# Private Medical Institutes Admission 2013



## Umer Yamin

Hello, I gave the UHS MCAT and did extremely poor in it, just got 643/1100, my aggregate is around 70.3%, will I be able to get admission to any private medical college in Lahore without any donation on a local seat? and how much donation will I have to give in order to get into Lahore Medical and Dental College? I also gave Shifa entrance exam but did bad in that too, around 44% in that so I do not stand any chance there.


----------



## Shawana

What's a donation on a local seat?? And like how does it work?


----------



## AbraDabra

He means bribery Shawana


----------



## Shawana

hahahaha ohhhh can a foreign student do it? Because I see some doors opening for me :woot:


----------



## AbraDabra

Well I dont think ones location really has anything to do with the donation scheme, being a foreign candidate though idealistically you shouldnt because you probably will make it to the less competitive foreign seats and realistically it might not be all that fruitful when the administration see's you're a foreign student and get those dollar signs in their eyes.


----------



## Shawana

Well, I just really want admission in Shifa so at this point I'm willing to do anything just to secure a spot lol Hopefully those $$$ will get me admission....


----------



## Umer Yamin

hahahaha oh come on it isn't bribery, I mean the private hospitals got to get some money for providing health care facilities to the poor and needy free of cost, so it is basically a donation 

- - - Updated - - -

This donation stuff is not applicable to Shifa, it is only for small time private colleges like Fatima Memorial, LMDC, Akhtar Saeed etc, I think you can make it to Shifa on a foreign seat because there isn't much competition on foreign seats, you just gotta pay those $$$ and get in.

- - - Updated - - -

I really don't know, that depends on your aggregate, last year one of my seniors from A Levels gave a donation of around 120,000 and got admission into LMDC, he had a very bad aggregate, much bad then mine.


----------



## AbraDabra

I guess it isnt bribery in the way hospitals need money to give free treatment in the same way it isnt bribery to give a policeman 500rs to let you go because he has to feed his family back home.


----------



## masterh

He's right, Shawana, you'll probably get into Shifa on Foreign Seat. You should try for DIMC as well, as it's mostly for students wanting to study on Foreign Seats. 
And, AbraDabra is right, bribery is bribery, whether you give it with your left hand or your right one, doesn't matter.  Some colleges take those, but those are very few and have a bad reputation, try LMDC, UOL, Avicenna or RLMC if you want to get a seat. But, let me tell you, these medical colleges, have a bad reputation and I am sure, you don't want to graduate from a medical college, whose degree puts you in a position to have fingers pointed at you.  It's a brotherly advise. You should compete and, go where you have actually gained a seat based on your capability.


----------



## Hyperstar

LMDC accepts donation I guess. Almost all private do. And same score in Shifa, so lost all hope there, really wanted it badly.
But is riphah a good dental college? What about imdc?


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

i thinkk masterh to serve private sectors with 10 lacs per year is also bribery.... as we people are purchasing seats....  so u can't say that :roll:


----------



## AbraDabra

Really? You dont see any divide between paying your academic fees to your institution and giving extra undeclared funds to secure a seat which perhaps is taken away from a candidate more deserving then you because you simply didnt make the cut? Lets not go down that road


----------



## Shawana

haha I wish I could like that a million times more :thumbsup:


----------



## aaisha

are the admissions open in sharif medical college and shalamar medical college?? i didn't find anything on their websites. masterh .abradabra.do u people know??


----------



## masterh

aaisha said:


> are the admissions open in sharif medical college and shalamar medical college?? i didn't find anything on their websites. masterh .abradabra.do u people know??


I think all admissions will be open by next week. Just check this Sunday's Newspaper, and probably Shalamar will be putting their advertisement over there.


----------



## Umer Yamin

LMDC AVICENNA do not have a bad reputation bro 

- - - Updated - - -

Today was IMDC's last date of admission, unfortunately I couldn't apply :-(
And don't really know about Ripah, to be honest with you I haven't even heard of Ripah 

- - - Updated - - -

Sharif Medical and Dental colleges will start accepting applications after 1st November, got no idea about Shalamar but tomorrow I will be contacting all private medical institutes in Lahore to know about dates of admission, I've even prepared a list about it


----------



## masterh

Avicenna is pretty shady actually. It has the crappiest administration in the world. If you like your freedom, stay away! And, LMDC has gone down too, because of their corrupt practices.


----------



## Umer Yamin

With such a low aggregate, I think getting into LMDC or Avicenna would not be less then a miracle for me.


----------



## masterh

It's a possibility in Avicenna. I'll give you a tip, I gave a few students last year, to get admission into Avicenna. It's a popular admission strategy to get into Avicenna. A junior friend of mine, got in like that. PM me.


----------



## KRRISH

what is the tip brother? its just for Avicenna or other too?


----------



## Dolly

Ive never heard about Avicenna where is it? :?


----------



## masterh

Inbox me, I'll share. Hope it will help you, Insha Allah


----------



## Umer Yamin

I will be thankful to you, what's that tip? 

- - - Updated - - -

It is in Lahore, Phase 9 D.H.A, bedian road


----------



## Attrocius Ferrous

My aggregate is 75 where do I stand a chance ?


----------



## apicomb

Don't give up on Shifa yet, most people scored similar marks in their entrance exam. Calculate your aggregate and if it is over 60% then they might call you for an interview.

- - - Updated - - -



Attrocius Ferrous said:


> My aggregate is 75 where do I stand a chance ?


 In Islamabad? FUMC, Riphah or maybe Al-Nafees Medical College


----------



## Umer Yamin

FMH in BDS, except CMH and Shalamar, everywhere in MBBS.

- - - Updated - - -

Well I don't think that with such a low score in test I can get into Shifa even if they call me for an interview.


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

I got 76.8% aggregate.Do I stand a chance in mbbs of CMH FMH or Shalamar and LMDC..?My cousin is in FMH ,he says you can easily get into Shalamar or FMH,is that so..?


----------



## aaisha

do post here the dates please!


----------



## masterh

Wahab Shabbir said:


> I got 76.8% aggregate.Do I stand a chance in mbbs of CMH FMH or Shalamar and LMDC..?My cousin is in FMH ,he says you can easily get into Shalamar or FMH,is that so..?


Not at all in Shalamar, last year's merit was near 80%. You can get into FMH and LMDC easily. However, if you need to get into CMH, you need to score good in their entry test. Because, Shalamar's merit is entirely based on UHS aggregate, yours isn't sufficient enough, judging by last year's high merit.

But, don't get upset, you have a good chance in FMH and LMDC, nonetheless.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Last year FMH merit for MBBS was 76 and 72 for BDS.

- - - Updated - - -

Alright I will post, admission forms of FMH, Amna Innayat, Rashid Latif, Continental medical college and Akhtar Saeed are available, Avicenna and Central Parks are also available, rest of them will be available by Octuber 31st.


----------



## aaisha

thank you so much.


----------



## m.h.mir20

Central Park Medical is a great option ! the only drawback is the location but the bus service is provided it shouldnt be a problem ! The faculty of the college is pretty awesome check it out on their website and students form previous batches have topped UHS


----------



## Umer Yamin

Will I be able to get into Central Park?


----------



## duckling

2 days ago i applied in cpmc and today i got call from cpmc and the person told me that tomarrow is your interview...........i am confused now itni jldi interviews:roll:


----------



## AbraDabra

Im not saying CPMC is a bad school, but didnt you have a good aggregate? Why then are you applying to sub-par schools? Im not even going to apply to CPMC, Avicenna, Akhtar saeed and the likes :/


----------



## duckling

you are saying this bcz your merit s good enough and u can easily go into shalamar and fmh etc.....i applied there coz if govt merit got raised than merit of private medical colleges will also raise....from heart i dnt want to go there:?


----------



## AbraDabra

Actually, I wont even be applying to FMH, they've ruined themselves atm. Only Shifa/CMH/Shalamar in privates. But wasnt your agg. 79?


----------



## duckling

no it is 78


----------



## Umer Yamin

You can get into FMH with that aggregate.


----------



## duckling

there are chances but nothing is confirmed......so its better to be safe i think

- - - Updated - - -

frndz there is a question in my mind......is the importance of mbbs degree from govt. college is more than from private college


----------



## Umer Yamin

Last year FMH's closing merit was 76% so you'll get in.
And you will get the same UHS degree even if you do private or government except KEMU because they have their own degree, while Sheikh Zayed and Fatima Jinnah give the degree of Punjab University.


----------



## duckling

frndz i gave my interview at cpmc today and they offered me seat ant told me to submit the fee at 21 oct..........i'm very confused:?:!: dnt know wt to do coz i dnt want to take risk at all


----------



## AbraDabra

how can they start intake before 1st november...they're going against PMDC.


----------



## duckling

yp it is against pmdc..bt they are doing so......plz comment wt u people think about CPMC....


----------



## Umer Yamin

I am not getting it too :/


----------



## Crypt

anyone have any idea about Rashid Latif?
its closing merit from last year?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Rashid Latif's closing merit last year was 70%


----------



## duckling

frndz tell me wt you think about central park


----------



## Crypt

Well...
Maybe if u have already gotten in,
just make the best of what u can do,

but since you have a good agregate,
u still have a lot of options.


----------



## duckling

is it not a good option?


----------



## Crypt

U just have a really good score keeping in mind private medical colleges,
u cud get into fmh,

errrr...central park....

u can do Better.


----------



## KRRISH

FMH and LMDC is best option for you.... You will get in... please share your fsc marks


----------



## duckling

888

- - - Updated - - -

if i lose this opportunity and could not qualify for fmh or lmdc than wt...............


----------



## Crypt

no harm applying elswhere,
and ud probably get in too...


----------



## duckling

no admissions are still open.and they gave me 21 oct to submit fee


----------



## KRRISH

My marks in fsc is 882... my aggregate is 77%.... i will not apply in central park... no doubt it is good college but LMDC is better... Person with 74+ aggregate have good chances in LMDC.... 
one thing more i also hear that LMDC give admission according to fsc marks usally they give admission to 900+ marks ... but in LMDC students of 850+- marks also there ... So Test your luck as i am testing ... Hope for the best


----------



## Crypt

i have 3 acquaintances currently at CPMC,
taking it from their word,

the atmosphere gets hard to live with.

but...
im not making statements...

it mite turn out all different for u.

- - - Updated - - -

definitely go for LMDC


----------



## duckling

tell me more wt ur frndz say i need it really


----------



## Crypt

-Removed


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

my aggregate is 72% and my fsc marks are 895 ... do you all think that i have a chance in LMDC, FMH for BDS ?? i am soo soo worried plz tell me


----------



## Umer Yamin

LMDC's closing merit for BDS last year was 70%, FMH's was 72%, so I think you can get in.

- - - Updated - - -

With 78% you can get to alot of other colleges too, 78% is just too good for CPMC.


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> LMDC's closing merit for BDS last year was 70%, FMH's was 72%, so I think you can get in.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> With 78% you can get to alot of other colleges too, 78% is just too good for CPMC.


my thoughts EXACTLY


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

thanx for supporting  i will apply in both of them.... have already applied in FMH ..

- - - Updated - - -

keep sharing umer yamin info regarding BDS ... i think you are also applying for BDS ??


----------



## Crypt

the test for IMDC is tomorrow...
anyone applied?
and any ideas on it?


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

I am also giving this IMDC test tommorow. is there negative marking crypt?


----------



## Crypt

most probably yess...

but i cudnt find too much info it, except for what is on the wbsite.

- - - Updated - - -

thers an essay...200-300
what kind of a topic?


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

yeaa there's no iinfo about thest except the curriculum only. 
I hope there is no negative marking:nailbiting: and for the essay i think there wll be an argumentative essay.
how did you prepared for the test and is your preparation good?


----------



## Crypt

well prepared everything again the way did for shifa and MCAT,
lets c....
ropes to ALLAH.

as for the whole english and analytical section,
im hopeful ill live upto it(dont know why...)

hope it pays off.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Ok I will, and mostly I am applying for both MBBS and BDS but with such a low aggregate, I think I will not be able to for MBBS. I also applied to FMH, I will be really happy if I am able to secure a BDS seat in FMH. 

- - - Updated - - -

I should have applied and was about to, but didn't, I don't know why :-(


----------



## Crypt

apply enough,
theres definitely A Chance for MBBS.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Yes I am applying, but I would love to take a gap year and improve my aggregate to like 82-83%, I am going to get admission in GCU in B.sc Hons and going to give the MCAT again next year, I just don't know what to do 
If I have to go for private, then atleast it should be CMH or Shalamar. :-|


----------



## canon47

gave the imdc test today. dont know last year's merit. so m confused. if i need to apply in Lahore, which college should i prefer :/ m from Islamabad, so please tell. my uhs aggregate is 77.1%. and is this aggregate enough for private or do I need to start worrying


----------



## Acer

canon47 said:


> gave the imdc test today. dont know last year's merit. so m confused. if i need to apply in Lahore, which college should i prefer :/ m from Islamabad, so please tell. my uhs aggregate is 77.1%. and is this aggregate enough for private or do I need to start worrying


have you considered applying to IIMU(Riphah)?


----------



## canon47

yeah. but what was their last merit in previous year? m asking about Lahore as back up plan  in case things don't work out here.


----------



## Acer

canon47 said:


> yeah. but what was their last merit in previous year? m asking about Lahore as back up plan  in case things don't work out here.


no idea about their closing merit. I think it should be below 78 because FUMC closed around 78 last year.
its good to keep your options open


----------



## NarjisShah

all these colleges consider mcat scores? :!:

- - - Updated - - -

all these colleges consider mcat scores? :!:

- - - Updated - - -

Also, Does anyone have an idea of when the IMDC test results are going to come out?


----------



## canon47

Acer said:


> no idea about their closing merit. I think it should be below 78 because FUMC closed around 78 last year.
> its good to keep your options open


what is your uhs aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> all these colleges consider mcat scores? :!:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> all these colleges consider mcat scores? :!:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also, Does anyone have an idea of when the IMDC test results are going to come out?


no idea  how was the test? and yes they consider mcat score. most of them.


----------



## NarjisShah

canon47 said:


> what is your uhs aggregate?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> no idea  how was the test? and yes they consider mcat score. most of them.


the test went welll.. i think i messed up a bit in the physics and chem section but the rest of it was muchh better than any of the tests i've given so far.
i was hoping LMDC would have their own test and not consider mcat :/


----------



## Myocardial

The fact that you guys are talking about 'bribes' to get in to medicine disgusts me. If you are corrupt in your mind at this stage, I can and shall, only assume that you are trying to enter this profession for the money or respect. None of you show the desire to care for patients or any genuine motivation to study it. Please, consider another profession.


----------



## Acer

canon47 said:


> what is your uhs aggregate?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> no idea  how was the test? and yes they consider mcat score. most of them.


I didnt give uhs mcat


----------



## madysj

is it true about the strictness and all the rules in aviceena?my aggregate isn't good  plus please tell me does CMH also take federal entrance test instead of MCAT?


----------



## Umer Yamin

You should've applied to Fatima Memorial, try CMH, they will take you in BDS, and then there is LMDC.

- - - Updated - - -

Colleges in Punjab (Federal Capital territory isn't included) that are affiliated with University of Health and Sciences Lahore consider the MCAT scores.

- - - Updated - - -

To be very frank and honest I am just doing this so that I can have a good future for myself and my children and I cam support my parents and earn good money and get the respect, as far as caring for patients is concerned, it is obvious that once I am a doctor, caring for patients and serving the community will become obligatory for me and I will do all that I can, because if I don't, what answer will I give to Allah at the end? Just try and think before pointing fingers on anyone.

- - - Updated - - -

CMH only considers MCAT and their own test as it is affiliated with UHS and got no idea about Avicenna.


----------



## idk97

hello all.. i want to know that with 83.7% agregrate can i get in some good private medical college with some suitable waiver in the tution fee as well.. advance thanks to those who will answer this query of mine..


----------



## Crypt

idk97 said:


> hello all.. i want to know that with 83.7% agregrate can i get in some good private medical college with some suitable waiver in the tution fee as well.. advance thanks to those who will answer this query of mine..


theres another thread, with "scholarships' in private medical colgs,
check that out,
and hope it can help u.

- - - Updated - - -



canon47 said:


> gave the imdc test today. dont know last year's merit. so m confused. if i need to apply in Lahore, which college should i prefer :/ m from Islamabad, so please tell. my uhs aggregate is 77.1%. and is this aggregate enough for private or do I need to start worrying


ur in the 'no worries at all for private category'
congratulations.

go for fmh and cmh.


----------



## canon47

idk97 said:


> hello all.. i want to know that with 83.7% agregrate can i get in some good private medical college with some suitable waiver in the tution fee as well.. advance thanks to those who will answer this query of mine..


i dont know about concession in the fee. may be it can happen. but with this aggregate. you can easily float into a private medical college.


----------



## Umer Yamin

You can get into all private colleges, wavier of the fee, umm not sure about that but a good private college won't do it.


----------



## Crypt

how is the result for imdc going to come around?
just going to get the 'call or not' for the shortlisted?


----------



## zara13

Try shalimar. You most probz will fall in their merit list, and they give finacial aid too I think.


----------



## Crypt

anyone about isra?
the closing merit?


----------



## Umer Yamin

You mean Yusra?


----------



## NarjisShah

have the admissions for FMH opened? I cant tell since nothings on their websites!
also, does anyone know when Shifa's second list will be coming out? Do they accept admissions on self finance? Kind of desperate here!

- - - Updated - - -

AND. Is anyone here applying to Wah Medical College?


----------



## Crypt

yess.ISRA hyderabad and YUSRA....?

admissions have opened fro fmh,
they are giving out the roll numbers for their test but the admit cards arent yet available,
a 1000 students have already signed up.

- - - Updated - - -

i just got handed the admit card too,
the test is in 4th nov


----------



## Umer Yamin

FMH's admission have been closed, 5th October was their last date for registration.
What is your Shifa aggregate out of 87.5? Mine is around 57 and I don't think I stand a chance in Shifa.

- - - Updated - - -

Never heard of Isra but Yusra Medical College is in Islamabad.


----------



## Crypt

mine was 60.7,
but couldnt get in


----------



## NarjisShah

They've closed? Crap! I guess i'll just apply to LMDC then. Hoping to get in somewhere in Islamabad anyway.
erm, honestly i have no idea how to calculate the aggregate ****? I did do it the way they'd suggested on their site and it was somewhere around 66%. Still didnt get in though! But i've heard that they give out another second list of selections once they've processed the first one. Not sure about that either.


----------



## Crypt

well........
66% was a sure shot if u had that for shifa out of 87.5,
so obviously u calculated it wrong....

but...no point wasting time on that now....
watch the road ahead...


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

Hey crypt you talking about Wah test on 4 or FMh test? If it is of FMh then why I havn't received admit card yet..:!:


----------



## Crypt

FMH TEST...
i got the admit card today...
urz must be on the way.


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

btw I just read somewhere that test is not so hard... basically just general knowledge...? is that so?


----------



## Crypt

honestly..
ive heard the same....
but ahhhh......
just getting the vibe from the tests ive already appeared for...
dont feel like itll be easy...
since its FMH...
theyd want to keep it to a tight range to make it easy for selection, wouldnt they.
an easy test would mean a close competition.

just saying


----------



## NarjisShah

Crypt said:


> well........
> 66% was a sure shot if u had that for shifa out of 87.5,
> so obviously u calculated it wrong....
> 
> but...no point wasting time on that now....
> watch the road ahead...


yeahh im pretty sure i calculated it wrong. Doesnt matter much now though :/


----------



## Crypt

yessss...

- - - Updated - - -

what r riphah and fumc like?


----------



## NarjisShah

they give approximately 37.5% weightage to the uhs test. Mine was really bad so i dont know what im going to do about that. Not even a med student yet and already suicidal! :banghead:


----------



## AbraDabra

Five medical colleges barred from admissions - DAWN.COM

Avicenna and Continental might be barred this year folks. Just letting everyone know.


----------



## Crypt

says violation...
isnt cmpc doing that?
violation of PMDC rules


----------



## AbraDabra

Yep. I'd be cautious with these schools guys :/


----------



## Crypt

so whats left of the safe are:
fmh
cmh,
shalamar,
LMDC,
Rashid Latif,
CPMC (not so..)
akhtar saeed.
uol


----------



## AbraDabra

I doubt rashid latif and UoL are safe either atm.


----------



## Crypt

ummm..
it doesnT Make a difference to any private med skul if ur from alevels or fsc ryt...?
just depends on the marks...in our case the equivalance...??

- - - Updated - - -

i mean...no bias possibly..?


----------



## AbraDabra

Yep, just the score.


----------



## tamoor

Nah crypt cpmc wouldn't dare to violate pmdc law these colleges are pretty safe.I mean they had to qualify to a certain extent to get affiliation with pmdc and uhs.Also could anyone tell me that with aggregate of 78 percent where could I get admission.


----------



## Crypt

could get admitted nearly every decent place,
fmh , cmh, riphah, fumc.


----------



## tamoor

Thanks for the quick reply.I have only applied in Cpmc.if we compare Cpmc with islamabad medical and dental college which is better.


----------



## Crypt

cant say much about that comparison,
since cpmc has been in the game long enough now....
and i hadnt heard of imdc until the time i looked up the colleges affililated with PMDC...

anyhow...
u hold a strong chance in better places.


----------



## Lahore

I had 643 in mcat too and 885 in fsc my agregate is around 69. Do I have any chance in a private college. Maybe in university of Lahore medical and dental college? I'm happy to go with bds too. Help me out

- - - Updated - - -

I had 643 in mcat. My fsc marks are 885 and matric 776. My agregate is approximately 69. Dp I have any chance in cmh, lmdc or university of lahore medical college. I'm willing to do bds. Please help me


----------



## tamoor

Listen Lahore(user) if you really want mbbs you should wait next year and score better in mcat.Last year last aggregate of rashid Latif was 69 percent mbbs.If you want to do it this year then there is not much chance in mbbs but maybe in bds(not from good institute)


----------



## Crypt

Try applying to as many institutes as you can and hope for the best,
and you probably may have to arrange a donation but it would be worth it if you want it bad.


----------



## Lahore

Donation of how much approximately? And Lahore university requires mcat? I thought they had their own test :/ also any idea which universities would accept NAT?

- - - Updated - - -

Please tell me if I can get into any college with 69% agregate? And this donation how do you do it?


----------



## NarjisShah

does anyone know when IMDC's test results will be announcedd?!


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

lahore g you can get into AKHTAR SAEED if you do well in there test


----------



## Lahore

Is it good?


----------



## Umer Yamin

O Level equivalence/ Matric % X 0.1 + A Level Equivalence/ F.sc % X 0.4 + Shifa test % X 0.375, that's how you do it and yeah if it was 66%, then you would've received a call.

- - - Updated - - -

I have received their email which has my admit card and they say it is also on its way by post.

- - - Updated - - -

Riphah used to have their own test but not this time, they're considering the MCAT :/

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Five medical colleges barred from admissions - DAWN.COM
> 
> Avicenna and Continental might be barred this year folks. Just letting everyone know.


News like these are there every year, this isn't the first time 

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> Nah crypt cpmc wouldn't dare to violate pmdc law these colleges are pretty safe.I mean they had to qualify to a certain extent to get affiliation with pmdc and uhs.Also could anyone tell me that with aggregate of 78 percent where could I get admission.


Anywhere you'd want, except Shalamar and maybe maybe CMH ...

- - - Updated - - -



Lahore said:


> I had 643 in mcat too and 885 in fsc my agregate is around 69. Do I have any chance in a private college. Maybe in university of Lahore medical and dental college? I'm happy to go with bds too. Help me out
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I had 643 in mcat. My fsc marks are 885 and matric 776. My agregate is approximately 69. Dp I have any chance in cmh, lmdc or university of lahore medical college. I'm willing to do bds. Please help me


You can get into UoL, Rashid Latif too if you do well in their test, and Amna Inayat also.


----------



## Crypt

NarjisShah said:


> does anyone know when IMDC's test results will be announcedd?!


its not coming up on the website either..
what im guessing is probably theyre just going to call the ones they shortlist.
which might take a while...


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

hey umar how do you know that Riphah isn't taking Entry test this year..? Admissions for mbbs is open in riphah or not..? I called them a week ago and asked 'bhai admissions ki aakhri date kab he..? ' and he was like @BHai abhi khule nhn aur alste date puch rhe ho aap..! ':red:


----------



## Crypt

admissions will open for riphah on the 1st of nov and close on 30th nov...for mbbs.

- - - Updated - - -



*Admissions will be based on: (Weight age as per PM&DC rules)*


Matric or equivalent 10.00%
Intermediate or equivalent 40.00%
Entry test 37.50%
Aptitude test/Interview 12.50%
SAT II score minimum 550 (for foreign students only).
TOEFL or IELT score 500 and 5.5 respectively or NUML certificate.
Verified Hafiz Quran and NCC credit as per Government rule.


this means theres a test ryt?


----------



## tamoor

Excuse me but isn't the entry test provincial or uhs for riphah.Also is riphah really good?I mean it doesn't give uhs degree or even bahria's.Also what do you think about isra university.I hated it at first.But on hec it was ranked 4th best in medical even above king edward which is impossible.


----------



## Crypt

personally...really admire isra,
and riphah is something..really.
it is a very well reputed college.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Excuse me but isn't the entry test provincial or uhs for riphah.Also is riphah really good?I mean it doesn't give uhs degree or even bahria's.Also what do you think about isra university.I hated it at first.But on hec it was ranked 4th best in medical even above king edward which is impossible.


The HEC university rankings were heavily based on research and as a university from research point of view, King Edward is far behind the others.

- - - Updated - - -



Wahab Shabbir said:


> hey umar how do you know that Riphah isn't taking Entry test this year..? Admissions for mbbs is open in riphah or not..? I called them a week ago and asked 'bhai admissions ki aakhri date kab he..? ' and he was like @BHai abhi khule nhn aur alste date puch rhe ho aap..! ':red:


Through this forum bro, before joining it, I didn't even know about Ripha


----------



## Crypt

howd u know riphah isnt taking test?
if so...the closing merit is going to shoot...:/
so its confirm?


----------



## tamoor

Not really.If you visit the link below you will find that isra scores better in teaching criteria and qa ranking along with research which is not possible.A brother of my friend scored only 770 in fsc got in.He never admires it.It could suggest maybe the ranking isn't right or maybe even biased.Have you heard of the institute before.
Category Wise

- - - Updated - - -

Also I would like to know that with aggregate of 78 could admission in Fauj foundation be possible.Its in islamabad which would be convenient.Also is it good.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Not really.If you visit the link below you will find that isra scores better in teaching criteria and qa ranking along with research which is not possible.A brother of my friend scored only 770 in fsc got in.He never admires it.It could suggest maybe the ranking isn't right or maybe even biased.Have you heard of the institute before.
> Category Wise
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also I would like to know that with aggregate of 78 could admission in Fauj foundation be possible.Its in islamabad which would be convenient.Also is it good.


Well to be honest with you, KE sucks, it is the oldest educational institute of Pakistan, so on the preference list, majority of the students put it as their first preference so its merit is hightest, and I don't understand why do they do it, never understood it, otherwise KE sucks, I have been to KE and it's campus is small, no cleanliness, no facilities, and I have seniors studying there and they say the same about it.


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> Well to be honest with you, KE sucks, it is the oldest educational institute of Pakistan, so on the preference list, majority of the students put it as their first preference so its merit is hightest, and I don't understand why do they do it, never understood it, otherwise KE sucks, I have been to KE and it's campus is small, no cleanliness, no facilities, and I have seniors studying there and they say the same about it.


well If we entirely start from the hypothesis that hec ranking is right then isra really has to be good.But whenever I talk about it with almost anyone there is mostly negative view about it.
BUT MY POINT IS DIFFERENT.I believe maybe hec ranking is not right or rigged.Or maybe people follow other people without much knowledge.Either way.The point is that is isra good.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> well If we entirely start from the hypothesis that hec ranking is right then isra really has to be good.But whenever I talk about it with almost anyone there is mostly negative view about it.
> BUT MY POINT IS DIFFERENT.I believe maybe hec ranking is not right or rigged.Or maybe people follow other people without much knowledge.Either way.The point is that is isra good.


Bro HEC ranking cannot be rigged, like come on it's just a ranking, and HEC is a government organization so they will be biased towards government institutes, not towards private so Isra must be good.


----------



## tamoor

Well despite high ranking it does not have good reputation.Its last date is 23rd october.Plus how would it compare to fauji foundation.I didn't find foundation university on the list.
Plus man do I have chance in Fuji foundation with 78 aggregate its in islamabad so it will be convenient.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Well despite high ranking it does not have good reputation.Its last date is 23rd october.Plus how would it compare to fauji foundation.I didn't find foundation university on the list.
> Plus man do I have chance in Fuji foundation with 78 aggregate its in islamabad so it will be convenient.


Sorry but got no idea about Fauji Foundation :-/


----------



## Crypt

dates and closing merit for sharif medical college anyone?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> dates and closing merit for sharif medical college anyone?


The admissions will start on 1st November, don't know about closing merit.


----------



## Crypt

but it must be around 76-78 approx?


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> dates and closing merit for sharif medical college anyone?


According to facebook the closing aggregate was 80 percent for mbbs.I don't think dates have been announced yet.

Also does anyone know that if 78 percent aggregate was okay for Fauji foundation?


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

tamoor said:


> According to facebook the closing aggregate was 80 percent for mbbs.I don't think dates have been announced yet.
> 
> Also does anyone know that if 78 percent aggregate was okay for Fauji foundation?


mbbs merit of fauji was77 last year


----------



## Hamza Bajwa

Hi, any idea where someone with a 79.3% aggregate could go?
Didnt do so well on the mcat :/


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

where ???


----------



## Hamza Bajwa

Anywhere really  
cant make it to govt colleges so I've applied to shifa, fmh, lmdc, and fmdc (just in case).
but I need to know if there is any chance at all cmh and shalamar, cause those are pretty impressive.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

you can get into fmh, lmdc , sharif and rest all  cmh 50 %


----------



## yoyahyo

Hamza Bajwa said:


> Anywhere really
> cant make it to govt colleges so I've applied to shifa, fmh, lmdc, and fmdc (just in case).
> but I need to know if there is any chance at all cmh and shalamar, cause those are pretty impressive.


Just to point out something you may be unaware of, Shifa is probably the best colleges out of that group you've listed. They prepare you to be able to take USMLE and their status is up there right behind aga khan and alot of the good public schools. I would try to get into shifa if I were you. Obviously i don't know your intentions but if you had to choose from that list, I would say shifa is a good place to go


----------



## tamoor

Hello does anyone know the closing aggregate of Fatima memorial.I heard it closed on 82 last year.
Also are admissions open at Lahore medical and dental college.I mean I don't see any information on the site related to the issue.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> According to facebook the closing aggregate was 80 percent for mbbs.I don't think dates have been announced yet.
> 
> Also does anyone know that if 78 percent aggregate was okay for Fauji foundation?


I called them, they will start recieving applications by 1st November.


----------



## tamoor

Still does anyone have any information on the last aggregate of Fatima memorial.I was told it was 82 percent which I have trouble believing.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> Hello does anyone know the closing aggregate of Fatima memorial.I heard it closed on 82 last year.
> Also are admissions open at Lahore medical and dental college.I mean I don't see any information on the site related to the issue.


the admission for LMDC will open on the 31st and close on 6th november,
the advertisement is available on the internet...at least...thats where i found it,
google LMDC admission 2013-14 advertisement and youll find the link to the newspaper add...everything is on there...

- - - Updated - - -

Has anyone applied to RLMC?
Will RLMC be holding interviews on some specified dates or are they folowing the cpmc pattrens..and alotting interviews randomly??


----------



## Hamza Bajwa

yoyahyo said:


> Just to point out something you may be unaware of, Shifa is probably the best colleges out of that group you've listed. They prepare you to be able to take USMLE and their status is up there right behind aga khan and alot of the good public schools. I would try to get into shifa if I were you. Obviously i don't know your intentions but if you had to choose from that list, I would say shifa is a good place to go




Haha no man, I'm aware it really is the best of them all, it's second to only AKU. But it's Islamabad first of all, so I'd have to stay in a hostel, and it really seems expensive. 
But thank you, this makes my decision really easier!

- - - Updated - - -



Aiman Shahbaz said:


> you can get into fmh, lmdc , sharif and rest all  cmh 50 %


Im worried about cmh and shalamar, they say last year the lowest merit was at 80% :?


----------



## AbraDabra

Last year shalamars merit was 79, CMH was 80ish.
The fee's are generally the same, except for F.A administered by Shalamar. Dont let that steer your decision.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Still does anyone have any information on the last aggregate of Fatima memorial.I was told it was 82 percent which I have trouble believing.


For MBBS, the closing merit was 76% and for BDS it was 72%, it is confirmed as I asked from them while buying the prospectus.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> the admission for LMDC will open on the 31st and close on 6th november,
> the advertisement is available on the internet...at least...thats where i found it,
> google LMDC admission 2013-14 advertisement and youll find the link to the newspaper add...everything is on there...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Has anyone applied to RLMC?
> Will RLMC be holding interviews on some specified dates or are they folowing the cpmc pattrens..and alotting interviews randomly??


I applied to RLMC and they will take an aptitude test this year.

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Last year shalamars merit was 79, CMH was 80ish.
> The fee's are generally the same, except for F.A administered by Shalamar. Dont let that steer your decision.


The closing merit for Shalamar was 80.36% last year, the merit lists are available on internet.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

how is UNVERSITY MEDICAL AND DENTAL COLLEGE FAISLABAD ?? :?

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> For MBBS, the closing merit was 76% and for BDS it was 72%, it is confirmed as I asked from them while buying the prospectus.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I applied to RLMC and they will take an aptitude test this year.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The closing merit for Shalamar was 80.36% last year, the merit lists are available on internet.


 my aggregate is almost 72 and i've applied in FMH :/ may i get in that :/ should i apply in LMDC ?
will i get admission there? ofcourse in bds :/ they will not take me for mbbs :/:cool!:


----------



## Crypt

when is the test for RLMC?
i have applied,
but no news up until now.

- - - Updated - - -



Aiman Shahbaz said:


> how is UNVERSITY MEDICAL AND DENTAL COLLEGE FAISLABAD ?? :?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> my aggregate is almost 72 and i've applied in FMH :/ may i get in that :/ should i apply in LMDC ?
> will i get admission there? ofcourse in bds :/ they will not take me for mbbs :/:cool!:


did look up university medical college before,
doesnt seem great.

and...u shud definitely apply to lmdc,
u do have a chance for mbbs there.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

Crypt said:


> when is the test for RLMC?
> i have applied,
> but no news up until now.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> did look up university medical college before,
> doesnt seem great.
> 
> and...u shud definitely apply to lmdc,
> u do have a chance for mbbs there.


how is RLMC ??


----------



## NarjisShah

everyone telling their aggregates on here, are these MCAT scores basically?


----------



## Crypt

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> how is RLMC ??


RLMC doesnt have any pass-outs yet...
but not considering that its new in the run...

its an incredible college,
the faculty is outstanding,

i just dont have too much of an idea of the life there...the hostel...

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> everyone telling their aggregates on here, are these MCAT scores basically?


aggregate is the total percentage by the PMDC formula of 10% matric/olevel, 40%fsc/alevel and 50% MCAT.


----------



## tamoor

Ok here is a question bugging my head,that is foundation medical college provides the degree of foundation university right.So how does its degree compares to others.Is it good?
And for those applying at rashid Latif If your aggregate is above 69 inshallah you will get in.I called them and they said their last aggregate was 69 percent.I was going to apply there but you see if you could get in a different college it would be better for I heard it is quite expensive,even more than shifa.About 8 lakh without hostel.
Also could some one brief the application procedure for Fatima memorial it's so damn confusing.Are we supposed to get admit card from the admission office or would they mail it to you.Also when is the last date to apply.


----------



## Crypt

fmh's admissions closed.


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> fmh's admissions closed.


Not possible.Its open on their site.They sent me the code and the next steps to follow.Plus the admissions of other colleges like foundation and riphah haven't even started yet.How could Fatima memorial end it so early.


----------



## Crypt

can u access the form?
last date was 5 oct.
they have already given out the admit cards withe alotted dates for the test.


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> can u access the form?
> last date was 5 oct.
> they have already given out the admit cards withe alotted dates for the test.


Could you give the allotted date by guess?i mean if its in September then addmissions must be open.Also I can't access the form until I get the prospectus.My application of prospectus was accepted.They sent me further instructions on email with reference code.


----------



## Crypt

the test dates are 4,5,6,7 november.

the registration for the test has closed.
u should call and ask.

- - - Updated - - -

anyone heard of the test results for imdc?


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> the test dates are 4,5,6,7 november.
> 
> the registration for the test has closed.
> u should call and ask.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> anyone heard of the test results for imdc?


ok I will call.
I have also been waiting for imdc result.It might take a while.
Also could you suggest good medical colleges of islamabad?I gave up frontier medical college about a week ago.


----------



## Crypt

riphah, fumc, shifa (i cant believ i couldnt get in :/), fmdc, yusra, al-nafess.


----------



## zara13

tamoor said:


> Not possible.Its open on their site.They sent me the code and the next steps to follow.Plus the admissions of other colleges like foundation and riphah haven't even started yet.How could Fatima memorial end it so early.


Call on their helpline, they have really helpful admin, they'll guide you. I also heard they are accepting forms till the end of october. Do call and streamline everything tomorrow morning!


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

Crypt said:


> fmh's admissions closed.


last date is 31st oct ... i called them


----------



## Crypt

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> last date is 31st oct ... i called them


in luck tamoor...
the date hasnt closed.
rush...


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

Crypt said:


> in luck tamoor...
> the date hasnt closed.
> rush...


why you said that adissioms are closed ??


----------



## Crypt

when i had called,
Nearly a month ago, when the admissions had only opened,
they had asked me to apply as the dates would close in about 3 weeks time,
i had thought they would close about mid oct,
and after applying i got my admit card REALLY late,
just a couple of days ago,

so i thought maybe they had closed,
as all of my peers have recieved their dates to the test.
no one still applying...
so i thought they had closed by the second week.

when did u call?

- - - Updated - - -

i was told the last closing date was mid oct at the very least.

- - - Updated - - -

ITS OPEN THOUGH,
apologize about the shock i mitve caused. :/


----------



## tamoor

Ok here are few things confusing me.Umer Yasmin says their last aggregate was 76 percent is it with the aptitude test.Plus also is the aptitude test going to be an Iq test or going to be fsc based.Also with aggregate of 78 percent what are my chance in fmh.
also I would like to know that in instructions of how to apply at fmh it is written to submit application form at admission office,Could we do that by tcs or courier.I have just become so angry that why couldn't they make simpler admission procedure like other colleges.

- - - Updated - - -

Hello I really need answer to my previous question.Its eating me alive.Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> Ok here are few things confusing me.Umer Yasmin says their last aggregate was 76 percent is it with the aptitude test.Plus also is the aptitude test going to be an Iq test or going to be fsc based.Also with aggregate of 78 percent what are my chance in fmh.
> also I would like to know that in instructions of how to apply at fmh it is written to submit application form at admission office,Could we do that by tcs or courier.I have just become so angry that why couldn't they make simpler admission procedure like other colleges.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hello I really need answer to my previous question.Its eating me alive.Any help would be appreciated.


well why didnt you say so earlier...:happy:

the aptitude test is fsc based, basically MCAT strustured.
and u can submit application by COURIER!

hope that helped Mr. isaac sir.

- - - Updated - - -

(also tsc)*

- - - Updated - - -

TCS*


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> well why didnt you say so earlier...:happy:
> 
> the aptitude test is fsc based, basically MCAT strustured.
> and u can submit application by COURIER!
> 
> hope that helped Mr. isaac sir.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> (also tsc)*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> TCS*


Ah what a relief,now I can sleep.Goodbye insomnia.


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

Just called imdc office and they said merit list will be uploaded on 24th oct


----------



## tamoor

I just had the strangest experience.I applied to fmh and got conformation mail.The next day I intend to submit prospectus fee,when tcs comes containing prospectus.It was pretty fast and also pretty scary.So now the question comes that is it possible that Fmh might have the headquarters here in islamabad after all it is capital city.


----------



## Crypt

lets suggest u to hurry on with the submission, and getting ur admit card.
therell be all the time in the world later to be astounded and decipher whether they've got some unrelieved outlets in various cites, eh?


----------



## Umar Iqbal

Hey guys just let me know what to prepaer for fmh and fmdc(held by nts)


----------



## tamoor

Ok now the only thing that worries me is the merit of the college.My aggregate is 78 percent so how much chance do I have in Fatima memorial medical college.I would have to travel all the way from islamabad to Lahore to give their bloody test.


----------



## duckling

same question is in my mind.my agg.is 78 and i left cpmc seat.till now i applied in akhter saeed, fmh,cpmc and decided to apply in sharif and lmdc also.worried#worried#worried.i have nt apply in any college of islamabad


----------



## saske khan

fmh test is on 7 nov i got letter today..


----------



## madysj

can anyone plz tell me the last time merit of CMH!


----------



## canon47

can you please tell the last dates of the colleges in lahore to apply? :/


----------



## tamoor

canon47 said:


> can you please tell the last dates of the colleges in lahore to apply? :/


It depends on which college you want to apply.You have missed Central Park medical college and about to miss Fmh whose last date is 30 October.the rest of colleges will open on 1 November.Ok now I wanted to know that how good is degree of riphah and foundation compared to others.


----------



## canon47

tamoor said:


> It depends on which college you want to apply.You have missed Central Park medical college and about to miss Fmh whose last date is 30 October.the rest of colleges will open on 1 November.Ok now I wanted to know that how good is degree of riphah and foundation compared to others.


thanks  so i've only missed cpmc. well about riphah, its a good college with a strong position, in my opinion it will come after shalamar and shareef . dont know much about foundation though. and about degree arent they all uhs affiliated?


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

i am going to apply in FMH tomorrow... i have printed that form and now tell me what to do next ? draft of which bank is required? or any bank? and tell me where to TCS that form :/:cool!:


----------



## canon47

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> i am going to apply in FMH tomorrow... i have printed that form and now tell me what to do next ? draft of which bank is required? or any bank? and tell me where to TCS that form :/:cool!:


yeah 'm gonna do the same.how do you get the form? is it in prospectus. couldnt find it on website 

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> It depends on which college you want to apply.You have missed Central Park medical college and about to miss Fmh whose last date is 30 October.the rest of colleges will open on 1 November.Ok now I wanted to know that how good is degree of riphah and foundation compared to others.


wait i checked the cpmc website they say the admission advertisement will be posted on the newspapers after the list of public sector is announced. they havent started yet


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

canon47 said:


> yeah 'm gonna do the same.how do you get the form? is it in prospectus. couldnt find it on website
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> wait i checked the cpmc website they say the admission advertisement will be posted on the newspapers after the list of public sector is announced. they havent started yet


i brought the prospectus from FMH CLG ... it has code in it 

- - - Updated - - -

but you didn't give me the answer of my questions which i asked


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

FMH has the most weird procedure of admissions!!! When I bought the prospectus I asked the man that whether we can tcs the form with all the documents but he said no so the only way to submit the form is by hand., then they will tcs you the admit card and the slip wahtsoever.

- - - Updated - - -

So I just submitted the overseas form for MBBS in Sargodha medical college which is the government institute but the fees would be like those of private's.This is the backup opton just in case I diont get into LMDC or FMh.


----------



## tamoor

canon47 said:


> thanks  so i've only missed cpmc. well about riphah, its a good college with a strong position, in my opinion it will come after shalamar and shareef . dont know much about foundation though. and about degree arent they all uhs affiliated?


In that manner you could not have been more ill informed.You need to pay attention to this detail.Foundation and riphah have their own universities strictly not uhs.They would accepts uhs result for admission criteria only.

- - - Updated - - -

Also does anyone know how to apply at Lahore medical and dental college.Are they going to upload downloadable form when admissions will open?


----------



## canon47

tamoor said:


> In that manner you could not have been more ill informed.You need to pay attention to this detail.Foundation and riphah have their own universities strictly not uhs.They would accepts uhs result for admission criteria only.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also does anyone know how to apply at Lahore medical and dental college.Are they going to upload downloadable form when admissions will open?


yikes  easy there  i thought they were uhs affiliated because they consider mcat marks. but in terms of studies and degree riphah has a good reputation. although that reputation was affected due to an incident. otherwise its good. i dont know much about foundation as i said earlier. but still i would say shalamar and sharif are better . after that its riphah for me 

- - - Updated - - -



Aiman Shahbaz said:


> i brought the prospectus from FMH CLG ... it has code in it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> but you didn't give me the answer of my questions which i asked


oh sorry  the answer is that on the website they say submit form by hand at the college. no drafts no tcs. fee also with the form of course :/ and thats an inconvenience.


----------



## tamoor

Ok so here's another difficult riddle I couldn't solve.Isra vs riphah which is better?
And canon47 for Fmh it is not necessary to submit by hand.Today I got prospectus without paying the fee.Did someone else get it like that?After I got it there were about 2 calls by fmh saying kindly deposit the fee.I think it happened by mistake.I took the opportunity and asked a lot of questions.So i know.The application processing fee other than prospectus fee of 2000 Rs is also 2000.They told me to pay the prospectus fee through easy paisa.I went to about 3 shops.And none of the merchants were willing to do the duty.Apparently they were not professional at all.Isn't it a looney toon story.

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone know the last aggregate of riphah apparently it is better than I expected according to their claims have topped thew category universities,isn't that the same category in which foundation was ranked?Also to what medical teaching hospital is riphah affiliated.Is it good for specalizing in abroad?


----------



## Crypt

lmdc has its form attached to the prospectus,
get the prospectus,
u have the form,
and u can submit it when the date opens.


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> lmdc has its form attached to the prospectus,
> get the prospectus,
> u have the form,
> and u can submit it when the date opens.


Is it available?


----------



## Crypt

Yes


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

fmh submit their forms by tcs too ... i called them and they said yes tcs us with a bank draft of RS2000 and we will send u admitt card :/

- - - Updated - - -



canon47 said:


> yikes  easy there  i thought they were uhs affiliated because they consider mcat marks. but in terms of studies and degree riphah has a good reputation. although that reputation was affected due to an incident. otherwise its good. i dont know much about foundation as i said earlier. but still i would say shalamar and sharif are better . after that its riphah for me
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> oh sorry  the answer is that on the website they say submit form by hand at the college. no drafts no tcs. fee also with the form of course :/ and thats an inconvenience.


 there is a form of 2000 and the processing fee is also 20000... so how to submitt processing fee... one has to pay fee and make a draft in favour of FMH :/
i am so annoyed why 5 to 6000 is everyones form fee :/


----------



## Umer Yamin

What was the last date of application for Central Parks Medical College?  and kindly tell me more about Riphah, what was their closing merit last year?

- - - Updated - - -



duckling said:


> same question is in my mind.my agg.is 78 and i left cpmc seat.till now i applied in akhter saeed, fmh,cpmc and decided to apply in sharif and lmdc also.worried#worried#worried.i have nt apply in any college of islamabad


You will get admission easily in most private colleges, you really don't have to worry :/


----------



## canon47

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> fmh submit their forms by tcs too ... i called them and they said yes tcs us with a bank draft of RS2000 and we will send u admitt card :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> there is a form of 2000 and the processing fee is also 20000... so how to submitt processing fee... one has to pay fee and make a draft in favour of FMH :/
> i am so annoyed why 5 to 6000 is everyones form fee :/


if thats the case then i can easily submit my form from islamabad  thanks for informing, it would have been really inconvenient for me otherwise :/ i only read on the website.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> fmh submit their forms by tcs too ... i called them and they said yes tcs us with a bank draft of RS2000 and we will send u admitt card :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> there is a form of 2000 and the processing fee is also 20000... so how to submitt processing fee... one has to pay fee and make a draft in favour of FMH :/
> i am so annoyed why 5 to 6000 is everyones form fee :/


If you go to the college and get the prospectus, then it will be of 1500.

- - - Updated - - -



Hamza Bajwa said:


> Hi, any idea where someone with a 79.3% aggregate could go?
> Didnt do so well on the mcat :/


Except Shalamar, you can get in all the other medical colleges, or maybe except CMH too but if you do good in their test, you'll be able to get in easily

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> howd u know riphah isnt taking test?
> if so...the closing merit is going to shoot...:/
> so its confirm?


Not confirmed Crypt, you should call or email them and ask and do tell me too :/


----------



## Crypt

last date for cpmc is probabaly sometime in october,
about a week ago,
it was on their website as 12th november,
but now they have removed it saying, it will be announced through newspaper,
but definitely admissions are open right now.

- - - Updated - - -

sometime in NOVEMBER*


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Ok here are few things confusing me.Umer Yasmin says their last aggregate was 76 percent is it with the aptitude test.Plus also is the aptitude test going to be an Iq test or going to be fsc based.Also with aggregate of 78 percent what are my chance in fmh.
> also I would like to know that in instructions of how to apply at fmh it is written to submit application form at admission office,Could we do that by tcs or courier.I have just become so angry that why couldn't they make simpler admission procedure like other colleges.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hello I really need answer to my previous question.Its eating me alive.Any help would be appreciated.


The 76% aggregate was with their test included, 37.5% MCAT and 12.5% their test, and I think it is an entry test on the MCAT pattern, not an IQ test. but I am not sure

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> I just had the strangest experience.I applied to fmh and got conformation mail.The next day I intend to submit prospectus fee,when tcs comes containing prospectus.It was pretty fast and also pretty scary.So now the question comes that is it possible that Fmh might have the headquarters here in islamabad after all it is capital city.


TCS usually delivers overnight so nothing to get scared about 

- - - Updated - - -



Umar Iqbal said:


> Hey guys just let me know what to prepaer for fmh and fmdc(held by nts)


I've got the same question bro, I think all the MCAT syllabus 

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> Ok now the only thing that worries me is the merit of the college.My aggregate is 78 percent so how much chance do I have in Fatima memorial medical college.I would have to travel all the way from islamabad to Lahore to give their bloody test.


Just get around 78% in their test and InshALLAh you'll be able to get in.

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> Ok now the only thing that worries me is the merit of the college.My aggregate is 78 percent so how much chance do I have in Fatima memorial medical college.I would have to travel all the way from islamabad to Lahore to give their bloody test.


Just get around 78% in their test and InshALLAh you'll be able to get in.

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> Ok now the only thing that worries me is the merit of the college.My aggregate is 78 percent so how much chance do I have in Fatima memorial medical college.I would have to travel all the way from islamabad to Lahore to give their bloody test.


Just get around 78% in their test and InshALLAh you'll be able to get in.

- - - Updated - - -



madysj said:


> can anyone plz tell me the last time merit of CMH!


Some people say it was around 81% last year, while some say it was around 80%.

- - - Updated - - -



Aiman Shahbaz said:


> i am going to apply in FMH tomorrow... i have printed that form and now tell me what to do next ? draft of which bank is required? or any bank? and tell me where to TCS that form :/:cool!:


Call them and ask, I think you'll have to go and submit the form.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> last date for cpmc is probabaly sometime in october,
> about a week ago,
> it was on their website as 12th november,
> but now they have removed it saying, it will be announced through newspaper,
> but definitely admissions are open right now.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> sometime in NOVEMBER*


Okay *phew*


----------



## tamoor

Actually umer yamin duckling was given the time to pay the fee for admission in cpmc.So from my point of view whoever went there first got admission.My form got submitted there on 18 and I still got no calls.Also there used to be a news on left side of there page which said that admissions are open.It is no longer there.I will leave you to decide that are admissions open or not.
By the way is there any possible method of getting prospectus of lmdc in islamabad.


----------



## Crypt

I got mine by hand.

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> Actually umer yamin duckling was given the time to pay the fee for admission in cpmc.So from my point of view whoever went there first got admission.My form got submitted there on 18 and I still got no calls.Also there used to be a news on left side of there page which said that admissions are open.It is no longer there.I will leave you to decide that are admissions open or not.
> By the way is there any possible method of getting prospectus of lmdc in islamabad.


well...they dont say CLOSED so .....go ahead id say,
and make the call.


----------



## tamoor

Is there any alternate for getting form of Lmdc that you can get form without actually having to go there?Anyone?


----------



## Crypt

If i know anyone in lahore,
ask them to get it and tcs it to u.

- - - Updated - - -

If i know anyone in lahore,
ask them to get it and tcs it to u.


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

So Riphah has anounced their test date.Aptitude test will be on 9th Nov same as that of CMH's. Dun knw which test to give...I hope they change the dates


----------



## tamoor

I called fmh and they told me there aggregate was 78 in total.Umer Yasmin from where you got info that there last aggregate was 76.


----------



## Hassan Babar 05

tamoor said:


> I called fmh and they told me there aggregate was 78 in total.Umer Yasmin from where you got info that there last aggregate was 76.


 My agg last year was 73.8 % and i was offered a seat in bds at FMH which i refused. So i think merit for mbbs this year will b 78 %


----------



## Crypt

be mature,
the closing merit is trivial now that everyone has applied,
just prepare for the test,

i mean,
honestly,
you folks dragged this debate for fmh out too long,

by now, im sure everyone can make a reasonable estimate of the merit and know how much they need in the test to qualify.
relax already

and prepare so u make it IA


----------



## tamoor

Wow crypt you changed profile picture.But I think it is pretty necessary to know the last aggregate to know how much chance is there for there are some students who even if score full in their aptitude still won't make it.Plus such students will lose 4000 Rs along with additional transport charges.Also the worst part is you start to live in false hope ultimately only to be told that Your excursions were for nothing.

- - - Updated - - -



Hassan Babar 05 said:


> My agg last year was 73.8 % and i was offered a seat in bds at FMH which i refused. So i think merit for mbbs this year will b 78 %


Actually mbbs and bds are very different and rest is estimations and assumptions.But thanks anyway.


----------



## Crypt

you wont believe it but i was JUST thinking youd say that,

well well...
ur right,

but reffering to u, and some others, whom i was watching as being too intent on the merit...
and were...obsessing..id say...
it was for them,

im sure ppl are very aware of their excursions by now thanks so much to u and others contributing...

but kindly, between the 76 and 78...im sure ur wiser..

(WHITE FLAG, u win sir..carry on.. )

P.S:i hope u know the person, my profile picture..


----------



## MedCat

*My Aggregate Is 74.7*

My aggregate is 74.7 where should i apply and can i get into MBBS ?:?



i have 864 in fsc


----------



## tamoor

Well crypt I accept your surrender.So umer Yamin could you tell me from where you got info that last aggregate was 76 for Fmh.It is possible you might be right.Sometimes people at Fmh might brag.


----------



## Crypt

you know you can get in,
be it 78 or 76,
than the emphasis is for?

for u, 
it is definitely just the test...the prep for it, than whats the stress?


----------



## tamoor

Actually crypt aggregate usually rises.Plus tests now invigorate me with fear.All my confidence was broken in uhs.It was the easiest test ever.But I messed it up because of my obsessive behaviours as well as my hurried responses.I know that if I messed up that doesn't mean thousands of other students will mess up the same way.This is my pinpoint exact position.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> Actually crypt aggregate usually rises.Plus tests now invigorate me with fear.All my confidence was broken in uhs.It was the easiest test ever.But I messed it up because of my obsessive behaviours as well as my hurried responses.I know that if I messed up that doesn't mean thousands of other students will mess up the same way.This is my pinpoint exact position.


i see.


----------



## tamoor

Well crypt how much was your aggregate?Did you get in?


----------



## Crypt

73.7, i dont hold too much of a chance, but i love tests. ever since MCAT!


----------



## tamoor

Well at least you didn't lose your optimism.I have been a pessimist from day 1.Hope we both get in.If you applied in isra it would be a sure chance for you.Also not to forget rashid lateef had the last aggregate of 69.Besides you are in Lahore you could apply easily.


----------



## MedCat

some colleges are taking apptitude tests while some only focus on interviews what is the real criteria ?
Does it all depends on merit or reference is needed ?

And from where do we get MCAT result ?


----------



## canon47

so i went to isra today, they say if you dont want to give the test then submit your uhs result. the condition is you should have above 600 marks in it.but if you think you can improve your aggregate in the test then give the test.

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> Does anyone know the last aggregate of riphah apparently it is better than I expected according to their claims have topped thew category universities,isn't that the same category in which foundation was ranked?Also to what medical teaching hospital is riphah affiliated.Is it good for specalizing in abroad?


 iimc trust in g-7 sector and iimc railway trust as far as i knew. but there is another called hearts international i read just today.


----------



## tamoor

Cannon 47 what's your aggregate?If its above 75 I would never ever ever ever recommend isra no matter what hec says especially if you are not from islamabad.In hec the high ranking isra is isra of Hyderabad.Reputation of isra of islamabad is bad.They got into fight with hec before.Now they are ok and dispute is settled.Its ok but it's reputation is damaged.

- - - Updated - - -

Also I got SMS from Central Park.Could anyone tell me it's actual fee structure with hostel?It appears to be cheap.And what matters more is its degree is from uhs.Also could they arrange interview over skype.


----------



## canon47

tamoor said:


> Cannon 47 what's your aggregate?If its above 75 I would never ever ever ever recommend isra no matter what hec says especially if you are not from islamabad.In hec the high ranking isra is isra of Hyderabad.Reputation of isra of islamabad is bad.They got into fight with hec before.Now they are ok and dispute is settled.Its ok but it's reputation is damaged.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also I got SMS from Central Park.Could anyone tell me it's actual fee structure with hostel?It appears to be cheap.And what matters more is its degree is from uhs.Also could they arrange interview over skype.


yeah its 77 . and isra is not my first choice  although college was very nice but still its a risk, you're right . if i dont get in imdc , then i am aiming for fmh or lmdc . i just applied at isra just in case


----------



## Crypt

what was the closing merit for lmdc on local seat?

- - - Updated - - -

apart from the renowned lmdc, 
which colleges accept donations?


----------



## tamoor

canon47 said:


> yeah its 77 . and isra is not my first choice  although college was very nice but still its a risk, you're right . if i dont get in imdc , then i am aiming for fmh or lmdc . i just applied at isra just in case


Great you are from islamabad.I am too.I am also waiting for imdc and aiming for fmh and lmdc.I am in tough situation.Central park called me for interview on 24.I can't go all the way there just for interview.If they could arrange online it would be better.
also did you get prospectus for lmdc?


----------



## wanda Heaven

I have 78.4% aggregate in uhs will i be able to make it to lmdc and cmh's mbbs programme this year


----------



## NarjisShah

Guys, how many of you here are applying to Riphah? Their application was all online but i guess now we're supposed to print that along with the bank draft and deliver it by hand to one of their campuses? Whatever the case may be with that, does anyone here know FOR SURE exactly how important are MCAT scores for admission in Riphah? Because my score's pretty bad.
Also, i heard that IMDC's result is coming out on the 24th. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## tamoor

Lmdc maybe cmh not much chance but there is still a slight probability.I have the same aggregate as you and I am told the same.
najis shah yes mcat is important.It could hold 37.5 weight age.


----------



## spike2

What are my chances in CMH with 81.53% UHS aggregate? And how much I need to score in their aptitude test to be safe?


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> Cannon 47 what's your aggregate?If its above 75 I would never ever ever ever recommend isra no matter what hec says especially if you are not from islamabad.In hec the high ranking isra is isra of Hyderabad.Reputation of isra of islamabad is bad.They got into fight with hec before.Now they are ok and dispute is settled.Its ok but it's reputation is damaged.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also I got SMS from Central Park.Could anyone tell me it's actual fee structure with hostel?It appears to be cheap.And what matters more is its degree is from uhs.Also could they arrange interview over skype.


your still in the country,
ull have to travel to lahore,
no exceptions.

your not planning on passing up the chance, are you?


----------



## canon47

tamoor said:


> Great you are from islamabad.I am too.I am also waiting for imdc and aiming for fmh and lmdc.I am in tough situation.Central park called me for interview on 24.I can't go all the way there just for interview.If they could arrange online it would be better.
> also did you get prospectus for lmdc?


 no i didnt get it yet. do they provide it by tcs. or we have to go there ? also i was thinking whether it is good to stay in islamabad ? even if it is isra or we should choose lahore if we get in some college there? as in the end it all depends on how much you achieve and work and study. degree wise yes the lahore colleges are better due to uhs affiliation, thus i am still in favour of them. but to travel all the way there and live in hostels and extra dues for the hostels. as if the tuition fee wasn't expensive enough


----------



## kurayamikimmi

Assalam-o-Alaikum.
Can anyone tell me how to get the LMDC prospectus?


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> no i didnt get it yet. do they provide it by tcs. or we have to go there ? also i was thinking whether it is good to stay in islamabad ? even if it is isra or we should choose lahore if we get in some college there? as in the end it all depends on how much you achieve and work and study. degree wise yes the lahore colleges are better due to uhs affiliation, thus i am still in favour of them. but to travel all the way there and live in hostels and extra dues for the hostels. as if the tuition fee wasn't expensive enough


u know u are very right in what you say,
but i will suggest you should opt to how you can study best,
if u think you be able to achieve ur max at home, as a day scholar, that is best,
but if you consider you can cope just as well in a hostel, you can move out.

but personally nothing replaces home,
what i wouldnt give to not have to leave home. 

- - - Updated - - -



kurayamikimmi said:


> Assalam-o-Alaikum.
> Can anyone tell me how to get the LMDC prospectus?


im sure it will be available in a little time through mail,
but you can get it by hand,
or ask someone in lahore to get it for u and tcs it to you,
if you want it now.


----------



## Crypt

What of sharif medical college?
When is the last date?

And of course the closing merit...:|?


----------



## KRRISH

good college... last year merit was 72%


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> What of sharif medical college?
> When is the last date?
> 
> And of course the closing merit...:|?


Its good.But merit is i think at least 79.You could see the whole merit list by googling it.On the whole despite the fact its a good college i wouldn't cry over it.In my eyes there is govt and there is private.If degrees given by privates are same then i would go for cheaper and convenient.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> Its good.But merit is i think at least 79.You could see the whole merit list by googling it.On the whole despite the fact its a good college i wouldn't cry over it.In my eyes there is govt and there is private.If degrees given by privates are same then i would go for cheaper and convenient.


A very misleading rumour stating the merit is 72% is floating about.


----------



## Asad Jahangir

What about Azra Naheed and Amna Inayat,,,,


----------



## gull andaam

Crypt said:


> What of sharif medical college?
> When is the last date?
> 
> And of course the closing merit...:|?


according to sharif admission office... it was 77.65 for mbbs and 61 for bds


----------



## Crypt

Asad Jahangir said:


> What about Azra Naheed and Amna Inayat,,,,


Not very much in the spotlight. Both


----------



## canon47

so you fill the application form online for fmh and then what? tamoor? and do i write my marks in the uhs entrance test central province section or the mcat section?


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> so you fill the application form online for fmh and then what? tamoor?


Hes not here,
Can i help?


----------



## canon47

anyone? 

- - - Updated - - -

yes yes 

- - - Updated - - -

so what do i do crypt?


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> anyone?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> yes yes
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> so what do i do crypt?


Thats more like it!

Here v go: 
Fill the form online ,
Print it.
Sign it.
Tcs it to fmh address.
Attaching the required documents.


----------



## canon47

thanks  i couldnt see your reply, i was refreshing the wrong page  ok i have to print it. but what about this uhs entrance test central province and mcat sections, you have to fill one of them right? so which one?


----------



## Crypt

Fill either the mcat section or the provincial section,
Doesn't matter,
I did the provincial,
Frnd did the mcat,

V both got the admit card.


----------



## canon47

they both are same things  the college put them separately i dont know why  thanks a lot crypt  now i can print it


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> they both are same things  the college put them separately i dont know why  thanks a lot crypt  now i can print it


The very best of luck canon


----------



## NarjisShah

*anyone appearing for riphah's aptitude test?*


----------



## Nawal

hello people! so i have a 76% aggregate. Will I be able to get admission in BDS in either Foundation or IMDC? I already got in Margalla Dental College, but I prefer FUMC. I thought getting admission in private was much easier but you people have freaked me out. :: Also isn't anyone else interested in just BDS?


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

Nawal said:


> hello people! so i have a 76% aggregate. Will I be able to get admission in BDS in either Foundation or IMDC? I already got in Margalla Dental College, but I prefer FUMC. I thought getting admission in private was much easier but you people have freaked me out. :: Also isn't anyone else interested in just BDS?


 i am intrested  but my aggregate is low :/

- - - Updated - - -

i've also applied in FMH today @crypt can you tell me when will i get admit card ? plus whats the date of test


----------



## AbraDabra

BDS and MBBS are equally honorable, i guess some people just prefer MBBS because it has a wider scope, and others due to the Pakistani tradition of putting insane pressure on kids to make them to do medicine instead.

BDS merit IS however usually lower. You can expect a seat if you are in the 69-70% range at a reasonably good college.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

AbraDabra said:


> BDS and MBBS are equally honorable, i guess some people just prefer MBBS because it has a wider scope, and others due to the Pakistani tradition of putting insane pressure on kids to make them to do medicine instead.
> 
> BDS merit IS however usually lower. You can expect a seat if you are in the 69-70% range at a reasonably good college.


 how ?? my aggregate is 71.99 % ... and i lost all my hopes to get into FMH or LMDC... cmh (even not in dream i can get into BDS with this aggregate in cmh ) :/


----------



## AbraDabra

I think LMDC is still a possibility for you. Have you checked their merit for last year? How about Rashid Latif or Avicenna [for medical?]


----------



## Crypt

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> how ?? my aggregate is 71.99 % ... and i lost all my hopes to get into FMH or LMDC... cmh (even not in dream i can get into BDS with this aggregate in cmh ) :/


Are u in for BDS in LMDC?

If so you have a strong chance there.


----------



## tamoor

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> how ?? my aggregate is 71.99 % ... and i lost all my hopes to get into FMH or LMDC... cmh (even not in dream i can get into BDS with this aggregate in cmh ) :/


Listen if you really want to be a dentist then its upto you.But if i were you i would wait next year and give mcat test again so i would do mbbs( al you need to do is to give a little push).Otherwise you could get in bds i think very easily.And you might still have a chance for even mbbs in rashid lateef (which had last year aggregate of 69).
Sorry cannon47 i couldn't reply as you might have known i wasn't online.

- - - Updated - - -

Also mbbs is better than bds.I mean i wouldn't stop anyone's passion but through mbbs you could specialise and study heart or brain or anything else you are intrested in.With bds you will be stuck with teeth for the rest of your life


----------



## Innocent Heart

Few days ago i called Avicenna for information,they asked me only those students having 900 or above marks in F.Sc can apply


----------



## AbraDabra

Thats probably not true. Avicenna is notorious for wrangling donations.


----------



## canon47

i went through the pmdc website . there was the list of pmdc approved teaching hospitals for house jobs. there was no name of al nafees med college hospital. which according to another list of pmdc is the attached hospital of isra( al-nafees ). but isnt approved for house jobs. crypt , tamoor have you seen this ?


----------



## m.h.mir20

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> how ?? my aggregate is 71.99 % ... and i lost all my hopes to get into FMH or LMDC... cmh (even not in dream i can get into BDS with this aggregate in cmh ) :/


Try Central Park Medical College ! your place will be confirmed for MBBS there !

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Will I be able to get into Central Park?


 Easily !

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> U just have a really good score keeping in mind private medical colleges,
> u cud get into fmh,
> 
> errrr...central park....
> 
> u can do Better.


LOL Central Park Medical College has some of the best faculty ! If you dont believe me check it out on their website ! Former HOD's of CMH(Anatomy, Dr Tassaduq) & Allama Iqbal Medical College (Biochem. Mr Hashmi who has also done a PHD and his book is in the recommended list in UHS) so don't just dismiss it as an option !


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Actually umer yamin duckling was given the time to pay the fee for admission in cpmc.So from my point of view whoever went there first got admission.My form got submitted there on 18 and I still got no calls.Also there used to be a news on left side of there page which said that admissions are open.It is no longer there.I will leave you to decide that are admissions open or not.
> By the way is there any possible method of getting prospectus of lmdc in islamabad.


Damn, then I missed CPMC :/
and you should call LMDC and ask them bro.

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> I called fmh and they told me there aggregate was 78 in total.Umer Yasmin from where you got info that there last aggregate was 76.


I went there to submit my form and asked the person on the reception.


----------



## Crypt

He got his call!tamoor that is...

Last date isnt announced yet...
U should apply.
And hurry.


----------



## Umer Yamin

MedCat said:


> My aggregate is 74.7 where should i apply and can i get into MBBS ?:?
> 
> 
> 
> i have 864 in fsc


For MBBS, apply to CPMC, LMDC, FMH, AVICENNA, RLMC, AKHTAR SAEED, you'll get into one of these


----------



## canon47

Crypt said:


> He got his call!tamoor that is...
> 
> Last date isnt announced yet...
> U should apply.
> And hurry.


got call from where?


----------



## Umer Yamin

MedCat said:


> some colleges are taking apptitude tests while some only focus on interviews what is the real criteria ?
> Does it all depends on merit or reference is needed ?
> 
> And from where do we get MCAT result ?


MCAT result from UHS website, go to the results section, entry test result for MBBS/BDS, and enter your roll number and print it, and if you have a good reference, then getting into LMDC etc will not be a problem for you 

- - - Updated - - -



MedCat said:


> some colleges are taking apptitude tests while some only focus on interviews what is the real criteria ?
> Does it all depends on merit or reference is needed ?
> 
> And from where do we get MCAT result ?


And I think interview or aptitude test are almost the same thing.


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> got call from where?


CPMC


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Cannon 47 what's your aggregate?If its above 75 I would never ever ever ever recommend isra no matter what hec says especially if you are not from islamabad.In hec the high ranking isra is isra of Hyderabad.Reputation of isra of islamabad is bad.They got into fight with hec before.Now they are ok and dispute is settled.Its ok but it's reputation is damaged.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also I got SMS from Central Park.Could anyone tell me it's actual fee structure with hostel?It appears to be cheap.And what matters more is its degree is from uhs.Also could they arrange interview over skype.


I don't think it is cheaper then any other private college, Amna Inayat is the cheapest one maybe, with 5 lac tuition fee,while all the others have 6 lacks, but not sure.


----------



## canon47

they are already taking students ? shouldnt they do that after the uhs list? admissions still open there?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> what was the closing merit for lmdc on local seat?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> apart from the renowned lmdc,
> which colleges accept donations?


it was around 75 for MBBS, and donations, I think some medical colleges will accept but don't know which ones 

- - - Updated - - -



wanda Heaven said:


> I have 78.4% aggregate in uhs will i be able to make it to lmdc and cmh's mbbs programme this year


LMDC sure shot, and do well in the CMH aptitude test, get around 85% in that and you're in.

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> Guys, how many of you here are applying to Riphah? Their application was all online but i guess now we're supposed to print that along with the bank draft and deliver it by hand to one of their campuses? Whatever the case may be with that, does anyone here know FOR SURE exactly how important are MCAT scores for admission in Riphah? Because my score's pretty bad.
> Also, i heard that IMDC's result is coming out on the 24th. Good luck to all of us!


I filled the application online and now I don't know what to do, I called them and they were talking about some bank draft or something but I didn't get it, and I live in Lahore :/

- - - Updated - - -



spike2 said:


> What are my chances in CMH with 81.53% UHS aggregate? And how much I need to score in their aptitude test to be safe?


get around 81% in their test, 82% would be safer.

- - - Updated - - -



kurayamikimmi said:


> Assalam-o-Alaikum.
> Can anyone tell me how to get the LMDC prospectus?


It isn't available on mail yet, you should call and ask them.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> What of sharif medical college?
> When is the last date?
> 
> And of course the closing merit...:|?


The merit was around 80%, the merit lists are available online

- - - Updated - - -



Asad Jahangir said:


> What about Azra Naheed and Amna Inayat,,,,


I have applied to Amna Inayat, but their campus is just like a big haunted banglow, it is a ghost town, way outside Lahore 

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *anyone appearing for riphah's aptitude test?*


How do I deposit the application fee? I live in Lahore. :/

- - - Updated - - -



Nawal said:


> hello people! so i have a 76% aggregate. Will I be able to get admission in BDS in either Foundation or IMDC? I already got in Margalla Dental College, but I prefer FUMC. I thought getting admission in private was much easier but you people have freaked me out. :: Also isn't anyone else interested in just BDS?


I think you should be able to get in BDS, and I am interested in BDS too, but not just BDS, and by the way I was in the same situation, I had the view that even if I get D's in A levels and do not even pass the MCAT, I will still be able to get into LMDC or any other private medical college except CMH 

- - - Updated - - -



Aiman Shahbaz said:


> i am intrested  but my aggregate is low :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i've also applied in FMH today @crypt can you tell me when will i get admit card ? plus whats the date of test


Test dates are 5th, 6th and 7th of November

- - - Updated - - -



Aiman Shahbaz said:


> how ?? my aggregate is 71.99 % ... and i lost all my hopes to get into FMH or LMDC... cmh (even not in dream i can get into BDS with this aggregate in cmh ) :/


You can get into FMH if you do good in their test, and LMDC too in BDS. you don't have to worry.

- - - Updated - - -



Innocent Heart said:


> Few days ago i called Avicenna for information,they asked me only those students having 900 or above marks in F.Sc can apply


NOT POSSIBLE :O

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> Listen if you really want to be a dentist then its upto you.But if i were you i would wait next year and give mcat test again so i would do mbbs( al you need to do is to give a little push).Otherwise you could get in bds i think very easily.And you might still have a chance for even mbbs in rashid lateef (which had last year aggregate of 69).
> Sorry cannon47 i couldn't reply as you might have known i wasn't online.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also mbbs is better than bds.I mean i wouldn't stop anyone's passion but through mbbs you could specialise and study heart or brain or anything else you are intrested in.With bds you will be stuck with teeth for the rest of your life


you can't really say that MBBS is better then BDS, and secondly, after specialization, you are not only stuck at teeth, I think the entire mouth becomes the area of your specialization.

- - - Updated - - -



canon47 said:


> they are already taking students ? shouldnt they do that after the uhs list? admissions still open there?


yes they are violating PMDC rules :/


----------



## tamoor

canon47 said:


> i went through the pmdc website . there was the list of pmdc approved teaching hospitals for house jobs. there was no name of al nafees med college hospital. which according to another list of pmdc is the attached hospital of isra( al-nafees ). but isnt approved for house jobs. crypt , tamoor have you seen this ?


I think i have posted this in another thread that when you see high ranking of isra you actually are not seeing ranking of isra of islamabad but isra of hyderabad.Isra of hyderabad is advanced and truly among best for postgraduation.Isra of islamabad is new and it had little fights with hec and pmdc,that's what i heard.But now its ok and duly recognized by both.Site might not be updated,that happens most of the time.


----------



## Crypt

Applied to isra anyone?
What was its closing merit?

The hyderabad one.


----------



## tamoor

Umer yamin,Even if one is stuck with the study of mouth in bds then again its no where near the type of study you get in mbbs.Although in mbbs you take more time,still you could study whatever intrests you.I mean seriously how many people want to become a dentist to study mouth.They cant really say that they want to become a dentist to save peoples life.
But still ever yone is entitled to there opinion.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Applied to isra anyone?
> What was its closing merit?
> 
> The hyderabad one.


I applied as a back up in islamabad one.It probably has lowest aggregate then any other college.

- - - Updated - - -

Also i believe that you after admission could make transfer.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> Umer yamin,Even if one is stuck with the study of mouth in bds then again its no where near the type of study you get in mbbs.Although in mbbs you take more time,still you could study whatever intrests you.I mean seriously how many people want to become a dentist to study mouth.They cant really say that they want to become a dentist to save peoples life.
> But still ever yone is entitled to there opinion.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> I applied as a back up in islamabad one.It probably has lowest aggregate then any other college.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also i believe that you after admission could make transfer.


What other places have you applied?


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> What other places have you applied?


Not many.I am limited mostly to islamabad.However i did apply at cpmc and fmh.In islamabad i have applied to almost every medical college.


----------



## reeba

I have heard that CPMC is admitting students. How is this possible when it is mentioned on their website that admission process will start after the announcement of merit list of public sector medical colleges. Are they violating the rules?

Which other private medical colleges have started their admission process?
Help please. I am really worried


----------



## Crypt

reeba said:


> I have heard that CPMC is admitting students. How is this possible when it is mentioned on their website that admission process will start after the announcement of merit list of public sector medical colleges. Are they violating the rules?
> 
> Which other private medical colleges have started their admission process?
> Help please. I am really worried


Where have you already applied?
And whats ur aggregate?


----------



## saske khan

i have only applied in fmh and my agregat is 77 % but i dont understand the test pattern shoild i call fmh or apply other college too??


----------



## Crypt

saske khan said:


> i have only applied in fmh and my agregat is 77 % but i dont understand the test pattern shoild i call fmh or apply other college too??


You should keep at least 3 back up options.


----------



## reeba

reeba said:


> I have heard that CPMC is admitting students. How is this possible when it is mentioned on their website that admission process will start after the announcement of merit list of public sector medical colleges. Are they violating the rules?
> 
> Which other private medical colleges have started their admission process?
> Help please. I am really worried


I have applied to FMH in Lahore. ISRA and YUSRA in Islamabad. My aggregate is 69.8%.
I have planned to apply to every medical college in lahore.

- - - Updated - - -

I have applied to FMH in Lahore. ISRA and YUSRA in Islamabad. My aggregate is 69.8%.
I have planned to apply to every medical college in lahore.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Where have you already applied?
> And whats ur aggregate?


I have applied to FMH in Lahore. ISRA and YUSRA in Islamabad. My aggregate is 69.8%.
I have planned to apply to every medical college in lahore.


----------



## Crypt

reeba said:


> I have applied to FMH in Lahore. ISRA and YUSRA in Islamabad. My aggregate is 69.8%.
> I have planned to apply to every medical college in lahore.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I have applied to FMH in Lahore. ISRA and YUSRA in Islamabad. My aggregate is 69.8%.
> I have planned to apply to every medical college in lahore.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> I have applied to FMH in Lahore. ISRA and YUSRA in Islamabad. My aggregate is 69.8%.
> I have planned to apply to every medical college in lahore.


Hey have you heard from yusra or anything?


----------



## NarjisShah

*@Umer Yamin. Im afraid Riphah isnt accepting the processing fee any other way except in person. So you'll just have to get someone to go there and pay it for you. Also, it says on the fee slip that we're supposed to bring it with us on the day of the test. So make sure you dont lose it.*


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

AbraDabra said:


> I think LMDC is still a possibility for you. Have you checked their merit for last year? How about Rashid Latif or Avicenna [for medical?]


AVECINA got banned in its 4th year (means this year ) so i really don't want to waste my moneyy in very new colleges which even don't have a good reputation and except their attractive building nothing is good about them ....

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> Listen if you really want to be a dentist then its upto you.But if i were you i would wait next year and give mcat test again so i would do mbbs( al you need to do is to give a little push).Otherwise you could get in bds i think very easily.And you might still have a chance for even mbbs in rashid lateef (which had last year aggregate of 69).
> Sorry cannon47 i couldn't reply as you might have known i wasn't online.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also mbbs is better than bds.I mean i wouldn't stop anyone's passion but through mbbs you could specialise and study heart or brain or anything else you are intrested in.With bds you will be stuck with teeth for the rest of your life


i am already a repeater so can't repeat again and again... i made a huge mistake in MCAT so don't want to see those books again :/ it really hurts  
i agree that MBBS is much better than BDS but in every field you just need a painful struggle and in reward that pain give you a bright future ... so i'm not agree with your this line that With bds you will be stuck with teeth for the rest of your life as in MBBS whatever you will do if you are an ENT speacialized you can't check one's heart lol ..... so that in BDS 

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> it was around 75 for MBBS, and donations, I think some medical colleges will accept but don't know which ones
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> LMDC sure shot, and do well in the CMH aptitude test, get around 85% in that and you're in.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I filled the application online and now I don't know what to do, I called them and they were talking about some bank draft or something but I didn't get it, and I live in Lahore :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> get around 81% in their test, 82% would be safer.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't available on mail yet, you should call and ask them.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The merit was around 80%, the merit lists are available online
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied to Amna Inayat, but their campus is just like a big haunted banglow, it is a ghost town, way outside Lahore
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> How do I deposit the application fee? I live in Lahore. :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should be able to get in BDS, and I am interested in BDS too, but not just BDS, and by the way I was in the same situation, I had the view that even if I get D's in A levels and do not even pass the MCAT, I will still be able to get into LMDC or any other private medical college except CMH
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Test dates are 5th, 6th and 7th of November
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You can get into FMH if you do good in their test, and LMDC too in BDS. you don't have to worry.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> NOT POSSIBLE :O
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> you can't really say that MBBS is better then BDS, and secondly, after specialization, you are not only stuck at teeth, I think the entire mouth becomes the area of your specialization.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yes they are violating PMDC rules :/


 don't worry about RIPhah i may help you regarding its admission form
go in any bank ask him to make a draft in favour of ISLAMIC INTERNATIONAL COLLEGE .... it will b of 2100 and then come back home  scan your all documents and then attach them online and send them online ..... this is all ....

- - - Updated - - -

@anyone plz tell me too if you all really think that MBBS is better ... almost with 72% aggregate and 895 marks will i b able to get in lmdc for MBBS because i heard that they take only fsc marks and its interview based ....... help me outt

- - - Updated - - -

yeah i got admitt card of FMH and my test will b on 7th.... tell me how to prepare for the test ? and how many mcq's are there?


----------



## Crypt

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> AVECINA got banned in its 4th year (means this year ) so i really don't want to waste my moneyy in very new colleges which even don't have a good reputation and except their attractive building nothing is good about them ....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> i am already a repeater so can't repeat again and again... i made a huge mistake in MCAT so don't want to see those books again :/ it really hurts
> i agree that MBBS is much better than BDS but in every field you just need a painful struggle and in reward that pain give you a bright future ... so i'm not agree with your this line that With bds you will be stuck with teeth for the rest of your life as in MBBS whatever you will do if you are an ENT speacialized you can't check one's heart lol ..... so that in BDS
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> don't worry about RIPhah i may help you regarding its admission form
> go in any bank ask him to make a draft in favour of ISLAMIC INTERNATIONAL COLLEGE .... it will b of 2100 and then come back home  scan your all documents and then attach them online and send them online ..... this is all ....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @anyone plz tell me too if you all really think that MBBS is better ... almost with 72% aggregate and 895 marks will i b able to get in lmdc for MBBS because i heard that they take only fsc marks and its interview based ....... help me outt
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> yeah i got admitt card of FMH and my test will b on 7th.... tell me how to prepare for the test ? and how many mcq's are there?


Come on now Aiman,
EVERYONE has tried in their own way for you to try for mbbs one more time..
For any replies for bds,
You have only heard 'try mbbs'..
Consider it already.


----------



## AbraDabra

I don't think it is our place to push someone into a profession they would rather not feel like doing. We should try to be progressing away from that age-old rhetoric.


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> I don't think it is our place to push someone into a profession they would rather not feel like doing. I think we should try to progress away from that age-old rhetoric.


Thank you for the insight.

Abradabra this bds thing has been talked out before, this was just ANOTHER time..

Hint: she probably .....asked..


----------



## Crypt

Last year's applicants were probably the luckiest,
Know people who got it with barely 750's without donations in GOOD colleges...:|


----------



## Hyperstar

To anyone who has applied in riphah, what session did you choose? Fall 2013 or Year 2014?


----------



## NarjisShah

Hyperstar said:


> To anyone who has applied in riphah, what session did you choose? Fall 2013 or Year 2014?



*​Fall 2013*


----------



## wanda Heaven

which college should i prefer shifa, cmh, lmdc, wah... would be obliged if u write their names in sequence..


----------



## AbraDabra

Shifa
CMH
Dont know much about WAH but probably better then LMDC.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Umer yamin,Even if one is stuck with the study of mouth in bds then again its no where near the type of study you get in mbbs.Although in mbbs you take more time,still you could study whatever intrests you.I mean seriously how many people want to become a dentist to study mouth.They cant really say that they want to become a dentist to save peoples life.
> But still ever yone is entitled to there opinion.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> I applied as a back up in islamabad one.It probably has lowest aggregate then any other college.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also i believe that you after admission could make transfer.


Everyone have their own opinion mate, some prefer the easy life and good earning ahead of BDS, MBBS is tougher then BDS.

- - - Updated - - -



reeba said:


> I have heard that CPMC is admitting students. How is this possible when it is mentioned on their website that admission process will start after the announcement of merit list of public sector medical colleges. Are they violating the rules?
> 
> Which other private medical colleges have started their admission process?
> Help please. I am really worried


Only AKU other then CPMC have started the admission process, but AKU has got nothing to do with UHS, I don't know why is CPMC doing that, and yes they might have been violating rules :/

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> i have only applied in fmh and my agregat is 77 % but i dont understand the test pattern shoild i call fmh or apply other college too??


You should apply to CMH, in BDS and MBBS both, also to other colleges such as Akhtar Saeed, CPMC, LMDC, but if you get into CMH, go there, all the others should be your second choices.

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *@Umer Yamin. Im afraid Riphah isnt accepting the processing fee any other way except in person. So you'll just have to get someone to go there and pay it for you. Also, it says on the fee slip that we're supposed to bring it with us on the day of the test. So make sure you dont lose it.*


But I called Riphah, they were talking about bank draft or something but I didn't get it :/

- - - Updated - - -



Aiman Shahbaz said:


> AVECINA got banned in its 4th year (means this year ) so i really don't want to waste my moneyy in very new colleges which even don't have a good reputation and except their attractive building nothing is good about them ....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> i am already a repeater so can't repeat again and again... i made a huge mistake in MCAT so don't want to see those books again :/ it really hurts
> i agree that MBBS is much better than BDS but in every field you just need a painful struggle and in reward that pain give you a bright future ... so i'm not agree with your this line that With bds you will be stuck with teeth for the rest of your life as in MBBS whatever you will do if you are an ENT speacialized you can't check one's heart lol ..... so that in BDS
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> don't worry about RIPhah i may help you regarding its admission form
> go in any bank ask him to make a draft in favour of ISLAMIC INTERNATIONAL COLLEGE .... it will b of 2100 and then come back home  scan your all documents and then attach them online and send them online ..... this is all ....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @anyone plz tell me too if you all really think that MBBS is better ... almost with 72% aggregate and 895 marks will i b able to get in lmdc for MBBS because i heard that they take only fsc marks and its interview based ....... help me outt
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> yeah i got admitt card of FMH and my test will b on 7th.... tell me how to prepare for the test ? and how many mcq's are there?


I have already filled and submitted the form online, how do I put in the draft now? make the draft, scan it and edit my application and upload it?


----------



## saske khan

what is my chances of getting admission in shalamar and fmh medical college with 76% agregate ??

- - - Updated - - -

what is my chances of getting admission in shalamar and fmh medical college with 76% agregate in mbbs??


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Come on now Aiman,
> EVERYONE has tried in their own way for you to try for mbbs one more time..
> For any replies for bds,
> You have only heard 'try mbbs'..
> Consider it already.


Come on Crypt, I am here saying go for BDS, if you really want a tension free life after graduation


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Come on Crypt, I am here saying go for BDS, if you really want a tension free life after graduation


Woah...ok..!!!

Were u serious with that one?
Or did i just get it wrong?


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> I don't think it is our place to push someone into a profession they would rather not feel like doing. We should try to be progressing away from that age-old rhetoric.


Well said Abra, Aimen if you are really interested in BDS, then go for it, listen to your heart


----------



## NarjisShah

*oh yeah the bank draft option works too. But they dont have a field in the online application where you can scan and upload that :S*


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Last year's applicants were probably the luckiest,
> Know people who got it with barely 750's without donations in GOOD colleges...:|


They would say the same about applicants of 2011 
every year, it gets difficult bro

- - - Updated - - -



Hyperstar said:


> To anyone who has applied in riphah, what session did you choose? Fall 2013 or Year 2014?


OMG I overlooked Fall 2013, I chose year 2014 :/ I hope I can edit it. and btw when will the session of year 2014 start?

- - - Updated - - -



wanda Heaven said:


> which college should i prefer shifa, cmh, lmdc, wah... would be obliged if u write their names in sequence..


Shifa

- - - Updated - - -



wanda Heaven said:


> which college should i prefer shifa, cmh, lmdc, wah... would be obliged if u write their names in sequence..


Number 1 should be Shifa, second choice should be CMH ...

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Woah...ok..!!!
> 
> Were u serious with that one?
> Or did i just get it wrong?


I am serious Crypt, a friend of mine consulted many doctors on this, most of them said BDS, as more people are going to MBBS these days then in BDS, and demand of dentists is really high, + no emergencies, just clinic and checkup on appointment etc etc, these factors want me to go for BDS 

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> what is my chances of getting admission in shalamar and fmh medical college with 76% agregate ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> what is my chances of getting admission in shalamar and fmh medical college with 76% agregate in mbbs??


If you do good in the FMH test, get around 80-82%, you'll get in, but Shalamar, no chance


----------



## NarjisShah

*You can still edit it and change it!*


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *oh yeah the bank draft option works too. But they dont have a field in the online application where you can scan and upload that :S*


that's what I don't get, how will it work 

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *You can still edit it and change it!*


alright thanks


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> that's what I don't get, how will it work
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> alright thanks


The draft is in the name of the college,
Submit it to the bank.


----------



## Rockstar3

*Admission*

i hv scored 736/1100 in mcat and my aggregate is 75%. Can i get admission in LMDC, FMH, Shalimar or Akhtar Saeed????


----------



## saske khan

what about sharif medical college and shalamar medical college and is it possible for me to go there with 76% agregate rounded about 77%?? and what is the fee structure of cmh of mbbs??


----------



## NarjisShah

Rockstar3 said:


> i hv scored 736/1100 in mcat and my aggregate is 75%. Can i get admission in LMDC, FMH, Shalimar or Akhtar Saeed????


*
okay honestly, i dont see the point of so many people asking questions like 'CAN i get admission in....'
I mean, no one can say for sure if you're gonna get in even if you've scored like, 90% or something. All that can and SHOULD be said is that if you THINK you can do it, apply indefinitely. Because if people with their aggregates in high 60's are considering applying, then i dont see the point of you holding yourself back with a 75% aggregate. 
*


----------



## zara13

Anyone knows the closing merit of Sharif medical college last year?


----------



## Hyperstar

Yes you can change and edit. Btw, since the test is on 9th so when should we pay the fees? I'll do it by draft, though I have been there once to submit but they didn't accept :/


----------



## NarjisShah

Hyperstar said:


> Yes you can change and edit. Btw, since the test is on 9th so when should we pay the fees? I'll do it by draft, though I have been there once to submit but they didn't accept :/


*
you should pay it asap. I went and paid mine two days ago. Btw,do you have any idea what they could possibly ask in the aptitude test? *:?


----------



## canon47

NarjisShah said:


> *
> you should pay it asap. I went and paid mine two days ago. Btw,do you have any idea what they could possibly ask in the aptitude test? *:?


fee of which college?


----------



## NarjisShah

canon47 said:


> fee of which college?


*
Riphah.*

- - - Updated - - -

*Guys listen. Everyone who changed their admission session to fall 2013 change it back to Year 2014 for Riphah's online application. I just checked their website and the fall 2013 admissions started in May this year, so that's not what we've opted for. I just changed mine, you guys should do the same.*


----------



## Crypt

Which colleges in lahore ask for extra amount?

I mean except LMDC.


----------



## Asad Jahangir

Almost 70% colleges in lhr ask for extra amount


----------



## Crypt

Asad Jahangir said:


> Almost 70% colleges in lhr ask for extra amount


Can you name them kindly.


----------



## Asad Jahangir

hmmmm... like amna inayat, azra naheed, CPMC, RLMC, Shalamar, avicenna etc

- - - Updated - - -

continental, UOL


----------



## maida malik

Asad Jahangir said:


> hmmmm... like amna inayat, azra naheed, CPMC, RLMC, Shalamar, avicenna etc
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> continental, UOL


are you sure about shalimmar and central park?
cuz shalimar merit list is online and there closing merit was like around 80.3%...and i heard that they even give out scholarships..
and as for cmpc>> they say that if you prove us any one admission we did with donations or whatsoever...we are ready to close our college,or something like that .my friend toldme


----------



## Asad Jahangir

Maybe u r right.. But i have searched for it a lot... CPMC take donation... in a strict manner


----------



## AbraDabra

Shalamar doesnt accept bribes. Nor does CMH AFAIK.

Avicenna, LMDC, UOL, CPMC, CMC, have been known to take bribes.
I would advise you all to not start your career in a college that will accept anyone with deep enough pockets though.


----------



## canon47

AbraDabra said:


> Shalamar doesnt accept bribes. Nor does CMH AFAIK.
> 
> Avicenna, LMDC, UOL, CPMC, CMC, have been known to take bribes.
> I would advise you all to not start your career in a college that will accept anyone with deep enough pockets though.


I think IF a person can afford it he should avail the opputunity  although i dont have that kind of money.everywhere people are saying donations are unfair means for admissions, but to those more deserving people which cannot afford private colleges even without donations, we are the people with deep pockets  i'm saying this because every year things become more difficult. next year even the donations might not save you. and if you are worried about that college's reputation it doesnt affect them. you get uhs degree. you become a doctor. no harm to you either


----------



## Crypt

Its getting tougher every year,
And most certainly...next year..
Even an aggregate of 75 might be dangling at the edge,..
( if lmdc can look down on a 76..:| )

And repeating has scarcely seen too many flying colors. :/


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

Umer Yamin said:


> Well said Abra, Aimen if you are really interested in BDS, then go for it, listen to your heart


 hahah well ... i don't have much understanding with my heart 

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Thank you for the insight.
> 
> Abradabra this bds thing has been talked out before, this was just ANOTHER time..
> 
> Hint: she probably .....asked..


i know BDS is somthing like not so attractive for pakistani's.. but to b honest its a good field but this is also a fact that girls got married after doing MBBS ... less than 40% do specialization and carry(their way)on as a doctor ... circumstances are totally diffrenent for both men and women (girls ) ... so i preffer BDS because its 4 years program and 1 year house job and after that if you get job then you can carry your house as well as job  correct me if i am wrong .... but girls don't mind its just my view


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> If you do good in the FMH test, get around 80-82%, you'll get in, but Shalamar, no chance


ahan right and what about sharif medical college how is that ???? and merit?

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> You should apply to CMH, in BDS and MBBS both, also to other colleges such as Akhtar Saeed, CPMC, LMDC, but if you get into CMH, go there, all the others should be your second choices.


really is cmh admissions are open ???

- - - Updated - - -



Aiman Shahbaz said:


> i brought the prospectus from FMH CLG ... it has code in it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> but you didn't give me the answer of my questions which i asked


 u should go to fmh and there u should online from your pass key and id they will tel u to fill form


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

saske khan said:


> ahan right and what about sharif medical college how is that ???? and merit?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> really is cmh admissions are open ???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> u should go to fmh and there u should online from your pass key and id they will tel u to fill form


yeah thanx ... i got admit card


----------



## saske khan

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> i know BDS is somthing like not so attractive for pakistani's.. but to b honest its a good field but this is also a fact that girls got married after doing MBBS ... less than 40% do specialization and carry(their way)on as a doctor ... circumstances are totally diffrenent for both men and women (girls ) ... so i preffer BDS because its 4 years program and 1 year house job and after that if you get job then you can carry your house as well as job  correct me if i am wrong .... but girls don't mind its just my view


i agree with u hahaha dont get marry in my opinion  just kidding


----------



## NarjisShah

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> i know BDS is somthing like not so attractive for pakistani's.. but to b honest its a good field but this is also a fact that girls got married after doing MBBS ... less than 40% do specialization and carry(their way)on as a doctor ... circumstances are totally diffrenent for both men and women (girls ) ... so i preffer BDS because its 4 years program and 1 year house job and after that if you get job then you can carry your house as well as job  correct me if i am wrong .... but girls don't mind its just my view


*
honestly speaking, if you're interested in BDS then you shouldnt even bother with what others think of the professsion. I mean, truth be told, its a shorter degree with a great scope. Plus you'll already be rolling in money by the time any of us get done with out extensive studies * *So stick to it if thats what you really want. *


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

NarjisShah said:


> *
> honestly speaking, if you're interested in BDS then you shouldnt even bother with what others think of the professsion. I mean, truth be told, its a shorter degree with a great scope. Plus you'll already be rolling in money by the time any of us get done with out extensive studies * *So stick to it if thats what you really want. *


thanx but its a forum so every one has right to say what he or she thinks  so apart from all this i also agree that there is less scope of BDS in pak bt this is due to some reasons 
1. male doctors go abroad after getting BDS degree.
2. female if graduated from gov sector doesn't pay attention to their carrier as it is a tool for their marriage.( a doctor bahu )
3.the poor mentality of PAKISTANI'S that ohh teeth... try MISWAQ or MANJAN  who spend money over them :roll: leave them (what so ever their condition is )... and then finally through their mouth they got ill and suffer from many diseases and then they consult to an MBBS doctor  :cool!: 
so scope of MBBS is bright in pakistan till pakistani's don't get awareness .....

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> i agree with u hahaha dont get marry in my opinion  just kidding


 hahha no a MASHRAKI doctor should marry


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> The draft is in the name of the college,
> Submit it to the bank.


How will I add it to my application?

- - - Updated - - -



Rockstar3 said:


> i hv scored 736/1100 in mcat and my aggregate is 75%. Can i get admission in LMDC, FMH, Shalimar or Akhtar Saeed????


LMDC, FMH, and Akhtar Saeed, just do good in their interviews and aptitude tests, but Shalamar's closing merit last year was 80.36%

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> what about sharif medical college and shalamar medical college and is it possible for me to go there with 76% agregate rounded about 77%?? and what is the fee structure of cmh of mbbs??


visit their sites for the fee structure, in all colleges, the tuition fee is around 6 lacs per year, and with that aggregate you can get into CMH if you get around 85% in their own test and don't know about Sharif medical college but very slim chances, as their last aggregate was also around 80%, you can google the merit list of Sharif Medical College.


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> How will I add it to my application?


*
you cant add it to your application. Call their office in the morning for accurate instructions. Time's running out!*


----------



## Umer Yamin

zara13 said:


> Anyone knows the closing merit of Sharif medical college last year?


Well according to the list available online, it was around 81%

- - - Updated - - -



Hyperstar said:


> Yes you can change and edit. Btw, since the test is on 9th so when should we pay the fees? I'll do it by draft, though I have been there once to submit but they didn't accept :/


I have not payed my fee yet, probably tomorrow

- - - Updated - - -



Aiman Shahbaz said:


> hahah well ... i don't have much understanding with my heart
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> i know BDS is somthing like not so attractive for pakistani's.. but to b honest its a good field but this is also a fact that girls got married after doing MBBS ... less than 40% do specialization and carry(their way)on as a doctor ... circumstances are totally diffrenent for both men and women (girls ) ... so i preffer BDS because its 4 years program and 1 year house job and after that if you get job then you can carry your house as well as job  correct me if i am wrong .... but girls don't mind its just my view


after BDS, there are specializations too in mouth related fields

- - - Updated - - -



Aiman Shahbaz said:


> thanx but its a forum so every one has right to say what he or she thinks  so apart from all this i also agree that there is less scope of BDS in pak bt this is due to some reasons
> 1. male doctors go abroad after getting BDS degree.
> 2. female if graduated from gov sector doesn't pay attention to their carrier as it is a tool for their marriage.( a doctor bahu )
> 3.the poor mentality of PAKISTANI'S that ohh teeth... try MISWAQ or MANJAN  who spend money over them :roll: leave them (what so ever their condition is )... and then finally through their mouth they got ill and suffer from many diseases and then they consult to an MBBS doctor  :cool!:
> so scope of MBBS is bright in pakistan till pakistani's don't get awareness .....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> hahha no a MASHRAKI doctor should marry


That's not true, BDS too has a scope in Pakistan, take opinions from Dentists and Doctors if you know any.

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> ahan right and what about sharif medical college how is that ???? and merit?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> really is cmh admissions are open ???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> u should go to fmh and there u should online from your pass key and id they will tel u to fill form


Sharif Medical College had a closing merit of around 80.77% according to the merit list available online, admissions in CMH will open from 1st November

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *
> you cant add it to your application. Call their office in the morning for accurate instructions. Time's running out!*


I'm not really serious about Riphah, as I heard they are considering the MCAT scores this year instead of taking their own test, my MCAT score is extremely poor.

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *
> you cant add it to your application. Call their office in the morning for accurate instructions. Time's running out!*


But hopefully I'll do it by tomorrow if I feel like doing it


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> I'm not really serious about Riphah, as I heard they are considering the MCAT scores this year instead of taking their own test, my MCAT score is extremely poor.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> But hopefully I'll do it by tomorrow if I feel like doing it


*
Have you applied for Federal? They're accepting Federal's scores as well.
And they have their own aptitude test too. My mcat score is worse than yours btw. *


----------



## madysj

aviceena called me :/ messed the UHS test pretty badly,they are asking me to submit the fee and i am confused 

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *
> Have you applied for Federal? They're accepting Federal's scores as well.
> And they have their own aptitude test too. My mcat score is worse than yours btw. *


ripah's taking fedral score into account?!?


----------



## SonnenSays

madysj said:


> aviceena called me :/ messed the UHS test pretty badly,they are asking me to submit the fee and i am confused



Wanted to apply to avicenna myself, but my mother didn't allow me to.


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> Wanted to apply to avicenna myself, but my mother didn't allow me to.


Go for cpmc...ur almost in.


----------



## madysj

Hey can you tell me which other medical colleges taking fedral test into account?


----------



## NarjisShah

madysj said:


> aviceena called me :/ messed the UHS test pretty badly,they are asking me to submit the fee and i am confused
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ripah's taking fedral score into account?!?


*
yes they are. And that's the only college that i know of which is accepting Federal's scores.*


----------



## Crypt

madysj said:


> aviceena called me :/ messed the UHS test pretty badly,they are asking me to submit the fee and i am confused
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ripah's taking fedral score into account?!?


Avicenna is in a lot of trouble this year...u sure about this?:/


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Go for cpmc...ur almost in.



Did. Might be.


----------



## madysj

Crypt said:


> Avicenna is in a lot of trouble this year...u sure about this?:/


nah they are just rumours :/ every year their UHS result is 100% which i guess is a good thing


----------



## Crypt

madysj said:


> nah they are just rumours :/ every year their UHS result is 100% which i guess is a good thing


Than what're you waiting for?


----------



## madysj

NarjisShah said:


> *
> yes they are. And that's the only college that i know of which is accepting Federal's scores.*


what was the ripah merit last year ??cuz either i can give theirs or CMH both of them are on 9 nov:/

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Than what're you waiting for?


confused!!! cuz its closing my window of going into other colleges  but i dont want to leave the seat or take any risk


----------



## Crypt

madysj said:


> what was the ripah merit last year ??cuz either i can give theirs or CMH both of them are on 9 nov:/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> confused!!! cuz its closing my window of going into other colleges  but i dont want to leave the seat or take any risk


If ur considering cmh means your aggregate must be good,
Try giving the better colleges a go then.

And riphah closes around 75-76.


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *
> Have you applied for Federal? They're accepting Federal's scores as well.
> And they have their own aptitude test too. My mcat score is worse than yours btw. *


Yes I've applied to Federal but Federal's test is on 10th November, I am pretty sure that the applications for Riphah will be closed by then, how will we submit the Federal result? :-|
I am in a mess right now, GOD help me please.

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *
> Have you applied for Federal? They're accepting Federal's scores as well.
> And they have their own aptitude test too. My mcat score is worse than yours btw. *


Btw you too from A Levels?


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Yes I've applied to Federal but Federal's test is on 10th November, I am pretty sure that the applications for Riphah will be closed by then, how will we submit the Federal result? :-|
> I am in a mess right now, GOD help me please.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Btw you too from A Levels?


*Check Riphah's facebook page. There's an announcement there that says they'll accept Federal's scores. So we can probably submit our scores soon after the aptitude test and they'll take them into consideration.
yes i've done a.levels.
*


----------



## canon47

NarjisShah said:


> *Check Riphah's facebook page. There's an announcement there that says they'll accept Federal's scores. So we can probably submit our scores soon after the aptitude test and they'll take them into consideration.
> yes i've done a.levels.
> *


we have to submit the entry test result and also appear in the aptitude test, right?
either uhs or federal


----------



## NarjisShah

canon47 said:


> we have to submit the entry test result and also appear in the aptitude test, right?
> either uhs or federal


*​yessssssssss*


----------



## madysj

what was the closing merit of CMH?


----------



## nasir_

@ Umer Yamin : I think that you will be able to get into LMDC. If you are willing to give donations that is. A very good friend of mine got in LMDC with an aggregate of 67.5%percent. LMDC is not bad. It does not have such a bad reputation. People just give it a bad name because it takes donations. And forget about Avicenna.

- - - Updated - - -

@ Umer Yamin : I think that you will be able to get into LMDC. If you are willing to give donations that is. A very good friend of mine got in LMDC with an aggregate of 67.5%percent. LMDC is not bad. It does not have such a bad reputation. People just give it a bad name because it takes donations. And forget about Avicenna. Avicenna is not worth the money.


----------



## Crypt

nasir_ said:


> @ Umer Yamin : I think that you will be able to get into LMDC. If you are willing to give donations that is. A very good friend of mine got in LMDC with an aggregate of 67.5%percent. LMDC is not bad. It does not have such a bad reputation. People just give it a bad name because it takes donations. And forget about Avicenna.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @ Umer Yamin : I think that you will be able to get into LMDC. If you are willing to give donations that is. A very good friend of mine got in LMDC with an aggregate of 67.5%percent. LMDC is not bad. It does not have such a bad reputation. People just give it a bad name because it takes donations. And forget about Avicenna. Avicenna is not worth the money.


True true.


----------



## tamoor

Hello,does anyone know that where should we mail the bank draft,i mean to what address in case of riphah.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> Hello,does anyone know that where should we mail the bank draft,i mean to what address in case of riphah.



To:
MAIN ISLAMABAD CAMPUS,
Sector 1-14, Islamabad.

OR,

ISLAMABAD CITY CAMPUS:
IIDC, 7th Avenue G-7/4, Islamabad.


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> To:
> MAIN ISLAMABAD CAMPUS,
> Sector 1-14, Islamabad.
> 
> OR,
> 
> ISLAMABAD CITY CAMPUS:
> IIDC, 7th Avenue G-7/4, Islamabad.


You sure about this.Could you tell me the source of your info?
It would also be appreciated if you give me your adress too in case if my application is not accepted because draft reached the wrong address so that you know i could punch you.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> You sure about this.Could you tell me the source of your info?
> It would also be appreciated if you give me your adress too in case if my application is not accepted because draft reached the wrong address so that you know i could punch you.


Its on the website,
In the advertisement for mbbs/bds


----------



## canon47

nasir_ said:


> @ Umer Yamin : I think that you will be able to get into LMDC. If you are willing to give donations that is. A very good friend of mine got in LMDC with an aggregate of 67.5%percent. LMDC is not bad. It does not have such a bad reputation. People just give it a bad name because it takes donations. And forget about Avicenna.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @ Umer Yamin : I think that you will be able to get into LMDC. If you are willing to give donations that is. A very good friend of mine got in LMDC with an aggregate of 67.5%percent. LMDC is not bad. It does not have such a bad reputation. People just give it a bad name because it takes donations. And forget about Avicenna. Avicenna is not worth the money.


so this donation stuff. does it depend on the aggregate that how much you have to give. or its same for all, the huge 10 lakh?


----------



## Crypt

Ummm....
I got an interview call from LMDC,
And ahhh...
I dont get it,

I mean they rejected ppl with an aggregate of 76
And....
I got a call....

So,
Even if i go for the interview, do i have a chance?:/

Or theyll just reject me even if i show up?
And ask for 20 lac?:/


----------



## Crypt

Buzz!!


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

*Help!*

Hi, my aggregate is 74.07% (799/900 in Olevels, 905/1100 in Alevels and 710/1100 in MCAT) 
which isnt great I know  but I was wondering which Universities I have a chance in? Especially from among these:

CMH
FMH
LMDC
Akhtar Saeed
Shalamar
Rashid Latif
Central Park

Also, I got in at Avicenna but I didnt really like it so what should I do? :? And how is Sharif Medical and Dental College? Please guide me in any way you can!


----------



## Insidious

Crypt said:


> Ummm....
> I got an interview call from LMDC,
> And ahhh...
> I dont get it,
> 
> I mean they rejected ppl with an aggregate of 76
> And....
> I got a call....
> 
> So,
> Even if i go for the interview, do i have a chance?:/
> 
> Or theyll just reject me even if i show up?
> And ask for 20 lac?:/


Whats your aggregate? And did you apply for BDS or MBBS?
I think they might be considering only FSc marks...


----------



## Crypt

Insidious said:


> Whats your aggregate? And did you apply for BDS or MBBS?
> I think they might be considering only FSc marks...


MBBS
Aggregate: 73.7


----------



## Insidious

Crypt said:


> MBBS
> Aggregate: 73.7


Well best of luck for your interview. I've heard that they only ask about your father/guardian's occupation and whether or not you can afford to pay the fee in time. And also there is small test of 10 questions before the interview. That's how it was last year as I am told. 

By the way, when is your interview?


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

Hi, my aggregate is 74.07% which isnt great I know but I was wondering which Universities I have a chance in? Especially from among these:

CMH
FMH
LMDC
Akhtar Saeed
Shalamar
Rashid Latif
Central Park

Also, I got in at Avicenna but I didnt really like it so what should I do? And how is Sharif Medical and Dental College? Please guide me in any way you can!


----------



## Crypt

AlevelsMedStudent said:


> Hi, my aggregate is 74.07% which isnt great I know but I was wondering which Universities I have a chance in? Especially from among these:
> 
> CMH
> FMH
> LMDC
> Akhtar Saeed
> Shalamar
> Rashid Latif
> Central Park
> 
> Also, I got in at Avicenna but I didnt really like it so what should I do? And how is Sharif Medical and Dental College? Please guide me in any way you can!




U can apply to lmdc, akhtar saeed, cpmc...
These are great colleges and u have strong chances.

I dont know about sharif med colg's closing merit..:/


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

No chance in FMH, Rashid Latif and Shalamar? I know CMH is out of the question :/
And are the admissions for LMDC still open?


----------



## Crypt

AlevelsMedStudent said:


> No chance in FMH, Rashid Latif and Shalamar? I know CMH is out of the question :/
> And are the admissions for LMDC still open?


No fmh is sure if u score nearly a 9/10
And shalamar's merit is near 80.

Rashid latif yes...Do apply

Admissions for lmdc are open


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

Crypt said:


> No fmh is sure if u score nearly a 9/10 And shalamar's merit is near 80. Rashid latif yes...Do apply Admissions for lmdc are open


 9/10? Thats gonna be hard :/ Are you giving the FMH Test? Thanks for your help btw!


----------



## Crypt

AlevelsMedStudent said:


> 9/10? Thats gonna be hard :/ Are you giving the FMH Test? Thanks for your help btw!


Yea im giving the test up....
I dont hold a chance...


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

Crypt said:


> Yea im giving the test up....
> I dont hold a chance...


Neither do I  :/ But you never know so fingers crossed!


----------



## Crypt

AlevelsMedStudent said:


> Neither do I  :/ But you never know so fingers crossed!


No really...
I know..
Not the size-of-hair-tip chance...
Bcz nearly 2000 ppl applied..
And u wouldnt believe the scores...:/


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

Crypt said:


> No really...
> I know..
> Not the size-of-hair-tip chance...
> Bcz nearly 2000 ppl applied..
> And u wouldnt believe the scores...:/


Ughh.. They really shouldnt just look at the stupid scores, I mean a person can have a bad day or something and screw up..
They should have personal essays and stuff


----------



## Crypt

AlevelsMedStudent said:


> Ughh.. They really shouldnt just look at the stupid scores, I mean a person can have a bad day or something and screw up..
> They should have personal essays and stuff


Ur a lost soul brother of mine...


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

Crypt said:


> Ur a lost soul brother of mine...


Sorry but not a "brother"


----------



## Pain

Assalam-o-Allaikum, guys can we transfer from a private medical college to a public sector medical college after an year?


----------



## Crypt

Any news from amdc from anyone whose applied? 
About the test?


----------



## NarjisShah

Crypt said:


> Any news from amdc from anyone whose applied?
> About the test?


*
whats AMDC? Btw, people on here complaining about not having strong chances because their aggregates lie in the 70-75% range, my aggregate's 68% Does that mean i should be hanging from the ceiling with a rope around my neck by now?
All hopes and dreams DEAD because of one single test. Bloody MCAT. Thanks a lot, A.levels. *:roll:


----------



## Crypt

narjisshah said:


> *
> whats amdc? Btw, people on here complaining about not having strong chances because their aggregates lie in the 70-75% range, my aggregate's 68% does that mean i should be hanging from the ceiling with a rope around my neck by now?
> All hopes and dreams dead because of one single test. Bloody mcat. Thanks a lot, a.levels. *:roll:


akhtar saeed medical and dental college.


----------



## Pain

Crypt, what was your form number? I wanna check wether they are calling merit wise or form number wise....


----------



## Crypt

Pain said:


> Crypt, what was your form number? I wanna check wether they are calling merit wise or form number wise....


I dont remember...

So everyone whose applied early gets an interview?
And those with a great score dont?

Not fair


----------



## Pain

No idea.


----------



## Crypt

Pain said:


> No idea.


Whats ur aggregate pain?
And when did u apply?


----------



## canon47

Crypt said:


> I dont remember...
> 
> So everyone whose applied early gets an interview?
> And those with a great score dont?
> 
> Not fair


talking about LMDC? u applied early. in the previous years it was more like first come first basis  thats what i was worried about. i do hope its merit. or m screwed.


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> talking about LMDC? u applied early. in the previous years it was more like first come first basis  thats what i was worried about. i do hope its merit. or m screwed.


Really?

First come first?
Howd u know?


----------



## Pain

71.89  And I applied to fmh,lmdc,uol,akhtar Saeed , smdc and cpmc


----------



## Crypt

Pain said:


> 71.89  And I applied to fmh,lmdc,uol,akhtar Saeed , smdc and cpmc


Ur good to go..
Ull get most of the calls


----------



## Pain

Crypt did you do a levels?

- - - Updated - - -

Shalamar too?


----------



## Crypt

Pain said:


> Crypt did you do a levels?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Shalamar too?


Not shalamar..:/

Yea...a leveller...
What gave it away?


----------



## canon47

Crypt said:


> Really?
> 
> First come first?
> Howd u know?


a friend last year applied there. people with lesser aggregates got the call he didnt. isnt that what happened right now if what you told is right that people with 76 didnt get the call.

- - - Updated - - -

and how is this fair :/ i mean cpmc started giving calls to people and they officialy start registration in november. and if some of them decided to submit fee, then the seats are booked right.


----------



## Achow

Shifa isnt that good to be honest, i admit it's non-clinical years are good but clinical years arent that good. It also iant affiliated with UHS, the second best ranked medical university after aku. I suggest cmh


----------



## Innocent Heart

Calls from Akhtar Saeed are Recieving?
my form number is H-51
plz Help

Crypt,Pain plz help


----------



## SanaB

Achow said:


> Shifa isnt that good to be honest, i admit it's non-clinical years are good but clinical years arent that good. It also iant affiliated with UHS, the second best ranked medical university after aku. I suggest cmh


Achow, do you know if it matters if Shifa is affiliated with UHS if a person wants to practice in the US after graduation? Thanks!


----------



## Achow

To practice in the US after graduation you require to ace the usmle steps. The step 1 being the important and deciding step tests you on basic sciences. As far as iv heard shifa has a really good teaching programme but lacks the patient interactions due to it being an expensive private hoapital, so i assume it does unofficially prepare you well for the usmle and not to worry, even agha khan does not officially prepare you for usmle but it has 99 percent success results. But what matters more for usmle is effort put in by the student, so you have to know your basic sciences well for usmle step 1.


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

Can anyone help me with the admission procedure of Akhtar saeed medical and dental college?
How can they call people so early for the interview etc? PMDC stated that all private med colleges admission will start when NOVember begins.
Anyhow am I late for the submission of the form to akhtar saeed?


----------



## Insidious

Wahab Shabbir said:


> Can anyone help me with the admission procedure of Akhtar saeed medical and dental college?
> How can they call people so early for the interview etc? PMDC stated that all private med colleges admission will start when NOVember begins.
> Anyhow am I late for the submission of the form to akhtar saeed?


I don't think Akhtar Saeed Medical College is calling anyone for interview yet. Their test date isn't even announced yet.
The last date was 10th October 2013 but then it was changed to, I think, 1st November 2013 (Not confirm).
You can buy the admission form (if still available) from their college or Farooq Hospital Allama Iqbal Town Lahore. I think its for 1500 and then when you'll submit your form they'll take 1500 more as processing fee.


----------



## NarjisShah

*Crypt listen. Isnt LMDC supposed to have its own aptitude test/interview?
So isnt it a possibility that they're calling the students who've applied earlier? To save time? And then they'd call the others as they keep applying. Because it just doesnt make sense. They're not even allowed to accept Applications before 31st October.*


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

The last date for form submission at Akhtar Saeed is 10th Nov and their test is on 12th Nov
And if they're not allowed to accept applications before 31st October how come FMH's last date for submission is 31st and Avicenna's was 29th?


----------



## NarjisShah

AlevelsMedStudent said:


> The last date for form submission at Akhtar Saeed is 10th Nov and their test is on 12th Nov
> And if they're not allowed to accept applications before 31st October how come FMH's last date for submission is 31st and Avicenna's was 29th?


*
I dont know whats up with that but PMDC warned most of the Punjab private sector colleges not to accept any applications before the 31st of October. It was in the news too.
*


----------



## Insidious

AlevelsMedStudent said:


> The last date for form submission at Akhtar Saeed is 10th Nov and their test is on 12th Nov


I submitted my application form in the first week of October and they said that they'll call us and let us know about the test date later. And I haven't received any call from them as yet regarding the test date. Are you sure that the test is on 12th November?


----------



## canon47

NarjisShah said:


> *Crypt listen. Isnt LMDC supposed to have its own aptitude test/interview?
> So isnt it a possibility that they're calling the students who've applied earlier? To save time? And then they'd call the others as they keep applying. Because it just doesnt make sense. They're not even allowed to accept Applications before 31st October.*


i really really really hope you're right


----------



## NarjisShah

canon47 said:


> i really really really hope you're right


*haha, so do i. *


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

Insidious said:


> I submitted my application form in the first week of October and they said that they'll call us and let us know about the test date later. And I haven't received any call from them as yet regarding the test date. Are you sure that the test is on 12th November?


I emailed them to ask their admissions schedule and thats what the reply said, 10th Nov last date and test on 12h Nov


----------



## Umer Yamin

madysj said:


> what was the closing merit of CMH?


it was around 81%

- - - Updated - - -



nasir_ said:


> @ Umer Yamin : I think that you will be able to get into LMDC. If you are willing to give donations that is. A very good friend of mine got in LMDC with an aggregate of 67.5%percent. LMDC is not bad. It does not have such a bad reputation. People just give it a bad name because it takes donations. And forget about Avicenna.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @ Umer Yamin : I think that you will be able to get into LMDC. If you are willing to give donations that is. A very good friend of mine got in LMDC with an aggregate of 67.5%percent. LMDC is not bad. It does not have such a bad reputation. People just give it a bad name because it takes donations. And forget about Avicenna. Avicenna is not worth the money.


How much donation your friend gave?

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> You sure about this.Could you tell me the source of your info?
> It would also be appreciated if you give me your adress too in case if my application is not accepted because draft reached the wrong address so that you know i could punch you.


hahahahahaha you're funny

- - - Updated - - -



canon47 said:


> so this donation stuff. does it depend on the aggregate that how much you have to give. or its same for all, the huge 10 lakh?


I think it depends on the aggregate...


----------



## Crypt

NarjisShah said:


> *Crypt listen. Isnt LMDC supposed to have its own aptitude test/interview?
> So isnt it a possibility that they're calling the students who've applied earlier? To save time? And then they'd call the others as they keep applying. Because it just doesnt make sense. They're not even allowed to accept Applications before 31st October.*


Its SUPPOSED to but it doesnt have an Aptitide test, 
Just an interview this year.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Ummm....
> I got an interview call from LMDC,
> And ahhh...
> I dont get it,
> 
> I mean they rejected ppl with an aggregate of 76
> And....
> I got a call....
> 
> So,
> Even if i go for the interview, do i have a chance?:/
> 
> Or theyll just reject me even if i show up?
> And ask for 20 lac?:/


I have not received any call, only from RLMC 

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Ummm....
> I got an interview call from LMDC,
> And ahhh...
> I dont get it,
> 
> I mean they rejected ppl with an aggregate of 76
> And....
> I got a call....
> 
> So,
> Even if i go for the interview, do i have a chance?:/
> 
> Or theyll just reject me even if i show up?
> And ask for 20 lac?:/


and don't worry, it won't be 20 lac for sure, 2 lac, maybe 

- - - Updated - - -



AlevelsMedStudent said:


> Hi, my aggregate is 74.07% (799/900 in Olevels, 905/1100 in Alevels and 710/1100 in MCAT)
> which isnt great I know  but I was wondering which Universities I have a chance in? Especially from among these:
> 
> CMH
> FMH
> LMDC
> Akhtar Saeed
> Shalamar
> Rashid Latif
> Central Park
> 
> Also, I got in at Avicenna but I didnt really like it so what should I do? :? And how is Sharif Medical and Dental College? Please guide me in any way you can!


No chance in CMH or Shalamar for MBBS, but a good chance in BDS if you do good in CMH test, for FMH, you just have to ace their test, I mean get around 85%+ and you're in their MBBS program, and you can easily get into any of the other mentioned colleges, do well in their interviews or tests and you're in.

- - - Updated - - -



AlevelsMedStudent said:


> Hi, my aggregate is 74.07% which isnt great I know but I was wondering which Universities I have a chance in? Especially from among these:
> 
> CMH
> FMH
> LMDC
> Akhtar Saeed
> Shalamar
> Rashid Latif
> Central Park
> 
> Also, I got in at Avicenna but I didnt really like it so what should I do? And how is Sharif Medical and Dental College? Please guide me in any way you can!


Sharif medical college is good but it's aggregate is pretty high. around 80.77%

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Yea im giving the test up....
> I dont hold a chance...


come on crypt, be positive, have you also applied to BDS in FMH or just MBBS?

- - - Updated - - -



AlevelsMedStudent said:


> Ughh.. They really shouldnt just look at the stupid scores, I mean a person can have a bad day or something and screw up..
> They should have personal essays and stuff


EXACTLY, YOU JUST SPOKE OUT MY HEART :O

- - - Updated - - -



Pain said:


> Assalam-o-Allaikum, guys can we transfer from a private medical college to a public sector medical college after an year?


I don't think so...

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Any news from amdc from anyone whose applied?
> About the test?


I have applied but no news :/

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *
> whats AMDC? Btw, people on here complaining about not having strong chances because their aggregates lie in the 70-75% range, my aggregate's 68% Does that mean i should be hanging from the ceiling with a rope around my neck by now?
> All hopes and dreams DEAD because of one single test. Bloody MCAT. Thanks a lot, A.levels. *:roll:


I never really regret doing A Levels, but what I do regret is dropping maths after one year. 
That was my worst decision ever, and yeah you are right
+ they shouldn't really rely that much on MCAT, I mean like seriously? 50% weightage? they don't really trust what students study in Fsc/ A Levels? and anyone who has good memorizing skills can easily ace the MCAT, while those who are not really used to cramming, do bad, I studied more for the MCAT then I've ever studied in O or A levels, wasn't much though but still, I got above average grades in O and A levels, while MCAT, FAIL....

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> I dont remember...
> 
> So everyone whose applied early gets an interview?
> And those with a great score dont?
> 
> Not fair


I also applied but didn't get the call  submitted my application on Friday.

- - - Updated - - -



canon47 said:


> talking about LMDC? u applied early. in the previous years it was more like first come first basis  thats what i was worried about. i do hope its merit. or m screwed.


First come first? you gotta be kidding me....

- - - Updated - - -



Pain said:


> 71.89  And I applied to fmh,lmdc,uol,akhtar Saeed , smdc and cpmc


hey what was UoL's merit? and when is the last date for application? can you please help me in this?

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Not shalamar..:/
> 
> Yea...a leveller...
> What gave it away?


Crypt from where did you do your A Levels? 

- - - Updated - - -



canon47 said:


> a friend last year applied there. people with lesser aggregates got the call he didnt. isnt that what happened right now if what you told is right that people with 76 didnt get the call.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and how is this fair :/ i mean cpmc started giving calls to people and they officialy start registration in november. and if some of them decided to submit fee, then the seats are booked right.


That seems unfair :/

- - - Updated - - -



Achow said:


> Shifa isnt that good to be honest, i admit it's non-clinical years are good but clinical years arent that good. It also iant affiliated with UHS, the second best ranked medical university after aku. I suggest cmh


UHS's jurisdiction is just limited to Punjab, not the Federal territory, as far as I know, and Shifa has the module system which really attracted me, plus they put more focus on the evidence based medicine then the usual cramming and memorizing books stuff.

- - - Updated - - -



SanaB said:


> Achow, do you know if it matters if Shifa is affiliated with UHS if a person wants to practice in the US after graduation? Thanks!


For practicing in US, you just have to ace the USMLE, and Shifa doesn't really have preparatory courses for USMLE, but it has a module system so you get time for preparing for USMLE, where as in the strict UHS examination system, you hardly get time to sleep and eat 
and also I think Shifa's education system is based on the international or american system of education, same goes for AKU, that is why people graduating from these have high success rates in USMLE.

- - - Updated - - -



Insidious said:


> I don't think Akhtar Saeed Medical College is calling anyone for interview yet. Their test date isn't even announced yet.
> The last date was 10th October 2013 but then it was changed to, I think, 1st November 2013 (Not confirm).
> You can buy the admission form (if still available) from their college or Farooq Hospital Allama Iqbal Town Lahore. I think its for 1500 and then when you'll submit your form they'll take 1500 more as processing fee.


I submitted my application this past Friday, you should call them and ask|
042-37813471-5
0300-9490859 (Shazaib Ali)
0321-6034265 (Javed Imran)
their numbers.

- - - Updated - - -



Wahab Shabbir said:


> Can anyone help me with the admission procedure of Akhtar saeed medical and dental college?
> How can they call people so early for the interview etc? PMDC stated that all private med colleges admission will start when NOVember begins.
> Anyhow am I late for the submission of the form to akhtar saeed?


I submitted my application this past Friday, you should call them and ask|
042-37813471-5
0300-9490859 (Shazaib Ali)
0321-6034265 (Javed Imran)
their numbers.


----------



## canon47

officialy lmdc says we will post the list for interview on 13th november. last date to apply is 6th. so i'm being optimistic here  that they are calling everyone for interview, crypt you applied early so you got the call earlier. and from there they will sort out whom to admit and whom not to, considering how people do in the interview.


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *Crypt listen. Isnt LMDC supposed to have its own aptitude test/interview?
> So isnt it a possibility that they're calling the students who've applied earlier? To save time? And then they'd call the others as they keep applying. Because it just doesnt make sense. They're not even allowed to accept Applications before 31st October.*


I also knew that but it's not true, CPMC's admissions have already closed 
and ikr, it doesn't makes any sense but it is this way 
and same goes for Avicenna, got late for that too.


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> officialy lmdc says we will post the list for interview on 13th november. last date to apply is 6th. so i'm being optimistic here  that they are calling everyone for interview, crypt you applied early so you got the call earlier. and from there they will sort out whom to admit and whom not to, considering how people do in the interview.


Ok canon....
Im going to have to INSIST to please relax.


----------



## canon47

Crypt said:


> Ok canon....
> Im going to have to INSIST to please relax.


 okay


----------



## Crypt

I was thinking,

If lmdc is calling the earlier applicants first,
Not considering their aggregates...
They are going to fill up the interview spots all too early regardless of the merit...

And its just a month to when classes start.

They are going to need at least An entire week to finalize the first year list.

And i agree,
The official opening date is 1st nov,
I just sent my application cz i thought id either lose it or itll end up being torn if i kept it lying around...

So i sent it...:|

And same goes for amdc,
They haven't yet announced the test date...
And just a month left,
And there's the interview too.


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

Umer Yamin said:


> CPMC's admissions have already closed


Are you sure? I emailed them to ask the last date for submission of application and they say its 11th Nov :/


----------



## Amna shafi

Hey...! my aggregate is 77.5 can someone please tell me about my chances in private medical colleges...


----------



## Crypt

Amna shafi said:


> Hey...! my aggregate is 77.5 can someone please tell me about my chances in private medical colleges...


Ur chances are great,
Go through the thread,

And ull have a clear idea of where to expect your first year in medicine


----------



## yoyahyo

-removed


----------



## Crypt

-removed too


----------



## yoyahyo

Yeah, probably should watch myself. Everyone on here has the same goal and different opinions. They're entitled to that, like I am..keep at it you guys. When you all get the good news, all this hardwork and dedication will be so worth it..


----------



## confused-soul

Helllo could any one please let me know what would be included in Fmh's test i have mine o8th for bds


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> I also knew that but it's not true, CPMC's admissions have already closed
> and ikr, it doesn't makes any sense but it is this way
> and same goes for Avicenna, got late for that too.


*
what is UP with these colleges this year? To some they're saying that admissions close in November, while some believe they've closed already and are unable to apply. This confusion is insaneee.


*


Umer Yamin;[/COLOR said:


> 55984]I never really regret doing A Levels, but what I do regret is dropping maths after one year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my worst decision ever, and yeah you are right
> + they shouldn't really rely that much on MCAT, I mean like seriously? 50% weightage? they don't really trust what students study in Fsc/ A Levels? and anyone who has good memorizing skills can easily ace the MCAT, while those who are not really used to cramming, do bad, I studied more for the MCAT then I've ever studied in O or A levels, wasn't much though but still, I got above average grades in O and A levels, while MCAT, FAIL....



*
Why'd you drop it? Maths is pretty hard waisay.
**and i know man. The fact that they give MCAT so much weightage is the worst thing ever. So basically if you screw it up, you're screwed. I tried to study a lot fo MCAT but it was just too much of a transition. In A.levels they teach us to analyze a question, apply logic and then solve it. MCAT was all road memorizing whats given in the books. OBVIOUSLY we couldnt conform to those rules all of a sudden after two years of a completely different method of studying.*


----------



## tamoor

NarjisShah said:


> *
> what is UP with these colleges this year? To some they're saying that admissions close in November, while some believe they've closed already and are unable to apply. This confusion is insaneee.*


Admissions are not closed.No confusion at all.
Also guys i got called from islamabad medical and dental college.what do you think?Is it good?Or should i risk it?
I dont think too highly of it but with uhs aggregate of 78 imight be able to get in foundation,fmh,and riphah.I already got in frontier and central park but refused it .


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> Admissions are not closed.No confusion at all.
> Also guys i got called from islamabad medical and dental college.what do you think?Is it good?Or should i risk it?


Riphah and fumc are still up...

And...
With such a soaring aggregate its natural to look down on institutes...

Pass it up..


----------



## SonnenSays

I really wanna take a gap year. Sounds like heaven.


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> I really wanna take a gap year. Sounds like heaven.


Whats stopping you?


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Riphah and fumc are still up...
> 
> And...
> With such a soaring aggregate its natural to look down on institutes...
> 
> Pass it up..


so i should take it or leave it.Foundation is i think the best private institute in Islamabad almost at level with shifa.
Plus i dont look down on any institute.But i think islamabad medical and dental college is looked down by everybody.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> so i should take it or leave it.Foundation is i think the best private institute in Islamabad almost at level with shifa.


Leave it.

But ur gonna have to be sure u get into riphah or fumc.

U have competition when it comes to the score.
And i mean PLENTY of it.

and yea so u figured i was lying about the riphah address?

Or u still want my address to swing a punch?


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Leave it.
> 
> But ur gonna have to be sure u get into riphah or fumc.
> 
> U have competition when it comes to the score.
> And i mean PLENTY of it.
> 
> and yea so u figured i was lying about the riphah address?
> 
> Or u still want my address to swing a punch?


I didnt say you were lying.But you could be taking wild guesses.And likewise you might have taken a wild punch but i am saving it for later.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> I didnt say you were lying.But you could be taking wild guesses.And likewise you might have taken a wild punch but i am saving it for later.


Wild guesses to a uni's address..good one..
Didnt justify ur cause for wanting to hit me..

Yea save it...and ill save my eye-poke for u..


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Wild guesses to a uni's address..good one..
> Didnt justify ur cause for wanting to hit me..
> 
> Yea save it...and ill save my eye-poke for u..


Dont worry about the eyepoke.I will bring my glasses.


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *
> what is UP with these colleges this year? To some they're saying that admissions close in November, while some believe they've closed already and are unable to apply. This confusion is insaneee.
> 
> 
> *
> *
> Why'd you drop it? Maths is pretty hard waisay.
> **and i know man. The fact that they give MCAT so much weightage is the worst thing ever. So basically if you screw it up, you're screwed. I tried to study a lot fo MCAT but it was just too much of a transition. In A.levels they teach us to analyze a question, apply logic and then solve it. MCAT was all road memorizing whats given in the books. OBVIOUSLY we couldnt conform to those rules all of a sudden after two years of a completely different method of studying.*


I too don't get what this colleges are actually doing :/
and me and Maths, we were never meant for eachother, even in O Levels maths, I had a B 
in A Levels, never really felt like studying maths and used to get D's and U's deliberately so that I could get rid of it 
and Bio always used to be my favorite subject, never took any academies or tuition for it and still my best grades are in Bio 
and I think most of the A levels students have similar stories :/


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> I too don't get what this colleges are actually doing :/
> and me and Maths, we were never meant for eachother, even in O Levels maths, I had a B
> in A Levels, never really felt like studying maths and used to get D's and U's deliberately so that I could get rid of it
> and Bio always used to be my favorite subject, never took any academies or tuition for it and still my best grades are in Bio
> and I think most of the A levels students have similar stories :/


I love maths and bio too.The biggest decision i ever made academically was to take bio over math.Why couldn't they just make math compulsory?.Its a whole new language.Language of geniuses.Math should be in place of pak studies(boring).
Academically i scored above 90 percent in math the fun part were theorems.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> I love maths and bio too.The biggest decision i ever made academically was to take bio over math.Why couldn't they just make math compulsory?.Its a whole new language.Language of geniuses.Math should be in place of pak studies(boring).


Alrite there should be an option to DISLIKE answers too...

Math is O or 1
U ought to know that,

Either it comes or doesn't...
Cant imagine a world with a COMPULSORY math.


----------



## nasir_

I didn't realize FMH has such a high merit. Seriously, I thought CMH was the only one with a high merit out of all the private schools.


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Alrite there should be an option to DISLIKE answers too...
> 
> Math is O or 1
> U ought to know that,
> 
> Either it comes or doesn't...
> Cant imagine a world with a COMPULSORY math.


Come on crypt.You need to be broad minded.I know you can.About 70 years ago if you read the early education of frederick sanger(the guy one 2 nobel prizes) you would realize that he learned only one subject which he was given option to change even after 5 years of continuos study.Now we study 6 subjects,Someday we will start to study 10 or 20 subjects because slowly and gradually education expands.Some people take more time to understand where there intrest lies.Nowadays people in pakistan dont become doctors or engineers because of passion.I want them to.If you got the understanding of core concepts of math you will never leave it,I think you will get addicted to it.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> Come on crypt.You need to be broad minded.I know you can.About 70 years ago if you read the early education of frederick sanger(the guy one 2 nobel prizes) you would realize that he learned only one subject which he was given option to change even after 5 years of continuos study.Now we study 6 subjects,Someday we will start to study 10 or 20 subjects because slowly and gradually education expands.Some people take more time to understand where there intrest lies.Nowadays people in pakistan dont become doctors or engineers because of passion.I want them to.If you got the understanding of core concepts of math you will never leave it,I think you will get addicted to it.


Its true,
I get what ur saying..

But with me its just been the teachers mostly...
So i ran from it...
To the point that theres no going back to it..

But if someone is good with memory...
Nearly everything BUT math is in reach, 
That my case and im sure with most others too.


----------



## AbraDabra

...No. I disagree heavily. Just because you understand maths doesn't mean everyone else will understand it too. You go against your own statement of "everyone should have a choice according to their strengths" by saying Mathematics should be made compulsory. What if some people are actually stronger in Pakistan studies? 

Btw. I don't really see how maths is linked at all to medicine. It might be, but I predict it would be in a very, very small way.


----------



## tamoor

AbraDabra said:


> ...No. I disagree heavily. Just because you understand maths doesn't mean everyone else will understand it too. You go against your own statement of "everyone should have a choice according to their strengths" by saying Mathematics should be made compulsory. What if some people are actually stronger in Pakistan studies?
> 
> Btw. I don't really see how maths is linked at all to medicine. It might be, but I predict it would be in a very, very small way.


I was joking when i said compulsory.But Math is a subject which i am so much intrested in i just cant see how someone else could not be intrested.Think about it just by few words and number you could find alogrithms to this universe.You could predict things that might happen in universe.It is the language of the universe you live in.You could base all your life on probabillities.
In bio there is a role of fibonaci series.All biological structure appears to be constructed on that series.How could you not get intrested in that?
All you need might be a good teacher.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> I was joking when i said compulsory.But Math is a subject which i am so much intrested in i just cant see how someone else could not be intrested.Think about it just by few words and number you could find alogrithms to this universe.You could predict things that might happen in universe.It is the language of the universe you live in.You could base all your life on probabillities.
> In bio there is a role of fibonaci series.All biological structure appears to be constructed on that series.How could you not get intrested in that?
> All you need might be a good teacher.


Ok tamoor, its clear enough ur a math buff.

And theres obviously no way of talking u out of the WONDERS of the digits.

Hey give NASA a go if u find the chance, 
U definitely show symptoms required


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Ok tamoor, its clear enough ur a math buff.
> 
> And theres obviously no way of talking u out of the WONDERS of the digits.
> 
> Hey give NASA a go if u find the chance,
> U definitely show symptoms required


What i mean to say is there is beauty in every subject of science alongwith math.We start to miss it all by limiting ourselves to one subject.Also education might have been more fun for me if there was no urdu and pakistan studies.That choice is never given to us by our system.
Also not to forget i have already taken bio now but still i will study math as a hobby.


----------



## Insidious

Umer Yamin said:


> I also knew that but it's not true, CPMC's admissions have already closed


CPMC admissions are still open brother... I just applied there today. So all those who want to apply there should hurry because I think they are accepting applications till 1st November.


----------



## NarjisShah

*why anyone would love math so deeply is beyond me. Oh well, to each his own i guess. *
*i got a call from IMDC too. Guys honestly, its not as bad as all of you think it is. Infact, its ranking has gone up considerably in the past two years. I wouldnt suggest that anyone pass it up. Sure you can choose to go someplace better but never let something go completely. Options are good, you never know what life has planned for you.*

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> I too don't get what this colleges are actually doing :/
> and me and Maths, we were never meant for eachother, even in O Levels maths, I had a B
> in A Levels, never really felt like studying maths and used to get D's and U's deliberately so that I could get rid of it
> and Bio always used to be my favorite subject, never took any academies or tuition for it and still my best grades are in Bio
> and I think most of the A levels students have similar stories :/


*
Bio was and still is my favourite subject. Aced it everytime. I used to get C's and D's in math exams in O.levels but managed to pull myself up to an A in the finals *
*i was so happy realizing that i wont have to study it ever again  and then i came across A2 physics *:roll:


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Whats stopping you?


My mom.



tamoor said:


> I love maths and bio too.The biggest decision i ever made academically was to take bio over math.Why couldn't they just make math compulsory?.Its a whole new language.Language of geniuses.Math should be in place of pak studies(boring).
> Academically i scored above 90 percent in math the fun part were theorems.


Wouldn't make sense for students who want to become doctors to have to study advanced maths. In fact doesn't even make sense for physics to be included. In foreign countries, they don't reuire physics. I'm talking about england cause in USA and Canada you have to study 4 years of college first.


tamoor said:


> In bio there is a role of fibonaci series.All biological structure appears to be constructed on that series.How could you not get intrested in that?
> All you need might be a good teacher.


Dan Brown conspiracy theories.


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> My mom.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't make sense for students who want to become doctors to have to study advanced maths. In fact doesn't even make sense for physics to be included. In foreign countries, they don't reuire physics. I'm talking about england cause in USA and Canada you have to study 4 years of college first.
> 
> 
> Dan Brown conspiracy theories.


read above comments to understand what i mean.Just think in future you will not specialise in one subject only,you would have to make a push.Also maths will one day matter even in bio until then you can keep my words in your bank.Plus who wants to get limited with one subject for the rest of the life.Live a little.
Also before relativity and even cosmology became accepted it was known to people nothing more than myth and conspiracies.
Plus you have to beleive in a little order or formula on which life is based.


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *why anyone would love math so deeply is beyond me. Oh well, to each his own i guess. *
> *i got a call from IMDC too. Guys honestly, its not as bad as all of you think it is. Infact, its ranking has gone up considerably in the past two years. I wouldnt suggest that anyone pass it up. Sure you can choose to go someplace better but never let something go completely. Options are good, you never know what life has planned for you.*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> *
> Bio was and still is my favourite subject. Aced it everytime. I used to get C's and D's in math exams in O.levels but managed to pull myself up to an A in the finals *
> *i was so happy realizing that i wont have to study it ever again  and then i came across A2 physics *:roll:


Oh come on, Physics P4 was soo easy, just loved the nucelear and quantum concepts, it was p1 that screwed me, actually I didn't have much practice and the entire paper was filled with numericals, I ran out of time and had to mark more then 5 mcqs without even looking :O

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *why anyone would love math so deeply is beyond me. Oh well, to each his own i guess. *
> *i got a call from IMDC too. Guys honestly, its not as bad as all of you think it is. Infact, its ranking has gone up considerably in the past two years. I wouldnt suggest that anyone pass it up. Sure you can choose to go someplace better but never let something go completely. Options are good, you never know what life has planned for you.*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> *
> Bio was and still is my favourite subject. Aced it everytime. I used to get C's and D's in math exams in O.levels but managed to pull myself up to an A in the finals *
> *i was so happy realizing that i wont have to study it ever again  and then i came across A2 physics *:roll:


And I had an A in maths sendup exam and o2 finals 
But got a "B" later, should have improved it :-(


----------



## zara13

SonnenSays said:


> I really wanna take a gap year. Sounds like heaven.


Its not heaven bro. It takes two months to get bored of watching The Big Bang Theory by the day and play GTA by night.


----------



## annie khan

zara13 said:


> Its not heaven bro. It takes two months to get bored of watching The Big Bang Theory by the day and play GTA by night.


agree with u zara :cool!:

- - - Updated - - -

Thats strange .. Future doctors are fighting for Mathematics :speechless:
Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Oh come on, Physics P4 was soo easy, just loved the nucelear and quantum concepts, it was p1 that screwed me, actually I didn't have much practice and the entire paper was filled with numericals, I ran out of time and had to mark more then 5 mcqs without even looking :O
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> And I had an A in maths sendup exam and o2 finals
> But got a "B" later, should have improved it :-(


*
Physics and i just dont get along well.  i studied day in day out for it ! True p4 turned out to be surprisingly easy. And p5 wasnt that bad either. But the Current & Electricity topics in A2 were nightmares. :/*


----------



## Achow

NarjisShah said:


> *
> Physics and i just dont get along well.  i studied day in day out for it ! True p4 turned out to be surprisingly easy. And p5 wasnt that bad either. But the Current & Electricity topics in A2 were nightmares. :/*


Surprisingly my physics went very well. Still got a C . Dont know how


----------



## NarjisShah

Achow said:


> Surprisingly my physics went very well. Still got a C . Dont know how


*​lol i got a C too !*


----------



## Achow

NarjisShah said:


> *​lol i got a C too !*


The funniest part is , im on my way to become a doctor and got a D in biology. LOL


----------



## SonnenSays

tamoor said:


> Plus you have to beleive in a little order or formula on which life is based.


No you don't. Pretty sure no doctor in Pak would even what the fibonacci sequence is. That or the golden ratio.



zara13 said:


> Its not heaven bro. It takes two months to get bored of watching The Big Bang Theory by the day and play GTA by night.


After BBT you should have moved on to the next and after GTA the next game.


----------



## saske khan

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> hahha no a MASHRAKI doctor should marry


 who are here mashraki doc???   :red:


----------



## Crypt

Anyone with info on akhtar saeed?
Whats are the results and faculty like?

It turned out to be a back up for the majority this year.
Anyone with anything on it?


----------



## saske khan

what is the last date for applying in central park medical college??


----------



## Crypt

saske khan said:


> what is the last date for applying in central park medical college??


12 nov


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> 12 nov


u online all time


----------



## Crypt

saske khan said:


> u online all time


On my phone.
Cant help it 
Net on all the time.


----------



## saske khan

saske khan said:


> u online all time


 dont u have a little bit idea which type of test will be in fmh ??? i want to prepare but start from where and what


----------



## Crypt

saske khan said:


> dont u have a little bit idea which type of test will be in fmh ??? i want to prepare but start from where and what


Itll be mcat sort.

Given that, u know where to start.


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Anyone with info on akhtar saeed?
> Whats are the results and faculty like?
> 
> It turned out to be a back up for the majority this year.
> Anyone with anything on it?


It's in Bahria Town. Asad Jehangir said almost all seats are taken.


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> It's in Bahria Town. Asad Jehangir said almost all seats are taken.


Yea know the bahria part.
Yea must be taken..:/


----------



## zara13

Guys what about Uol? I wasn't considering it because its not affiliated with UHS.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Anyone with info on akhtar saeed?
> Whats are the results and faculty like?
> 
> It turned out to be a back up for the majority this year.
> Anyone with anything on it?


Their Results are good and faculty is quite qualified, as good as Central , probz better than Rashid. They have their own test too.


----------



## zizi

the reason uol is not affilated is that it itself is a uni which is reconized by hec and its med college is reconized by pmdc


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Yea know the bahria part.
> Yea must be taken..:/


Still won't hurt to call. Can post what you hear. It has the 2nd most beautiful campus after Shareef.


----------



## zizi

indeed it is


----------



## Crypt

Campus is ok


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Campus is ok


You serious?


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> You serious?


Serious as anything
But when did buildings matter.

Its what u make of ur time there that shapes ur life.
Not the walls and the looks of them.


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Serious as anything
> But when did buildings matter.
> 
> Its what u make of ur time there that shapes ur life.
> Not the walls and the looks of them.


You comparing it to NUST or something?
Out of all the parameters for judging a medical college, it is the only one I can be certain on. It is something tangible,something I can observe. Nearly everything else is hearsay and opinions. Idk the faculty, If I was in the medical field for years I might know who these people are but I don't. Reputation is subjective. Patient exposure,......ah, if I hung around the hospitals long enough I'd know for certain. Only things you can be certain about is building and how big the campus is.
I like beautiful buildings/structures. Just like to look at them. And going by medical colleges, the ones I have seen, it comes behind shareef.


----------



## saske khan

Me getting mad i forget all vocab :-X  mostly 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> You comparing it to NUST or something?
> Out of all the parameters for judging a medical college, it is the only one I can be certain on. It is something tangible,something I can observe. Nearly everything else is hearsay and opinions. Idk the faculty, If I was in the medical field for years I might know who these people are but I don't. Reputation is subjective. Patient exposure,......ah, if I hung around the hospitals long enough I'd know for certain. Only things you can be certain about is building and how big the campus is.
> I like beautiful buildings/structures. Just like to look at them. And going by medical colleges, the ones I have seen, it comes behind shareef.


Alrite alrite 
Lovely thoughts


----------



## Umer Yamin

Amna shafi said:


> Hey...! my aggregate is 77.5 can someone please tell me about my chances in private medical colleges...


You'll get into most private medical colleges except Sharif and Shalamar, and CMH too if you get around 90% in their test 

- - - Updated - - -



confused-soul said:


> Helllo could any one please let me know what would be included in Fmh's test i have mine o8th for bds


Same question here and mine is on 6th :S

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> Admissions are not closed.No confusion at all.
> Also guys i got called from islamabad medical and dental college.what do you think?Is it good?Or should i risk it?
> I dont think too highly of it but with uhs aggregate of 78 imight be able to get in foundation,fmh,and riphah.I already got in frontier and central park but refused it .


Admissions in CPMC are not closed????

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> I really wanna take a gap year. Sounds like heaven.


Wow we both have the same story, in my case both mother and father are trying to stop me 

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> Dont worry about the eyepoke.I will bring my glasses.


Lol you two

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> I love maths and bio too.The biggest decision i ever made academically was to take bio over math.Why couldn't they just make math compulsory?.Its a whole new language.Language of geniuses.Math should be in place of pak studies(boring).
> Academically i scored above 90 percent in math the fun part were theorems.


You should've done A Levels mate, like Phsysics Chemistry Biology Maths and oh yeah, the big one, further maths too 

- - - Updated - - -



nasir_ said:


> I didn't realize FMH has such a high merit. Seriously, I thought CMH was the only one with a high merit out of all the private schools.


Same here bro, before the MCAT, I didn't even know that private colleges other then CMH require MCAT :|

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Its true,
> I get what ur saying..
> 
> But with me its just been the teachers mostly...
> So i ran from it...
> To the point that theres no going back to it..
> 
> But if someone is good with memory...
> Nearly everything BUT math is in reach,
> That my case and im sure with most others too.


I also dropped maths mostly because of my A Levels teacher, he was really bad because he lacked the ability to control the class..

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> I was joking when i said compulsory.But Math is a subject which i am so much intrested in i just cant see how someone else could not be intrested.Think about it just by few words and number you could find alogrithms to this universe.You could predict things that might happen in universe.It is the language of the universe you live in.You could base all your life on probabillities.
> In bio there is a role of fibonaci series.All biological structure appears to be constructed on that series.How could you not get intrested in that?
> All you need might be a good teacher.


Exactly, a good teacher is all what we need, I mean like before A Levels, I used to hate chemistry, but now it's my favorite, thanks to my teacher.

- - - Updated - - -



Insidious said:


> CPMC admissions are still open brother... I just applied there today. So all those who want to apply there should hurry because I think they are accepting applications till 1st November.


Alright I'll go there today :O

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> My mom.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't make sense for students who want to become doctors to have to study advanced maths. In fact doesn't even make sense for physics to be included. In foreign countries, they don't reuire physics. I'm talking about england cause in USA and Canada you have to study 4 years of college first.
> 
> 
> Dan Brown conspiracy theories.


true, there is not much use of physics in Medicine, I mean like giving questions related to resistance and emf etc in the MCAT, makes no sense to me, same goes for the vocab section in MCAT :/

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> read above comments to understand what i mean.Just think in future you will not specialise in one subject only,you would have to make a push.Also maths will one day matter even in bio until then you can keep my words in your bank.Plus who wants to get limited with one subject for the rest of the life.Live a little.
> Also before relativity and even cosmology became accepted it was known to people nothing more than myth and conspiracies.
> Plus you have to beleive in a little order or formula on which life is based.


Why did you choose BIO over your beloved Maths btw? 

- - - Updated - - -



zara13 said:


> Its not heaven bro. It takes two months to get bored of watching The Big Bang Theory by the day and play GTA by night.


Play FIFA by night man, it won't get boring.. That's what I've been doing since 22nd of September, the MCAT day 

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *
> Physics and i just dont get along well.  i studied day in day out for it ! True p4 turned out to be surprisingly easy. And p5 wasnt that bad either. But the Current & Electricity topics in A2 were nightmares. :/*


and I had a tough time with Circular motion and shm lol

- - - Updated - - -



Achow said:


> Surprisingly my physics went very well. Still got a C . Dont know how


I got a C too and then I did another stupid thing, gave my paper for rechecking, I mean seriously I could've given it again in Oct/Nov :|

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Anyone with info on akhtar saeed?
> Whats are the results and faculty like?
> 
> It turned out to be a back up for the majority this year.
> Anyone with anything on it?


No man, do tell me if you find any info on that.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> 12 nov


WOW you mean I am still not late :O 

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Itll be mcat sort.
> 
> Given that, u know where to start.


aahh not the MCAT pattern again 

- - - Updated - - -



zara13 said:


> Guys what about Uol? I wasn't considering it because its not affiliated with UHS.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Their Results are good and faculty is quite qualified, as good as Central , probz better than Rashid. They have their own test too.


I want to apply to, as after the MCAT, I am really against UHS...
But got no info on that

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> You comparing it to NUST or something?
> Out of all the parameters for judging a medical college, it is the only one I can be certain on. It is something tangible,something I can observe. Nearly everything else is hearsay and opinions. Idk the faculty, If I was in the medical field for years I might know who these people are but I don't. Reputation is subjective. Patient exposure,......ah, if I hung around the hospitals long enough I'd know for certain. Only things you can be certain about is building and how big the campus is.
> I like beautiful buildings/structures. Just like to look at them. And going by medical colleges, the ones I have seen, it comes behind shareef.


I also want to go to a college with a good building and environment.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Serious as anything
> But when did buildings matter.
> 
> Its what u make of ur time there that shapes ur life.
> Not the walls and the looks of them.


Come on crypt, campus does matter, atleast to me.

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> Me getting mad i forget all vocab :-X  mostly
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Don't worry, there are people like me who didn't even memorize a word out of vocab lol


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> and I had a tough time with Circular motion and shm lol


*SHM OhMyGod. i still dont know half the formulae ! What a nightmare. *:wth:


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *SHM OhMyGod. i still dont know half the formulae ! What a nightmare. *:wth:


Hahahaha what were your o levels grades btw?

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Hahahaha what were your o levels grades btw?


And I think we got Cs in Physics due to an easy P4, the threshold shoots if the paper is easy and everyone says the grade in your P4 is your overall grade.


----------



## ajlal rehman

hahaha..........you will surely cry and scream after getting admission in ''AVICENNA ''......its not more than a nightmare......i have spent 6 months there....till august 2013 than they said they have have dispute with PMDC ...than i come home and was so depressed ..with such depression i gave mcat as it is necessary for admission in any private sector .....My aggregate was 83 last time and now 81....i was late in applying....so without knowing i applied in AVICENNA ....because admissions were closed in private sector.......


----------



## Crypt

ajlal rehman said:


> hahaha..........you will surely cry and scream after getting admission in ''AVICENNA ''......its not more than a nightmare......i have spent 6 months there....till august 2013 than they said they have have dispute with PMDC ...than i come home and was so depressed ..with such depression i gave mcat as it is necessary for admission in any private sector .....My aggregate was 83 last time and now 81....i was late in applying....so without knowing i applied in AVICENNA ....because admissions were closed in private sector.......


Applying where now?


----------



## ajlal rehman

those who are seeking for admissions in private sector please don't go to AVICENNA .......Its a torturing cell ...not more than gaonta moabe or abu greeb jail...........they have detention classes ....till 12 o clock night.... no holiday no excursion nothing if you are a poor student .............medicine cannot be studdied in such ha instituion .......please don't go...........you will feel regretfull...........like me......

- - - Updated - - -

fmh , cmh shalamar ,wah cant and rashid latif central park..............these are best collges ...........will all others are just fake............with no teaching hospitals properly working.........just degree is not enough ........proper clinical skills make you good doctors.......just sitting in class rooms taking lectures on dimmy statues you cannot.............so think properly and than choose medical college ............otherwise you will regret at the end......like me


----------



## Umer Yamin

ajlal rehman said:


> those who are seeking for admissions in private sector please don't go to AVICENNA .......Its a torturing cell ...not more than gaonta moabe or abu greeb jail...........they have detention classes ....till 12 o clock night.... no holiday no excursion nothing if you are a poor student .............medicine cannot be studdied in such ha instituion .......please don't go...........you will feel regretfull...........like me......
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> fmh , cmh shalamar ,wah cant and rashid latif central park..............these are best collges ...........will all others are just fake............with no teaching hospitals properly working.........just degree is not enough ........proper clinical skills make you good doctors.......just sitting in class rooms taking lectures on dimmy statues you cannot.............so think properly and than choose medical college ............otherwise you will regret at the end......like me


What the.... :O
Torture cell much?


----------



## MedCat

Please someone tell me about Akhtar Saeed aptitude test ? Is it general knowledge based or else ?

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

ajlal rehman said:


> those who are seeking for admissions in private sector please don't go to AVICENNA .......Its a torturing cell ...not more than gaonta moabe or abu greeb jail...........they have detention classes ....till 12 o clock night.... no holiday no excursion nothing if you are a poor student .............medicine cannot be studdied in such ha instituion .......please don't go...........you will feel regretfull...........like me......
> 
> -


This doesn't scare. Just wanna go a college to study. Not go to trips. The no patients thing is a huge drawback though. But I saw patients in their hospital though. Also have Aadil Hospital.

Umer Yamin don't know how to follow up your mega post.


----------



## saske khan

NarjisShah said:


> *SHM OhMyGod. i still dont know half the formulae ! What a nightmare. *:wth:


Yeah thats why u are moving in circuls right now my brain also spining ;-) :-D :-D O


Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## zara13

SonnenSays said:


> You comparing it to NUST or something?
> Out of all the parameters for judging a medical college, it is the only one I can be certain on. It is something tangible,something I can observe. Nearly everything else is hearsay and opinions. Idk the faculty, If I was in the medical field for years I might know who these people are but I don't. Reputation is subjective. Patient exposure,......ah, if I hung around the hospitals long enough I'd know for certain. Only things you can be certain about is building and how big the campus is.
> I like beautiful buildings/structures. Just like to look at them. And going by medical colleges, the ones I have seen, it comes behind shareef.


\


Really I'm curious to look at Akhtar Saeed's building now! I've only visited Shalimar, Central, Lmdc and fmh. So just out of curiosity, SonnenSays rank all these private med schools building-wise, will you?


----------



## SonnenSays

zara13 said:


> \
> 
> 
> Really I'm curious to look at Akhtar Saeed's building now! I've only visited Shalimar, Central, Lmdc and fmh. So just out of curiosity, SonnenSays rank all these private med schools building-wise, will you?


I did before. I haven't seen all campuses though.

building wise:
1.Shareef (when u visit it doesn't even feel like your in Pakistan any more. Same feeling I got when I visited NUST)
2.Akhter Saeed
3.Rashid Latif
4.CPMC
5.CMH
6.Shalamar
7.LMDC
8.FMH(very tiny)
9.Avicenna(itty bitty)
10.Continental(worst location ever)


----------



## Umer Yamin

KRRISH said:


> what is the tip brother? its just for Avicenna or other too?


Hahahaha I come to the site after like one or two days and see soo many posts, I just try to reply to most of them and it always becomes a mega post 



SonnenSays said:


> This doesn't scare. Just wanna go a college to study. Not go to trips. The no patients thing is a huge drawback though. But I saw patients in their hospital though. Also have Aadil Hospital.
> 
> Umer Yamin don't know how to follow up your mega post.


----------



## AbraDabra

I have seen Avicenna up close. The dean is illiterate and rules with an iron fist. He is abusive to his students. The hospital is sub-standard. The faculty is incomplete. Most likely, it'll get into deeper trouble with PMDC and get shut down eventually. I feel sorry for its students, all of them.


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> I have seen Avicenna up close. The dean is illiterate and rules with an iron fist. He is abusive to his students. The hospital is sub-standard. The faculty is incomplete. Most likely, it'll get into deeper trouble with PMDC and get shut down eventually. I feel sorry for its students, all of them.



That's just the dean being friendly with the students.
And lol, when I went there, something was shouting and swearing at someone he was on the phone with. Avicenna is definitely a creepy place. I waited for 15 mins in their lobby and felt a certain kind of discomfort and uneasiness. They have Aadil hospital as well. And one of their students got a position in one of the profs I think.
Still would wanna go there.


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Hahahaha what were your o levels grades btw?
> 
> And I think we got Cs in Physics due to an easy P4, the threshold shoots if the paper is easy and everyone says the grade in your P4 is your overall grade.


*I had 1 A* 6 As and 1B in O.levels ! 

Truth be told, i was pretty content with my C in physics  i thought i could do better but i was just glad it wasnt anything worse. *:happy:



saske khan said:


> Yeah thats why u are moving in circuls right now my brain also spining ;-) :-D :-D O
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


*always did hate SHM *:wth:


----------



## Eman

O levels was easy, its A levels that was a nightmare esp Physics!


----------



## Crypt

Akhtar saeed is in bahria town...(drool) !
The best place anyone would wanna be...


----------



## zara13

no im feeling bad I didnt apply in akhtar! They aren't taking forms now are they? Still gonna call tomorrow and ask


----------



## canon47

zara13 said:


> no im feeling bad I didnt apply in akhtar! They aren't taking forms now are they? Still gonna call tomorrow and ask


i bought the form and prospectus yesterday. hurry, get them before the date passes.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> I did before. I haven't seen all campuses though.
> 
> building wise:
> 1.Shareef (when u visit it doesn't even feel like your in Pakistan any more. Same feeling I got when I visited NUST)
> 2.Akhter Saeed
> 3.Rashid Latif
> 4.CPMC
> 5.CMH
> 6.Shalamar
> 7.LMDC
> 8.FMH(very tiny)
> 9.Avicenna(itty bitty)
> 10.Continental(worst location ever)


Continental is in Township, that is inside Lahore for the least.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Akhtar saeed is in bahria town...(drool) !
> The best place anyone would wanna be...


Actually Bahria Town too is outside Lahore, location wise, I think FMH is the best one.

- - - Updated - - -



Eman said:


> O levels was easy, its A levels that was a nightmare esp Physics!


For me, A2 Bio was a nightmare, mostly due to the teacher and I missed some classes, I still don't know anything from Respiration and Photosynthesis, IDK how did I get an A 

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *I had 1 A* 6 As and 1B in O.levels !
> 
> Truth be told, i was pretty content with my C in physics  i thought i could do better but i was just glad it wasnt anything worse. *:happy:
> 
> 
> *always did hate SHM *:wth:


Hahaha me too, if I take a gap year, I'd love to give Physics again along with Maths


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Hahaha me too, if I take a gap year, I'd love to give Physics again along with Maths


*IF, God forbid, i take a gap year, the only thing i'd re-take would be MCAT *
*Had more than enough of A.levels already !*


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *IF, God forbid, i take a gap year, the only thing i'd re-take would be MCAT *
> *Had more than enough of A.levels already !*


Don't tell me you would just study the MCAT the entire time, I would like to give further maths too xD


----------



## zara13

canon47 said:


> i bought the form and prospectus yesterday. hurry, get them before the date passes.


I shall, but I just called them and they say the last date for Akhtar Saeed is 10 NOV


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Don't tell me you would just study the MCAT the entire time, I would like to give further maths too xD


*i would only study for MCAT for a month or two and then chill for the rest of the year 
Further Math? WHYYYYY 
*


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Akhtar saeed is in bahria town...(drool) !
> The best place anyone would wanna be...


Defence and Cantt>Bahria Town imho since you know both of them are in Lahore.



Umer Yamin said:


> Continental is in Township, that is inside Lahore for the least.
> Actually Bahria Town too is outside Lahore, location wise, I think FMH is the best one.


Continental has a ganda nala to one side and a kachhi abadi on the other. And let's not forget the ever present rancid smell in the air.
Location wise, CMH has everyone beat. Shalamar is near CMH, but is in a much more crowded and congested area. On the plus sude, the food nearby is good.


NarjisShah said:


> *IF, God forbid, i take a gap year, the only thing i'd re-take would be MCAT *
> *Had more than enough of A.levels already !*


If I took a gap year, I would also mostly study mcat. But give phy and math again just for kicks.


NarjisShah said:


> *i would only study for MCAT for a month or two and then chill for the rest of the year
> Further Math? WHYYYYY
> *


That's bad. So bad I wanna do it as well.


Also, don't know why, but ever since i started reading this forum I have hated these smilies.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Defence and Cantt>Bahria Town imho since you know both of them are in Lahore.
> 
> 
> 
> Continental has a ganda nala to one side and a kachhi abadi on the other. And let's not forget the ever present rancid smell in the air.
> Location wise, CMH has everyone beat. Shalamar is near CMH, but is in a much more crowded and congested area. On the plus sude, the food nearby is good.
> 
> 
> If I took a gap year, I would also mostly study mcat. But give phy and math again just for kicks.
> 
> 
> That's bad. So bad I wanna do it as well.
> 
> 
> Also, don't know why, but ever since i started reading this forum I have hated these smilies.


Cinistar is near Continental soo 

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *i would only study for MCAT for a month or two and then chill for the rest of the year
> Further Math? WHYYYYY
> *


Because it's the coolest subject I've heard of in A Level 

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *i would only study for MCAT for a month or two and then chill for the rest of the year
> Further Math? WHYYYYY
> *


Chill for the rest of the year  I heard jo gap year lete hain unko ghar walay tanay de de ke maar dete hain


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Cinistar is near Continental soo
> Because it's the coolest subject I've heard of in A Level
> Chill for the rest of the year  I heard jo gap year lete hain unko ghar walay tanay de de ke maar dete hain


Who ever said cinestar was any good?
No one, and I mean no on ever gets an a* in Further maths. 6 people gave it from my school this year and no one got an a*. Last year a student had 3a*s and a c. C was in further maths.

The tanas won't be just coming from just your ghar walay, rather the entire extended family will be on your case.


----------



## saske khan

Good night frnds

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Who ever said cinestar was any good?
> No one, and I mean no on ever gets an a* in Further maths. 6 people gave it from my school this year and no one got an a*. Last year a student had 3a*s and a c. C was in further maths.
> 
> The tanas won't be just coming from just your ghar walay, rather the entire extended family will be on your case.


Well to be honest with you I have not been to any other cinemas in Lahore, only Cinestar, ps from my school there were alot of A* in further, actually some even expecting distinctions in further, last year too our senior had a world distinction in further, you can imagine what a school it is 

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Who ever said cinestar was any good?
> No one, and I mean no on ever gets an a* in Further maths. 6 people gave it from my school this year and no one got an a*. Last year a student had 3a*s and a c. C was in further maths.
> 
> The tanas won't be just coming from just your ghar walay, rather the entire extended family will be on your case.


And further is soo cool that even Ali Moeen Nawazish had a C in it 
And Ikr tanas from everywhere but I don't care 
And we're discussing Further on a medical forum? Hahaha


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Well to be honest with you I have not been to any other cinemas in Lahore, only Cinestar, ps from my school there were alot of A* in further, actually some even expecting distinctions in further, last year too our senior had a world distinction in further, you can imagine what a school it is
> And further is soo cool that even Ali Moeen Nawazish had a C in it
> And Ikr tanas from everywhere but I don't care
> And we're discussing Further on a medical forum? Hahaha


Which school is it?
I thought he had a c in chem.
I know right, discussing further maths here. We are like renegade rebels or something


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> If I took a gap year, I would also mostly study mcat. But give phy and math again just for kicks.
> 
> 
> That's bad. So bad I wanna do it as well.
> 
> 
> Also, don't know why, but ever since i started reading this forum I have hated these smilies.


*hahaha physics and math? Dude noooo. I'd rather spend that time planning an ingenious method to assassinate my physics teacher !
**p.s- you're right. some of these smileys are rather...annoying.*


Umer Yamin said:


> Because it's the coolest subject I've heard of in A Level
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Chill for the rest of the year  I heard jo gap year lete hain unko ghar walay tanay de de ke maar dete hain


*you've HEARD its the coolest subject. Had you been studying it, you'd be sitting with a blade in your hand right now 
man, gap year is probably the worst thing that could happen to you. Its like, the whole world and EVERYONE you know is moving forward while you're sitting swatting flies. Parents choro, friends and relatives arent any better.  EVERYONE looks down on you, including yourself. *:wth:


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *you've HEARD its the coolest subject. Had you been studying it, you'd be sitting with a blade in your hand right now
> man, gap year is probably the worst thing that could happen to you. Its like, the whole world and EVERYONE you know is moving forward while you're sitting swatting flies. Parents choro, friends and relatives arent any better.  EVERYONE looks down on you, including yourself. *:wth:


I can deal with it easily.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Which school is it?
> I thought he had a c in chem.
> I know right, discussing further maths here. We are like renegade rebels or something


B in Chemistry and C in Further, and it is LGS JT, and ikr 

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *hahaha physics and math? Dude noooo. I'd rather spend that time planning an ingenious method to assassinate my physics teacher !
> **p.s- you're right. some of these smileys are rather...annoying.*
> 
> *you've HEARD its the coolest subject. Had you been studying it, you'd be sitting with a blade in your hand right now
> man, gap year is probably the worst thing that could happen to you. Its like, the whole world and EVERYONE you know is moving forward while you're sitting swatting flies. Parents choro, friends and relatives arent any better.  EVERYONE looks down on you, including yourself. *:wth:


So many of my friends took it, they say it's cool, and no I would love to take a gap year 

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> I can deal with it easily.


Me too


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> I can deal with it easily.





Umer Yamin said:


> So many of my friends took it, they say it's cool, and no I would love to take a gap year


*
i dont know WHAT you guys believe it to be but it really isnt all rainbows and cupcakes. *


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *
> i dont know WHAT you guys believe it to be but it really isnt all rainbows and cupcakes. *



Well yeah. rainbows rarely form anymore and cupcakes are damn expensive.


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> Well yeah. rainbows rarely form anymore and cupcakes are damn expensive.


*​loving the optimism.*


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> B in Chemistry and C in Further, and it is LGS JT, and ikr
> So many of my friends took it, they say it's cool, and no I would love to take a gap year



When I tell people he had 21 as and like no world distinctions they get angry at me because in their minds he has 23 distinctions.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> When I tell people he had 21 as and like no world distinctions they get angry at me because in their minds he has 23 distinctions.


Hahaha yeah he has 21 As, a B and a C.

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *
> i dont know WHAT you guys believe it to be but it really isnt all rainbows and cupcakes. *


Who wouldn't want to chill for an entire year before entering into a difficult phase of life


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Who wouldn't want to chill for an entire year before entering into a difficult phase of life


*I get that the chilling part is somewhat appealing, but the family walon k taanay?  Not the sort of person who can tolerate stuff like that :/*


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *I get that the chilling part is somewhat appealing, but the family walon k taanay?  Not the sort of person who can tolerate stuff like that :/*


Well try to have answers to all the tanas, tanas of people other then parents don't really matter, aik kaan se suno doosre se nikaalo, well when my parents talk about my low score in the MCAT, I tell them tou kya hua aik entry test meh marks kam aa gae, A Level meh tou scholarship pe parrha hun na, and wese bhi MCAT was ratta and Fsc jo ke mere se nai hota"

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *I get that the chilling part is somewhat appealing, but the family walon k taanay?  Not the sort of person who can tolerate stuff like that :/*


Well try to have answers to all the tanas, tanas of people other then parents don't really matter, aik kaan se suno doosre se nikaalo, well when my parents talk about my low score in the MCAT, I tell them tou kya hua aik entry test meh marks kam aa gae, A Level meh tou scholarship pe parrha hun na, and wese bhi MCAT was ratta and Fsc jo ke mere se nai hota"

- - - Updated - - -

Going to apply to CMH, Sharif and Shalamar in BDS
University of Lahore, CPMC and maybe Riphah too, hope to get in any of these.

- - - Updated - - -

I found something related to Riphah on this forum, it is actually a post so let me paste iti give u the sincerest advice ever offered as a fellow human being. DO NOT go to IIMC rawalpindi. this institute is corrupt to the core with wrinkly old peverted ex army staff as your professors who suffer from an inferiority complex. if u do not posses a father or an uncle who is in the military as a high ranking officer, then they will make your stay a living hell. the teaching is next to nothing, the professors tell u not to read bd chaurasia, but the entire exm comes from it. anatomy is about 75 percent of the course. physiology is taught well by the only genuine professor in the whole faculty, brig. hameed. biochem teaching is non existant with each professor reading extracts from harpers and mushtaq for 2 hrs 2 times a week! 

In this institute i could not talk to my fellow female collegues, as i would run the risk of being failed at vivas etc. but army staff kids used to openly go to chinese *****houses in islamabad and they got rewarded with ranking positions!!! 
THIS INSTITUTE IS TOTALLY BOGUS, A CORRUPT MONEY MAKING MACHINE. IF U WANT TO SAVE UR MONEY AND MORE IMPORTANTLY YOUR TIME KEEP WELL AWAY!!! THERE ARE PLENTY OF OTHER NON CORRUPT GOOD MED UNIS IN THIS PINDI ISLAMABAD AREA, LIKE SHIFA, RMC AND WAH. STAY AWAY FROM IIMC :-/ Narjis, Crypt, anyone?


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> Well try to have answers to all the tanas, tanas of people other then parents don't really matter, aik kaan se suno doosre se nikaalo, well when my parents talk about my low score in the MCAT, I tell them tou kya hua aik entry test meh marks kam aa gae, A Level meh tou scholarship pe parrha hun na, and wese bhi MCAT was ratta and Fsc jo ke mere se nai hota"
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well try to have answers to all the tanas, tanas of people other then parents don't really matter, aik kaan se suno doosre se nikaalo, well when my parents talk about my low score in the MCAT, I tell them tou kya hua aik entry test meh marks kam aa gae, A Level meh tou scholarship pe parrha hun na, and wese bhi MCAT was ratta and Fsc jo ke mere se nai hota"
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Going to apply to CMH, Sharif and Shalamar in BDS
> University of Lahore, CPMC and maybe Riphah too, hope to get in any of these.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I found something related to Riphah on this forum, it is actually a post so let me paste iti give u the sincerest advice ever offered as a fellow human being. DO NOT go to IIMC rawalpindi. this institute is corrupt to the core with wrinkly old peverted ex army staff as your professors who suffer from an inferiority complex. if u do not posses a father or an uncle who is in the military as a high ranking officer, then they will make your stay a living hell. the teaching is next to nothing, the professors tell u not to read bd chaurasia, but the entire exm comes from it. anatomy is about 75 percent of the course. physiology is taught well by the only genuine professor in the whole faculty, brig. hameed. biochem teaching is non existant with each professor reading extracts from harpers and mushtaq for 2 hrs 2 times a week!
> 
> In this institute i could not talk to my fellow female collegues, as i would run the risk of being failed at vivas etc. but army staff kids used to openly go to chinese *****houses in islamabad and they got rewarded with ranking positions!!!
> THIS INSTITUTE IS TOTALLY BOGUS, A CORRUPT MONEY MAKING MACHINE. IF U WANT TO SAVE UR MONEY AND MORE IMPORTANTLY YOUR TIME KEEP WELL AWAY!!! THERE ARE PLENTY OF OTHER NON CORRUPT GOOD MED UNIS IN THIS PINDI ISLAMABAD AREA, LIKE SHIFA, RMC AND WAH. STAY AWAY FROM IIMC :-/ Narjis, Crypt, anyone?


You honestly believe that?IIMC is under riphah before that it was under hamdard university.It has no relation whatever to the millitary.Also getting recognized by pmdc requires a passing of certain criteria which is done after a college is made to provide proper education to children.THE THING ABOUT MILLITARY IS PRETTY COMMOn.I heard that on Cmh and army medical college but we could be easily fooled into believing that since both cmh and army medical college have their names after millitary.Plus not to forget riphah offers scholarship too and it has inly begun in case of medical and its hec ranking has been rising consistently so much that it is the top most ranking private university in general or i think medium sized category.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> You honestly believe that?IIMC is under riphah before that it was under hamdard university.It has no relation whatever to the millitary.Also getting recognized by pmdc requires a passing of certain criteria which is done after a college is made to provide proper education to children.THE THING ABOUT MILLITARY IS PRETTY COMMOn.I heard that on Cmh and army medical college but we could be easily fooled into believing that since both cmh and army medical college have their names after millitary.Plus not to forget riphah offers scholarship too and it has inly begun in case of medical and its hec ranking has been rising consistently so much that it is the top most ranking private university in general or i think medium sized category.


Oh yeah the post was pretty old.


----------



## Crypt

Anyone heard from amdc?:/


----------



## canon47

Crypt said:


> Anyone heard from amdc?:/


akhtar saeed ? about what ?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Anyone heard from amdc?:/


12th November, 2:30 pm, their test, it was in the newspaper advert.


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> 12th November, 2:30 pm, their test, it was in the newspaper advert.


U applied?
Got the card?
I didnt.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> U applied?
> Got the card?
> I didnt.


I got the card when I submitted my form to Farooq Hospital, right there.


----------



## canon47

Umer Yamin said:


> I got the card when I submitted my form to Farooq Hospital, right there.


its a disturbing wait for people who are not there in lahore :/ on monday i am submiting my form . who knows when the card will reach :/


----------



## adeel12

What is the last date for akhtar saeed?


----------



## Crypt

adeel12 said:


> What is the last date for akhtar saeed?


Most probably u have just a few days to apply.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> I found something related to Riphah on this forum, it is actually a post so let me paste iti give u the sincerest advice ever offered as a fellow human being. DO NOT go to IIMC rawalpindi. this institute is corrupt to the core with wrinkly old peverted ex army staff as your professors who suffer from an inferiority complex. if u do not posses a father or an uncle who is in the military as a high ranking officer, then they will make your stay a living hell. the teaching is next to nothing, the professors tell u not to read bd chaurasia, but the entire exm comes from it. anatomy is about 75 percent of the course. physiology is taught well by the only genuine professor in the whole faculty, brig. hameed. biochem teaching is non existant with each professor reading extracts from harpers and mushtaq for 2 hrs 2 times a week!
> 
> In this institute i could not talk to my fellow female collegues, as i would run the risk of being failed at vivas etc. but army staff kids used to openly go to chinese *****houses in islamabad and they got rewarded with ranking positions!!!
> THIS INSTITUTE IS TOTALLY BOGUS, A CORRUPT MONEY MAKING MACHINE. IF U WANT TO SAVE UR MONEY AND MORE IMPORTANTLY YOUR TIME KEEP WELL AWAY!!! THERE ARE PLENTY OF OTHER NON CORRUPT GOOD MED UNIS IN THIS PINDI ISLAMABAD AREA, LIKE SHIFA, RMC AND WAH. STAY AWAY FROM IIMC :-/ Narjis, Crypt, anyone?


This wasn't written by rockstar, was it?


----------



## madysj

Crypt said:


> Most probably u have just a few days to apply.


their test is on 12 it's on newspaper,so apply before that!

- - - Updated - - -

if i have to choose between akhtar saeed and LMDC,what choice should i make?


----------



## adeel12

madysj said:


> their test is on 12 it's on newspaper,so apply before that!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> if i have to choose between akhtar saeed and LMDC,what choice should i make?


LMDC is better what I think.


----------



## Lahore

My aggregate is also 70 i am planing to give federal entry test . Can you tell me which college will take me for bds with this aggregate ?


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> This wasn't written by rockstar, was it?


Yes I think it was by him 

- - - Updated - - -



Lahore said:


> My aggregate is also 70 i am planing to give federal entry test . Can you tell me which college will take me for bds with this aggregate ?


You should apply to all private dental colleges in Lahore


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Yes I think it was by him


He a bad guy..?


----------



## Umer Yamin

MBBS Merit for Sharif Medical and Dental college was 77.76% last year, for BDS it was 61%
And finally, I'm booked for BDS.


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> MBBS Merit for Sharif Medical and Dental college was 77.76% last year, for BDS it was 61%
> And finally, I'm booked for BDS.


U got some call?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Priorities for BDS are:
1. CMH
2. FMH
3. LMDC
4. Sharif Medical and Dental College

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> U got some call?


No I filled their form and asked the guy on reception.


----------



## canon47

anyone got call from cpmc ??


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> anyone got call from cpmc ??


Alot of ppl did canon...
Interviews are done for a lot of ppl too..
Nearly closing...


----------



## canon47

yeah :/ mine on 6th and i have an interview for isra that day :/


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> yeah :/ mine on 6th and i have an interview for isra that day :/


U should go for cpmc..


----------



## canon47

i asked the guy to change the date. he said tht contact me on monday. lets c. what was the last merit of cpmc?


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> i asked the guy to change the date. he said tht contact me on monday. lets c. what was the last merit of cpmc?


Ive known ppl with 65 who got in last year.


----------



## canon47

Crypt said:


> Ive know ppl with 65 who got in last year.


well isra is my backup. dont want to risk it  and still wanna go for cpmc. hopefully they will change the date.


----------



## tamoor

canon47 said:


> well isra is my backup. dont want to risk it  and still wanna go for cpmc. hopefully they will change the date.


Forget isra if you get in better.they will definately change the date if your aggregate is good.


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> well isra is my backup. dont want to risk it  and still wanna go for cpmc. hopefully they will change the date.


U shouldnt give it second thoughts if u get into cpmc.
Which u will.
With ur aggregate.


----------



## canon47

if they dont change the date then definetly i will have to opt for cpmc then.
thanks crypt tamoor for the advice


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> if they dont change the date then definetly i will have to opt for cpmc then.


Good thinking.


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Well try to have answers to all the tanas, tanas of people other then parents don't really matter, aik kaan se suno doosre se nikaalo, well when my parents talk about my low score in the MCAT, I tell them tou kya hua aik entry test meh marks kam aa gae, A Level meh tou scholarship pe parrha hun na, and wese bhi MCAT was ratta and Fsc jo ke mere se nai hota"
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I found something related to Riphah on this forum, it is actually a post so let me paste iti give u the sincerest advice ever offered as a fellow human being. DO NOT go to IIMC rawalpindi. this institute is corrupt to the core with wrinkly old peverted ex army staff as your professors who suffer from an inferiority complex. if u do not posses a father or an uncle who is in the military as a high ranking officer, then they will make your stay a living hell. the teaching is next to nothing, the professors tell u not to read bd chaurasia, but the entire exm comes from it. anatomy is about 75 percent of the course. physiology is taught well by the only genuine professor in the whole faculty, brig. hameed. biochem teaching is non existant with each professor reading extracts from harpers and mushtaq for 2 hrs 2 times a week!
> 
> In this institute i could not talk to my fellow female collegues, as i would run the risk of being failed at vivas etc. but army staff kids used to openly go to chinese *****houses in islamabad and they got rewarded with ranking positions!!!
> THIS INSTITUTE IS TOTALLY BOGUS, A CORRUPT MONEY MAKING MACHINE. IF U WANT TO SAVE UR MONEY AND MORE IMPORTANTLY YOUR TIME KEEP WELL AWAY!!! THERE ARE PLENTY OF OTHER NON CORRUPT GOOD MED UNIS IN THIS PINDI ISLAMABAD AREA, LIKE SHIFA, RMC AND WAH. STAY AWAY FROM IIMC :-/ Narjis, Crypt, anyone?


*i had a 75% scholarship in my first year of A.levels too ! High-five ! 
thankfully it wont come to bearing the taana's anymore because i just got my admission confirmation from IMDC today, so yayy me  and the very best of luck to the rest of you. I hope you all get in somewhere awesome and we turn out to be the awesomest doctors and surgeons evaaaaaaaaaaa ! *:smug:*

The riphah post i can not comment on :/ I've heard something similar from a few people in terms of their strictness regarding male-female interactions. But i've never heard anyone complain about the academic standards. Everyone who isnt okay with the "too islamic" deal settles for the good academics. So yeahh 
*


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Yes I think it was by him


Rockstar was/is a proven troll who was exposed here by computer kid. Excellent work on behalf of computer kid,


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *i had a 75% scholarship in my first year of A.levels too ! High-five !
> thankfully it wont come to bearing the taana's anymore because i just got my admission confirmation from IMDC today, so yayy me  and the very best of luck to the rest of you. I hope you all get in somewhere awesome and we turn out to be the awesomest doctors and surgeons evaaaaaaaaaaa ! *:smug:*
> 
> The riphah post i can not comment on :/ I've heard something similar from a few people in terms of their strictness regarding male-female interactions. But i've never heard anyone complain about the academic standards. Everyone who isnt okay with the "too islamic" deal settles for the good academics. So yeahh
> *


Mine was reduced to 50% too after my U in maths 
Doctors, Surgeons and Dentists too, I am going for BDS :O
And not applying to Riphah, booked for BDS


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Mine was reduced to 50% too after my U in maths
> Doctors, Surgeons and Dentists too, I am going for BDS :O
> And not applying to Riphah, booked for BDS


What happened with the gc plan?


----------



## Hyperstar

Anyone applying for BDS in riphah?
And one more thing, how much donation does LMDC normally take? (for BDS)


----------



## Achow

Hyperstar said:


> Anyone applying for BDS in riphah?
> And one more thing, how much donation does LMDC normally take? (for BDS)


I went to lmdc, they've become clever so they dont refer it to as donations rather they say you just pay the fee of a foreign seat in the first year and go back to local fee from the year onwards, foreign seat fee is around 20 lacs this year.


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Mine was reduced to 50% too after my U in maths
> Doctors, Surgeons and Dentists too, I am going for BDS :O
> And not applying to Riphah, booked for BDS


*thank God i didnt keep math *::
*Yes yes, dentists too  I hate how you guys will be earning **** loads and get done with studying before we do -_-
where are you going for BDS btw?
*


----------



## canon47

Achow said:


> I went to lmdc, they've become clever so they dont refer it to as donations rather they say you just pay the fee of a foreign seat in the first year and go back to local fee from the year onwards, foreign seat fee is around 20 lacs this year.


 this is the same thing that riphah says . but they are a lot less expensive than the Lmdc .


----------



## Achow

canon47 said:


> this is the same thing that riphah says . but they are a lot less expensive then the Lmdc .


And the blackmailing part is that if you do agree to this scheme they give you admission right there and then, and if you apply on merit, they make you wait for the interview, list and what not


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> What happened with the gc plan?


I so wanted to do that but someone told my father Bsc ka koi faida nahi :-/


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> I so wanted to do that but someone told my father Bsc ka koi faida nahi :-/


What if u get into rlmc??


----------



## Umer Yamin

Hyperstar said:


> Anyone applying for BDS in riphah?
> And one more thing, how much donation does LMDC normally take? (for BDS)


What is your aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -



Achow said:


> I went to lmdc, they've become clever so they dont refer it to as donations rather they say you just pay the fee of a foreign seat in the first year and go back to local fee from the year onwards, foreign seat fee is around 20 lacs this year.


Lol yeah quite clever

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *thank God i didnt keep math *::
> *Yes yes, dentists too  I hate how you guys will be earning **** loads and get done with studying before we do -_-
> where are you going for BDS btw?
> *


Applied to CMH, FMH, LMDC and Sharif
And yeah four years 
And InshALLAH on that earning loads 
But a friend told me the first year of BDS is tougher then MBBS


----------



## hifz22

80.9% UHS score, 85.9% FSc, 85% Matric, what are my chances for CMH?


----------



## Crypt

hifz22 said:


> 80.9% UHS score, 85.9% FSc, 85% Matric, what are my chances for CMH?


Theyre as bright as the sun..
Just nail the test.


----------



## Umer Yamin

hifz22 said:


> 80.9% UHS score, 85.9% FSc, 85% Matric, what are my chances for CMH?


Yeah sure shot in CMH

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> What if u get into rlmc??


Ummm I don't think that I will get in RLMC


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> I so wanted to do that but someone told my father Bsc ka koi faida nahi :-/


I still wanna do B.Sc.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> I still wanna do B.Sc.


UCP, Fast and some more, their admissions open in January I guess.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> UCP, Fast and some more, their admissions open in January I guess.


Punjab Uni still had admissions open in computer graphics or something. But I really wanted to do B.sc in physics or chemistry and then try to do css. Physics because I would have taken that subject as an elective in css. Chemistry because I wanna be like walter white.


----------



## saske khan

NarjisShah said:


> *I had 1 A* 6 As and 1B in O.levels !
> 
> Truth be told, i was pretty content with my C in physics  i thought i could do better but i was just glad it wasnt anything worse. *:happy:
> 
> 
> *always did hate SHM *:wth:


i hate waves and light


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Applied to CMH, FMH, LMDC and Sharif
> And yeah four years
> And InshALLAH on that earning loads
> But a friend told me the first year of BDS is tougher then MBBS


*Best of luck ! What's your priority though?
lol, inshaALLAH inshaALLAH, may we all be swimming in money by the time we're 30+. Ameen ameen 
I dont know about it being tougher but its definitely grosser. *



saske khan said:


> i hate waves and light


*I had a really tough time with waves in A.levels but managed to get the general idea once i studied it properly. We didnt have Light in A.levels. So you can imagine how excited i was to see it as a part of the entry test syllabi *


----------



## Innocent Heart

Last date for the submission of forms in Akhtar Saeed is 10th Nov.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Punjab Uni still had admissions open in computer graphics or something. But I really wanted to do B.sc in physics or chemistry and then try to do css. Physics because I would have taken that subject as an elective in css. Chemistry because I wanna be like walter white.


Bsc in Chemistry, then a try in CSS or Masters and then Phd from a top university in US or UK. Aah I would still like that 

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> i hate waves and light


The only thing I liked in Physics was nuclear and relativity theory, I didn't even prepare the applications part for my paper, and I always hated torque.


----------



## SonnenSays

Also people here that are talking about swimming in money, doctors/dentists don't earn that much. The only ways to get that rich without being that rich already in pakistan are: luck out with a good job in mnc, become a really good businessman/industrialist or become a bureaucrat. Out all of these, the best is becoming a bureaucrat cause that way you get a lot of power as well and end up making a lot of good connections.
Even only those engineers end up getting rich who get contracts from the government for building road/bridge/power plant and there's always a bureaucrat there to take his cut.
I don't see a doctor/dentist being that rich unless he opens his own hospital or medical college or starts his own practice.


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *Best of luck ! What's your priority though?
> lol, inshaALLAH inshaALLAH, may we all be swimming in money by the time we're 30+. Ameen ameen
> I dont know about it being tougher but its definitely grosser. *
> 
> 
> *I had a really tough time with waves in A.levels but managed to get the general idea once i studied it properly. We didnt have Light in A.levels. So you can imagine how excited i was to see it as a part of the entry test syllabi *


Priority is CMH ofcourse, all the others are second 
Ameen ameen and I really hope it is easier then MBBS 

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Also people here that are talking about swimming in money, doctors/dentists don't earn that much. The only ways to get that rich without being that rich already in pakistan are: luck out with a good job in mnc, become a really good businessman/industrialist or become a bureaucrat. Out all of these, the best is becoming a bureaucrat cause that way you get a lot of power as well and end up making a lot of good connections.
> Even only those engineers end up getting rich who get contracts from the government for building road/bridge/power plant and there's always a bureaucrat there to take his cut.
> I don't see a doctor/dentist being that rich unless he opens his own hospital or medical college or starts his own practice.


By saying swimming in money, she didn't literally mean swimming in money, it just means that all of us earn good amount of money which is more then enough to counter our and our families' expenses.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> By saying swimming in money, she didn't literally mean swimming in money, it just means that all of us earn good amount of money which is more then enough to counter our and our families' expenses.


I know it was figurative and I'm saying even figuratively you won't be earning that much money just by being a doctor.


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> I know it was figurative and I'm saying even figuratively you won't be earning that much money just by being a doctor.


*thats where you're wrong buddy. Dentists earn a lot more AND way earlier than mbbs doctors do. You spend about 2 more years after your 4 year BDS and you can open up your own practice. Ever got a tooth replaced? A cavity filling? You know how much that costs? More than most middle class people earn in a month. Obviously nobody will be earning anything just by being a doctor. Thats like saying you can be the best thing alive, just by existing. Hard work pays off harder. And dentists dont have to work as hard as the average brain or cardiac surgeon. That was the point i was trying to make.*


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *thats where you're wrong buddy. Dentists earn a lot more AND way earlier than mbbs doctors do. You spend about 2 more years after your 4 year BDS and you can open up your own practice. Ever got a tooth replaced? A cavity filling? You know how much that costs? More than most middle class people earn in a month. Obviously nobody will be earning anything just by being a doctor. Thats like saying you can be the best thing alive, just by existing. Hard work pays off harder. And dentists dont have to work as hard as the average brain or cardiac surgeon. That was the point i was trying to make.*



Dentists don't earn that much. No one I know goes to or ever went to a dentist.


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> Dentists don't earn that much. No one I know goes to or ever went to a dentist.


*get to know someone who does and you'll find out. *


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

if someone is not interested in BDS then we should prove him/ her by our action... every field has its scope if you workk hard otherwise nothing is good ... some people earn more than doctors ... so to b a doctor is not just EARNING ....( if earning is a problm then save your 60 lacs of private.....) rather its an honorable field (whether its mbbs, bds or d pharm, DVM or DPT ) all have something common and that is the word 'doctor'... so respect all fields... its upto us what we do with that field ... even simple bsc is also very good for earning ..... but we people run only after one thing and that is MBBS DOCTOR.


----------



## SonnenSays

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> ... so to b a doctor is not just EARNING ....( if earning is a problm then save your 60 lacs of private.....) rather its an honorable field (whether its mbbs, bds or d pharm, DVM or DPT )


Never bought into this part.


----------



## AbraDabra

Although I do believe the whole "medicine is a profession of sacrifice" is a bit too holier-then-thou for me to swallow, Doctors [and for that matter Dentists] are highly respected individuals of any society. And if we talk outside of Pakistan, they actually do earn quite a lot.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

SonnenSays said:


> Never bought into this part.


great then  anyways whats your plan ??


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> Although I do believe the whole "medicine is a profession of sacrifice" is a bit too holier-then-thou for me to swallow, Doctors [and for that matter Dentists] are highly respected individuals of any society. And if we talk outside of Pakistan, they actually do earn quite a lot.


I never got what they do that earns them this "respect". They treat it as a job. If they were truly on a mission from god, every doctor would treat everyone for free. Think critically about what it is that a physician. does He/she just talks to you. And he/she charges you for it. He/she has his expertise and he/she imparts what he/she knows to you for a fee. If he/she wanted, he/she could do it for free but they don't. For instance, if there's someone who is a doctor in your family and you are both attending a wedding and the person is bored and you just talk to him about your sore throat and he checks it and tells you what medicine to buy, he just diagnosed you for free. But if you go his/her office to do the same thing, he/she is gonna charge Rs. 3000. Lawyers essentially do the same thing; provide a service in the same capacity but for some unknown reason lawyers are scum and doctors are angels that descended from heaven.
Okay so suppose an operation goes well. You thank the doctor,pray for him,treat him as this big deal. In case an operation doesn't go well and someone dies unnecessarily, someone people blame the doctor, some don't. So really that respect is tied in with his/her performance, just like any other job.
I personally have never respected a doctor just because he is a doctor. Come to think of it, I don't really respect any doctors at all. 



Aiman Shahbaz said:


> great then  anyways whats your plan ??


I was high on trying to become a bureaucrat , but now I wanna become the pakistani Walter White.


----------



## Hyperstar

So what riphah also takes donation? It must be a little less than LMDC
And as for my aggregate, it is realllly bad. That's why I asked about the donation. 60%


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Dentists don't earn that much. No one I know goes to or ever went to a dentist.


I used to think the same until I actually visited some Dentists with my mother 

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Dentists don't earn that much. No one I know goes to or ever went to a dentist.


Will just try to nail the USMLE Steps or whatever examinations they have for Dentists in order to practice in US and will try to settle in Orlando, Florida InshALLAH
Hahaha I got great plans

- - - Updated - - -



Hyperstar said:


> So what riphah also takes donation? It must be a little less than LMDC
> And as for my aggregate, it is realllly bad. That's why I asked about the donation. 60%


I think for LMDC, 10-12 lacs


----------



## SonnenSays

I wanna go to san fernando valley. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> I never got what they do that earns them this "respect". They treat it as a job. If they were truly on a mission from god, every doctor would treat everyone for free. Think critically about what it is that a physician. does He/she just talks to you. And he/she charges you for it. He/she has his expertise and he/she imparts what he/she knows to you for a fee. If he/she wanted, he/she could do it for free but they don't. For instance, if there's someone who is a doctor in your family and you are both attending a wedding and the person is bored and you just talk to him about your sore throat and he checks it and tells you what medicine to buy, he just diagnosed you for free. But if you go his/her office to do the same thing, he/she is gonna charge Rs. 3000. Lawyers essentially do the same thing; provide a service in the same capacity but for some unknown reason lawyers are scum and doctors are angels that descended from heaven.
> Okay so suppose an operation goes well. You thank the doctor,pray for him,treat him as this big deal. In case an operation doesn't go well and someone dies unnecessarily, someone people blame the doctor, some don't. So really that respect is tied in with his/her performance, just like any other job.
> I personally have never respected a doctor just because he is a doctor. Come to think of it, I don't really respect any doctors at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I was high on trying to become a bureaucrat , but now I wanna become the pakistani Walter White.


Some of them are angels man, lawyers won't come at 3am to save your *** if you're about to die, infact no one would, but doctors do go to any emergency they're called to.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Some of them are angels man, lawyers won't come at 3am to save your *** if you're about to die, infact no one would, but doctors do go to any emergency they're called to.


Again that's a generalisation. Not every doctor does that and some lawyers will get up at 3am for their clients. Just depends on what the incentives are.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> I wanna go to san fernando valley. If you know what I mean.


Hollywood?

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Again that's a generalisation. Not every doctor does that and some lawyers will get up at 3am for their clients. Just depends on what the incentives are.


Majority of the doctors would and majority of the lawyers won't.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Hollywood?
> Majority of the doctors would and majority of the lawyers won't.


It's in california. A very well reputed area.

Do you think if Nawaz Sharif called his lawyer at 3 am, he won't get up? Some lawyers work with only one family and if someone from that family calls their lawyer, they will get up.
Okay, suppose the head surgeon of mayo gets a call at 3 am, saying that they just found a poor man on the street who was hit by a car and you are the only one who can save him. I think he will send someone below him to do the operation.

I will give you the majority of lawyers thing, not the majority of doctors thing.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> It's in california. A very well reputed area.
> 
> Do you think if Nawaz Sharif called his lawyer at 3 am, he won't get up? Some lawyers work with only one family and if someone from that family calls their lawyer, they will get up.
> Okay, suppose the head surgeon of mayo gets a call at 3 am, saying that they just found a poor man on the street who was hit by a car and you are the only one who can save him. I think he will send someone below him to do the operation.
> 
> I will give you the majority of lawyers thing, not the majority of doctors thing.


I know, Southern California, and I'll still say that majority of Doctors will.

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> I know, Southern California, and I'll still say that majority of Doctors will.


And there is a difference between Nawaz Sharif and a poor man hit by a car.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> I know, Southern California, and I'll still say that majority of Doctors will.
> And there is a difference between Nawaz Sharif and a poor man hit by a car.


SoCal baby.
And I was trying to shed light on the different scenarios to show that it is not quite so clear cut.


----------



## AbraDabra

I think the differentiation is based more upon the fact that doctors get paid to save lives, but lawyers get paid to screw the other party out of as much as they possibly can. Not hating on lawyers though, I watch SUITS and all, just saying thats probably the reason.


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> I think the differentiation is based more upon the fact that doctors get paid to save lives, but lawyers get paid to screw the other party out of as much as they possibly can. Not hating on lawyers though, I watch SUITS and all, just saying thats probably the reason.



That's a sweeping general statement and I think in your mind you are thinking of american litigators and defence lawyers who defend guilty, unlikable people. But let's not forget, there are doctors who assist in the black market dealing of kidneys and other organs and who get paid by pharmaceutical companies to promote their medicine and give false testimonies to serve their own agendas. tit for tat.
Let's not forget there are some very good civil liberty lawyers and just like some doctors,some lawyers are very understanding and charge very little from certain people.Let's not forget it was lawyer who brought a case against muhammad ali in the sindh high court.


----------



## AbraDabra

Im saying public opinion does not take every factor into account like you have stated previously. The image of each has been provided as I stated a large majority of the time, and people form opinions on broad, generalized statements. Dislike it as you may, its the truth.
Secondly, you yourself made a generalization saying people believe lawyers are scum and doctors are sent down from heaven. Some people would probably think the opposite. 
There are obviously further arguments that can spark off from this, but it would be deviating from the thread, so I would rather not get into it.


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> Im saying public opinion does not take every factor into account like you have stated previously. The image of each has been provided as I stated a large majority of the time, and people form opinions on broad, generalized statements. Dislike it as you may, its the truth.
> Secondly, you yourself made a generalization saying people believe lawyers are scum and doctors are sent down from heaven. Some people would probably think the opposite.
> There are obviously further arguments that can spark off from this, but it would be deviating from the thread, so I would rather not get into it.


Public opinion can be and is often wrong.
That wasn't a generalisation as much as my opinion of others' opinions. I should have said all of the people I have met thus far think like that.
You are right, we are on the cusp of a very big, most probably unending debate.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Sonnen what were your A levels grades? You could do Bsc from a good university in US, Canada or UK?


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Sonnen what were your A levels grades? You could do Bsc from a good university in US, Canada or UK?


A*,A,B and C. C was in maths, which definitely lessens the swag of my result. Not many people in my school got an a* in maths this year. Most got bs and cs.
Man, I'll be fine just doing it from gc.
If I just say a*, a and b that's sorta,kinda ok result.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> A*,A,B and C. C was in maths, which definitely lessens the swag of my result. Not many people in my school got an a* in maths this year. Most got bs and cs.
> Man, I'll be fine just doing it from gc.
> If I just say a*, a and b that's sorta,kinda ok result.


Most universities like Manchester and Liverpool ask for ABB for Bachelors.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Most universities like Manchester and Liverpool ask for ABB for Bachelors.


Well I don't like either of those and I'm really fine with gc.


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> Well I don't like either of those and I'm really fine with gc.


Not into med skul?


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Not into med skul?



Nope, not really into med "skul". Don't wanna be a dakter.


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> Nope, not really into med "skul". Don't wanna be a dakter.


Not interested but still gonna go for it?


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Not interested but still gonna go for it?


Cause that's what my mom wants me to do.


----------



## Lahore

I applied to lmdc and ucmd. What are my chances ??????? Im freaking out


----------



## Crypt

Lahore said:


> I applied to lmdc and ucmd. What are my chances ??????? Im freaking out


Apply to cpmc, rlmc, amdc and u hav good chances in ucmd.


----------



## Lahore

What about lmdc in bds ?


----------



## Crypt

Lahore said:


> What about lmdc in bds ?


Yea sure...maybe bds...


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Well I don't like either of those and I'm really fine with gc.


What would you like then? MIT Harvard or Oxford? 

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Cause that's what my mom wants me to do.


Make her watch three idiots xD


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> Bsc in Chemistry, then a try in CSS or Masters and then Phd from a top university in US or UK. Aah I would still like that
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I liked in Physics was nuclear and relativity theory, I didn't even prepare the applications part for my paper, and I always hated torque.


Torque is easy buddyyy i think theories are quit difficult i catch that all

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Well I don't like either of those and I'm really fine with gc.


Well my friend GC has the same system of education whoch you and I hate from the core of our hearts.


----------



## saske khan

Whose fmh test is tommorrow let us know how is your prepation

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

saske khan said:


> Torque is easy buddyyy i think theories are quit difficult i catch that all
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I just can't solve numericals involving forces and torque.

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> Whose fmh test is tommorrow let us know how is your prepation
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Mine is tomorrow and haven't prepares anything lol, maybe all nighter


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> I just can't solve numericals involving forces and torque.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is tomorrow and haven't prepares anything lol, maybe all nighter


Right... u should practise alot.. i love math so i like numericals

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> What would you like then? MIT Harvard or Oxford?
> -Make her watch three idiots xD


I have never heard of those unis and they would be mighty expensive.
3 idiots was an ok film. The point that they tried to highlight she knows already and doesn't care.


Umer Yamin said:


> Well my friend GC has the same system of education whoch you and I hate from the core of our hearts.


GC is in lahore and inexpensive. Also has a history. Don't know, just like the place. Of course the studies there are gonna sux ballz. Would take my time there to prepare for css as well.



Umer Yamin said:


> Mine is tomorrow and haven't prepares anything lol, maybe all nighter


I also have mine tomorrow. Maybe we'll go for a bite later.


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> I just can't solve numericals involving forces and torque.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is tomorrow and haven't prepares anything lol, maybe all nighter


*numericals are always tough.
haha, good luck ! All nighters! its what defines us A.levellers. *



SonnenSays said:


> I have never heard of those unis and they would be mighty expensive.
> 3 idiots was an ok film. The point that they tried to highlight she knows already and doesn't care.
> 
> 
> GC is in lahore and inexpensive. Also has a history. Don't know, just like the place. Of course the studies there are gonna sux ballz. Would take my time there to prepare for css as well..


*you havent heard of MIT and Harvard? You ARE an Earthling, right? *::
*whats GC though?*


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *you havent heard of MIT and Harvard? You ARE an Earthling, right? *::
> *whats GC though?*


He was talking about unis of liverpool and manchester.
govt cgd uni lhr


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> He was talking about unis of liverpool and manchester.
> govt cgd uni lhr


*and you're going there for?*


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *and you're going there for?*


talking about bsc in pure science.


----------



## Umer Yamin

saske khan said:


> Right... u should practise alot.. i love math so i like numericals
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Why numericals of Physics for pre medical students? I don't get the point. So I won't practice 

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> I have never heard of those unis and they would be mighty expensive.
> 3 idiots was an ok film. The point that they tried to highlight she knows already and doesn't care.
> 
> 
> GC is in lahore and inexpensive. Also has a history. Don't know, just like the place. Of course the studies there are gonna sux ballz. Would take my time there to prepare for css as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have mine tomorrow. Maybe we'll go for a bite later.


I think you don't check rankings that often, if you can pay the fee of private medical colleges, then for sure you can pay the bachelor fees of these universities, like the Ivy League, they belong to the UK's Russel Group. Btw from where did you do your a levels?

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> I have never heard of those unis and they would be mighty expensive.
> 3 idiots was an ok film. The point that they tried to highlight she knows already and doesn't care.
> 
> 
> GC is in lahore and inexpensive. Also has a history. Don't know, just like the place. Of course the studies there are gonna sux ballz. Would take my time there to prepare for css as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have mine tomorrow. Maybe we'll go for a bite later.


GC is also good, wanted to go there because they have a football field and a proper team, would've loved to play 

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> I have never heard of those unis and they would be mighty expensive.
> 3 idiots was an ok film. The point that they tried to highlight she knows already and doesn't care.
> 
> 
> GC is in lahore and inexpensive. Also has a history. Don't know, just like the place. Of course the studies there are gonna sux ballz. Would take my time there to prepare for css as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have mine tomorrow. Maybe we'll go for a bite later.


3 idiots is the best movie ever made by the Indian film industry, make her watch again, she may agree 

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> I have never heard of those unis and they would be mighty expensive.
> 3 idiots was an ok film. The point that they tried to highlight she knows already and doesn't care.
> 
> 
> GC is in lahore and inexpensive. Also has a history. Don't know, just like the place. Of course the studies there are gonna sux ballz. Would take my time there to prepare for css as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have mine tomorrow. Maybe we'll go for a bite later.


Alright sure, would like to see ya, lol
Btw I was just about to start the prep but then started watching a movie and now I'm sleepy

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *numericals are always tough.
> haha, good luck ! All nighters! its what defines us A.levellers. *
> 
> 
> *you havent heard of MIT and Harvard? You ARE an Earthling, right? *::
> *whats GC though?*


Hahaha I just don't feel like studying for FMH, Sharif Medical and Dental college rocks, hahaha


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Why numericals of Physics for pre medical students? I don't get the point. So I won't practice
> I think you don't check rankings that often, if you can pay the fee of private medical colleges, then for sure you can pay the bachelor fees of these universities, like the Ivy League, they belong to the UK's Russel Group. Btw from where did you do your a levels?
> GC is also good, wanted to go there because they have a football field and a proper team, would've loved to play
> 3 idiots is the best movie ever made by the Indian film industry, make her watch again, she may agree
> Alright sure, would like to see ya, lol
> Btw I was just about to start the prep but then started watching a movie and now I'm sleepy


Wow firstly, I know dem feelz brah, didn't study much myself.
Pak pvt med clg 6 lakhs, studying abroad including everything 25-30 lakhs.
And saying the best indian movie ain't saying much.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Wow firstly, I know dem feelz brah, didn't study much myself.
> Pak pvt med clg 6 lakhs, studying abroad including everything 25-30 lakhs.
> And saying the best indian movie ain't saying much.


Well if you go for a part time job, then it would cost around 10 lacs, and bachelors there is of three years, so total 30 lacs, it's almost the same bro, PFL, it is an organisation, they give you £2500/ year scholarship too id you apply through them, and they're a great help, I was offered too but I got a C in Physics, the work allowance for part time job is 20 hrs per week, and 40 hrs during vacations and you earn around £9 per hour, you can do the rest of the math yourself.

- - - Updated - - -

You had a C in maths, I also heard that P3 was a real pain.

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Wow firstly, I know dem feelz brah, didn't study much myself.
> Pak pvt med clg 6 lakhs, studying abroad including everything 25-30 lakhs.
> And saying the best indian movie ain't saying much.


If I'm not wrong then Bollywood is the biggest film industry after hollywood right?


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Hahaha I just don't feel like studying for FMH, Sharif Medical and Dental college rocks, hahaha


*the weather's far too calm and peaceful to STILL be studying :/*


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *the weather's far too calm and peaceful to STILL be studying :/*


You too have your test tomorrow?


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Well if you go for a part time job, then it would cost around 10 lacs, and bachelors there is of three years, so total 30 lacs, it's almost the same bro, PFL, it is an organisation, they give you £2500/ year scholarship too id you apply through them, and they're a great help, I was offered too but I got a C in Physics, the work allowance for part time job is 20 hrs per week, and 40 hrs during vacations and you earn around £9 per hour, you can do the rest of the math yourself.
> 
> You had a C in maths, I also heard that P3 was a real pain.
> 
> If I'm not wrong then Bollywood is the biggest film industry after hollywood right?


Bollywood releases 3 times the movies hollywood does and earns the most money after hollywood and their films sux balls harder than films of any other region.

I ain't working when I'm studying. Wasn't aware of that 3 year thing.

P3 was in a really molesty mood.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Bollywood releases 3 times the movies hollywood does and earns the most money after hollywood and their films sux balls harder than films of any other region.
> 
> I ain't working when I'm studying. Wasn't aware of that 3 year thing.
> 
> P3 was in a really molesty mood.


Then my friend GC's the best for ya 

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Bollywood releases 3 times the movies hollywood does and earns the most money after hollywood and their films sux balls harder than films of any other region.
> 
> I ain't working when I'm studying. Wasn't aware of that 3 year thing.
> 
> P3 was in a really molesty mood.


Still, Bollywood is the biggest after Hollywood and Three Idiots is the best movie it ever produced, so it is a good movie.

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Bollywood releases 3 times the movies hollywood does and earns the most money after hollywood and their films sux balls harder than films of any other region.
> 
> I ain't working when I'm studying. Wasn't aware of that 3 year thing.
> 
> P3 was in a really molesty mood.


And come on man, lets not discuss bollywood and hollywood on a med studentz forum 
And oh yeah, maths too


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> You too have your test tomorrow?


*no  im joining IMDC. Feel sorry for you bros though. *:roflmao:


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *no  im joining IMDC. Feel sorry for you bros though. *:roflmao:


Oh  I just hope that they test analytical and reasoning skills because it is an aptitude test, there is no point testing the memorizing skills twice as they already got teated in the MCAT.


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Oh  I just hope that they test analytical and reasoning skills because it is an aptitude test, there is no point testing the memorizing skills twice as they already got teated in the MCAT.


*i hope you're right. Because apparently Riphah's APTITUDE test consists of physics, bio, chem, ISLAMIYAT and PAK.STUDIES. Zaalim k bachay. -_-*


----------



## Umer Yamin

Physics, Chemistry and Biology too can have some paper 5 type stuff, they too can be tested in other ways if they want.


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Physics, Chemistry and Biology too can have some paper 5 type stuff, they too can be tested in other ways if they want.


*if only they wanted this, life would be so much easier * *​but noooo, ratta lagao, doctor bano.*


----------



## Umer Yamin

I don't IMDC would follow the same UHS ratta system, I really don't expect it to, so luck you 

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> I don't IMDC would follow the same UHS ratta system, I really don't expect it to, so luck you


*lucky you


----------



## NarjisShah

*i really hope you're right *


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Oh  I just hope that they test analytical and reasoning skills because it is an aptitude test, there is no point testing the memorizing skills twice as they already got teated in the MCAT.


Oh man you're in for such a sweet surprise tomorrow.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Oh man you're in for such a sweet surprise tomorrow.


Don't scare me man 
We'll see, even if it's from the Fsc books, who cares, it's just FMH, though my father really liked FMH but I never approved of it.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Don't scare me man
> We'll see, even if it's from the Fsc books, who cares, it's just FMH, though my father really liked FMH but I never approved of it.


Too tiny


----------



## AbraDabra

Out of curiosity, Sonnen, what exactly is your UHS aggregate?


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> Out of curiosity, Sonnen, what exactly is your UHS aggregate?


78% correct me if I'm wrong Sonnen.


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> Out of curiosity, Sonnen, what exactly is your UHS aggregate?


78.3. Thank god you wrote sonnen this time



Umer Yamin said:


> 78% correct me if I'm wrong Sonnen.


Your right.


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> I have never heard of those unis and they would be mighty expensive.
> 3 idiots was an ok film. The point that they tried to highlight she knows already and doesn't care.
> 
> 
> GC is in lahore and inexpensive. Also has a history. Don't know, just like the place. Of course the studies there are gonna sux ballz. Would take my time there to prepare for css as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have mine tomorrow. Maybe we'll go for a bite later.


 All the bus umer let us know hows your test gone

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> Why numericals of Physics for pre medical students? I don't get the point. So I won't practice


Hahahaahhaahah may be doctors will need to count the money and the speed of patient heartbeat 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaib6.626

Guys can someone tell me where can i get admission with 63% aggregate in bds, anywhere in lahore or islamabad/Rawalpindi ????


----------



## Crypt

zaib6.626 said:


> Guys can someone tell me where can i get admission with 63% aggregate in bds, anywhere in lahore or islamabad/Rawalpindi ????


Apply to most of the places in lahore,
U can get in for bds.

Theres riphah and fumc in isl,
But time's nearly out for applying.

Check out the websites.

Bds merits arent all that high.
And not certain for anywhere either.
So hope for the best.


----------



## Umer Yamin

zaib6.626 said:


> Guys can someone tell me where can i get admission with 63% aggregate in bds, anywhere in lahore or islamabad/Rawalpindi ????


BDS merit for Sharif Medical and Dental college was 61% last year, so yes you can get in most probably

- - - Updated - - -

The FMH test was nice, but I don't think I did well in it because I wasn't serious enough, it took me hardly thirty minutes to complete the test, what about you Sonnen?


----------



## Crypt

So which colleges have confirmed having 150 seats for mbbs this year...

Again: Confirmed?


----------



## Umer Yamin

LMDC


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> LMDC


Where do i find it?
That figure?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Where do i find it?
> That figure?


Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


Thats outdated...
And those pages can be edited.
Lmdc announced it someplace?
Website?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Thats outdated...
> And those pages can be edited.
> Lmdc announced it someplace?
> Website?


Umm I guess they take 150 students every year.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> BDS merit for Sharif Medical and Dental college was 61% last year, so yes you can get in most probably
> The FMH test was nice, but I don't think I did well in it because I wasn't serious enough, it took me hardly thirty minutes to complete the test, what about you Sonnen?


Damn man, I too completed my test in 30 mins. Some questions were wrong. As I was leaving I thought I should have taken longer, but I was like what the hey.


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> Damn man, I too completed my test in 30 mins. Some questions were wrong. As I was leaving I thought I should have taken longer, but I was like what the hey.


Sonnen what was asked in test.I am going to give it on 7.Come on man.

- - - Updated - - -

And i think foundation takes 150


----------



## sami987

sonnen at what time did you gave the test today??


----------



## SonnenSays

tamoor said:


> Sonnen what was asked in test.I am going to give it on 7.Come on man.


A lot of general stuff like what dsl stood for, what a page of powerpoint is called.

- - - Updated - - -



sami987 said:


> sonnen at what time did you gave the test today??


Same as you.


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> A lot of general stuff like what dsl stood for, what a page of powerpoint is called.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Same as you.


What more

- - - Updated - - -

These things are associated with computer science


----------



## SonnenSays

tamoor said:


> What more
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> These things are associated with computer science


Forgot everything else.


----------



## sami987

SonnenSays said:


> A lot of general stuff like what dsl stood for, what a page of powerpoint is called.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Same as you.



how do you know what was my test time??


----------



## Crypt

sami987 said:


> how do you know what was my test time??


The right question would be...
"How do u know who you saw was me?"


If u two already don't know each other somehow..


----------



## SonnenSays

sami987 said:


> how do you know what was my test time??


sami987, c'mon it's me SonnenSays



Crypt said:


> The right question would be...
> "How do u know who you saw was me?"
> 
> 
> If u two already don't know each other somehow..


You're juz jelly because you too wanted to see sami987


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> Forgot everything else.


Come on bang your head a little there must be something you might remember.What was last fmh aggregate i was told it was 76.


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> sami987, c'mon it's me SonnenSays
> 
> 
> 
> You're juz jelly because you too wanted to see sami987


Oh u wish!!!
I did soo much...!!!


----------



## sami987

no that would'nt be a right question if "he didn't see anybody" then..


----------



## SonnenSays

sami987 said:


> no that would'nt be a right question if "he didn't see anybody" then..


sami987, y u do diz to mi?
Also, how can you be sure that I am a man?


----------



## sami987

what i'm not saying or doing anything to you..and how can u be so sure that i'm not a man???ok now related topic..actually i left the comp lab only when 3 min were left..nd i found the some numericals in physics tough.


----------



## SonnenSays

sami987 said:


> what i'm not saying or doing anything to you..and how can u be so sure that i'm not a man???ok now related topic..actually i left the comp lab only when 3 min were left..nd i found the some numericals in physics tough.


I never specified your gender.
Anyway i did see you.


----------



## Crypt

sami987 said:


> what i'm not saying or doing anything to you..and how can u be so sure that i'm not a man???ok now related topic..actually i left the comp lab only when 3 min were left..nd i found the some numericals in physics tough.


Well u have a pink something in ur avatar..
And they seem like pink marshmallows with faces...
A guy cant even FIND that..

So the man thing just got sidetracked.


----------



## sami987

SonnenSays said:


> I never specified your gender.
> Anyway i did see you.


c'mon you can say that with certainty..you dont even know my block..and people i think we are here at this thread to discuss about the test.so come to the point..


----------



## SonnenSays

sami987 said:


> c'mon you can say that with certainty..you dont even know my block..and people i think we are here at this thread to discuss about the test.so come to the point..



Ok test was ok, although I could see that you were having a few problems.


----------



## sami987

did you know the meaning of "pique".and in one of the question instead of "erg" "frg" was written

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Ok test was ok, although I could see that you were having a few problems.


ok whats wrong with you.i am damm sure that you didn't see me.thats simply senseless


----------



## SonnenSays

sami987 said:


> ok whats wrong with you.i am damm sure that you didn't see me.thats simply senseless


Why are you upset? You didn't want me to see you? I'm sorry that I saw you.


----------



## sami987

ok leave it... it simply doesn't make any sense...the whole thing...and i guess you don't want to talk about test at a forum where you are supposed to talk about the test actualy.


----------



## SonnenSays

sami987 said:


> ok leave it... it simply doesn't make any sense...the whole thing...and i guess you don't want to talk about test at a forum where you are supposed to talk about the test actualy.


I already said what I could remember. I guess I'm having a hard time recalling because I kept staring at you.


----------



## sami987

SonnenSays said:


> I already said what I could remember. I guess I'm having a hard time recalling because I kept staring at you.


ok thanks for staring at me then..what else could i say to a person who is only interested in staring.


----------



## SonnenSays

sami987 said:


> ok thanks for staring at me then..what else could i say to a person who is only interested in staring.


You're welcome sami987.
I guess the only thing I didn't like was that there were 2-3 wrong questions with wrong answers and a question was repeated.


----------



## sami987

SonnenSays said:


> You're welcome sami987.
> I guess the only thing I didn't like was that there were 2-3 wrong questions with wrong answers and a question was repeated.


do you remember the wrong questions???because i didn't find any??


----------



## Ujarsh

I got 706 marks in entry test 995 matric and 881 fsc .where could i get admission easily and which is better option? Lmdc,akhtar saeed ,uol,smdc?


----------



## Noctural

cmh has 150 seats for mbbs
fatima memorial and shalamar recently got permission by pmdc for the increase in seats to 150 for mbbs.
about shalamar m 100 percent sure. they havnt announced it formally yet.


----------



## Amna shafi

can someone plz tell me about hostel of fmh? is it adjacent to college?


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Damn man, I too completed my test in 30 mins. Some questions were wrong. As I was leaving I thought I should have taken longer, but I was like what the hey.


yeah same story here, I just wanted to get rid of it asap 

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> Sonnen what was asked in test.I am going to give it on 7.Come on man.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And i think foundation takes 150


10 Physics MCQs, very few ratta questions and mostly easy
10 Chemistry MCQs, a little bit more ratta questions then Physics but overall not too hard
10 Bio MCQs, as usual ratta
15 general knowledge and 15 English MCQ's, overall an easy test
there are even riddles in general questions 

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> The right question would be...
> "How do u know who you saw was me?"
> 
> 
> If u two already don't know each other somehow..


You really like these smileys don't ya? 

- - - Updated - - -



sami987 said:


> do you remember the wrong questions???because i didn't find any??


there were wrong questions, I remember it too but can't recall the questions.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> there were wrong questions, I remember it too but can't recall the questions.


Thank god someone else saw it too.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Ujarsh said:


> I got 706 marks in entry test 995 matric and 881 fsc .where could i get admission easily and which is better option? Lmdc,akhtar saeed ,uol,smdc?


Your aggregate is 73.3%, you can get into UOL, Akhtar Saeed and maybe LMDC. I think out of these, LMDC is the better one.

- - - Updated - - -



Amna shafi said:


> can someone plz tell me about hostel of fmh? is it adjacent to college?


They had like brochures about the Fatima hostel approved by FMH at the information table today, I saw em when I went for the test.

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Thank god someone else saw it too.


like the one, which of the following is not a cell organelle :/


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> like the one, which of the following is not a cell organelle :/


No, like the one with gigabyte and leopard one.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> I never specified your gender.
> Anyway i did see you.


The one weird thing about this site is that we do not know eachothers gender, the other day I was talking to Crypt asking him if you do come to the Akhtar Saeed test, we can meet there, later I realized that I don't even know that weather Crypt is a he or a she, what if it's a she? LOL

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> No, like the one with gigabyte and leopard one.


Gigabyte Megabyte Kilobyte
Every dog is a a lions
Every lion is a dog
every leapord is a dog
Every dog is a leapord lol wtf


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> The one weird thing about this site is that we do not know eachothers gender, the other day I was talking to Crypt asking him if you do come to the Akhtar Saeed test, we can meet there, later I realized that I don't even know that weather Crypt is a he or a she, what if it's a she? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Megabyte Kilobyte
> Every dog is a a lions
> Every lion is a dog
> every leapord is a dog
> Every dog is a leapord lol wtf


In those questions, there were problem with statements and options.
Crypt's most probably a dude.
Hey did I tell you, I saw sami987 today at fmh


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> In those questions, there were problem with statements and options.
> Crypt's most probably a dude.
> Hey did I tell you, I saw sami987 today at fmh


No you didn't :O
Sami's a he or a she? and yeah crypt's probably a dude.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> No you didn't :O
> Sami's a he or a she? and yeah crypt's probably a dude.


sami987 is an enigma


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> sami987 is an enigma


OMG :O


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> No you didn't :O
> Sami's a he or a she? and yeah crypt's probably a dude.


*what if Crypt's a moderator? And i'm a man who likes guys so i have a female username to make all of you fall for me. Omg.*


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *what if Crypt's a moderator? And i'm a man who likes guys so i have a female username to make all of you fall for me. Omg.*


Don't tell that to anyone because they will kill you irl.


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> Don't tell that to anyone because they will kill you irl.


*as long as its a guy doing it. )))))))))))))))))*


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *as long as its a guy doing it. )))))))))))))))))*


You naati boi


----------



## AbraDabra

....
I dont even have words for whats going on.


----------



## NarjisShah

AbraDabra said:


> ....
> I dont even have words for whats going on.


*"Hey, hey! Ho, ho! Homophobia's got to go!"
"Two, Four, Six, Eight! How Do You Know Your Kids Are Straight?"*


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> ....
> I dont even have words for whats going on.


End of civilisation.:thumbsup:


----------



## AbraDabra

Im not being homophobic. I just dont understand how a thread about private medical colleges devolved into a discussion of your sexual preference.

[P.S: Personally, I couldnt care less about which gender you find attractive ]


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *"Hey, hey! Ho, ho! Homophobia's got to go!"
> "Two, Four, Six, Eight! How Do You Know Your Kids Are Straight?"*


Legit lolled. Now I know for sure that you have balls



AbraDabra said:


> Im not being homophobic. I just dont understand how a thread about private medical colleges devolved into a discussion of your sexual preference.
> 
> [P.S: Personally, I couldnt care less about which gender you find attractive ]


Party spoiler alert


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> Legit lolled. Now I know for sure that you have balls
> 
> 
> 
> Party spoiler alert


*We had gay burglars the other night. They broke in and rearranged the furniture.*


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *We had gay burglars the other night. They broke in and rearranged the furniture.*


You know what that means. Everyone here is getting................DEATH PENALTIES(oprah style)


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *what if Crypt's a moderator? And i'm a man who likes guys so i have a female username to make all of you fall for me. Omg.*


hahahahaha OMG you're funny. and no Crypt's not a moderator.

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> ....
> I dont even have words for whats going on.


I can feel you bro, I can 

- - - Updated - - -

Btw Narjis, you're applying to Riphah or going straight to IMDC? I mean I should consider Riphah for BDS or not?


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> hahahahaha OMG you're funny. and no Crypt's not a moderator.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Btw Narjis, you're applying to Riphah or going straight to IMDC? I mean I should consider Riphah for BDS or not?



*i applied to riphah for mbbs. Was going to give the test for that but now i've decided to go straight to IMDC. Dont feel like studying another word, man.
You should consider it definitely though. Its a pretty good college.
*


----------



## canon47

NarjisShah said:


> *i applied to riphah for mbbs. Was going to give the test for that but now i've decided to go straight to IMDC. Dont feel like studying another word, man.
> You should consider it definitely though. Its a pretty good college.
> *


giving other people a chance  salute  although i thought that imdc was better, just because they dont have uniforms , no schooling again


----------



## NarjisShah

canon47 said:


> giving other people a chance  salute  although i thought that imdc was better, just because they dont have uniforms , no schooling again


*its high time i made up my mind. plus im sick of studying the same thing again and again AND again. So i thought, bas! no more tests 
Yes, no uniforms and good academics. Life's good. 
*


----------



## canon47

NarjisShah said:


> *what if Crypt's a moderator? And i'm a man who likes guys so i have a female username to make all of you fall for me. Omg.*


either way it would be a win win for bi-sexuals , better watch out for the creepy world boy


----------



## NarjisShah

canon47 said:


> either way it would be a win win for bi-sexuals , better watch out for the creepy world boy


*sceeeneee owwwnnnnnn*


----------



## canon47

NarjisShah said:


> *its high time i made up my mind. plus im sick of studying the same thing again and again AND again. So i thought, bas! no more tests
> Yes, no uniforms and good academics. Life's good.
> *


can you hide me in you bag and take me to college every day  until i figure out how to put my name in the list by sneaking into the principal's office  because m too tired of waiting for other colleges . and tenstions agghhh :/


----------



## NarjisShah

canon47 said:


> can you hide me in you bag and take me to college every day  until i figure out how to put my name in the list by sneaking into the principal's office  because m too tired of waiting for other colleges . and tenstions agghhh :/


*hahahah not sure if you'd fit in it. :/
**​where else have you applied?*


----------



## canon47

NarjisShah said:


> *sceeeneee owwwnnnnnn*


hahahahahah  wow, some people might find you scary 

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *hahahah not sure if you'd fit in it. :/
> **​where else have you applied?*


EVERYWHERE, YOU NAME IT :/ , tomorrow is isra's interview. first interview in my life  , then next day interview for cpmc in morning and test of fmh in evening.


----------



## NarjisShah

canon47 said:


> hahahahahah  wow, some people might find you scary


*i will find them, and i will kill them. *liam neeson accent*

*


canon47 said:


> EVERYWHERE, YOU NAME IT :/ , tomorrow is isra's interview. first interview in my life  , then next day interview for cpmc in morning and test of fmh in evening.


*
best of luck ! Shouldnt you be sleeping right now? And dont fret, keep calm and do your thing. Interviews arent that bad.
woaahh, busy schedule though. What about Riphah, Federal and FUMC, giving those?
*


----------



## canon47

by tomorrow i mean today 

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *best of luck ! Shouldnt you be sleeping right now? And dont fret, keep calm and do your thing. Interviews arent that bad.
> woaahh, busy schedule though. What about Riphah, Federal and FUMC, giving those?
> *


i just woke up, slept at 8 o'clock  just for today  and yes riphah, federal ( where i dont stand a chance ) and fumc.

- - - Updated - - -

actually not at 8 i woke up in between but still fresh  but so much nervous


----------



## NarjisShah

canon47 said:


> by tomorrow i mean today
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> i just woke up, slept at 8 o'clock  just for today  and yes riphah, federal ( where i dont stand a chance ) and fumc.


*okay well i've heard that isra isnt tough to get into, so im sure you'll make it, hopefully. Riphah's aptitude test pattern this year is a nightmare btw *:wth:*Federal, i've heard, has 40 seats? That's like, impossible. And a lot of competition for FUMC but best of luck ! Btw, you applied to IMDC, right? They'll be putting up one final list of interviews after 9th november.

Dont be nervous ! think of it like you're going to meet someone new and you just have to be yourself. Totally remove the idea of your whole future relying on this one meeting from your head. *


----------



## canon47

NarjisShah said:


> *okay well i've heard that isra isnt tough to get into, so im sure you'll make it, hopefully. Riphah's aptitude test pattern this year is a nightmare btw *:wth:*Federal, i've heard, has 40 seats? That's like, impossible. And a lot of competition for FUMC but best of luck ! Btw, you applied to IMDC, right? They'll be putting up one final list of interviews after 9th november.*


you sure about that :/ lets see. because they have posted 125 kids so far. i am at 150s.


----------



## NarjisShah

canon47 said:


> you sure about that :/ lets see. because they have posted 125 kids so far. i am at 150s.


*150 is good, lower than that would've been a long shot. I have a friend whose at 135. She seems sure enough that she'll make it. A lot of people drop out from here. 9th november is the last date for first year fee submission, so after that they'll make another list cuz they'll know exactly how many are joining.*


----------



## canon47

lets see what happens :/. thanks for the info though


----------



## NarjisShah

canon47 said:


> lets see what happens :/. thanks for the info though


*no problem *


----------



## tamoor

Riphah test is now on 16th november and date for applying has been extended to 14th.


----------



## Crypt

I got this text just now:

MBBS/BDS Admissions at Islamic International Medical College are NOW Open till 13th November; Aptitude Test on 17th November. Apply Online at admissions.riphah.edu.pk or Contact 051-111 510 510 (Ext 226/227)


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> I got this text just now:
> 
> MBBS/BDS Admissions at Islamic International Medical College are NOW Open till 13th November; Aptitude Test on 17th November. Apply Online at admissions.riphah.edu.pk or Contact 051-111 510 510 (Ext 226/227)


there numbers are always busy,same is the case with every medical college.I sent my draft at 1st november.They got it by 2 according to tcs.So the problem is i never got any roll number slip or any further reply by riphah.Its driving me crazy.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> there numbers are always busy,same is the case with every medical college.I sent my draft at 1st november.They got it by 2 according to tcs.So the problem is i never got any roll number slip or any further reply by riphah.Its driving me crazy.


Ull get everything close to the date,
No worries


----------



## Crypt

NarjisShah said:


> *what if Crypt's a moderator? And i'm a man who likes guys so i have a female username to make all of you fall for me. Omg.*


I think im gonna be applying for mod to this site afterall...:|

(Dont have to be from LA do i?)


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *i applied to riphah for mbbs. Was going to give the test for that but now i've decided to go straight to IMDC. Dont feel like studying another word, man.
> You should consider it definitely though. Its a pretty good college.
> *


Uniforms? I am not applying then, lol


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Uniforms? I am not applying then, lol


Not JUST uniforms..
Ugly ones..


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Riphah test is now on 16th november and date for applying has been extended to 14th.


13th bro.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Not JUST uniforms..
> Ugly ones..


Haha


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> Damn man, I too completed my test in 30 mins. Some questions were wrong. As I was leaving I thought I should have taken longer, but I was like what the hey.


If u select answer cant u change that?

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> The right question would be...
> "How do u know who you saw was me?"
> 
> 
> If u two already don't know each other somehow..


Right hahahah  he will considered everyone sami hahahaha

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> sami987, c'mon it's me SonnenSays
> 
> 
> 
> You're juz jelly because you too wanted to see sami987


Hahahahahahha is sami was shouting there i m sami sami samiii kun sami kun hahhahaa

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohsin

Crypt said:


> Not JUST uniforms..
> Ugly ones..


ya crypt u are right, their ugly uniform and building are the things which are intriguing me, and they r very strict in regarding their uniform but its the only option i had because fumc merit so very much high


----------



## Crypt

Mohsin said:


> ya crypt u are right, their ugly uniform and building are the things which are intriguing me, and they r very strict in regarding their uniform but its the only option i had because fumc merit so very much high


U going for it?


----------



## canon47

Mohsin said:


> ya crypt u are right, their ugly uniform and building are the things which are intriguing me, and they r very strict in regarding their uniform but its the only option i had because fumc merit so very much high


you dont wanna go outside islamabad dude?


----------



## Mohsin

Crypt said:


> U going for it?


my agreggate is 76% so i think its the only option had, secondly im very much confused bout there aptitude test i dont know whether they call me for mbbs or bds, today i called fumc and they said i guy with 88% aggregate has also applied there and i was like :!:. Omg why did he applied there even, so i think with this aggregate i cant even think bout mbbs from FUMC, they r not even sure whether they are going to start bds this year or not.


----------



## Crypt

Mohsin said:


> my agreggate is 76% so i think its the only option had, secondly im very much confused bout there aptitude test i dont know whether they call me for mbbs or bds, today i called fumc and they said i guy with 88% aggregate has also applied there and i was like :!:. Omg why did he applied there even, so i think with this aggregate i cant even think bout mbbs from FUMC, they r not even sure whether they are going to start bds this year or not.


U might get into fumc and riphah both!
Just take a breath already...

Its not as tough as the anxiety of this whole admission process is making it seem..

Ull get in...
Be patient.


----------



## Mohsin

canon47 said:


> you dont wanna go outside islamabad dude?


no  sadly, i think i should have applied in LMDC but every one says they take donations with students having aggregate around 75 or near it. I cant even think of it it sounds too costly btw canon wats ur UHS aggregate and where u have applied? r u from Lahore? Should i apply in LMDC, SADLY I MISSED fmh . Suggest me something useful guys.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> U might get into fumc and riphah both!
> Just take a breath already...
> 
> Its not as tough as the anxiety of this whole admission process is making it seem..
> 
> Ull get in...
> Be patient.


INSHAALLAH, well i keep my fingers cross . Btw wats ur UHS aggregate have u applied in both of these?


----------



## Crypt

Mohsin said:


> no  sadly, i think i should have applied in LMDC but every one says they take donations with students having aggregate around 75 or near it. I cant even think of it it sounds too costly btw canon wats ur UHS aggregate and where u have applied? r u from Lahore? Should i apply in LMDC, SADLY I MISSED fmh . Suggest me something useful guys.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> INSHAALLAH, well i keep my fingers cross . Btw wats ur UHS aggregate have u applied in both of these?


Im settled for lahore..:/
Yea but i had applied for riphah...
74..:|


----------



## canon47

Mohsin said:


> no  sadly, i think i should have applied in LMDC but every one says they take donations with students having aggregate around 75 or near it. I cant even think of it it sounds too costly btw canon wats ur UHS aggregate and where u have applied? r u from Lahore? Should i apply in LMDC, SADLY I MISSED fmh . Suggest me something useful guys.


apply anywhere, where ADMISSION is open. no i am from ibd . mine is 77.1%. lmdc aggregate isnt that high. just apply you never know. fmh was a long shot for many, for me too.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Im settled for lahore..:/
> Yea but i had applied for riphah...
> 74..:|


riphah merit was 74 last year crypt. you give a satisfactory test, and you're in.


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> apply anywhere, where ADMISSION is open. no i am from ibd . mine is 77.1%. lmdc aggregate isnt that high. just apply you never know. fmh was a long shot for many, for me too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> riphah merit was 74 last year crypt. you give a satisfactory test, and you're in.


It was AFTER i applied that i found out that the place had such DISTRESSING uniforms...

Ive got decent clothes i wanna wear out till they rip ..


----------



## canon47

thats the same issue i have


----------



## botmen

Crypt said:


> It was AFTER i applied that i found out that the place had such DISTRESSING uniforms...
> 
> Ive got decent clothes i wanna wear out till they rip ..


really?
wow, glad i didnt apply there
_dude cleanup your inbox your quota's over_


----------



## Crypt

botmen said:


> really?
> wow, glad i didnt apply there
> _dude cleanup your inbox your quota's over_


Sorry..


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Not JUST uniforms..
> Ugly ones..


Whats wrong with uniforms?I love uniform.Through them i will have no difficulty in choosing what to wear for school.Its better that way.


----------



## canon47

tamoor said:


> Whats wrong with uniforms?I love uniform.Through them i will have no difficulty in choosing what to wear for school.Its better that way.


it all starts with uniforms dude . take it as a sign that they want obedience from you and expect nothing bright or different. these colleges hate change . you are little different they would want you in line. and tolerance line of such colleges is very thin. schooling was same stuff everyday. this is just another five years of schooling. i dont like being cornered  i wear what i want thank you very much


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

SonnenSays said:


> I have never heard of those unis and they would be mighty expensive.
> 3 idiots was an ok film. The point that they tried to highlight she knows already and doesn't care.
> 
> 
> GC is in lahore and inexpensive. Also has a history. Don't know, just like the place. Of course the studies there are gonna sux ballz. Would take my time there to prepare for css as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have mine tomorrow. Maybe we'll go for a bite later.


 GC admissions are closed i guess in lahore ???


----------



## Mohsin

Crypt said:


> Im settled for lahore..:/
> Yea but i had applied for riphah...
> 74..:|


crypt we are in the same boat but not in the same city.

- - - Updated - - -



canon47 said:


> it all starts with uniforms dude . take it as a sign that they want obedience from you and expect nothing bright or different. these colleges hate change . you are little different they would want you in line. and tolerance line of such colleges is very thin. schooling was same stuff everyday. this is just another five years of schooling. i dont like being cornered  i wear what i want thank you very much


ya canon you are right, ripah is very strict in uniform and have least extracurricular activity, i heard that there was some kind of shooting in the medical college back in year 2010 by its own student, wats your preference canon for mbbs?


----------



## SonnenSays

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> GC admissions are closed i guess in lahore ???


yup


----------



## tamoor

Tomorrow i am going to central park medical college before or after giving fmh test and going to force them to take my interview as they couldnt take it on 24.Any suggestions.Should i take a fake gun with me ir something like that.Maybe a loudspeaker to shout at them.


----------



## canon47

tamoor said:


> Tomorrow i am going to central park medical college before or after giving fmh test and going to force them to take my interview as they couldnt take it on 24.Any suggestions.Should i take a fake gun with me ir something like that.Maybe a loudspeaker to shout at them.


just show them your aggregate and they will show you the seat  and then the interview, they arent that hard to crack.


----------



## tamoor

canon47 said:


> just show them your aggregate and they will show you the seat  and then the interview, they arent that hard to crack.


come on now you ruined the thaught.
now there will be no loudspeaker or a fake gun
and most of all no fun.
i was thinking i would act like in the sherlock holmes movie.
First make a distraction.
then pretend to have an emergency.
if figured out by someone crack his skull and then....discombobulate.
meet with principal,act tough and force him to take my interview.


----------



## SonnenSays

Bauss, 2daiy m go to bestest best best best best best best best best best aivar med clgs of Pak, cmh and shalimar. Bauss, deze kallajes are praid of pakistan. cmh is crown in kent jooal. shalimar iz in harut of lahoor. Bestest best best best best best best ppls r going to cmh and shalimar. U can see craze pplz have for maidicle.
I went in CMH. They were helping everyone who wanted to apply their in their auditorium. It was so sad an pathetic. There was no one there. Their tiny auditorium was empty. 4 or 5 people there. The set up their was similar to FAST. People behind counters helping you out. God at that moment FAST just came to my mind. I went there a week after the last date for admission and their humongous auditorium was filled. I would have had to wait 5 hours there to get to my number. Here it took me 2 mins. Makes cmh feel not that worthy.I bet 10-20 times as many people applied in FAST as compared to cmh. Oh and I was asked thrice whether I was a civilian or army. Wish I had dat #armyswag. Didn't know they reserved seats for army people. Don't know how many or if they all they reserved seats for army but the other people who get in on merit must have a really high aggregate. Why is this place considered the best again? Only thing about it is that it is in lahore and has good roads connecting it with other places. There was also this aunty who I had seen in LMDC there and a really annoying army uncle who kept saying "I'm was in army you see, I am a colonel. I was in army I am a colonel. I was in army I am a colonel". Guessing he wanted some respect he doesn't deserve. I wanted to ask " Uncle were you a colonel in 1999 when India thrashed Pakistan or in 1971 when India again thrashed Pakistan?". Thought it best to keep my mouth closed but smirked at the thought.
Then I went to shalamar. Now I remember I wrote that the building isn't so good but I just want to say to everyone that it is much much uglier in person. I mean it's big but it's not beautiful. They have extended their dates to apply till 12th and will display last merit by 18th. Shalmar is in lahore but the traffic is horrible and i bet takes me just as long to go there as cpmc.
Each time I have to give 5000 for a prospectus or see that tuition fee is 600,000 a little part of me dies inside.I would have been so much happier in gc or FAST. I was jaded before but I am becoming a bit depressed now.


----------



## canon47

SonnenSays said:


> Bauss, 2daiy m go to bestest best best best best best best best best best aivar med clgs of Pak, cmh and shalimar. Bauss, deze kallajes are praid of pakistan. cmh is crown in kent jooal. shalimar iz in harut of lahoor. Bestest best best best best best best ppls r going to cmh and shalimar. U can see craze pplz have for maidicle.
> I went in CMH. They were helping everyone who wanted to apply their in their auditorium. It was so sad an pathetic. There was no one there. Their tiny auditorium was empty. 4 or 5 people there. The set up their was similar to FAST. People behind counters helping you out. God at that moment FAST just came to my mind. I went there a week after the last date for admission and their humongous auditorium was filled. I would have had to wait 5 hours there to get to my number. Here it took me 2 mins. Makes cmh feel not that worthy.I bet 10-20 times as many people applied in FAST as compared to cmh. Oh and I was asked thrice whether I was a civilian or army. Wish I had dat #armyswag. Didn't know they reserved seats for army people. Don't know how many or if they all they reserved seats for army but the other people who get in on merit must have a really high aggregate. Why is this place considered the best again? Only thing about it is that it is in lahore and has good roads connecting it with other places. There was also this aunty who I had seen in LMDC there and a really annoying army uncle who kept saying "I'm was in army you see, I am a colonel. I was in army I am a colonel. I was in army I am a colonel". Guessing he wanted some respect he doesn't deserve. I wanted to ask " Uncle were you a colonel in 1999 when India thrashed Pakistan or in 1971 when India again thrashed Pakistan?". Thought it best to keep my mouth closed but smirked at the thought.
> Then I went to shalamar. Now I remember I wrote that the building isn't so good but I just want to say to everyone that it is much much uglier in person. I mean it's big but it's not beautiful. They have extended their dates to apply till 12th and will display last merit by 18th. Shalmar is in lahore but the traffic is horrible and i bet takes me just as long to go there as cpmc.
> Each time I have to give 5000 for a prospectus or see that tuition fee is 600,000 a little part of me dies inside.I would have been so much happier in gc or FAST. I was jaded before but I am becoming a bit depressed now.


woaaah  this all happened in one day?


----------



## SonnenSays

canon47 said:


> woaaah  this all happened in one day?


A lot happens in peoples' days; I am the only luzerah who sits down and writes about it.


----------



## tamoor

Listen sonnen i am probably bigger hater of the fact when army or a millitary steps up to give their education by making institute like cmh.But i dont think you really mean what you say about 1971 war.It wasnt fault of army nor did we lose the war,we are considered to lose the war because we lost bangladesh which was inevitable as there is almost i think no country in the world that has its parts like thousands of kilometers apart with their most dangerous opponent between them.Also 1997 kargil war was due to bad administration.
Army people no matter how hot headed they are,still laid down their lives for us.But i agree they have no place in educational institute as they are very strict.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Whats wrong with uniforms?I love uniform.Through them i will have no difficulty in choosing what to wear for school.Its better that way.


Come on Tamoor, stop being that girly.


----------



## canon47

SonnenSays said:


> A lot happens in peoples' days; I am the only luzerah who sits down and writes about it.


you seem quite disappointed  you should have known all these things. every college is the same. nothing special . the only heaven i thought was nust. but they send med students to AMC. again . nothing special


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Tomorrow i am going to central park medical college before or after giving fmh test and going to force them to take my interview as they couldnt take it on 24.Any suggestions.Should i take a fake gun with me ir something like that.Maybe a loudspeaker to shout at them.


Take a raakkaatt laannchheerr.


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> Come on Tamoor, stop being that girly.


Do you know that i consider burqa or hijab like a uniform?Girls dont like hijab or burqa or uniform.So by that defination i am not being girly.But you dont like uniform so you are being a girl here although i am pretty sure that its not delibrate act.


----------



## canon47

tamoor said:


> Listen sonnen i am probably bigger hater of the fact when army or a millitary steps up to give their education by making institute like cmh.But i dont think you really mean what you say about 1971 war.It wasnt fault of army nor did we lose the war,we are considered to lose the war because we lost bangladesh which was inevitable as there is almost i think no country in the world that has its parts like thousands of kilometers apart with their most dangerous opponent between them.Also 1997 kargil war was due to bad administration.
> Army people no matter how hot headed they are,still laid down their lives for us.But i agree they have no place in educational institute as they are very strict.


 they make the best ragging batch of students though. every year. innovative ragging  i have never seen ragging anywhere like in these army colleges  makes you wonder what a person can do :/


----------



## tamoor

canon47 said:


> they make the best ragging batch students though. every year. innovative ragging  i have never seen ragging anywhere like in these army colleges  makes you wonder what a person can do :/


Exactly,they rob you of all your imagination and insight learning,all the optimism and passion for learning.They turn your life into a living hell.

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Take a raakkaatt laannchheerr.


Only if you buy me one.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Take a raakkaatt laannchheerr.


Enough with the raakkaatt laaanccheers. Try a machis wala bum for a change.



canon47 said:


> you seem quite disappointed  you should have known all these things. every college is the same. nothing special . the only heaven i thought was nust. but they send med students to AMC. again . nothing special


NUST campus was such a beauty. Guessing the best in all of Pakistan. I heard Aga Khan also has a very god one. I think shareef belongs in that category.



tamoor said:


> Listen sonnen i am probably bigger hater of the fact when army or a millitary steps up to give their education by making institute like cmh.But i dont think you really mean what you say about 1971 war.It wasnt fault of army nor did we lose the war,we are considered to lose the war because we lost bangladesh which was inevitable as there is almost i think no country in the world that has its parts like thousands of kilometers apart with their most dangerous opponent between them.Also 1997 kargil war was due to bad administration.
> Army people no matter how hot headed they are,still laid down their lives for us.But i agree they have no place in educational institute as they are very strict.


Lost 1971 clearly. 1999 happened because army was feeling too swaggy. In this world, you have to know your place. You don't mess with big boys unless you can back it up. Like I wanted to say that to his face but didn't because I know my place in this world.
Army's performance has been very pathetic since 1947 and they don't deserve the money they get each year. If it was up tome, I would give them 10% of what they get now.


----------



## canon47

SonnenSays said:


> NUST campus was such a beauty. Guessing the best in all of Pakistan. I heard Aga Khan also has a very god one. I think shareef belongs in that category.


nust is a city of its own. they have their own residential areas grounds, parks , water system. you name it. then their campus . HUGE. med colleges, why u no like nust :/


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Bauss, 2daiy m go to bestest best best best best best best best best best aivar med clgs of Pak, cmh and shalimar. Bauss, deze kallajes are praid of pakistan. cmh is crown in kent jooal. shalimar iz in harut of lahoor. Bestest best best best best best best ppls r going to cmh and shalimar. U can see craze pplz have for maidicle.
> I went in CMH. They were helping everyone who wanted to apply their in their auditorium. It was so sad an pathetic. There was no one there. Their tiny auditorium was empty. 4 or 5 people there. The set up their was similar to FAST. People behind counters helping you out. God at that moment FAST just came to my mind. I went there a week after the last date for admission and their humongous auditorium was filled. I would have had to wait 5 hours there to get to my number. Here it took me 2 mins. Makes cmh feel not that worthy.I bet 10-20 times as many people applied in FAST as compared to cmh. Oh and I was asked thrice whether I was a civilian or army. Wish I had dat #armyswag. Didn't know they reserved seats for army people. Don't know how many or if they all they reserved seats for army but the other people who get in on merit must have a really high aggregate. Why is this place considered the best again? Only thing about it is that it is in lahore and has good roads connecting it with other places. There was also this aunty who I had seen in LMDC there and a really annoying army uncle who kept saying "I'm was in army you see, I am a colonel. I was in army I am a colonel. I was in army I am a colonel". Guessing he wanted some respect he doesn't deserve. I wanted to ask " Uncle were you a colonel in 1999 when India thrashed Pakistan or in 1971 when India again thrashed Pakistan?". Thought it best to keep my mouth closed but smirked at the thought.
> Then I went to shalamar. Now I remember I wrote that the building isn't so good but I just want to say to everyone that it is much much uglier in person. I mean it's big but it's not beautiful. They have extended their dates to apply till 12th and will display last merit by 18th. Shalmar is in lahore but the traffic is horrible and i bet takes me just as long to go there as cpmc.
> Each time I have to give 5000 for a prospectus or see that tuition fee is 600,000 a little part of me dies inside.I would have been so much happier in gc or FAST. I was jaded before but I am becoming a bit depressed now.


Oh Sonnen, in 1999, a military victory was turned into a political defeat, get your facts right man.


----------



## tamoor

Come on sonnen,India was not the big dude.It was and still is 3rd world country.And a family member of mine took part in 1965 war.All they had to eat were few beans and thats what kept them going for weeks.Few of them started to eat leves,imagine yourself in their place.The big ones in army might be bad but nit the small millitary soldiers who die in battle.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Do you know that i consider burqa or hijab like a uniform?Girls dont like hijab or burqa or uniform.So by that defination i am not being girly.But you dont like uniform so you are being a girl here although i am pretty sure that its not delibrate act.


Lol your logic.


----------



## SonnenSays

canon47 said:


> they make the best ragging batch of students though. every year. innovative ragging  i have never seen ragging anywhere like in these army colleges  makes you wonder what a person can do :/


I was hearing some scary stories about that from a friend of mine which took place in NUST. Telling you these army people are not right in the head. 



canon47 said:


> nust is a city of its own. they have their own residential areas grounds, parks , water system. you name it. then their campus . HUGE. med colleges, why u no like nust :/


I heard Aga khan is very beautiful. Sharif has 80 acres.Should give sharif a look.


----------



## canon47

SonnenSays said:


> I was hearing some scary stories about that from a friend of mine which took place in NUST. Telling you these army people are not right in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Aga khan is very beautiful. Sharif has 80 acres.Should give sharif a look.


AKU is filthy rich thats why they have kept their campus nice  and every uni in sindh would amaze you. dow , liaqat uni, aku, they got style  sharif i've only seen pics.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Oh Sonnen, in 1999, a military victory was turned into a political defeat, get your facts right man.


Locals weren't with them. They lost extremely badly. Nothing less than a slaughter.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Bauss, 2daiy m go to bestest best best best best best best best best best aivar med clgs of Pak, cmh and shalimar. Bauss, deze kallajes are praid of pakistan. cmh is crown in kent jooal. shalimar iz in harut of lahoor. Bestest best best best best best best ppls r going to cmh and shalimar. U can see craze pplz have for maidicle.
> I went in CMH. They were helping everyone who wanted to apply their in their auditorium. It was so sad an pathetic. There was no one there. Their tiny auditorium was empty. 4 or 5 people there. The set up their was similar to FAST. People behind counters helping you out. God at that moment FAST just came to my mind. I went there a week after the last date for admission and their humongous auditorium was filled. I would have had to wait 5 hours there to get to my number. Here it took me 2 mins. Makes cmh feel not that worthy.I bet 10-20 times as many people applied in FAST as compared to cmh. Oh and I was asked thrice whether I was a civilian or army. Wish I had dat #armyswag. Didn't know they reserved seats for army people. Don't know how many or if they all they reserved seats for army but the other people who get in on merit must have a really high aggregate. Why is this place considered the best again? Only thing about it is that it is in lahore and has good roads connecting it with other places. There was also this aunty who I had seen in LMDC there and a really annoying army uncle who kept saying "I'm was in army you see, I am a colonel. I was in army I am a colonel. I was in army I am a colonel". Guessing he wanted some respect he doesn't deserve. I wanted to ask " Uncle were you a colonel in 1999 when India thrashed Pakistan or in 1971 when India again thrashed Pakistan?". Thought it best to keep my mouth closed but smirked at the thought.
> Then I went to shalamar. Now I remember I wrote that the building isn't so good but I just want to say to everyone that it is much much uglier in person. I mean it's big but it's not beautiful. They have extended their dates to apply till 12th and will display last merit by 18th. Shalmar is in lahore but the traffic is horrible and i bet takes me just as long to go there as cpmc.
> Each time I have to give 5000 for a prospectus or see that tuition fee is 600,000 a little part of me dies inside.I would have been so much happier in gc or FAST. I was jaded before but I am becoming a bit depressed now.


And the fact that military jumping into education, they govern these institutes much better then the government or civilians, how are the civilians running institutes? Taking donations and giving you admissions? Army is far more organized and well maintained then any other sect in Pakistan. So what if they're strict? Ever heard laaton ke bhoot baaton se nahi mantay, army knows it well and that is why they are strict, atleast there are rules and regulations in army run institutes and colleges.


----------



## SonnenSays

tamoor said:


> Come on sonnen,India was not the big dude.It was and still is 3rd world country.And a family member of mine took part in 1965 war.All they had to eat were few beans and thats what kept them going for weeks.Few of them started to eat leves,imagine yourself in their place.The big ones in army might be bad but nit the small millitary soldiers who die in battle.


India's got more people than us. Not sure about the weaponry. But we did lose 1948,1971 and 1999. !965 was a draw.


----------



## Umer Yamin

If you or any of your close relatives were in the army, I can bet you too would be bragging about it just like that uncle was.

- - - Updated - - -

You've never really liked Pakistan have you Sonnen? And you plan on to settle in the states after graduating don't you? Easy to judge.


----------



## tamoor

Sonnen we didnt lose 1971 war whole islamic concept of two nation theory was claimed to be defeated by indhira gandhi.Bangladesh separation was inevitable and failure to keep that with us caused our defeat.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> If you or any of your close relatives were in the army, I can bet you too would be bragging about it just like that uncle was.
> 
> You've never really liked Pakistan have you Sonnen? And you plan on to settle in the states after graduating don't you? Easy to judge.


LOL, if my father was a high ranking officer in the army, I wouldn't be so angry all the time. Life would be easy. I would defend the army or be so rich that I wouldn't even care.

Yeah I don't like Pakistan(who truly does?). I also don't like america. I wanna go to Holland, if I am ever worthy enough.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> LOL, if my father was a high ranking officer in the army, I wouldn't be so angry all the time. Life would be easy. I would defend the army or be so rich that I wouldn't even care.
> 
> Yeah I don't like Pakistan(who truly does?). I also don't like america. I wanna go to Holland, if I am ever worthy enough.


As I said, easy to judge


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> LOL, if my father was a high ranking officer in the army, I wouldn't be so angry all the time. Life would be easy. I would defend the army or be so rich that I wouldn't even care.
> 
> Yeah I don't like Pakistan(who truly does?). I also don't like america. I wanna go to Holland, if I am ever worthy enough.


not every person of army is rich because if they were rich they wouldnt be dying in cold places because of avalanches and hunger and also on the boarders.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> And the fact that military jumping into education, they govern these institutes much better then the government or civilians, how are the civilians running institutes? Taking donations and giving you admissions? Army is far more organized and well maintained then any other sect in Pakistan. So what if they're strict? Ever heard laaton ke bhoot baaton se nahi mantay, army knows it well and that is why they are strict, atleast there are rules and regulations in army run institutes and colleges.


I love rules and regulations. I liked order. Uncle was bragging over something that wasn't worthy of bragging about , that is what I didn't like.
Army does run things better, but only because the good civilians don't get involved in administration or leave the country.
Pvt clgs taking money for admissions is a true example of capitalism and I see nothing wrong with it. They take money from you and promise you a degree, but you still have to pass the papers on your own.
Pvt colgs earn their own money, whereas the army takes money from the taxpayers to set up private enterprises and then don't pay taxes on those enterprises. Biggest welfare queens in this country.

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> As I said, easy to judge


It is.



tamoor said:


> not every person of army is rich because if they were rich they wouldnt be dying in cold places because of avalanches and hunger and also on the boarders.


Which why I said high ranking. Army has some good people, but they never reach the top.


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> I love rules and regulations. I liked order. Uncle was bragging over something that wasn't worthy of bragging about , that is what I didn't like.
> Army does run things better, but only because the good civilians don't get involved in administration or leave the country.
> Pvt clgs taking money for admissions is a true example of capitalism and I see nothing wrong with it. They take money from you and promise you a degree, but you still have to pass the papers on your own.
> Pvt colgs earn their own money, whereas the army takes money from the taxpayers to set up private enterprises and then don't pay taxes on those enterprises. Biggest welfare queens in this country.


Yes of course they run better a medical institute by making you remember your mommy and daddy(not you anyone) when they wake you up at 4 am make you run like a horse,work like an ox and feel like a dog.I definately sarcastically agree with you.


----------



## SonnenSays

tamoor said:


> Yes of course they run better a medical institute by making you remember your mommy and daddy(not you anyone) when they wake you up at 4 am make you run like a horse,work like an ox and feel like a dog.I definately sarcastically agree with you.


I was being not sarcastic. I love order. I love strictness and rules and regulations as long as the enforcer is fair.
Hate the shugali mohaul.


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> I was being not sarcastic. I love order. I love strictness and rules and regulations as long as the enforcer is fair.
> Hate the shugali mohaul.


I didnt say you were being sarcastic.I was being sarcastic when i said that i agree with you.Listen if you like to be treated in the way i breifed about earlier to be made to run like a horse,work like an ox and feel like a dog then May ALLAH HELP YOU.


----------



## SonnenSays

tamoor said:


> I didnt say you were being sarcastic.I was being sarcastic when i said that i agree with you.Listen if you like to be treated in the way i breifed about earlier to be made to run like a horse,work like an ox and feel like a dog then May ALLAH HELP YOU.


I just wanted to clarify that I WASN'T BEING SARCASTIC.
And you don't get an 8 pack by doing nothing.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Yes of course they run better a medical institute by making you remember your mommy and daddy(not you anyone) when they wake you up at 4 am make you run like a horse,work like an ox and feel like a dog.I definately sarcastically agree with you.


We're talking about army run medical colleges, not military academies, and they make you run like a horse at 4 am, only then the person turns out to be strong enough to die in avalanches or cold fronts.

- - - Updated - - -

*Guys I talked to a friend, he had his FMH test today and the test was exactly the one I gave a day before, like seriously? isn't this unfair? :/
He told me a girl completed the test in like 11 minutes, they're giving the same test to everyone? :/
*


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> *Guys I talked to a friend, he had his FMH test today and the test was exactly the one I gave a day before, like seriously? isn't this unfair? :/
> He told me a girl completed the test in like 11 minutes, they're giving the same test to everyone? :/
> *


LOL. Stop crying. I had 3-4 wrong questions and I think I was the only one and I ain't even mad.
Guess those who will give the test on 9th will have perfect scores. Bye bye FMH

On a serious note, I wanna ask, does cmh have seats reserved for army people?


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> LOL. Stop crying. I had 3-4 wrong questions and I think I was the only one and I ain't even mad.
> Guess those who will give the test on 9th will have perfect scores. Bye bye FMH
> 
> On a serious note, I wanna ask, does cmh have seats reserved for army people?


Got no idea about that, but they did ask me if I had my father in army or not, ps you can say bye bye to FMH with an aggregate of 78.3%, I can't, I am going for BDS and I don't have many options :/


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Got no idea about that, but they did ask me if I had my father in army or not, *ps you can say bye bye to FMH with an aggregate of 78.3%*, I can't, I am going for BDS and I don't have many options :/


Y u do diz? Y?:bawling:

And yeah why did they ask that? Separate way of admitting them or just reserving seats?


----------



## AbraDabra

I dont know why you people got asked that. I just submitted the form online and noone asked me if i had army links when I went to get my admit card. :/


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> I dont know why you people got asked that. I just submitted the form online and noone asked me if i had army links when I went to get my admit card. :/


I was there to submit it. Didn't bring the form home. They had a separate thing you could fill if you had some #armyswag.


----------



## AbraDabra

I see. I don't think they would give army children preference though. Perhaps for the cadet program. But not outside it.


----------



## NarjisShah

canon47 said:


> you dont wanna go outside islamabad dude?


*how'd the interviews go?
*


Umer Yamin said:


> Uniforms? I am not applying then, lol


*downright ugly uniforms. *:wth:


tamoor said:


> Do you know that i consider burqa or hijab like a uniform?Girls dont like hijab or burqa or uniform.So by that defination i am not being girly.But you dont like uniform so you are being a girl here although i am pretty sure that its not delibrate act.


*not sure what you were getting at, but Riphah has the hijab as part of their uniform and its mandatory for girls to cover their heads. Not that I, personally have any problems with that but nobody should be FORCED to cover anything.
*


Umer Yamin said:


> Take a raakkaatt laannchheerr.


*loving the rocket launcher obsession. Makes two of us.
*


SonnenSays said:


> LOL. Stop crying. I had 3-4 wrong questions and I think I was the only one and I ain't even mad.
> Guess those who will give the test on 9th will have perfect scores. Bye bye FMH
> 
> On a serious note, I wanna ask, does cmh have seats reserved for army people?


*it does. Almost every punjab college does -_-*


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *it does. Almost every punjab college does -_-*


Not my sweet dear K.E. #armyswag can't be that strong.
Yeah, UET has some seats for them. What's weird is that the quota for federal employees is gone but the army quota is still in place. Conclusion:
#armyswag > #fedgovswag


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> Not my sweet dear K.E. #armyswag can't be that strong.
> Yeah, UET has some seats for them. What's weird is that the quota for federal employees is gone but the army quota is still in place. Conclusion:
> #armyswag > #fedgovswag


*Getting into K.E is impossible as it is. A couple more years of #armyswag and the likes of us will be selling coconuts on the sidewalk.*


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *Getting into K.E is impossible as it is. A couple more years of #armyswag and the likes of us will be selling coconuts on the sidewalk.*


U juz jelly cuz ain't got sum #armyswag

Wish I had some #armyswag


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> U juz jelly cuz ain't got sum #armyswag
> 
> Wish I had some #armyswag


*You'd just be another one of those people who others secretly wish death upon cuz of biased treatment from colleges. #armyswag? Yeahh, no.*


----------



## Raza339

Just wondering all the people who are interested in CMH and probably know more about it than me ... I have been hearing that CMH, although a good school, lacks the clinical exposure you get in some other schools like SMDC (shalamar). They say this because of the fact that its an army hospital and you are not always allowed to treat certain patients. Just need some clarification on that because I am trying to decide which would be better option SMDC or CMH. 

Thanks


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *You'd just be another one of those people who others secretly wish death upon cuz of biased treatment from colleges. #armyswag? Yeahh, no.*


I still want it. Those wishes bare no fruit. Ask me. But dat swag is unmatchable. 



Raza339 said:


> Just wondering all the people who are interested in CMH and probably know more about it than me ... I have been hearing that CMH, although a good school, lacks the clinical exposure you get in some other schools like SMDC (shalamar). They say this because of the fact that its an army hospital and you are not always allowed to treat certain patients. Just need some clarification on that because I am trying to decide which would be better option SMDC or CMH.
> 
> Thanks


I think this is true and I brought this up earlier. You can't touch any of that #armyswag with your civilian hands.


----------



## Raza339

I think this is true and I brought this up earlier. You can't touch any of that #armyswag with your civilian hands.[/QUOTE]

Haha man thats a bit too much army swag I couldnt find anyone from CMH to ask I have just heard from students in other schools saying that. Just wanted to know if its a big deal because in my opinion aside from CMH being 3-4 years older than SMDC they are pretty much the same... If anything SMDC get a slight edge because of the clinical exposure. Just struggling to make up my mind which is better (I read tones of threads on this lol) .... Not that I got accepted yet lol but wishful thinking in case I get both


----------



## SonnenSays

Raza339 said:


> Haha man thats a bit too much army swag I couldnt find anyone from CMH to ask I have just heard from students in other schools saying that. Just wanted to know if its a big deal because in my opinion aside from CMH being 3-4 years older than SMDC they are pretty much the same... If anything SMDC get a slight edge because of the clinical exposure. Just struggling to make up my mind which is better (I read tones of threads on this lol) .... Not that I got accepted yet lol but wishful thinking in case I get both


What's your aggregate and have you done f.sc or a levels?


----------



## Raza339

My aggregate is a long story But its enough (dont as long story) lol and plus im applying on a foreign seat so its completely different from the 82% plus they asking locals. Just was debating between the two schools.


----------



## SonnenSays

Raza339 said:


> My aggregate is a long story But its enough (dont as long story) lol and plus im applying on a foreign seat so its completely different from the 82% plus they asking locals. Just was debating between the two schools.


Tell me your story. I have got all the time in the world and I love to read.


----------



## Raza339

I wrote the American MCAT which was a drama and a half cuz UHS started accepting it last year but I was the first case so no one knew how to calculate the aggregate. This resulted in multiple visits to diff schools and calling UHS and then HEC saying they wont accept American MCAT even tho UHS prospectus says foreign students can have it. Thats basically what happen in a nutshell .... and not to forget the countless times HEC/UHS/Schools hung up on me lol


----------



## SonnenSays

Raza339 said:


> I wrote the American MCAT which was a drama and a half cuz UHS started accepting it last year but I was the first case so no one knew how to calculate the aggregate. This resulted in multiple visits to diff schools and calling UHS and then HEC saying they wont accept American MCAT even tho UHS prospectus says foreign students can have it. Thats basically what happen in a nutshell .... and not to forget the countless times HEC/UHS/Schools hung up on me lol


You have completed 4 years of college but haven't taken the pakistani mcat?


----------



## Raza339

SonnenSays said:


> You have completed 4 years of college but haven't taken the pakistani mcat?


Ye man and the pakistani mcat is nothing like the american... the pak one is all memorization


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Y u do diz? Y?:bawling:
> 
> And yeah why did they ask that? Separate way of admitting them or just reserving seats?


No idea but I really don't expect any corrupt under cover practices from the Army 

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> I dont know why you people got asked that. I just submitted the form online and noone asked me if i had army links when I went to get my admit card. :/


The guy who filled the form for me on the laptop asked me as he was taking my information.

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *how'd the interviews go?
> *
> *downright ugly uniforms. *:wth:
> 
> *not sure what you were getting at, but Riphah has the hijab as part of their uniform and its mandatory for girls to cover their heads. Not that I, personally have any problems with that but nobody should be FORCED to cover anything.
> *
> *loving the rocket launcher obsession. Makes two of us.
> *
> *it does. Almost every punjab college does -_-*


It's not rocket launcher :O
it is Raakkeett laannccheerr

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> U juz jelly cuz ain't got sum #armyswag
> 
> Wish I had some #armyswag


me too 

- - - Updated - - -



Raza339 said:


> Just wondering all the people who are interested in CMH and probably know more about it than me ... I have been hearing that CMH, although a good school, lacks the clinical exposure you get in some other schools like SMDC (shalamar). They say this because of the fact that its an army hospital and you are not always allowed to treat certain patients. Just need some clarification on that because I am trying to decide which would be better option SMDC or CMH.
> 
> Thanks


I've heard the same thing too, visit the hospitals and campuses personally, and decide for yourself, and do apply in both.


----------



## SonnenSays

Raza339 said:


> Ye man and the pakistani mcat is nothing like the american... the pak one is all memorization


You must be really old then.
pak mcat sux


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> It's not rocket launcher :O
> it is Raakkeett laannccheerr


*looll, reminds me of that game Metal Slug, on ps2. Not sure if you know it, but the guy used to say it like that when you picked up a launcher from an enemy, Raaaket Lauuuncherrr.

*


SonnenSays said:


> You must be really old then.
> pak mcat sux


*​lol @ the first line.*


----------



## Raza339

SonnenSays said:


> You must be really old then.
> pak mcat sux


Lol that's one way to put it but ye did my bsc.


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *looll, reminds me of that game Metal Slug, on ps2. Not sure if you know it, but the guy used to say it like that when you picked up a launcher from an enemy, Raaaket Lauuuncherrr.
> 
> *
> *​lol @ the first line.*


I played Metal Slug on windows, I don't think that it was on Ps2, Ps1, maybe.


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> I played Metal Slug on windows, I don't think that it was on Ps2, Ps1, maybe.


*probably ps1 then. Good game.*


----------



## Umer Yamin

I was wondering if anyone could tell me, how to change my avatar? Lol


----------



## canon47

NarjisShah said:


> *how'd the interviews go?*
> *-*


super fine actually  . was a strange but exiting type of interview. 10 interviews in 1. 10 different rooms. every six minutes for 1 room. buzzer rang and then to the next.


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *looll, reminds me of that game Metal Slug, on ps2. Not sure if you know it, but the guy used to say it like that when you picked up a launcher from an enemy, Raaaket Lauuuncherrr.
> *
> *​lol @ the first line.*


You are such a cool dude,


Umer Yamin said:


> I played Metal Slug on windows, I don't think that it was on Ps2, Ps1, maybe.


I think it was out on ps2.
Also in metal gear solid he used to say raacckkeet laancher


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me, how to change my avatar? Lol


*you go to "Settings" given at the top of the page, and then there's an option to 'Edit Avatar"
*


canon47 said:


> super fine actually  . was a strange but exiting type of interview. 10 interviews in 1. 10 different rooms. every six minutes for 1 room. buzzer rang and then to the next.


*woo, sounds pretty cool. This was for al-nafees or that other one?
*


SonnenSays said:


> You are such a cool dude


*i know, right? Apart from my **** problem.
*


----------



## hifz22

is it true that cmh's merit closed at 82 last year


----------



## Crypt

hifz22 said:


> is it true that cmh's merit closed at 82 last year


Upto an 80 is true...
Not all too above that.


----------



## Umer Yamin

hifz22 said:


> is it true that cmh's merit closed at 82 last year


81 according to their office.


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

Hey so I got in at RLMC with 74% and i still have my FMH test tomorrow. Plus i have yet to apply in LMDC and AMDC but RLMC gave me till 11th Nov to submit the fee. What should i doooo?


----------



## Crypt

AlevelsMedStudent said:


> Hey so I got in at RLMC with 74% and i still have my FMH test tomorrow. Plus i have yet to apply in LMDC and AMDC but RLMC gave me till 11th Nov to submit the fee. What should i doooo?


Do what i did,
Submit the fee..

I gave up on the fmh test,
High stakes at lmdc
Amdc..not better than rlmc..


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

You got in at RLMC as well?


----------



## Crypt

AlevelsMedStudent said:


> You got in at RLMC as well?


Yesss.


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

Crypt said:


> Yesss.


Congratss 

So i shouldnt wait for LMDC or AMDC or anything?


----------



## Crypt

AlevelsMedStudent said:


> Congratss
> 
> So i shouldnt wait for LMDC or AMDC or anything?


I didnt..
No chance with this aggregate at LMDC,
And amdc would've been my last resort if i hadn't gotten into rlmc..


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

Crypt said:


> Do what i did,
> Submit the fee..
> 
> I gave up on the fmh test,
> High stakes at lmdc
> Amdc..not better than rlmc..


Oh i read this whole thing now 
Hmmmmm.... im so confused :/

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> I didnt..
> No chance with this aggregate at LMDC,
> And amdc would've been my last resort if i hadn't gotten into rlmc..


But i heard AMDC is better?


----------



## Crypt

AlevelsMedStudent said:


> Oh i read this whole thing now
> Hmmmmm.... im so confused :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> But i heard AMDC is better?


Again...the location thing...

But that aint something for me..


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

Crypt said:


> Again...the location thing... But that aint something for me..


 So other than location RLMC is better? Cuz both are pretty far from my place so doesnt make much of a difference

- - - Updated - - -

By AMDC i mean Akhtar Saeed so which is better? Central Park, Rashid Latif or Akhtar Saeed?


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

For sure Akhtar saeed is better than Rashid latif.


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

Wahab Shabbir said:


> For sure Akhtar saeed is better than Rashid latif.


Rashid Latif has a way better teaching hospital though


----------



## Crypt

Wahab Shabbir said:


> For sure Akhtar saeed is better than Rashid latif.


Nope..


----------



## MedCat

Someone plz tell me the Test pattern fo Akhtar Saeed. And their syllabus ...
Plz plz plz plz

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## hifz22

Umer Yamin said:


> 81 according to their office.


they said 80.6 last month and now they're saying 82, my mcat aggregate is 83.3 what are my chances at cmh?


----------



## zainyr

can somebody explain why akhtar saeed is not a good college. i have consulted a number of teachers who are currently teaching mbbs students and they all say that akhtar saeed got a really nice faculty and college. 

its near my home and i am looking forward to taking admission there. so please add your views too...thanks


----------



## Amish_01

Which is the better option? 
Central Park or Rashid Latif?


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> I just wanted to clarify that I WASN'T BEING SARCASTIC.
> And you don't get an 8 pack by doing nothing.


What of the people who dont want 8 pack?But they are forced to have one.Instead of limiting medical peoples innovation it is killed and destroyed there.

- - - Updated - - -

Not to forget to be a doctor you dont need an 8 pack.


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> What of the people who dont want 8 pack?But they are forced to have one.Instead of limiting medical peoples innovation it is killed and destroyed there.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Not to forget to be a doctor you dont need an 8 pack.


8 pack what??

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah

saske khan said:


> 8 pack what??


*Abs. Probably one of the most beautiful things to exist.*


----------



## botmen

^ wow :3

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt

NarjisShah said:


> *Abs. Probably one of the most beautiful things to exist.*




Dear sis..
U oughta hold it down on the coffee..


----------



## NarjisShah

*too much caffeine in my bloodstream. my apologies.*


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *too much caffeine in my bloodstream. my apologies.*


I wasn't gonna hit the gym, but for you I'll make an exception.


----------



## Umer Yamin

AlevelsMedStudent said:


> Hey so I got in at RLMC with 74% and i still have my FMH test tomorrow. Plus i have yet to apply in LMDC and AMDC but RLMC gave me till 11th Nov to submit the fee. What should i doooo?


You should go to it if you do not have any problems with the location.

- - - Updated - - -



AlevelsMedStudent said:


> So other than location RLMC is better? Cuz both are pretty far from my place so doesnt make much of a difference
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> By AMDC i mean Akhtar Saeed so which is better? Central Park, Rashid Latif or Akhtar Saeed?


Central Park, then RLMC, because of its good teaching hospital, AMDC is in Bahria and building wise better then RLMC, but if that doesn't matter to you, then RLMC is a good choice.

- - - Updated - - -



hifz22 said:


> they said 80.6 last month and now they're saying 82, my mcat aggregate is 83.3 what are my chances at cmh?


I don't know but a friend of mine asked them and they told 81%, and get around 70-75% in their test and your chances are strong.


----------



## AbraDabra

I was wondering, guys, out of popular opinion why dont we make our own list of college preference? For simplicity sake, I say we leave out those not under UHS. So that breaks off Shifa and AKU. Personally, my list is:

CMH=Shalamar
Sharif
FMH
LMDC
Rashid Latif
CPMC
Akhtar Saeed
Avicenna.

I do believe continental was going to get a warning or ban this year, was it not?

Maybe I should make a separate thread about this though


----------



## Umer Yamin

Amish_01 said:


> Which is the better option?
> Central Park or Rashid Latif?


Central Park.

- - - Updated - - -



zainyr said:


> can somebody explain why akhtar saeed is not a good college. i have consulted a number of teachers who are currently teaching mbbs students and they all say that akhtar saeed got a really nice faculty and college.
> 
> its near my home and i am looking forward to taking admission there. so please add your views too...thanks


If it's near to your home, then go, and it isn't bad at all, in comparison to Rashid Latif, some people consider RLMC better.


----------



## NarjisShah

AbraDabra said:


> I was wondering, guys, out of popular opinion why dont we make our own list of college preference? For simplicity sake, I say we leave out those not under UHS. So that breaks off Shifa and AKU. Personally, my list is:
> 
> CMH=Shalamar
> Sharif
> LMDC
> Rashid Latif
> Akhtar Saeed
> IMDC [im unsure if this is UHS territory or not. I think it isnt]
> Avicenna.
> 
> Maybe I should make a separate thread about this though


*​IMDC isnt under UHS.

*


SonnenSays said:


> I wasn't gonna hit the gym, but for you I'll make an exception.


:woot: *woot woot. *


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> I was wondering, guys, out of popular opinion why dont we make our own list of college preference? For simplicity sake, I say we leave out those not under UHS. So that breaks off Shifa and AKU. Personally, my list is:
> 
> CMH=Shalamar
> Sharif
> LMDC
> Rashid Latif
> Akhtar Saeed
> IMDC [im unsure if this is UHS territory or not. I think it isnt]
> Avicenna.
> 
> Maybe I should make a separate thread about this though


WOW FMH not even in your list.


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> WOW FMH not even in your list.


Not even central park.


----------



## AbraDabra

Easy folks easy, editing now


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> what of the people who dont want 8 pack?but they are forced to have one.instead of limiting medical peoples innovation it is killed and destroyed there.
> 
> - - - updated - - -
> 
> not to forget to be a doctor you dont need an 8 pack.


who tells you that they make you wake up at 4am and run like horses in medical colleges? Bro this practice is only done in cadet colleges or military academies, not in colleges like cmh..........

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> 8 pack what??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


8 packs of lays.

- - - Updated - - -

*Well my list would be:
1. CMH
2. Shalamar
3. Sharif
4. FMH
5. Central Park
6. LMDC
7. RLMC
8. Akhtar Saeed
9. Amna Inayat
10. Continental
*


----------



## AbraDabra

Why would you not mention Akhtar saeed?

Also, any reasoning behind CMH above shalamar?


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *​IMDC isnt under UHS.*
> :woot: *woot woot. *


Baby, i'll do it just for you.



AbraDabra said:


> Maybe I should make a separate thread about this though


That would be best.



Umer Yamin said:


> 8 packs of lays.


That hurt .:bawling:



My list:
1.cpmc
2.cmh
3.avicenna
4.lmdc
5.fmh
6.sharif
7.shalamr
8.rlmc
9.akhtar
10. every other college in pakistan
11.continental


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> Why would you not mention Akhtar saeed?
> 
> Also, any reasoning behind CMH above shalamar?


Theres so many of them..
Natural to forget one...always..


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> Why would you not mention Akhtar saeed?
> 
> Also, any reasoning behind CMH above shalamar?


naah, no reason, I just like CMH more


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> Also, any reasoning behind CMH above shalamar?


Probably because cmh has got #armyswag


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Probably because cmh has got #armyswag


Hell YEAH!!!!


----------



## AbraDabra

SonnenSays said:


> Baby, i'll do it just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be best.
> 
> 
> 
> That hurt .:bawling:
> 
> 
> 
> My list:
> 1.cpmc
> 2.cmh
> 3.avicenna
> 4.lmdc
> 5.fmh
> 6.sharif
> 7.shalamr
> 8.rlmc
> 9.akhtar
> 10. every other college in pakistan
> 11.continental


That list seems pretty distorted, any reasoning behind placing avicenna so high up? Do you really want an abusive administration that much? :/


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> Baby, i'll do it just for you.


*i dont doubt that you will, 'baby'.

*


Umer Yamin said:


> naah, no reason, I just like CMH more


*no point in having personal lists of colleges you havent gotten into. Be happy with the one you've chosen, or rather, the one that's chosen you  like me, with IMDC and Crypt with RLMC. And experiencing the nightmare i've been through this year with admissions, tests and what not, i'd say its a miracle to get in ANYWHERE.*


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> That list seems pretty distorted, any reasoning behind placing avicenna so high up? Do you really want an abusive administration that much? :/


Tells one thing though,
#Armyswag not a thing against #housingschemeswag..;P


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> That list seems pretty distorted, any reasoning behind placing avicenna so high up? Do you really want an abusive administration that much? :/


avicenna and cmh are near my house.
Wanna eat dinner in chugtai's house.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Tells one thing though,
> #Armyswag not a thing against #housingschemeswag..;P


DHA has no power by itself.


----------



## AbraDabra

Ouch, Narjis. 

Sigh, i've seen both CMH and Shalamar. Shalamar seems like it truly has more potential. A merit intake comparable to CMH, UHS positions, a hospital that is basically public, a good, advanced medical college, LUMS trustees on the board. It might just blow up to become one of our best ever, is what I mean. 
I've even rejected Shifa for CMH/Shalamar. [Not hating, Shifa is still pretty awesome ]


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> Ouch, Narjis.
> 
> Sigh, i've seen both CMH and Shalamar. Shalamar seems like it truly has more potential. A merit intake comparable to CMH, UHS positions, a hospital that is basically public, a good, advanced medical college, LUMS trustees on the board. It might just blow up to become one of our best ever, is what I mean.
> I've even rejected Shifa for CMH/Shalamar. [Not hating, Shifa is still pretty awesome ]


Y choos the 'mite blow up'
To the 'already blown up to be awesome' eh?


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> Ouch, Narjis.


I see she still doubts my commitment.
Y u do diz narjis y?


----------



## NarjisShah

AbraDabra said:


> Ouch, Narjis.
> 
> Sigh, i've seen both CMH and Shalamar. Shalamar seems like it truly has more potential. A merit intake comparable to CMH, UHS positions, a hospital that is basically public, a good, advanced medical college, LUMS trustees on the board. It might just blow up to become one of our best ever, is what I mean.
> I've even rejected Shifa for CMH/Shalamar. [Not hating, Shifa is still pretty awesome ]


*bro please. Your aggregate's awesome. You shouldnt even be here.
#hating
*


----------



## Crypt

NarjisShah said:


> *bro please. Your aggregate's awesome. You shouldnt even be here.
> #hating
> *


Atta girl..


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> I see she still doubts my commitment.
> Y u do diz narjis y?


*​<3*


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

SonnenSays said:


> Baby, i'll do it just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be best.
> 
> 
> 
> That hurt .:bawling:
> 
> 
> 
> My list:
> 1.cpmc
> 2.cmh
> 3.avicenna
> 4.lmdc
> 5.fmh
> 6.sharif
> 7.shalamr
> 8.rlmc
> 9.akhtar
> 10. every other college in pakistan
> 11.continental


my list is same as that of UHS 
k.E
ALAMA iqbal 
FATIMA JINNAH 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. dera Gazi khan
sheikh zayd  
WITH MASHAALLAH 72 % aggregate


----------



## AbraDabra

Narjis, I am both flattered and offended.


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Atta girl..


like wheat flour girl?


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> like wheat flour girl?


The attaboy like..

Figure of speech oh majestic sonnen


----------



## AbraDabra

And what I mean is, I can see Shalamar being right up there with the best, maybe even go higher. Its making a name for itself so quickly. And ofcourse its in my own city.


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> The attaboy like..
> 
> Figure of speech oh majestic sonnen


Well I do like atta.



AbraDabra said:


> And what I mean is, I can see Shalamar being right up there with the best, maybe even go higher. Its making a name for itself so quickly. And ofcourse its in my own city.


What's so good about it?
LUMS administration thing isn't impressive.


----------



## NarjisShah

AbraDabra said:


> Narjis, I am both flattered and offended.


*you should be flattered. So flattered that you blow into a million pieces of shiny stuff. And i get your college seat.
Kidding, we love you. #MakeUsProud.
*


----------



## AbraDabra

SonnenSays said:


> Well I do like atta.
> 
> 
> 
> What's so good about it?
> LUMS administration thing isn't impressive.


I find it good because of the mixture it has going. You get the feeling that this college is going places. The faculty is seasoned but not all old and pruny and unfriendly like other places. The LUMS thing was just a little icing thats all. The hospital is really old, like, REALLY old. Its in an area which is highly populated but the majority of the community there is poor, so you WILL get good clinical exposure. The college itself, from what I have seen of it, is very good looking, probably sharif surpasses it, but personally i kind of liked it more then CMH. And they're still building up. The hospital is under a trust also, thats also a bonus for the students.

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *you should be flattered. So flattered that you blow into a million pieces of shiny stuff. And i get your college seat.
> Kidding, i love you. #MakeUsProud.
> *


...Scary. Well atleast im making SOMEONE proud /overly-demanding parents/


----------



## Eman

Totally agree with AbraDabra on Shalamar. If I end up in a private college, I'll want to go to shalamar too. Its just that my family wants me to opt for CMH. Confused at the moment. I rejected Shifa too, don't want to leave Lahore.


----------



## AbraDabra

Eman, PM me if you want to go into details, but i would SERIOUSLY advise you to go for Shalamar. Its your future not theirs.


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> I find it good because of the mixture it has going. You get the feeling that this college is going places. The faculty is seasoned but not all old and pruny and unfriendly like other places. The LUMS thing was just a little icing thats all. The hospital is really old, like, REALLY old. Its in an area which is highly populated but the majority of the community there is poor, so you WILL get good clinical exposure. The college itself, from what I have seen of it, is very good looking, probably sharif surpasses it, but personally i kind of liked it more then CMH. And they're still building up. The hospital is under a trust also, thats also a bonus for the students.


C'mon the building is ugly.
Hospital has 400-500 beds? Other have more beds. But at least their hospital isn't empty. No one on the faculty is famous.
Roads outside are a nightmare to drive on;very busy.


----------



## Eman

No its not like that. My parents are very supportive and the decision is totally upto me. However, they think cmh is a better choice. But at the end of the day its my decision  its just me who's a bit confused :/


----------



## AbraDabra

Well i guess different people have different perspectives.
Its 510 I think, i'll check. But its more crowded then most other private colleges.
Faculty might not be very famous, but they are still good teachers I think, ex-AIMC etc.
I dont know if the roads matter that much...but might be a concern for some I suppose.

- - - Updated - - -



Eman said:


> No its not like that. My parents are very supportive and the decision is totally upto me. However, they think cmh is a better choice. But at the end of the day its my decision  its just me who's a bit confused :/


Well what is your confusion?


----------



## Eman

I've asked lots of people about this. And after listening to so many different opinions I'm a bit uncertain. What if shalamar doesn't live upto the expectations? And cmh definitely has a better reputation.


----------



## dazzlingprince

Its really simple if u are from islamabad go for imdc or shifa or fauji foundation if ur from lahore either go for cmh or lmdc.. rashid latif is also good and shalamar is also gud for many reasons 
now the biggest problem of shifa is that the hospital is for elite class and u wuld be really facing problms with the clinicals starting from 3rd year mbbs and patient strngth would be below than normal and for cmh its under army so there is no certainty that uwill get through
be happy with where u got admssn and its really imp to ask for a senior medical student for help as they wuld surely guide u that what medical is sharing everythng with every doctor.. for lahoris i prefer lmdc as its old well built and good faculty and as for isloo i wuld prefer imdc as they have the best faculty and clinically their students are more strong than shifa !! most of their hod's are from nishtar medical college multan and rawalpindi medical college pindi so as being a student of imdc i wuld always like to share the story that our chairman was the family doctor of royal family of saudia arabia in shah abdul faisal reign and dean is also a nishtarian with the only doctor in pak to diagnose each disease perfcctly he's currntly professr of medicine for final year mbbs and almost everyone in islo is well aware of gynae prof mam khalida a well known doc of pk so choice is urs but weve got a very gud faculty and btw teaching is what all matters in mbbs afterall
bds is as gud as mbbs but dont know much abut dat im doing my final year from here


----------



## SonnenSays

Is Shifa like a big deal?


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> Is Shifa like a big deal?


BIGGEST.
After aku.


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> BIGGEST.
> After aku.


First I heard about it was on this forum.


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> First I heard about it was on this forim


Thats on u..

Heard of it since ive thot of medicine,
U obviously...cudnt have.

Not really the med freak...


----------



## yoyahyo

then you've been spending way too much time on this particular thread...shifa has its own thread because its soo popular 



I know my boy Crypt will agree with me..btw nice avatar change crypt..fits yours name perfectly


----------



## Crypt

yoyahyo said:


> then you've been spending way too much time on this particular thread...shifa has its own thread because its soo popular
> 
> 
> 
> I know my boy Crypt will agree with me..btw nice avatar change crypt..fits yours name perfectly


Not just this thread yoyahyo..
Theres a hakimullah too tht takes up all
Of the guy..

And ty..


----------



## SonnenSays

yoyahyo said:


> then you've been spending way too much time on this particular thread...shifa has its own thread because its soo popular





Every college has its own thread.
Never visited the shifa one because never was interested in shifa.


----------



## yoyahyo

You're telling me the 10 colleges you guys were ranking on here have their own thread? Then whats the point of this thread? To talk about those threads? 


Since you never heard of shifa it makes sense why you were never interested or visited.


----------



## SonnenSays

yoyahyo said:


> You're telling me the 10 colleges you guys were ranking on here have their own thread? Then whats the point of this thread? To talk about those threads?
> Since you never heard of shifa it makes sense why you were never interested or visited.


It's an all encompassing,inclusive thread. Has little snippets that won't fit in other threads.

That's the reason.


----------



## yoyahyo

lol ok


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *i dont doubt that you will, 'baby'.
> 
> *
> *no point in having personal lists of colleges you havent gotten into. Be happy with the one you've chosen, or rather, the one that's chosen you  like me, with IMDC and Crypt with RLMC. And experiencing the nightmare i've been through this year with admissions, tests and what not, i'd say its a miracle to get in ANYWHERE.*


Well if I get around 65% in CMH's test, I can still get into their BDS program, but that would only happen if I prepare for the test, instead, I am playing FIFA right now 

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Narjis, I am both flattered and offended.


Your aggregate is way better then us man and you still seem worried 

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> And what I mean is, I can see Shalamar being right up there with the best, maybe even go higher. Its making a name for itself so quickly. And ofcourse its in my own city.


I've heard many people say that Shalamar has surpassed CMH. Go for it if you can.


----------



## SonnenSays

We are supposed to study for the cmh test?


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> C'mon the building is ugly.
> Hospital has 400-500 beds? Other have more beds. But at least their hospital isn't empty. No one on the faculty is famous.
> Roads outside are a nightmare to drive on;very busy.


The building isn't ugly + it's centrally air conditioned :O
the only thing it lacks is the #armyswag

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Well i guess different people have different perspectives.
> Its 510 I think, i'll check. But its more crowded then most other private colleges.
> Faculty might not be very famous, but they are still good teachers I think, ex-AIMC etc.
> I dont know if the roads matter that much...but might be a concern for some I suppose.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well what is your confusion?


The road and the environment does matter to me atleast.

- - - Updated - - -



Eman said:


> I've asked lots of people about this. And after listening to so many different opinions I'm a bit uncertain. What if shalamar doesn't live upto the expectations? And cmh definitely has a better reputation.


Shalamar will definitely live upto the expectations, the name it has earned in the given time span is impressive, but then again, no one can guarantee.

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> We are supposed to study for the cmh test?


Yep, it won't be like the FMH test, entire Fsc syllabus I heard.


----------



## SonnenSays

Shalamar building is ugly. They should sue the architect.
I am not gonna study for the test. Already iffy with my aggregate but I just refuse to study. Too frustrated and angry.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Shalamar building is ugly. They should sue the architect.
> I am not gonna study for the test. Already iffy with my aggregate but I just refuse to study. Too frustrated and angry.


I am gonna study some notes I made for the MCAT during my time at the Star Institute


----------



## NarjisShah

dazzlingprince said:


> Its really simple if u are from islamabad go for imdc or shifa or fauji foundation if ur from lahore either go for cmh or lmdc.. rashid latif is also good and shalamar is also gud for many reasons
> now the biggest problem of shifa is that the hospital is for elite class and u wuld be really facing problms with the clinicals starting from 3rd year mbbs and patient strngth would be below than normal and for cmh its under army so there is no certainty that uwill get through
> be happy with where u got admssn and its really imp to ask for a senior medical student for help as they wuld surely guide u that what medical is sharing everythng with every doctor.. for lahoris i prefer lmdc as its old well built and good faculty and as for isloo i wuld prefer imdc as they have the best faculty and clinically their students are more strong than shifa !! most of their hod's are from nishtar medical college multan and rawalpindi medical college pindi so as being a student of imdc i wuld always like to share the story that our chairman was the family doctor of royal family of saudia arabia in shah abdul faisal reign and dean is also a nishtarian with the only doctor in pak to diagnose each disease perfcctly he's currntly professr of medicine for final year mbbs and almost everyone in islo is well aware of gynae prof mam khalida a well known doc of pk so choice is urs but weve got a very gud faculty and btw teaching is what all matters in mbbs afterall
> bds is as gud as mbbs but dont know much abut dat im doing my final year from here


*You just gave me a hundred reasons to be proud of getting into IMDC this year. Salute!
*


SonnenSays said:


> Is Shifa like a big deal?


*it really isnt.
*


Crypt said:


> BIGGEST.
> After aku.


*Overstatement of the century bro. Their faculty is nowhere NEAR to being that great. Plus clinicals suck. so like, yeah.
*


Umer Yamin said:


> Well if I get around 65% in CMH's test, I can still get into their BDS program, but that would only happen if I prepare for the test, instead, I am playing FIFA right now


*Really need to hit the books bro. Fifa's not gonna get you that #BDSswag 
Omg i sound like sonnen.
*


----------



## Crypt

dazzlingprince said:


> Its really simple if u are from islamabad go for imdc or shifa or fauji foundation if ur from lahore either go for cmh or lmdc.. rashid latif is also good and shalamar is also gud for many reasons
> now the biggest problem of shifa is that the hospital is for elite class and u wuld be really facing problms with the clinicals starting from 3rd year mbbs and patient strngth would be below than normal and for cmh its under army so there is no certainty that uwill get through
> be happy with where u got admssn and its really imp to ask for a senior medical student for help as they wuld surely guide u that what medical is sharing everythng with every doctor.. for lahoris i prefer lmdc as its old well built and good faculty and as for isloo i wuld prefer imdc as they have the best faculty and clinically their students are more strong than shifa !! most of their hod's are from nishtar medical college multan and rawalpindi medical college pindi so as being a student of imdc i wuld always like to share the story that our chairman was the family doctor of royal family of saudia arabia in shah abdul faisal reign and dean is also a nishtarian with the only doctor in pak to diagnose each disease perfcctly he's currntly professr of medicine for final year mbbs and almost everyone in islo is well aware of gynae prof mam khalida a well known doc of pk so choice is urs but weve got a very gud faculty and btw teaching is what all matters in mbbs afterall
> bds is as gud as mbbs but dont know much abut dat im doing my final year from here


Alrite so doc DID mention rlmc...


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Shalamar building is ugly. They should sue the architect.
> I am not gonna study for the test. Already iffy with my aggregate but I just refuse to study. Too frustrated and angry.


I've visited Shalamar, you're exaggerating bro, their building is not that ugly at all.

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *You just gave me a hundred reasons to be proud of getting into IMDC this year. Salute!
> *
> 
> *it really isnt.
> *
> 
> *Overstatement of the century bro. Their faculty is nowhere NEAR to being that great. Plus clinicals suck. so like, yeah.
> *
> 
> *Really need to hit the books bro. Fifa's not gonna get you that #BDSswag
> Omg i sound like sonnen.
> *


Kal InshALLAH 

- - - Updated - - -

+ FIFA has some kind of an addiction, atleast for me it's like a drug


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Kal InshALLAH


*​when's the test anyway?*


----------



## Crypt

QUIET both ov u...(@umer, @narjis)

Sonnen's goin thru the shifa thread.


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *​when's the test anyway?*


9th 

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> QUIET both ov u...(@umer, @narjis)
> 
> Sonnen's goin thru the shifa thread.


hahahahaha


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> 9th


*erm, good luck and get a move on ! 

*


Crypt said:


> QUIET both ov u...(@umer, @narjis)
> 
> Sonnen's goin thru the shifa thread.


*really need to stop stalking sonnen, bro *


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *erm, good luck and get a move on !
> 
> *
> *really need to stop stalking sonnen, bro *


Thanks


----------



## Crypt

NarjisShah said:


> *erm, good luck and get a move on !
> 
> *
> *really need to stop stalking sonnen, bro *


U try...its fun promise..


----------



## dazzlingprince

grow up guys .. u need to 
its proffesional studies now u dont need to go for the building or anything like a gud environment u just need a good faculty good clinicals and good practice that what makes u a good future doc.. and btw its all on u bcs u urslf hav to work hard to get throu dont blame the colg or faclty.. mehnat karo ga to definetly u would be at the top nahi to u know.. agar ana hai medical main u sincrly have to leave evry actvty and belv me its worth everythng u will enjoy ur tym readng and practcng on ur own body so build up ur mind its a true soon to be a doc IA advice and dat what makes u a gud doc and its really very diffclt but u need to give ur studyz sum serious tym.. atlast choice is all urs where ever u want to go just study hard make urslf ur parents and the country proud .. dis is all we need now a good doctr dats it .. 

- - - Updated - - -

and faculty is good .. go and ask the one who are learning from there and u can urslf diffrntiate btwn anyoder colg
again uve to study urslf.. teachers aint gonna help


----------



## Umer Yamin

I will study hard, but can't leave all my activities awr rattay nai maar sakta.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> I am gonna study some notes I made for the MCAT during my time at the Star Institute


Star, what a disappointment that turned out to be.



NarjisShah said:


> *Really need to hit the books bro. Fifa's not gonna get you that #BDSswag
> Omg i sound like sonnen.*


Yes, my plan is working. SWO is happening.



Umer Yamin said:


> I've visited Shalamar, you're exaggerating bro, their building is not that ugly at all.
> Kal InshALLAH


Building is ugly. 



Crypt said:


> QUIET both ov u...(@umer, @narjis)
> Sonnen's goin thru the shifa thread.


I see someone is obsessed with me. I like it. SWO is progressing.



NarjisShah said:


> *really need to stop stalking sonnen, bro *


No! don't do that. If you do, SWO can't happen.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> U try...its fun promise..


Yes, please do. SWO is on its way.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SWO? And building isn't ugly, and Star was good, specially Mr. Jeffry


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> SWO? And building isn't ugly, and Star was good, specially Mr. Jeffry


Sonnen World Order
The type of questions they gave didn't come in the mcat. wasted time with things not in mcat.
Jaffry felt like a conman.


----------



## NarjisShah

*I dont know about Star but KIPS turned out to be an even bigger disappointment.
SWO all the way~!*


----------



## AlevelsMedStudent

<p>


Umer Yamin said:


> Central Park, then RLMC, because of its good teaching hospital, AMDC is in Bahria and building wise better then RLMC, but if that doesn't matter to you, then RLMC is a good choice.


 Why Central Park above RLMC?</p>


----------



## Crypt

AlevelsMedStudent said:


> <p>
> Why Central Park above RLMC?</p>


Acc to him...it has a football field..


----------



## Umer Yamin

AlevelsMedStudent said:


> <p>
> Why Central Park above RLMC?</p>


Because their students get positions in UHS examinations, apart from the football field, that's my second reason 

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Sonnen World Order
> The type of questions they gave didn't come in the mcat. wasted time with things not in mcat.
> Jaffry felt like a conman.


Jeffry was still a cool guy.

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *I dont know about Star but KIPS turned out to be an even bigger disappointment.
> SWO all the way~!*


Yep KIPS is useless.


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Because their students get positions in UHS examinations, apart from the football field, that's my second reason


U know i nevr consider that ONE reason,
Bcz those UHS toppers do it on their own...
ALOT of it is just them...
Parhna khud hota h...


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> First I heard about it was on this forum.


You must be living under a rock then.Shifa is a big deal but not the type on which you cry if you dont get in ( although few people do)at least not my kind.My kind cry on govt med schools only


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> who tells you that they make you wake up at 4am and run like horses in medical colleges? Bro this practice is only done in cadet colleges or military academies, not in colleges like cmh..........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 8 packs of lays.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Well my list would be:
> 1. CMH
> 2. Shalamar
> 3. Sharif
> 4. FMH
> 5. Central Park
> 6. LMDC
> 7. RLMC
> 8. Akhtar Saeed
> 9. Amna Inayat
> 10. Continental
> *


Layssssss :-X :-\ :-[

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> U know i nevr consider that ONE reason,
> Bcz those UHS toppers do it on their own...
> ALOT of it is just them...
> Parhna khud hota h...


Yes ofcourse but the facillities must be proper and there must be a competitive envioronment there to yeild and facillitate such students.


----------



## jamal




----------



## Umer Yamin

Would anyone please tell me about University of Lahore's dental department?


----------



## canon47

kyaaa ye khula tazaad nae haiii  
i know many friends, a lot of them. who worked so hard for govt colleges. like nothing else was in their life for 2 years. them and books. they have aggregates in 85 and 84. i knew already that i would do some blunders  so i wasnt that sad. but fo them to come so close and then loose the race, nothing hurts worst than that. speaking for federal area including pindi. there are 2 govt colleges, 1 of them isnt uhs affiliated. and then there are 9 colleges private. lack of colleges govt isnt paying attention to medical. then why not increase the seats per college . some of these have enough space to accomodate 200 or 250 students. most not all. but on averege 170 easily.


----------



## Umer Yamin

With an aggregate of 70, sanu ki? xD


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> With an aggregate of 70, sanu ki? xD


Aho.


----------



## AbraDabra

Sigh. O Pakistan why do you always disappoint


----------



## umair333

If Govt colleges merit'll increase then this'll have an impact upon merit of private colleges too...


----------



## MedCat

Umer Yamin said:


> Would anyone please tell me about University of Lahore's dental department?


Its merit was 57 last year. . And dental section is at raiwind rd

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedCat

umair333 said:


> If Govt colleges merit'll increase then this'll have an impact upon merit of private colleges too...


Ya for sure. Some students with 87% aggregate were also applying in private colleges

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt

MedCat said:


> Ya for sure. Some students with 87% aggregate were also applying in private colleges
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


They vre just being safe like abra here.


----------



## MedCat

Crypt said:


> They vre just being safe like abra here.


Is 2nd list displayed in private colleges ? Or the first one is the final one ?

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt

MedCat said:


> Is 2nd list displayed in private colleges ? Or the first one is the final one ?
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


First one is pretty much it.
They might just call for vacancies but that is the narrowest vent for anyone hoping to get in.
Speaking specifically of??


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> Got no idea about that, but they did ask me if I had my father in army or not, ps you can say bye bye to FMH with an aggregate of 78.3%, I can't, I am going for BDS and I don't have many options :/


Why should a person with 78 aggregate say bye bye to fmh its closing aggregate was 76.Also not to forget its aggregate was 76 last year with i think 100 seats now there are 150 seats.


----------



## dazzlingprince

u dont need dat crap mugging like stuff but uve to be sincere wid studies aur har cheez ap k samne hi hogi observe karo aur yad karo bs

- - - Updated - - -

whos the one applying in imdc this year?????


----------



## Crypt

dazzlingprince said:


> u dont need dat crap mugging like stuff but uve to be sincere wid studies aur har cheez ap k samne hi hogi observe karo aur yad karo bs
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> whos the one applying in imdc this year?????


Thread: islamabad medical and dental college.

All the info u need on that.


----------



## AbraDabra

Not to scare anyone, but if the 86% news holds true, I see alot of people funneling into private colleges with 84-85 aggregates :/


----------



## SonnenSays

tamoor said:


> You must be living under a rock then.Shifa is a big deal but not the type on which you cry if you dont get in ( although few people do)at least not my kind.My kind cry on govt med schools only


Never had heard of it and was aware of went on in the world.



AbraDabra said:


> Not to scare anyone, but if the 86% news holds true, I see alot of people funneling into private colleges with 84-85 aggregates :/


Dude, I don't think it will increase that much that year. It will drop or remain static or increase infinitesimally. This is jusy speculation, that too in an urdu newspaper. We will see who is right on nov 16.


----------



## AbraDabra

SonnenSays said:


> Never had heard of it and was aware of went on in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I don't think it will increase that much that year. It will drop or remain static or increase infinitesimally. This is jusy speculation, that too in an urdu newspaper. We will see who is right on nov 16.


You have no idea how much I hope you're right bro.


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> You have no idea how much I hope you're right bro.


You willing to leave lahore?

Was at sharif today. guy with 85.7 was there applying.


----------



## AbraDabra

SonnenSays said:


> You willing to leave lahore?
> 
> Was at sharif today. guy with 85.7 was there applying.


I dont really know, I think im going to pass up on the whole government thing altogether if they put me in like, DG Khan or whatever.
Sharifs applications are still open?


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> I dont really know, I think im going to pass up on the whole government thing altogether if they put me in like, DG Khan or whatever.
> Sharifs applications are still open?


Y did u pass up shifa?


----------



## AbraDabra

They were asking for me to submit my originals indefinitely, dont want to do that. Also, even though its a powerhouse, I think i'd be better off in CMH or Shalamar


----------



## NarjisShah

jamal said:


>


*can someone please summarise and translate this? :/
Also, didnt know you could post pictures on here *:!:



Umer Yamin said:


> Would anyone please tell me about University of Lahore's dental department?


*iz pretty sexy. Had a friend there.
*


dazzlingprince said:


> u dont need dat crap mugging like stuff but uve to be sincere wid studies aur har cheez ap k samne hi hogi observe karo aur yad karo bs
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> whos the one applying in imdc this year?????


*i did. Got in.*


----------



## Crypt

NarjisShah said:


> *can someone please summarise and translate this? :/
> Also, didnt know you could post pictures on here *:!:


HEADLINE: chances of merit exceeding 86%,
Hundreds of students might be deprived of admission.

Last year merit closed at 84.22
According to well informed sources.
This is year it cud exceed 86,

There are 3405 seats in punjab medical colleges out of which 3022 are for open merit,
Whereas,
There are 216 seats in dental colleges out of which 175 are for open merit.

It is expected that the closing merit this year maybe 86.1.
As a rise of 1.88% is expected in the merit.

But v r yet to find out on the 16th of november.


----------



## NarjisShah

Crypt said:


> HEADLINE: chances of merit exceeding 86%,
> Hundreds of students might be deprived of admission.
> 
> Last year merit closed at 84.22
> According to well informed sources.
> This is year it cud exceed 86,
> 
> There are 3405 seats in punjab medical colleges out of which 3022 are for open merit,
> Whereas,
> There are 216 seats in dental colleges out of which 175 are for open merit.
> 
> It is expected that the closing merit this year maybe 86.1.
> 
> But v r yet to find out on the 16th of november.


*holy cow. Thats INSANEEE ! feel sorry for 2014 applicants. They're screwed, dude.*


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> HEADLINE: chances of merit exceeding 86%,
> Hundreds of students might be deprived of admission.
> 
> Last year merit closed at 84.22
> According to well informed sources.
> This is year it cud exceed 86,
> 
> There are 3405 seats in punjab medical colleges out of which 3022 are for open merit,
> Whereas,
> There are 216 seats in dental colleges out of which 175 are for open merit.
> 
> It is expected that the closing merit this year maybe 86.1.
> As a rise of 1.88% is expected in the merit.
> 
> But v r yet to find out on the 16th of november.


Dont believe expectations.Wait for the result.When i was in 11th class i predicted the merit of 2013 to close at 86 because i believed that aggregate rises 2 percent each year.Now i realize i was illogical.I am 75 percent sure that the news is just exaggeration or a wild guess just like the way i made two years back.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> Dont believe expectations.Wait for the result.When i was in 11th class i predicted the merit of 2013 to close at 86 because i believed that aggregate rises 2 percent each year.Now i realize i was illogical.I am 75 percent sure that the news is just exaggeration or a wild guess just like the way i made two years back.


I just translated for the lady..:/


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> I dont really know, I think im going to pass up on the whole government thing altogether if they put me in like, DG Khan or whatever.
> Sharifs applications are still open?


Closed today.



Crypt said:


> Y did u pass up shifa?


Because no one's heard of shifa.



Crypt said:


> HEADLINE: chances of merit exceeding 86%,
> Hundreds of students might be deprived of admission.
> 
> Last year merit closed at 84.22
> According to well informed sources.
> This is year it cud exceed 86,
> 
> There are 3405 seats in punjab medical colleges out of which 3022 are for open merit,
> Whereas,
> There are 216 seats in dental colleges out of which 175 are for open merit.
> 
> It is expected that the closing merit this year maybe 86.1.
> As a rise of 1.88% is expected in the merit.
> 
> But v r yet to find out on the 16th of november.


Who are these informed sources?


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> Closed today.
> 
> 
> 
> Because no one's heard of shifa.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these informed sources?


I don't know...
Just summarized and translated that article.


----------



## MedCat

tamoor said:


> Dont believe expectations.Wait for the result.When i was in 11th class i predicted the merit of 2013 to close at 86 because i believed that aggregate rises 2 percent each year.Now i realize i was illogical.I am 75 percent sure that the news is just exaggeration or a wild guess just like the way i made two years back.


Last year the same newspaper predicted 84.5 % and that was true

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> I just translated for the lady..:/


Could still be a dude.


----------



## NarjisShah

tamoor said:


> Dont believe expectations.Wait for the result.When i was in 11th class i predicted the merit of 2013 to close at 86 because i believed that aggregate rises 2 percent each year.Now i realize i was illogical.I am 75 percent sure that the news is just exaggeration or a wild guess just like the way i made two years back.


*when i was in 11th grade, i used to predict what day it would rain so i'd have a legit reason to skip school. NOT the closing merits of govt colleges.*


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> Could still be a dude.


Yea the **** dude.
Keep forgetting!! :|


----------



## MedCat

This is the news about 2012 merit and that was true 
[url]http://www.hotpaknews.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/uhs-admissons-2012.gif[/url] /[IMG]

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> Could still be a dude.


*well hello handsome.
*


Crypt said:


> Yea the **** dude.
> Keep forgetting!! :|


*no need to get uncivil, love. ****'s are humans too. 

*


MedCat said:


> This is the news about 2012 merit and that was true
> [URL]http://www.hotpaknews.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/uhs-admissons-2012.gif[/URL] /[IMG]
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> [B]more urdu.[/B]


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *when i was in 11th grade, i used to predict what day it would rain so i'd have a legit reason to skip school. NOT the closing merits of govt colleges.*


Raining was a legit reason for you?


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> Raining was a legit reason for you?


*ye, close enough.*


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *well hello handsome.*


Hey yourself there.


NarjisShah said:


> *no need to get uncivil, love. ****'s are humans too. *


Says who?


NarjisShah said:


> *more urdu.*


Tell me about it.

What about the 300 seats not on open merit?


----------



## Crypt

MedCat said:


> This is the news about 2012 merit and that was true
> [url]http://www.hotpaknews.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/uhs-admissons-2012.gif[/url] /[IMG]
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> :/....
> It just means merit was 84 last year angrez pals..


----------



## tamoor

MedCat said:


> Last year the same newspaper predicted 84.5 % and that was true
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


It doesnt really matter if it was correct once.I have reasoned and questioned every possible hypothesis but i am pretty sure about 75 percent that it cant close at 86 percent.i keep 5 percent for surprise.10 percent i believe you.And ten percent is for the doubtful part of the brain.


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> Hey yourself there.
> Says who?
> 
> Tell me about it.
> 
> What about the 300 seats not on open merit?


I think those seats vre the ones that held tests like fmdc this year.
#guessing


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> I think those seats vre the ones that held tests like fmdc this year.
> #guessing


No my brother, there is only one reasonable answer for this: #armyswag


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> No my brother, there is only one reasonable answer for this: #armyswag


Sonnen..SWO is soo in action.


----------



## Awais Ishaq

I have heard that if CPMC selects you they tell you there and then, is that right? cuz I had an interview today and they just said that they'll inform me about my status later


----------



## Crypt

Awais Ishaq said:


> I have heard that if CPMC selects you they tell you there and then, is that right? cuz I had an interview today and they just said that they'll inform me about my status later


Yea..:/
I think theyre full..:/


----------



## MedCat

Awais Ishaq said:


> I have heard that if CPMC selects you they tell you there and then, is that right? cuz I had an interview today and they just said that they'll inform me about my status later


I think they have already filled their seats in oct...
What did they ask in interview... Was it a simple dialogue or viva voce ??

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

saske khan said:


> Layssssss :-X :-\ :-[
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Yes Lays :|

- - - Updated - - -



jamal said:


>


Jamal don't scare people with merits of around 85. something 

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Sigh. O Pakistan why do you always disappoint


Abra Shalamar  
It's better then government 

- - - Updated - - -



umair333 said:


> If Govt colleges merit'll increase then this'll have an impact upon merit of private colleges too...


For sure it will...

- - - Updated - - -



MedCat said:


> Its merit was 57 last year. . And dental section is at raiwind rd
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


But is it worth applying? like in comparison to Sharif Medical and Dental College, is it better?

- - - Updated - - -



MedCat said:


> Is 2nd list displayed in private colleges ? Or the first one is the final one ?
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


Most have 2nd lists, as some people do reject for better places.

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> Why should a person with 78 aggregate say bye bye to fmh its closing aggregate was 76.Also not to forget its aggregate was 76 last year with i think 100 seats now there are 150 seats.


You'll most probably get into FMH.

- - - Updated - - -



dazzlingprince said:


> u dont need dat crap mugging like stuff but uve to be sincere wid studies aur har cheez ap k samne hi hogi observe karo aur yad karo bs
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> whos the one applying in imdc this year?????


Their applications are already closed.

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Not to scare anyone, but if the 86% news holds true, I see alot of people funneling into private colleges with 84-85 aggregates :/


Privates are better in my opinion, like Shifa, CMH and Shalamar.

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> You willing to leave lahore?
> 
> Was at sharif today. guy with 85.7 was there applying.


guys with above 87 too apply at sharif... Nothing to be surprised about.

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> I dont really know, I think im going to pass up on the whole government thing altogether if they put me in like, DG Khan or whatever.
> Sharifs applications are still open?


Yes the applications are still open but maybe tomorrow's the last date.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Y did u pass up shifa?


Soo many people do for CMH or Shalamar, because many people are not willing to leave Lahore.

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> *can someone please summarise and translate this? :/
> Also, didnt know you could post pictures on here *:!:
> 
> 
> *iz pretty sexy. Had a friend there.
> *
> 
> *i did. Got in.*


ahan then I'll apply tomorrow, and you didn't give Urdu in O Levels :O

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> Dont believe expectations.Wait for the result.When i was in 11th class i predicted the merit of 2013 to close at 86 because i believed that aggregate rises 2 percent each year.Now i realize i was illogical.I am 75 percent sure that the news is just exaggeration or a wild guess just like the way i made two years back.


Soo many people would hope that you're right and the newspaper's wrong 

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> :/....
> It just means merit was 84 last year angrez pals..


Not angrez pals, Burgers 

- - - Updated - - -

#Armyswag <3


----------



## tamoor

Look at this guys i know at some point you did carelessly but this time with care
Category Wise
This list is clear but it generates a few questions.I alway s wanted to go to foundation university medical college,its affiliated with foundation university.If we look at its rating it ranks below riphah and isra.Not just categorically but score wise too.Look isra score higher about 30,riphah scores 27 while foundation in small category scores only 22.Its a puzzle to me.Could you share your opinions on the matter.Do you guys think that a person should opt for isra on these rankings?


----------



## Maahi1

*Private Medical College*

After the news of increasing merit in government sector colleges i am very much worried my aggregate is 79.3% is there any chance for me on fmh lmdc shalamar sharif or in akhtersaeed?? M worried that if government med colleges aggregate will increase than there is also increase of % in private ??? Pleaseeeee sugggest me i am sooooo worried


----------



## MedCat

Maahi1 said:


> After the news of increasing merit in government sector colleges i am very much worried my aggregate is 79.3% is there any chance for me on fmh lmdc shalamar sharif or in akhtersaeed?? M worried that if government med colleges aggregate will increase than there is also increase of % in private ??? Pleaseeeee sugggest me i am sooooo worried


Dont wry u r in , sharif nd fmh

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> Yes Lays :|
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Jamal don't scare people with merits of around 85. something
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Abra Shalamar
> It's better then government
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> For sure it will...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> But is it worth applying? like in comparison to Sharif Medical and Dental College, is it better?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Most have 2nd lists, as some people do reject for better places.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You'll most probably get into FMH.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Their applications are already closed.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Privates are better in my opinion, like Shifa, CMH and Shalamar.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> guys with above 87 too apply at sharif... Nothing to be surprised about.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the applications are still open but maybe tomorrow's the last date.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Soo many people do for CMH or Shalamar, because many people are not willing to leave Lahore.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ahan then I'll apply tomorrow, and you didn't give Urdu in O Levels :O
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Soo many people would hope that you're right and the newspaper's wrong
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Not angrez pals, Burgers
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> #Armyswag <3


So doc are not allowed to eat lays???

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maahi1

No chance for lmdc and [email protected]


----------



## Crypt

Maahi1 said:


> No chance for lmdc and [email protected]


Ur chances are great In ANY private med college right now.
So dont furrow that brow.
Ur safe for privates.


----------



## saske khan

Aissh 86% in govt are they mad where from alot of kids coming in pakistan huhhb merit should fall this year otherwise private colleges merit will increase too  :-X x-(

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> Yes Lays :|
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Jamal don't scare people with merits of around 85. something
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Abra Shalamar
> It's better then government
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> For sure it will...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> But is it worth applying? like in comparison to Sharif Medical and Dental College, is it better?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Most have 2nd lists, as some people do reject for better places.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You'll most probably get into FMH.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Their applications are already closed.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Privates are better in my opinion, like Shifa, CMH and Shalamar.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> guys with above 87 too apply at sharif... Nothing to be surprised about.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the applications are still open but maybe tomorrow's the last date.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Soo many people do for CMH or Shalamar, because many people are not willing to leave Lahore.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ahan then I'll apply tomorrow, and you didn't give Urdu in O Levels :O
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Soo many people would hope that you're right and the newspaper's wrong
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Not angrez pals, Burgers
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> #Armyswag <3


First merit list will close on 86% yikesss

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> ahan then I'll apply tomorrow, and you didn't give Urdu in O Levels :O
> 
> Not angrez pals, Burgers


*You should. From what i've heard, its pretty great. Man, i did give urdu in o.levels but that's so basic! The final paper comprises of two translations? English to Urdu and vice versa. And then there's that letter, the format of which i STILL remember. The only ratta throughout my time in school  

NOT a burger. Urdu>>>>>English, always! Just have a tough time reading it.
*


----------



## Umer Yamin

Maahi1 said:


> After the news of increasing merit in government sector colleges i am very much worried my aggregate is 79.3% is there any chance for me on fmh lmdc shalamar sharif or in akhtersaeed?? M worried that if government med colleges aggregate will increase than there is also increase of % in private ??? Pleaseeeee sugggest me i am sooooo worried


You'll get in at Sharif, FMH and easily in Akhtar Saeed. If Shalamar increases their seats from 100 to 150, then you may get in there aswell.

- - - Updated - - -



Maahi1 said:


> No chance for lmdc and [email protected]


Lmdc too...

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> So doc are not allowed to eat lays???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


You can eat lays but can't have 8 packs..


----------



## AbraDabra

A shalamar supporter, Umer?


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *You should. From what i've heard, its pretty great. Man, i did give urdu in o.levels but that's so basic! The final paper comprises of two translations? English to Urdu and vice versa. And then there's that letter, the format of which i STILL remember. The only ratta throughout my time in school
> 
> NOT a burger. Urdu>>>>>English, always! Just have a tough time reading it.
> *


You gave urdu B and yes yeh nishanian burger ki hain :O

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> A shalamar supporter, Umer?


Yep SHALAMAR RAAWWCCKKSS


----------



## AbraDabra

Chalo koi to mila 
Btw, apparently CMH has 1000+ beds. Is this true?  because if so, it would seem they are even bigger then like, Sargodha DHQ etc


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> Chalo koi to mila
> Btw, apparently CMH has 1000+ beds. Is this true?  because if so, it would seem they are even bigger then like, Sargodha DHQ etc


No idea but if it's true, then CMH>>SHALAMAR :O
#partychange


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> You gave urdu B and yes yeh nishanian burger ki hain :O


*i had an A in urdu  Should've kept it in A.levels too.. parhni aati phir *


----------



## Umer Yamin

A levels ki urdu is a muftay ka A grade.

- - - Updated - - -

Yes you should've otherwise people like me will call you a burger


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> A levels ki urdu is a muftay ka A grade.


Alevels ki is NOT a muft A.

O level only.


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> A levels ki urdu is a muftay ka A grade.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Yes you should've otherwise people like me will call you a burger


*staaahp calling me a burger  I cant write in urdu here warna i would've shown you my aw3soM3 SkiLlzzxX*


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Alevels ki is NOT a muft A.
> 
> O level only.


It is, three friends gave it, 2A* and 1A, and they say it too, A levels muft As subjects are GP, Thinking Skills, Urdu, Islamic Studies and further maths


----------



## NarjisShah

Crypt said:


> Alevels ki is NOT a muft A.
> 
> O level only.


*nooo he's right, it IS muftay ka grade. All you need is the patience to LEARN weird urdu words. But it does help in the long run.*


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *staaahp calling me a burger  I cant write in urdu here warna i would've shown you my aw3soM3 SkiLlzzxX*


Achkully you can write in urdu.


----------



## AbraDabra

Further math is cake A? Riiight.


----------



## Crypt

NarjisShah said:


> *nooo he's right, it IS muftay ka grade. All you need is the patience to LEARN weird urdu words. But it does help in the long run.*


Talking about wohi wierd words...
Those students know they can,
Thats y they keep em..
But u and me...believe it, nai ana tha A.


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> Further math is cake A? Riiight.


 
You giving the CMH test tomorrow?


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Achkully you can write in urdu.


*i cant. I got a warning pehle bhi  dem *****

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Talking about wohi wierd words...
> Those students know they can,
> Thats y they keep em..
> But u and me...believe it, nai ana tha A.


*agree with you there buddy  #BurgerFoLife*


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Talking about wohi wierd words...
> Those students know they can,
> Thats y they keep em..
> But u and me...believe it, nai ana tha A.


Mera O Level urdu A meh A tha, toh uske tanazur mein agar mein A Levels urdu rakhta, ussi josh o jazbay ke saath parrhta toh pakka A tha :O


----------



## AbraDabra

Umer Yamin said:


> You giving the CMH test tomorrow?


Yep, with 0 prep. You?


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Mera O Level urdu A meh A tha, toh uske tanazur mein agar mein A Levels urdu rakhta, ussi josh o jazbay ke saath parrhta toh pakka A tha :O


*tana whaaat?*


----------



## AbraDabra

Umer, you actually are supposed to talk only in understandable English in the medical colleges part of the forum.


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *i cant. I got a warning pehle bhi  dem *****
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> *agree with you there buddy  #BurgerFoLife*


Looks like I'll be warned too then :O why can't they let us post in Urdu when we want to


----------



## Crypt

NarjisShah said:


> *tana whaaat?*


Tanazur..


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> Yep, with 0 prep. You?


I slept at 10, just woke up, need 65% so thinking I should prepare something.


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Looks like I'll be warned too then :O why can't they let us post in Urdu when we want to


*because them goraz be hating on us. *

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Tanazur..


*​which is? *


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> Umer, you actually are supposed to talk only in understandable English in the medical colleges part of the forum.


But I love urdu


----------



## AbraDabra

Same, fell asleep early. I need around 50%ish. Probably will look over my bio notes I guess, and the physics ones :|


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *because them goraz be hating on us. *
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> *​which is? *


In goron ke khilaaf fatwa jaari kiya jae!!!!!


----------



## AbraDabra

NarjisShah said:


> *because them goraz be hating on us. *
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> *​which is? *


Actually, I think its because self-proclaimed burgers [ahem ahem ] would rather read stuff in English then Urdu. There are foreign applicants here too after-all.


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> Same, fell asleep early. I need around 50%ish. Probably will look over my bio notes I guess, and the physics ones :|


You'll get 50% without any prep trust me 

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Actually, I think its because self-proclaimed burgers [ahem ahem ] would rather read stuff in English then Urdu. There are foreign applicants here too after-all.


Hahahaha


----------



## Crypt

Umer bhai tello...
Tanazur...?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Mujhe kya pata bus suna tha bol diya xD


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> In goron ke khilaaf fatwa jaari kiya jae!!!!!


*you better calm your horses before they freeze your account or something *

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Actually, I think its because self-proclaimed burgers [ahem ahem ] would rather read stuff in English then Urdu. There are foreign applicants here too after-all.


*NOT a burger, you guys. Jeez.
plus, urdu's easier to understand when written in english. I just have a READING problem. Come on 
*

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Mujhe kya pata bus suna tha bol diya xD


*aur MUJHE burger keh raha tha koi *:roll:


----------



## AbraDabra

Is it just me or does noone know what exactly the CMH test would be like? Im kind of confused between general knowledge and A level/Fsc mixture. As in, what is the proportion of the mixture? Lol :|


----------



## Crypt

Tanazur means taunt..

Used it wrong burger Yamin..


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> Is it just me or does noone know what exactly the CMH test would be like? Im kind of confused between general knowledge and A level/Fsc mixture. As in, what is the proportion of the mixture? Lol :|


Lot's just guessing...
No one knows...
Its not just u..

And by now...think everyone is taking things as they come..

Since knowing of fmh didnt help anyone..


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Tanazur means taunt..
> 
> Used it wrong burger Yamin..


Tanz means taunt, tanazur means uss ko nazar meh rakhte hue, like I had an A in Urdu in O levels, tou usko nazar mein rakhte hue mera A Levels meh bhi A aa hi jana tha urdu mein, I just didn't want to type, that's why I was saying, warna bhai ki Urdu ka koi muqabla nai xD


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Tanz means taunt, tanazur means uss ko nazar meh rakhte hue, like I had an A in Urdu in O levels, tou usko nazar mein rakhte hue mera A Levels meh bhi A aa hi jana tha urdu mein, I just didn't want to type, that's why I was saying, warna bhai ki Urdu ka koi muqabla nai xD


Naa im sure..tanazur is also in the context of 'Taana'


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> Is it just me or does noone know what exactly the CMH test would be like? Im kind of confused between general knowledge and A level/Fsc mixture. As in, what is the proportion of the mixture? Lol :|


Well I think it's a mixture of A Levels and Fsc, some people say that it's from Sat 2 books, the Borons, while some say it's the entire Fsc syllabus, anybody got seniors in CMH? ps nice avatar


----------



## Crypt

I hope its ok to discuss urdu in english for the mods..


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Naa im sure..tanazur is also in the context of 'Taana'


Then why does maulana Fazal-Ur-Rehman says: "73 ke aain ke tanazur mein, yeh iss tarha hona chahiye"


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Then why does maulana Fazal-Ur-Rehman says: "73 ke aain ke tanazur mein, yeh iss tarha hona chahiye"


When does he say that? 
If he does...
Fazlu sahab ko kya pta..

UPDATE AND APOLOGIES:
Tanazur means what ur saying..
Mom se pucha..


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> When does he say that?
> If he does...
> Fazlu sahab ko kya pta..


I've heard him say this so many times, also in the comedy show, "Hum sab umeed se hain", when they copy Maulana sahab, they too use it.


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> I've heard him say this so many times, also in the comedy show, "Hum sab umeed se hain", when they copy Maulana sahab, they too use it.


Upar....
(Previous post..)


----------



## AbraDabra

Umer Yamin said:


> Well I think it's a mixture of A Levels and Fsc, some people say that it's from Sat 2 books, the Borons, while some say it's the entire Fsc syllabus, anybody got seniors in CMH? ps nice avatar


Nope, dont know anyone. And I just dont want to reopen those damn FSC books right now :| Lol thanks. The songs stuck in my head.

Crypt, you never told me your aggregate :roll:


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> When does he say that?
> If he does...
> Fazlu sahab ko kya pta..
> 
> UPDATE AND APOLOGIES:
> Tanazur means what ur saying..
> Mom se pucha..


Whose the burger now? *like a bawwsss


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> Nope, dont know anyone. And I just dont want to reopen those damn FSC books right now :| Lol thanks. The songs stuck in my head.
> 
> Crypt, you never told me your aggregate :roll:


U asked?:O

Its nowhere near urz...
Can i keep my dignity and not mention my little one to ur ENORMOUS one?

I messed up entry test...
And that hurled my alevel down the drain..


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> U asked?:O
> 
> Its nowhere near urz...
> Can i keep my dignity and not mention my little one to ur ENORMOUS one?
> 
> I messed up entry test...
> And that hurled my alevel down the drain..


What were your A Level grades?


----------



## AbraDabra

Yeah I asked in the other thread. Lol, its ok if you dont want to share it.

Btw, "my little one to your ENORMOUS one"? I laughed SO HARD. LOL.


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> Yeah I asked in the other thread. Lol, its ok if you dont want to share it.
> 
> Btw, "my little one to your ENORMOUS one"? I laughed SO HARD. LOL.


Have the time then luk up my posts..
Ull find it..

U know ive told anyone whose i asked me...
Feel icky when u asked..


----------



## AbraDabra

Too lazy. Why, dont you like me?  Lol.


----------



## Umer Yamin

University of Lahore's facebook page says that it'll remain closed on 9th November, 2013 on account of Iqbal day and the last date of admissions for MBBS/BDS is also 9th November, 2013, how do I apply? :/


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> Too lazy. Why, dont you like me?  Lol.


U have an 85 kuch!
Complex b ho jata hai...


----------



## AbraDabra

Rofl, I see. 
Are you coming for CMH tomorrow?


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> Rofl, I see.
> Are you coming for CMH tomorrow?


Nope


----------



## dazzlingprince

is dafa jahan bi admissn mile le lo cos merit is going so high and least expected in gov collgs is around 86..
how many of u have doctors in ur family? this thing will really help u out in future .. a kinda plus point
khair u guys dun need to worry inshallah everyone wuld be going to the best institute so cheerz \0/


----------



## Crypt

dazzlingprince said:


> is dafa jahan bi admissn mile le lo cos merit is going so high and least expected in gov collgs is around 86..
> how many of u have doctors in ur family? this thing will really help u out in future .. a kinda plus point
> khair u guys dun need to worry inshallah everyone wuld be going to the best institute so cheerz \0/


Doctors doctors everywhere ....(in my family )
How is that going to help?


----------



## Umer Yamin

dazzlingprince said:


> is dafa jahan bi admissn mile le lo cos merit is going so high and least expected in gov collgs is around 86..
> how many of u have doctors in ur family? this thing will really help u out in future .. a kinda plus point
> khair u guys dun need to worry inshallah everyone wuld be going to the best institute so cheerz \0/


Ameen, and I'm the only into this field from my family, apart from a cousin who is in second year at Nishtar Medical college *embarrassed*


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> University of Lahore's facebook page says that it'll remain closed on 9th November, 2013 on account of Iqbal day and the last date of admissions for MBBS/BDS is also 9th November, 2013, how do I apply? :/


*you should call them up. Although i'm guessing they're admissions office might stay open or something.*

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Doctors doctors everywhere ....(in my family )
> How is that going to help?


*Expert opinion. Plus home tutoring services = win win.*


----------



## Umer Yamin

It's not really far from my house so I think I'll go straight there after the CMH test.

Sent from my LT26ii using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Ameen, and I'm the only into this field from my family, apart from a cousin who is in second year at Nishtar Medical college *embarrassed*


*sameee, im the only one from this generation, with the exception of a cousin in her second year at Dow Medical College :/
#facepalm
*


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *sameee, im the only one from this generation, with the exception of a cousin in her second year at Dow Medical College :/
> #facepalm
> *


:-( why me? UHS 

Sent from my LT26ii using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> It's not really far from my house so I think I'll go straight there after the CMH test.
> 
> Sent from my LT26ii using Tapatalk


*g'luck, for both!*


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *g'luck, for both!*


But I didn't study for CMH, I tried to but couldn't. I am sad.

Sent from my LT26ii using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> :-( why me? UHS
> 
> Sent from my LT26ii using Tapatalk


*it wasnt even that tough honestly. Negative marking killed it for me.*

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> But I didn't study for CMH, I tried to but couldn't. I am sad.
> 
> Sent from my LT26ii using Tapatalk


*playing fifa 24/7 DOES have its setbacks.*


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *it wasnt even that tough honestly. Negative marking killed it for me.*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> *playing fifa 24/7 DOES have its setbacks.*


Ratta was a setback for me and omg I didn't even play FIFA today :O
Aik dafa admission ho jae bus phir party :-(

Sent from my LT26ii using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Ratta was a setback for me and omg I didn't even play FIFA today :O
> Aik dafa admission ho jae bus phir party :-(
> 
> Sent from my LT26ii using Tapatalk


*hurts to see how long its taking us to get into a med school, while others from our high school batch are almost done with their first semesters :/*


----------



## Umer Yamin

Yeah the LUMINITES, NUSTIANS, GIKI-ITES and then there are the international kids, who are coming back in December after finishing their first semester or whatever, you're already in so chill scene for ya.

Sent from my LT26ii using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Yeah the LUMINITES, NUSTIANS, GIKI-ITES and then there are the international kids, who are coming back in December after finishing their first semester or whatever, you're already in so chill scene for ya.
> 
> Sent from my LT26ii using Tapatalk


*yeahh but i know what it feels like.This whole year has by far been THE worst year for me ever. Im glad i can rest my mind for a month or two now. And im always praying that all of you guys here and my friends who're trying so hard for this get in someplace good and soon!*


----------



## Umer Yamin

Anyone got info on Multan Medical and Dental College? Admissions open or closed?

Sent from my LT26ii using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

Look at this guys i know at some point you did carelessly but this time with care
Category Wise
This list is clear but it generates a few questions.I alway s wanted to go to foundation university medical college,its affiliated with foundation university.If we look at its rating it ranks below riphah and isra.Not just categorically but score wise too.Look isra score higher about 30,riphah scores 27 while foundation in small category scores only 22.Its a puzzle to me.Could you share your opinions on the matter.Do you guys think that a person should opt for isra on these rankings?

- - - Updated - - -

Whoever replies to my previous post will get a free cookie or should i say cookies.I promise and as an honest person i will keep it.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Look at this guys i know at some point you did carelessly but this time with care
> Category Wise
> This list is clear but it generates a few questions.I alway s wanted to go to foundation university medical college,its affiliated with foundation university.If we look at its rating it ranks below riphah and isra.Not just categorically but score wise too.Look isra score higher about 30,riphah scores 27 while foundation in small category scores only 22.Its a puzzle to me.Could you share your opinions on the matter.Do you guys think that a person should opt for isra on these rankings?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Whoever replies to my previous post will get a free cookie or should i say cookies.I promise and as an honest person i will keep it.


Yeah Isra is cool, now my cookie?

Going to be the coolest Dentist ever!!!!


----------



## SonnenSays

Urdu sux ballz.
English all the way.
Bauss,angrez ppl maik big mistaik. Dey r leaf kuntry, but r leafins SonnenSays in al-bakistan.

At CMH test today, I saw 2 of my friends. One with an agg of 85, the other 86.

If this forum was in urdu, never would have signed up.

AbraDabra, you took a gap year?


----------



## RDX

SonnenSays said:


> Urdu sux ballz.
> English all the way.
> Bauss,angrez ppl maik big mistaik. Dey r leaf kuntry, but r leafins SonnenSays in al-bakistan.
> 
> At CMH test today, I saw 2 of my friends. One with an agg of 85, the other 86.
> 
> If this forum was in urdu, never would have signed up.


Language of decency please!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crypt

RDX said:


> Language of decency please!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Id like that a MILLION times over RDX


----------



## SonnenSays

RDX said:


> Language of decency please!!


The following error was found with your request : error 124
Your request cannot be complied with at this time.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Id like that a MILLION times over RDX


Traitor.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> Look at this guys i know at some point you did carelessly but this time with care
> Category Wise
> This list is clear but it generates a few questions.I alway s wanted to go to foundation university medical college,its affiliated with foundation university.If we look at its rating it ranks below riphah and isra.Not just categorically but score wise too.Look isra score higher about 30,riphah scores 27 while foundation in small category scores only 22.Its a puzzle to me.Could you share your opinions on the matter.Do you guys think that a person should opt for isra on these rankings?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Whoever replies to my previous post will get a free cookie or should i say cookies.I promise and as an honest person i will keep it.


 Y don't u consult seniors over there or any doctors or friends for that matter...
Choosing isra over everything else....:|


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> Yeah Isra is cool, now my cookie?
> 
> Going to be the coolest Dentist ever!!!!


Would you elaborate?is it better than foundation and riphah?As for your cookie here are further instruction.
1. If you have a cookie blocker unlock it.
2.Search internet for different sites
3.Ultimately there will be many internet cookies in your browser.If you dont like internet cookies then clear them.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Y don't u consult seniors over there or any doctors or friends for that matter...
> Choosing isra over everything else....:|


Sir abraham lincoln you have been renowned as a great leader and for that i must respect your opinion and leadership.What advice would you have for me.And the ranking are by hec mother of all mothers of all mbbs giving institutes.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> Would you elaborate?is it better than foundation and riphah?As for your cookie here are further instruction.
> 1. If you have a cookie blocker unlock it.
> 2.Search internet for different sites
> 3.Ultimately there will be many internet cookies in your browser.If you dont like internet cookies then clear them.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Sir abraham lincoln you have been renowned as a great leader and for that i must respect your opinion and leadership.What advice would you have for me.And the ranking are by hec mother of all mothers of all mbbs giving institutes.


Ranking is another thing,

I mean, shifa, lmdc fmh...ud wanna get into them,
But they arent on that list.

So ahh...id say consult PPL...
Docs and seniors...

Fumc...thats a hard option to turn down.
And u cant just based on a list.

In any way,
U will not be in the screws that form that list.
Thats nowhere near u...
Research and all is not something ull be getting into just in pursuing mbbs.

U know the only thing u can watch out for is the reputation of a college,
After that its all u.

AGAIN: consult others, professionals or students.

P.S: isra and fumc, not even a valid comparison.


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Ranking is another thing,
> 
> I mean, shifa, lmdc fmh...ud wanna get into them,
> But they arent on that list.
> 
> So ahh...id say consult PPL...
> Docs and seniors...
> 
> Fumc...thats a hard option to turn down.
> And u cant just based on a list.
> 
> In any way,
> U will not be in the screws that form that list.
> Thats nowhere near u...
> Research and all is not something ull be getting into just in pursuing mbbs.
> 
> U know the only thing u can watch out for is the reputation of a college,
> After that its all u.
> 
> AGAIN: consult others, professionals or students.
> 
> P.S: isra and fumc, not even a valid comparison.


I knew it wasnt a valid comparison.Doctors only know about degrees man.I did consult a few.But what about hec.Also isra has lasted only two years what if in the next two years it becomes the new foundation or riphah.By the way what do you think riphah vs isra which one is better.Here again hec rules in favour of isra.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> I knew it wasnt a valid comparison.Doctors only know about degrees man.I did consult a few.But what about hec.Also isra has lasted only two years what if in the next two years it becomes the new foundation or riphah.By the way what do you think riphah vs isra which one is better.Here again hec rules in favour of isra.


Id say isra there...
Theres a lot to consider between those too,
And isra surpasses..

But riphah is established enough now, Thats the perk.


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Id say isra there...
> Theres a lot to consider between those too,
> And isra surpasses..
> 
> But riphah is established enough now, Thats the perk.


If you dont like to consider hec rankings then if we change the question,asking riphah vs isra is more like asking al nafees medical college vs islamic international medical college.Now what would you say.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> If you dont like to consider hec rankings then if we change the question,asking riphah vs isra is more like asking al nafees medical college vs islamic international medical college.Now what would you say.


Aint that the same 

Only if ur not talking about the hyderabad colg.


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Aint that the same
> 
> Only if ur not talking about the hyderabad colg.


it doesnt matter if its hyderabad or not.Uhs is in lahore that doesnt mean rmc affiliated with uhs would be backward.In the same manner al nafees is affiliate with isra of hyderabad so it wouldnt matter.The difference does exsist which is on facillities and faculty,that thing is truly indisputable.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> it doesnt matter if its hyderabad or not.Uhs is in lahore that doesnt mean rmc affiliated with uhs would be backward.In the same manner al nafees is affiliate with isra of hyderabad so it wouldnt matter.The difference does exsist which is on facillities and faculty,that thing is truly indisputable.


True...so ur inclination is?


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> True...so ur inclination is?


My inclination is 90 degrees from the horizontal surface of earth which means towards the sky.If you are talking about colleges then from isra and riphah i prefer isra but i still need to visit iimc.While i am waiting for fmh and foundation.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> My inclination is 90 degrees from the horizontal surface of earth which means towards the sky.If you are talking about colleges then from isra and riphah i prefer isra but i still need to visit iimc.While i am waiting for fmh and foundation.


Seem worked up frnd..


----------



## FZZR

tamoor said:


> My inclination is 90 degrees from the horizontal surface of earth which means towards the sky.If you are talking about colleges then from isra and riphah i prefer isra but i still need to visit iimc.While i am waiting for fmh and foundation.


Did you apply for Wah Medical College, Taxila?


----------



## tamoor

FZZR said:


> Did you apply for Wah Medical College, Taxila?


No.Wah probably has a very high aggregate like 81 or 82 something.


----------



## FZZR

tamoor said:


> No.Wah probably has a very high aggregate like 81 or 82 something.


I see.. I've already applied in that. And have to go for the interview and test. I can go for the test to just one of the 2 colleges as I live in Lahore. Either Ripha or Wah.


----------



## tamoor

FZZR said:


> I see.. I've already applied in that. And have to go for the interview and test. I can go for the test to just one of the 2 colleges as I live in Lahore. Either Ripha or Wah.


Whats your aggregate?If its above 81 go for wah.If above 74 go for riphah.If you are applying in bds then still if your aggregate isnt above 75 i would still suggest riphah not wah.


----------



## NarjisShah

RDX said:


> Language of decency please!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


*Yeah sonnen, lay back on the testicular sucking. :/

And, ISRA in Hyderabad and AL-NAFEES here in Islamabad are two COMPLETELY different things altogether. Isra is brilliant. Al-nafees is crap. So if you're thinking Al-Nafees is higher up than Riphah or Foundation, well...just dont. *


----------



## AbraDabra

Noone wants to discuss the CMH test. Makin' me feel sad inside


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> Noone wants to discuss the CMH test. Makin' me feel sad inside


Awww ...thats y u switched the thread..?


----------



## tamoor

NarjisShah said:


> *Yeah sonnen, lay back on the testicular sucking. :/
> 
> And, ISRA in Hyderabad and AL-NAFEES here in Islamabad are two COMPLETELY different things altogether. Isra is brilliant. Al-nafees is crap. So if you're thinking Al-Nafees is higher up than Riphah or Foundation, well...just dont. *


No idont think that.I am just giving data i collect from hec which is as you can see in conflict with how people see medical colleges.And isra university hyderabad is the degree awarding university of al nafees.Judging degree wise by hec gives me isra is higher than foundation and riphah which i would never admit as my dream is to go to foundation.


----------



## m273

AbraDabra said:


> Noone wants to discuss the CMH test. Makin' me feel sad inside


LOL why are so eager to discuss it? relax result will b out soon


----------



## NarjisShah

tamoor said:


> No idont think that.I am just giving data i collect from hec which is as you can see in conflict with how people see medical colleges.And isra university hyderabad is the degree awarding university of al nafees.Judging degree wise by hec gives me isra is higher than foundation and riphah which i would never admit as my dream is to go to foundation.


*Foundation is actually REALLY good. So if that's where you want to go, dont even bother comparing it to other colleges. Compare and contrast kar k milna bhi kya hai? You can only get in at ONE place at the end, so be happy with whatever fate offers you.*


----------



## AbraDabra

Yes 

Sigh, yeah I know, I guess i'll just wait.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> No idont think that.I am just giving data i collect from hec which is as you can see in conflict with how people see medical colleges.And isra university hyderabad is the degree awarding university of al nafees.Judging degree wise by hec gives me isra is higher than foundation and riphah which i would never admit as my dream is to go to foundation.


If ur thinking or isra hyderabad, that works.
But if al-nafees...

Ur 'aiming for the better' is gonna hurl down a hill.

And if fumc is the dream an ur hopeful for it...
Y the debate for riphah and al-nafees?


----------



## tamoor

NarjisShah said:


> *Foundation is actually REALLY good. So if that's where you want to go, dont even bother comparing it to other colleges. Compare and contrast kar k milna bhi kya hai? You can only get in at ONE place at the end, so be happy with whatever fate offers you.*


The question is not about fate but about choice.I dont want to regret isra afterwards.Look at hec ranking.Why foundation scored so low there?


----------



## AbraDabra

You might do better by actually visiting the uni's, perhaps?


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> If ur thinking or isra hyderabad, that works.
> But if al-nafees...
> 
> Ur 'aiming for the better' is gonna hurl down a hill.
> 
> And if fumc is the dream an ur hopeful for it...
> Y the debate for riphah and al-nafees?


You always need a backup when applying at a college like fumc dont you.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> The question is not about fate but about choice.I dont want to regret isra afterwards.Look at hec ranking.Why foundation scored so low there?


The hec ranking...
Stop drooling over it,

Heard and seen shifa ryt?
Thats not even on there...

But see...all the cool docs flowing out?


----------



## NarjisShah

tamoor said:


> The question is not about fate but about choice.I dont want to regret isra afterwards.Look at hec ranking.Why foundation scored so low there?


*Maybe they had a bad batch? A bad day, like i did on the day of MCAT *
*You cant base EVERY decision on what facts have to say. That leaves no room for possibilities.*


----------



## tamoor

AbraDabra said:


> You might do better by actually visiting the uni's, perhaps?


Yes thats actually what i think but remember old saying things are never quite the way they seem.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> The hec ranking...
> Stop drooling over it,
> 
> Heard and seen shifa ryt?
> Thats not even on there...
> 
> But see...all the cool docs flowing out?


Shifa is a special case.Hec didnt include it for some reason i dont remember.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> Yes thats actually what i think but remember old saying things are never quite the way they seem.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Shifa is a special case.Hec didnt include it for some reason i dont remember.


Geez!


----------



## tamoor

NarjisShah said:


> *Maybe they had a bad batch? A bad day, like i did on the day of MCAT **You cant base EVERY decision on what facts have to say. That leaves no room for possibilities.*


No hec does not rank on the marks of students.And a good college does not have a bad batch.Possibillities remain what they are as long as they are just speculations waiting to be killed by hard facts and results.

- - - Updated - - -

Sometimes i think that these institutes are like smartphones.People expect a lot from institutes like foundation( apple) and maybe riphah(samsung) because of being old or very popular and well publicized but forget to look at institutes like Isra(htc).I dont truly believe that but its a speculation continuously banging my brain door.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> No hec does not rank on the marks of students.And a good college does not have a bad batch.Possibillities remain what they are as long as they are just speculations waiting to be killed by hard facts and results.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Sometimes i think that these institutes are like smartphones.People expect a lot from institutes like foundation( apple) and maybe riphah(samsung) because of being old or very popular and well publicized but forget to look at institutes like Isra(htc).I dont truly believe that but its a speculation continuously banging my brain door.


Y do u ask for opinions when ur programmed to place urz above any u might ask for..


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Urdu sux ballz.
> English all the way.
> Bauss,angrez ppl maik big mistaik. Dey r leaf kuntry, but r leafins SonnenSays in al-bakistan.
> 
> At CMH test today, I saw 2 of my friends. One with an agg of 85, the other 86.
> 
> If this forum was in urdu, never would have signed up.
> 
> AbraDabra, you took a gap year?


Typical burger, typical one. why don't you go for MBBS from China? you hate Pakistan


----------



## Crypt

Guy wants bsc from gc remember....


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Id like that a MILLION times over RDX


Me too me too...


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Y do u ask for opinions when ur programmed to place urz above any u might ask for..


Its called CIRCLE OF REASON( philosophically).
Step 1 a statement is given
step 2 declare it plausible
Step 3 add buts and hows questions
step 4 try to answer the questions on the basis of data collected
Step 5 conclude 
and then start over if you have to.

- - - Updated - - -

And i dont value my opinion more i just give and take opinions to draw results.


----------



## zara13

Somebody please give me the link of these HEC rankings? Thanks!


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Would you elaborate?is it better than foundation and riphah?As for your cookie here are further instruction.
> 1. If you have a cookie blocker unlock it.
> 2.Search internet for different sites
> 3.Ultimately there will be many internet cookies in your browser.If you dont like internet cookies then clear them.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Sir abraham lincoln you have been renowned as a great leader and for that i must respect your opinion and leadership.What advice would you have for me.And the ranking are by hec mother of all mothers of all mbbs giving institutes.


I think foundation first, 2nd Isra, and 3rd Riphah, HEC rankings don't matter that much yaar.


----------



## Crypt

zara13 said:


> Somebody please give me the link of these HEC rankings? Thanks!


Theyre given a little above in the thread.
Dekho..


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Ranking is another thing,
> 
> I mean, shifa, lmdc fmh...ud wanna get into them,
> But they arent on that list.
> 
> So ahh...id say consult PPL...
> Docs and seniors...
> 
> Fumc...thats a hard option to turn down.
> And u cant just based on a list.
> 
> In any way,
> U will not be in the screws that form that list.
> Thats nowhere near u...
> Research and all is not something ull be getting into just in pursuing mbbs.
> 
> U know the only thing u can watch out for is the reputation of a college,
> After that its all u.
> 
> AGAIN: consult others, professionals or students.
> 
> P.S: isra and fumc, not even a valid comparison.


Crypt LMDC, FMH Shifa etc are colleges, their university is UHS which is ranked 2nd. and there is never a ranking of colleges, it is always of universities.


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> Typical burger, typical one. why don't you go for MBBS from China? you hate Pakistan


He doesnt really hate pakistan.Psychologically i can guess that he is at conflict with his society and he is forced for this reason to go on further and further away from ideas like patriotism and nationalism.He is right about urdu i know students who ruin their life by choosing urdu over englist because later in 1st year and second year they fail because of low understanding of english.Because of these reasons i also sometimes have hatred for patriotism,nationalism and urdu.


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Crypt LMDC, FMH Shifa etc are colleges, their university is UHS which is ranked 2nd. and there is never a ranking of colleges, it is always of universities.


Yea saw that...
My bad...
Still..
STMU not there...

Wheres uhs ranked phr.?

And tamoor didnt know either i think..
He didnt correct me about the uni thing..


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> I think foundation first, 2nd Isra, and 3rd Riphah, HEC rankings don't matter that much yaar.


Yes sir,but then what matters more.Maybe facillities i would visit riphah soon.I have got until 13 to pay the fee of isra.


----------



## Umer Yamin

FZZR said:


> I see.. I've already applied in that. And have to go for the interview and test. I can go for the test to just one of the 2 colleges as I live in Lahore. Either Ripha or Wah.


Go for Wah if you think your aggregate is enough.


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Yea saw that...
> My bad...
> Still..
> STMU not there...
> 
> Wheres uhs ranked phr.?
> 
> And tamoor didnt know either i think..
> He didnt correct me about the uni thing..


where did you make the mistake? I didnt see.Hec ranks universities why would it bother to rank colleges.are you for real?


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> where did you make the mistake? I didnt see.Hec ranks universities why would it bother to rank colleges.are you for real?


Very real..
Just didnt look for uhs


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> Noone wants to discuss the CMH test. Makin' me feel sad inside


I want to, the test was pretty easy for the ones who had studied but for people like us, again too much ratta  but yeah it was from A Levels too, you can say 30% to 70%  still 70% from Fsc, or even more, + ratta questions in aptitude section, makes no sense :/


----------



## Crypt

Got the confirmation from isra?


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> No idont think that.I am just giving data i collect from hec which is as you can see in conflict with how people see medical colleges.And isra university hyderabad is the degree awarding university of al nafees.Judging degree wise by hec gives me isra is higher than foundation and riphah which i would never admit as my dream is to go to foundation.


If foundation was your dream, go for it, don't even bother looking at those stupid rankings.


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Got the confirmation from isra?


Yes i got it.The think i liked about the place was its interview was brilliant.I gave other interview like at imdc but nothing was special.Also the campus was very big.We had to give interview to about 9 proffesors or doctors.We had 2 minutes to read scenario of each doctor and then react and answer questions related to it.One doctor even pretended to be my sister and i had to act like her brother advising her about not wasting time on facebook.

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> If foundation was your dream, go for it, don't even bother looking at those stupid rankings.


Very right but i dont want to act like primitive apes prefering some university over other without facts.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> Yes i got it.The think i liked about the place was its interview was brilliant.I gave other interview like at imdc but nothing was special.Also the campus was very big.We had to give interview to about 9 proffesors or doctors.We had 2 minutes to read scenario of each doctor and then react and answer questions related to it.One doctor even pretended to be my sister and i had to act like her brother advising her about not wasting time on facebook.


So the prob is...
Ur not sure if u wanna pass it up...:|
Shouldve said it straight.

Gave u any deadline for fee submission?


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Yes thats actually what i think but remember old saying things are never quite the way they seem.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Shifa is a special case.Hec didnt include it for some reason i dont remember.


Shifa Tameer-e-Milat university is a new university, if it was old, it would've been on the ranking list for sure.


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Shifa Tameer-e-Milat university is a new university, if it was old, it would've been on the ranking list for sure.


Then whats shifa's repute coming from?
Just the usmle prep?

Cant be..:/


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> Shifa Tameer-e-Milat university is a new university, if it was old, it would've been on the ranking list for sure.


Not just that,hec gave a different reason for not including it,I cant exactly recall.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> Not just that,hec gave a different reason for not including it,I cant exactly recall.


Dhundo.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> No hec does not rank on the marks of students.And a good college does not have a bad batch.Possibillities remain what they are as long as they are just speculations waiting to be killed by hard facts and results.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Sometimes i think that these institutes are like smartphones.People expect a lot from institutes like foundation( apple) and maybe riphah(samsung) because of being old or very popular and well publicized but forget to look at institutes like Isra(htc).I dont truly believe that but its a speculation continuously banging my brain door.


No AKU is apple, UHS is Samsung, Shifa like HTC and Foundation like Sony 
ps KEMU is ranked 7 in the HEC ranking, so you don't have to look at the rankings before making a decision.


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Then whats shifa's repute coming from?
> Just the usmle prep?
> 
> Cant be..:/


Its coming because of hospital.Every good college has good hospital affiliation.Cmh combined millitary hospital.Fmh fatima memorial hospital,King edward Mayo hospital,Agha khan has agha khan hospital and so on

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> No AKU is apple, UHS is Samsung, Shifa like HTC and Foundation like Sony
> ps KEMU is ranked 7 in the HEC ranking, so you don't have to look at the rankings before making a decision.


Yous said it yourself ke sucks remember.And aku and uhs are not apple they are supercomputers used secretly by the govt so no comparison.If shifa is htc then i dont want it its chinese.Sony is japanese so its quality.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Dhundo.


Its difficult,i dont even know where to start.I came across it luckily.It was pdf or something.There was a list of universities not included and in academic rank i remember specifically ke was on 63 and shifa was on 80 on a different list on the same page.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Guy wants bsc from gc remember....


yeah and doesn't even knows about Universities of Manchester and Liverpool, and hates Pakistan 

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> Its called CIRCLE OF REASON( philosophically).
> Step 1 a statement is given
> step 2 declare it plausible
> Step 3 add buts and hows questions
> step 4 try to answer the questions on the basis of data collected
> Step 5 conclude
> and then start over if you have to.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And i dont value my opinion more i just give and take opinions to draw results.


Well you want opinions, I'd go with Foundation.


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> yeah and doesn't even knows about Universities of Manchester and Liverpool, and hates Pakistan
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well you want opinions, I'd go with Foundation.


Now thats what i call an answer but there is only one lack the reason.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> So the prob is...
> Ur not sure if u wanna pass it up...:|
> Shouldve said it straight.
> 
> Gave u any deadline for fee submission?


Yes 13th november.


----------



## Umer Yamin

zara13 said:


> Somebody please give me the link of these HEC rankings? Thanks!




Aga Khan University, Karachi
University of Health Sciences, Lahore
Dow University of Health Sciences, Karachi
Isra University, Hyderabad
Khyber Medical University, Peshawar


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Aga Khan University, Karachi
> University of Health Sciences, Lahore
> Dow University of Health Sciences, Karachi
> Isra University, Hyderabad
> Khyber Medical University, Peshawar


Uhs is second.

Isra below that..

Good.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> He doesnt really hate pakistan.Psychologically i can guess that he is at conflict with his society and he is forced for this reason to go on further and further away from ideas like patriotism and nationalism.He is right about urdu i know students who ruin their life by choosing urdu over englist because later in 1st year and second year they fail because of low understanding of english.Because of these reasons i also sometimes have hatred for patriotism,nationalism and urdu.


Man you should study Psychology, you look really into this stuff 

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> Yes i got it.The think i liked about the place was its interview was brilliant.I gave other interview like at imdc but nothing was special.Also the campus was very big.We had to give interview to about 9 proffesors or doctors.We had 2 minutes to read scenario of each doctor and then react and answer questions related to it.One doctor even pretended to be my sister and i had to act like her brother advising her about not wasting time on facebook.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Very right but i dont want to act like primitive apes prefering some university over other without facts.


Well that sounds like a really cool interview, you should visit them and decide for yourself, that'd be best.


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Man you should study Psychology, you look really into this stuff
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Well that sounds like a really cool interview, you should visit them and decide for yourself, that'd be best.


Talking about al-nafees right...islamabad one..?
NOT hyderabad...?

First MMI i hav heard of here in pak.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Then whats shifa's repute coming from?
> Just the usmle prep?
> 
> Cant be..:/


They don't have any special courses for USMLE prep, they just have a high success rate in USMLE like AKU, and the repute comes from Shifa International Hospital. They used to be affiliated with Bahria University but now it's Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University.


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Uhs is second.
> 
> Isra below that..
> 
> Good.


You see isra is just below dow.It makes you just crazy about it.Uhs has almost all medical colleges of punjab under it.But isra has only two campus and one known medical college and it stills ranks so high.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Umer Yamin said:


> No AKU is apple, UHS is Samsung, Shifa like HTC and Foundation like Sony
> ps KEMU is ranked 7 in the HEC ranking, so you don't have to look at the rankings before making a decision.


and Oh yeah, KEMU is like Q Mobile hahaha


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> You see isra is just below dow.It makes you just crazy about it.Uhs has almost all medical colleges of punjab under it.But isra has only two campus and one known medical college and it stills ranks so high.


Acha so how many ppl hav u consulted on this?
And what did they say?
And who vre they?

Precise please


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Talking about al-nafees right...islamabad one..?
> NOT hyderabad...?
> 
> First MMI i hav heard of here in pak.


dude i told you it doesnt matter if degree is awarded by isra hyderabad.Degree of rmc is provided by uhs lahore you cant say uhs rawalpindi.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> dude i told you it doesnt matter if degree is awarded by isra hyderabad.Degree of rmc is provided by uhs lahore you cant say uhs rawalpindi.


Not talking abt degrees,
I mean the colleges,
The separate campuses.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Its coming because of hospital.Every good college has good hospital affiliation.Cmh combined millitary hospital.Fmh fatima memorial hospital,King edward Mayo hospital,Agha khan has agha khan hospital and so on
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Yous said it yourself ke sucks remember.And aku and uhs are not apple they are supercomputers used secretly by the govt so no comparison.If shifa is htc then i dont want it its chinese.Sony is japanese so its quality.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Its difficult,i dont even know where to start.I came across it luckily.It was pdf or something.There was a list of universities not included and in academic rank i remember specifically ke was on 63 and shifa was on 80 on a different list on the same page.


I still say KE sucks, and AKU is apple you see, their fees also tell you the same thing.


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Acha so how many ppl hav u consulted on this?
> And what did they say?
> And who vre they?
> 
> Precise please


This is what we are talking about.Hec says one thing while people percept differently.I have consulted my uncle who is worked at agha khan hospital for 10 years and now works at shifa.He is doing phd from isra.He ranks it highly.

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> I still say KE sucks, and AKU is apple you see, their fees also tell you the same thing.


Yes but in my comparison i was ranking institutes like foundation and riphah.Agha khan is not in the same league man.We can say then that agha khan is super computer worth millions of dollars.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Its coming because of hospital.Every good college has good hospital affiliation.Cmh combined millitary hospital.Fmh fatima memorial hospital,King edward Mayo hospital,Agha khan has agha khan hospital and so on
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Yous said it yourself ke sucks remember.And aku and uhs are not apple they are supercomputers used secretly by the govt so no comparison.If shifa is htc then i dont want it its chinese.Sony is japanese so its quality.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Its difficult,i dont even know where to start.I came across it luckily.It was pdf or something.There was a list of universities not included and in academic rank i remember specifically ke was on 63 and shifa was on 80 on a different list on the same page.


Now I get your point, with only two colleges, Isra is high up there, think thoroughly before making a decision, try and get in touch with someone studying at Foundation and Isra or their graduates and ask them.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> This is what we are talking about.Hec says one thing while people percept differently.I have consulted my uncle who is worked at agha khan hospital for 10 years and now works at shifa.He is doing phd from isra.He ranks it highly.


Ur uncle rules.
Go for isra. 

Luk i know that ur trying to counter reason everything until u cross things out enough to come to the best conclusion for you...

But you see, ur slipping into 'overthinking' now,
Which wud only increase the anxiety on the decision.

Visit the places,
And most importantly now what left for ur final verdict,
Is the word of any graduate or current student at fumc or isra...

So...try getting in touch with sm1 if thats not too much trouble,
If it is...

Id say u pray to Allah to make the best descion for you.


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> Now I get your point, with only two colleges, Isra is high up there, think thoroughly before making a decision, try and get in touch with someone studying at Foundation and Isra or their graduates and ask them.


Yes we will see.Time will tell.


----------



## Crypt

Woah yamin we landed to the same point..


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Woah yamin we landed to the same point..


haha yeah


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *Yeah sonnen, lay back on the testicular sucking. :/
> 
> *


Man,I am disappoint in you. Sux ballz does not mean that. Sux comes from the word sucks which means,....um...... well to suck. And ballz does not refer to testicles. Rather it can mean a number of balls such as cricket balls, basketballs, softballs, footballs, american footballs, volleyballs, tennis balls, squash balls etc.
Anybody ever see that show ed, edd and eddy?


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> Man,I am disappoint in you. Sux ballz does not mean that. Sux comes from the word sucks which means,....um...... well to suck. And ballz does not refer to testicles. Rather it can mean a number of balls such as cricket balls, basketballs, softballs, footballs, american footballs, volleyballs, tennis balls, squash balls etc.
> Anybody ever see that show ed, edd and eddy?


Yea..

Ed <3


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Yea..
> 
> Ed <3


So you when they sucked on those giant jawbreakers? I mean something like that when I say that. When I don't like something, I want that thing put a big ball in its mouth and suck on it like they sucked on those giant jawbreakers.


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> So you when they sucked on those giant jawbreakers? I mean something like that when I say that. When I don't like something, I want that thing put a big ball in its mouth and suck on it like they sucked on those giant jawbreakers.


Thanks for the zabardast elaboration,
Now i can stop reporting ur posts...

Sorries...


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Thanks for the zabardast elaboration,
> Now i can stop reporting ur posts...
> 
> Sorries...


See, I just knew you would have been doing that, you shakayti tutoo.


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> Man,I am disappoint in you. Sux ballz does not mean that. Sux comes from the word sucks which means,....um...... well to suck. And ballz does not refer to testicles. Rather it can mean a number of balls such as cricket balls, basketballs, softballs, footballs, american footballs, volleyballs, tennis balls, squash balls etc.
> Anybody ever see that show ed, edd and eddy?


*i know it doesnt imply that something/someone would LITERALLY be sucking on.. um..balls. but like, uhh.. Okay, i'd rather keep my mouth shut on this one. 

used to watch Ed Edd n Eddy all the time. Loved it D:*

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Thanks for the zabardast elaboration,
> Now i can stop reporting ur posts...
> 
> Sorries...


*you can report posts? 
**you've been reporting our posts? o:
EVIL NAZI.
*


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *i know it doesnt imply that something/someone would LITERALLY be sucking on.. um..balls. but like, uhh.. Okay, i'd rather keep my mouth shut on this one.
> 
> used to watch Ed Edd n Eddy all the time. Loved it D:*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> *you can report posts?
> **you've been reporting our posts? o:
> EVIL NAZI.
> *


If this was prison, Crypt would have a really hard time.


----------



## Crypt

Lol


----------



## Umer Yamin

Our topic was Private Medical Institutes Admissions 2013, not sucking cricket balls, footballs, basket balls xD

Going to be the coolest Dentist ever!!!!


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Our topic was Private Medical Institutes Admissions 2013, not sucking cricket balls, footballs, basket balls xD
> 
> Going to be the coolest Dentist ever!!!!


Change the sig..:/


----------



## Umer Yamin

Good now? Haha

Crypt


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Good now? Haha
> 
> Crypt


Love..<3!


----------



## Umer Yamin

How about now? :-D

pRiNxE k3wL l0nElY gUy!! xx


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> How about now? :-D
> 
> pRiNxE k3wL l0nElY gUy!! xx


Lonely huh..?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Lonely huh..?


Ssshhhhhh

pRiNxE k3wL l0nElY gUy!! xx


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Ssshhhhhh
> 
> pRiNxE k3wL l0nElY gUy!! xx


Be mature and leave it empty..


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Be mature and leave it empty..


But mods have signatures :-(

pRiNxE k3wL l0nElY gUy!! xx


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> But mods have signatures :-(
> 
> pRiNxE k3wL l0nElY gUy!! xx


Thats waht "I'LL" be applying for..

YOU ...leave it empty..


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> That waht "I'LL" be applying for..
> 
> YOU ...leave it empty..


My thread is the most viewed one, so I am more worthy, plus I have experience of administering several facebook groups so stay away Crypt :O


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> My thread is the most viewed one, so I am more worthy, plus I have experience of administering several facebook groups so stay away Crypt :O


Clash of the internet titans.
I never watched the movie but now i believe that they can be practical too.


----------



## Crypt

-removed..:/


----------



## NarjisShah

Crypt said:


> -removed..:/


*removed? what? what's removed?*


----------



## Crypt

NarjisShah said:


> *removed? what? what's removed?*


Just removed my post..
Nothing to worry about..

Ill be writing LOTS more..
Dont u fret..


----------



## AbraDabra

Both of you can forget it.
We all know im the next moderator :cool!:
LOL.


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> Both of you can forget it.
> We all know im the next moderator :cool!:
> LOL.


We shall see...


----------



## FZZR

I've never signed up to forums before guys :red: 
But just wondering..going off topic a bit .. how does my profile Newbie would be changed to a regular?


----------



## AbraDabra

As your posts increase, so does your forum rank. Dont spam though, then everyone will just hate you


----------



## Crypt

FZZR said:


> I've never signed up to forums before guys :red:
> But just wondering..going off topic a bit .. how does my profile Newbie would be changed to a regular?


Keep posting..
As the posts increase, the status changes.


----------



## NarjisShah

FZZR said:


> I've never signed up to forums before guys :red:
> But just wondering..going off topic a bit .. how does my profile Newbie would be changed to a regular?


*it happens eventually once you start logging into the forum on a regular basis *


----------



## FZZR

Oh I see.. That's the reason why some of you people are pro, beginners or moderators. Interesting though.


----------



## AbraDabra

Mods are chosen at random I think. But yeah, the rank changes usually with posts.
Funny how I said not to spam, but 3 of us replied to the same question. Niiiiiiiice.


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> Mods are chosen at random I think. But yeah, the rank changes usually with posts.
> Funny how I said not to spam, but 3 of us replied to the same question. Niiiiiiiice.


Somebody's in a good mood..


----------



## FZZR

AbraDabra said:


> Mods are chosen at random I think. But yeah, the rank changes usually with posts.
> Funny how I said not to spam, but 3 of us replied to the same question. Niiiiiiiice.


Yeah  And everyone had the same answer  
GOT IT guys!


----------



## NarjisShah

*and what exactly would becoming a moderator accomplish? *


----------



## Crypt

NarjisShah said:


> *and what exactly would becoming a moderator accomplish? *


Banning SOME!!!


----------



## FZZR

I think we all are in a good mood today  
This post is going 50+.. But maza to tab if we return back to the topic eventually. 

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Banning SOME!!!


Crypt, why are you so interested into 'Banning, reporting thingys?'


----------



## NarjisShah

*Crypt's our thread Nazi. *


----------



## FZZR

Oh I see.  Thanks for the info Narjis


----------



## Crypt

NarjisShah said:


> *Crypt's our thread Nazi. *


BULLSEYE lady..


----------



## FZZR

And just now, I'm announcing it publically, My mode has been changed from Newbie to Beginner  Thankyou guys!


----------



## NarjisShah

FZZR said:


> And just now, I'm announcing it publically, My mode has been changed from Newbie to Beginner  Thankyou guys!


*​woahh, that was fast! lol*


----------



## FZZR

Yeah. Wasn't it?


----------



## Crypt

Cz u got past 25 posts thats y..


----------



## SonnenSays

I don't think anyone new is becoming a mod. This site was started by a few people who were born into foreign countries but were of pakistani descent. They all knew each other I think. Each of them runs this site. The main admin rarely logs in any more. I don't think any of us can become a mod.

P.S, yay me, I reached 100 likes. I am going out to celebrate.


----------



## MedCat

Any one here selected for uol ??

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> I don't think anyone new is becoming a mod. This site was started by a few people who were born into foreign countries but were of pakistani descent. They all knew each other I think. Each of them runs this site. The main admin rarely logs in any more. I don't think any of us can become a mod.
> 
> P.S, yay me, I reached 100 likes. I am going out to celebrate.


Everyone was kidding.
Of course we know that the best thing anyone can hope for is a mod liking our post..


----------



## Crypt

MedCat said:


> Any one here selected for uol ??
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


Uve got my aggregate,
Y didnt u try for cpmc or rlmc..lmdc?
Y uol?
Distance again :/?


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> I don't think anyone new is becoming a mod. This site was started by a few people who were born into foreign countries but were of pakistani descent. They all knew each other I think. Each of them runs this site. The main admin rarely logs in any more. I don't think any of us can become a mod.
> 
> P.S, yay me, I reached 100 likes. I am going out to celebrate.


*​i'm at 99, take me with you?*


----------



## MedCat

Crypt said:


> Uve got my aggregate,
> Y didnt u try for cpmc or rlmc..lmdc?
> Y uol?
> Distance again :/?


Cpmc seats were already booked in oct.... Rlmc is too far.... 

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah

*so the nazi has a heart  thank you crypt for making me hit the hundred mark :')*


----------



## MedCat

Almost all medical colleges list's r filled with girls in top slots ... Damn these girls  always act like hurdle in our life 

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt

NarjisShah said:


> *so the nazi has a heart  thank you crypt for making me hit the hundred mark :')*


Now now...dont u anger the nazi..

Lol,
Did u find Any fellow freshie imdcian shah?


----------



## AbraDabra

Girls have just as much a right to a good, stable career as you do. Maybe study more instead of getting sexist on an online forum.


----------



## Crypt

MedCat said:


> Almost all medical colleges list's r filled with girls in top slots ... Damn these girls  always act like hurdle in our life
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


I thought YOU vre a girl..
Me and my imagination.

How do u know they are all girls?


----------



## NarjisShah

Crypt said:


> Now now...dont u anger the nazi..
> 
> Lol,
> Did u find Any fellow freshie imdcian shah?


*nah man :/ i guess there arent many on this forum  Almost EVERYONE on here is from lahore or abroad...very few from Islamabad or pindi.


i can see where he's coming from though. IMDC has sooooo many girls. And the number of female applicants for mcat this year were almost twice as much as the male ones.*


----------



## Crypt

NarjisShah said:


> *nah man :/ i guess there arent many on this forum  Almost EVERYONE on here is from lahore or abroad...very few from Islamabad or pindi.*


No i meant ANY at all,
Not on the forum particularly..


----------



## MedCat

Crypt said:


> I thought YOU vre a girl..
> Me and my imagination.
> 
> How do u know they are all girls?


Hahaha. Lol no. I m a boy 

Was going through previous lists. 

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah

Crypt said:


> No i meant ANY at all,
> Not on the forum particularly..


*one of my very good friends from high school got the interview call today. Praying she gets in *


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *​i'm at 99, take me with you?*


My first date with Narjis Shah. I shall remember it 5ever.



AbraDabra said:


> Girls have just as much a right to a good, stable career as you do. Maybe study more instead of getting sexist on an online forum.


Govt was actually talking about limiting quota of girls. But couldn't because it just sounds wrong.



NarjisShah said:


> *
> i can see where he's coming from though. IMDC has sooooo many girls. And the number of female applicants for mcat this year were almost twice as much as the male ones.*


Me likey. But me only likey if the hurlz are hawt. Most girls going into med skulz are nerds who are so not hawt. I was at star. It was filled with girls, but didn't feel like it was filled with girls. Some saw very hawt ones at lmdc and fmh. Guess hawt ones don't study as much.



Crypt said:


> No i meant ANY at all,
> Not on the forum particularly..


 What's it to you? You are just going to report the posts.


----------



## AbraDabra

I think the real fair thing to do would be to somehow weed out the rishta-seekers. MBBS is not a Gold Membership to marriage.com. :roll:


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> I think the real fair thing to do would be to somehow weed out the rishta-seekers. MBBS is not a Gold Membership to marriage.com. :roll:


That STILL happens?
I thought it went out long back?

Doesnt every graduate female want to work now?

If thats what u mean,
That they get married and dont pursue the career.


----------



## AbraDabra

Most guys work after graduation. Alot of the girls dont.


----------



## Arshi

No apparently Pakistani society thinks the only respectable profession for a lady is being a doctor plus rishta's for female doctors are better thats their ideology. Well some do work it mostly depends on the husband whether he allows his wife to work or not and also many in laws dont prefer their daughter in law working like how dumb. Grow up, we aren't living in the stone age.


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> Both of you can forget it.
> We all know im the next moderator :cool!:
> LOL.


I think already all the mods are from MBBS, there should be atleast one from BDS too, I'm the choosen one, Crypt Abra all hail the king lol


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> I think the real fair thing to do would be to somehow weed out the rishta-seekers. MBBS is not a Gold Membership to marriage.com. :roll:


It is the dream of ever pakistani saas to bring home a dakter bahu..... so that she can watch and breathe easy as she watches her cook a roti.

P.S Abra, did you take a gap year?


----------



## Umer Yamin

FZZR said:


> I've never signed up to forums before guys :red:
> But just wondering..going off topic a bit .. how does my profile Newbie would be changed to a regular?


Your rank on this forum is based on the number of likes your post has, try getting more and more likes and you'll be a Veteran after 150.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> I don't think anyone new is becoming a mod. This site was started by a few people who were born into foreign countries but were of pakistani descent. They all knew each other I think. Each of them runs this site. The main admin rarely logs in any more. I don't think any of us can become a mod.
> 
> P.S, yay me, I reached 100 likes. I am going out to celebrate.


I'll soon be a mod and prove you wrong.


----------



## Umer Yamin

MedCat said:


> Any one here selected for uol ??
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


Got an interview on Tuesday :-/


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Your rank on this forum is based on the number of likes your post has, try getting more and more likes and you'll be a Veteran after 150.


Nope..its the number of posts, not the likes.

25, 50, 250, 400


----------



## Umer Yamin

MedCat said:


> Almost all medical colleges list's r filled with girls in top slots ... Damn these girls  always act like hurdle in our life
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


I'd love to unlike that and then like that over and over again, it makes me feel good :O


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Your rank on this forum is based on the number of likes your post has, try getting more and more likes and you'll be a Veteran after 150.


Wrong.



Umer Yamin said:


> I'll soon be a mod and prove you wrong.


Lol



Crypt said:


> Nope..its the number of posts, not the likes.
> 25, 50, 250, 400


Right


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> I thought YOU vre a girl..
> Me and my imagination.
> 
> How do u know they are all girls?


Me too Crypt, hahahaha


----------



## AbraDabra

Nope. Why do you ask?


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> Nope. Why do you ask?


Because you joined a year ago.
And did you do f.sc?

Did you repeat the mcat?


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> *nah man :/ i guess there arent many on this forum  Almost EVERYONE on here is from lahore or abroad...very few from Islamabad or pindi.
> 
> 
> i can see where he's coming from though. IMDC has sooooo many girls. And the number of female applicants for mcat this year were almost twice as much as the male ones.*


I heard more then 35000 girls out of a total 42000 applicants


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> My first date with Narjis Shah. I shall remember it 5 ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Govt was actually talking about limiting quota of girls. But couldn't because it just sounds wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey. But me only likey if the hurlz are hawt. Most girls going into med skulz are nerds who are so not hawt. I was at star. It was filled with girls, but didn't feel like it was filled with girls. Some saw very hawt ones at lmdc and fmh. Guess hawt ones don't study as much.
> 
> 
> What's it to you? You are just going to report the posts.


If the girl is hawt, apparently she doesn't have to study, she'll get a good rishta, but if she's not, then she has to study like hell to get a good rishta :-D


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> That STILL happens?
> I thought it went out long back?
> 
> Doesnt every graduate female want to work now?
> 
> If thats what u mean,
> That they get married and dont pursue the career.


Yes they don't Crypt, I know so many girls, just studying for Rishta.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Nope..its the number of posts, not the likes.
> 
> 25, 50, 250, 400


I have so many posts, still at regular?


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> If the girl is hawt, apparently she doesn't have to study, she'll get a good rishta, but if she's not, then she has to study like hell to get a good rishta :-D


So she gets married and lets say it's to a dakter. She gets married so he can earn the money whereas had she worked she could have earned just as much? Is it like the pressure of her family and in-laws or laziness.


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> My first date with Narjis Shah. I shall remember it 5ever.
> 
> Me likey. But me only likey if the hurlz are hawt. Most girls going into med skulz are nerds who are so not hawt. I was at star. It was filled with girls, but didn't feel like it was filled with girls. Some saw very hawt ones at lmdc and fmh. Guess hawt ones don't study as much.


*i wasnt asking you out on a date. *:!:
*
very few 'hawt' ones want to be a doctor because its what they've wanted their entire life, to study what they love. The other nerdy ones are just there because thats the ultimate degree to land a zabardast husband.*


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> Because you joined a year ago.
> And did you do f.sc?
> 
> Did you repeat the mcat?


Skim thru pplz posts
Ull get ur answers faster then waiting for them to reply..

Itll save time and questioning posts.


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> I have so many posts, still at regular?


Get to 400.
U hav 254.


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *i wasnt asking you out on a date. *:!:
> *
> very few 'hawt' ones want to be a doctor because its what they've wanted their entire life, to study what they love. The other nerdy ones are just there because thats the ultimate degree to land a zabardast husband.*


Well it's a date now and I will be taking you against your will.

Hawt girls study? Sounds fictional.


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> So she gets married and lets say it's to a dakter. She gets married so he can earn the money whereas had she worked she could have earned just as much? Is it like the pressure of her family and in-laws or laziness.


*its not about how much either one of them earns, as long as they appear to be the 'match-made-in-heaven' to the society. To the chaskay-baaz rishtedaars, you know?*

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Well it's a date now and I will be taking you against your will.
> 
> Hawt girls study? Sounds fictional.


*as long as its someplace good and you're paying.
**​they doo. Needle in a haystack type scene.*


----------



## AbraDabra

No. Im an A levels student. I joined pretty early on to ask about AKU I think. I was clueless about the whole UHS procedure. Didnt repeat anything.
Why do you ask?


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> I heard more then 35000 girls out of a total 42000 applicants


*​i heard something similar and its probably true.*


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Skim thru pplz posts
> Ull get ur answers faster then waiting for them to reply..
> 
> Itll save time and questioning posts.


Crypt, but I'm not a stalker like you. Feel dirty going through people's old posts.


----------



## Crypt

Yamin this aint right.

Theres a date going on on ur thread...unethical...

(I AM shakaytee...:| never realized...:/ )


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> So she gets married and lets say it's to a dakter. She gets married so he can earn the money whereas had she worked she could have earned just as much? Is it like the pressure of her family and in-laws or laziness.


*Doctor bro, I know you have got no respect for this profession but still


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> Crypt, but I'm not a stalker like you. Feel dirty going through people's old posts.


I know it takes to be a girl for u to not launch a personal attack..

U cudve just ignored my post..


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> No. Im an A levels student. I joined pretty early on to ask about AKU I think. I was clueless about the whole UHS procedure. Didnt repeat anything.
> Why do you ask?


85 is a very impressive aggregate. I just know 2 friends of mine with an aggregate of 86 and a cousin last year who got 88. Very rare to see people doing a levels get to mid or high 80s.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> I know it takes to be a girl for u to not launch a personal attack..
> 
> U cudve just ignored my post..


You know whose fault this is right? blame that damn Y chromosome of yours.


----------



## Crypt

Hey yamin...
There is some way to change the username..not tht it matters now but still..


----------



## AbraDabra

I guess im just a very impressive person :cool!:
LOL jokes I bribed CIE.


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> I guess im just a very impressive person :cool!:
> LOL jokes I bribed CIE.


What was you mcat score?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Yamin this aint right.
> 
> Theres a date going on on ur thread...unethical...
> 
> (I AM shakaytee...:| never realized...:/ )


Call Medgrunt or purple whatever 

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Hey yamin...
> There is some way to change the username..not tht it matters now but still..


TELL ME


----------



## AbraDabra

900+  Yours?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Hearing about girls being forced to do medicine is a common thing, but it's the first time ever that I've seen a guy whose mother is forcing him to be a doctor, no offense but this is awkward, you want a good rishta Sonnen? lol


----------



## NarjisShah

*crypt, STOP your nazi-pan or else.... *


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> 900+  Yours?


Exact?



Umer Yamin said:


> Hearing about girls being forced to do medicine is a common thing, but it's the first time ever that I've seen a guy whose mother is forcing him to be a doctor, no offense but this is awkward, you want a good rishta Sonnen? lol


Lol brah, why would I be offended. She thinks mbbs is the best degree and most stable form of employment. I want to do b.sc, which she thinks will make me illegible for any good job and i will die hungry and poor.


----------



## Crypt

Abra's being modest cz he dsnt want the 70's to feel bad...


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Exact?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol brah, why would I be offended. She thinks mbbs is the best degree and most stable form of employment. I want to do b.sc, which she thinks will make me illegible for any good job and i will die hungry and poor.


No Sonnen, tell her you'll get a good rishta after Bsc too, tell her you can do CSS, or Msc and Phd from a good foreign university, mil jae ga Rishta dw just don't go this field only because your mom wants you to.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> No Sonnen, tell her you'll get a good rishta after Bsc too, tell her you can do CSS, or Msc and Phd from a good foreign university, mil jae ga Rishta dw just don't go this field only because your mom wants you to.


Not about the rishta, all about the monay.


----------



## Umer Yamin

No it's about rishta Sonnen, she can earn too you know, tell your mom about it, koi tou mil hi jae gi, akhir dunya mein pagal larrkion ki kami toh nhi...


----------



## Crypt

Nai i think.... Itni b koi pagal nai mil skti...
Who'd firstly MARRY a bsc from gc guy...
And then Actually earn an entire lifetime at his feet...nope.

Mom's doing good shoving him into med skul..


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> No it's about rishta Sonnen, she can earn too you know, tell your mom about it, koi tou mil hi jae gi, akhir dunya mein pagal larrkion ki kami toh nhi...


Written in urdu; did not read.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Written in urdu; did not read.


hahahahaha

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Nai i think.... Itni b koi pagal nai mil skti...
> Who'd firstly MARRY a bsc from gc guy...
> And then Actually earn an entire lifetime at his feet...nope.
> 
> Mom's doing good shoving him into med skul..


point, try to find one from your Med skul Sonnen


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Nai i think.... Itni b koi pagal nai mil skti...
> Who'd firstly MARRY a bsc from gc guy...
> And then Actually earn an entire lifetime at his feet...nope.
> 
> Mom's doing good shoving him into med skul..


Mom, when did you get an account on this forum?


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> Mom, when did you get an account on this forum?


Sonnen son when u said 'GC'...


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Sonnen son when u said 'GC'...


Lay off me mom, you can't tell me what to do. I'm not a kid anymore, okay. I've got my life and I'm gonna live it my way. I know u want me to be a dakter, but that's not what I want. So it's too bad that I want to go to gc, but that's just what I want. I want to teach physics to 8th graders for Rs.20,000 a month and you are just just gonna have to get used to that,k?


----------



## Crypt

...


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Son....
> Ab to we applied everywhere..
> 
> Sonu..sweeets...
> 
> NA LEYA NA TU GC DA PHE DEKHIEN!!!!!
> JAN NA KD LAWAN MEIN TERI...!!!


Dude, you made a few mistakes. Under no circumstances does she say she will ever allow me to go to gc.


----------



## Crypt

...


----------



## Crypt

I hav a feeling vre both gonna get banned..:|


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Lay off me mom, you can't tell me what to do. I'm not a kid anymore, okay. I've got my life and I'm gonna live it my way. I know u want me to be a dakter, but that's not what I want. So it's too bad that I want to go to gc, but that's just what I want. I want to teach physics to 8th graders for Rs.20,000 a month and you are just just gonna have to get used to that,k?


Do masters, get some experience, start teaching o and a levels, join an academy like greenhall, you'll earn more in days then a doctor would in years.


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> I hav a feeling vre both gonna get banned..:|


Stop being so scared and stop mentioning it. You're making me nervous.



Umer Yamin said:


> Do masters, get some experience, start teaching o and a levels, join an academy like greenhall, you'll earn more in days then a doctor would in years.


I know. A level teachers making an enviable amount of money, but I don't wanna teach.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Then you plan on going in to research after Bsc, that too in Pakistan? seriously?


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Then you plan on going in to research after Bsc, that too in Pakistan? seriously?


Yup or try to go abroad. Also the css in the pipeline. Guess i like feeling doomed.


----------



## Umer Yamin

CSS can also be done after MBBS.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> CSS can also be done after MBBS.


Exactly.


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> Exactly.


Sonnen so ull be hating medicine all thruout med colg?


----------



## AbraDabra

Enough to attain 85%+ aggregate 
Anyway. Anyone else have a confirmed college yet?


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> Enough to attain 85%+ aggregate
> Anyway. Anyone else have a confirmed college yet?


Yea,....:/
Rlmc.

If u wud consider it smthing..
O shalamar devotee..


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> Enough to attain 85%+ aggregate
> Anyway. Anyone else have a confirmed college yet?


Abra for Sheikh Zayed, we're with you on this Abra :-D


----------



## Umer Yamin

I don't understand, the guy hates medicine to such an extent even before actually getting into a medical school, how can he be a good doctor? :-/ Sonnen please try again to convince your mom.


----------



## AbraDabra

Lol, I sure hope Shaikh Zayed becomes a possibility.
And Crypt, I dont look down on any college. [Well besides those I clearly know to be corrupt]. Just being able to say you're in a medical program is a huge achievement.


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Sonnen so ull be hating medicine all thruout med colg?


That's the plan.



Umer Yamin said:


> I don't understand, the guy hates medicine to such an extent even before actually getting into a medical school, how can he be a good doctor? :-/ Sonnen please try again to convince your mom.


You don't worry. I have seen people who are passionate about medicine who are terrible doctors.


----------



## saske khan

MedCat said:


> Almost all medical colleges list's r filled with girls in top slots ... Damn these girls  always act like hurdle in our life
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


Hahahahahahaha okay girls are hurdles.... i m selected for uol
I have interview tomorrow

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> I don't understand, the guy hates medicine to such an extent even before actually getting into a medical school, how can he be a good doctor? :-/ Sonnen please try again to convince your mom.


Well umer do you really think that people in pakistan go to study medicine just because they want.If that happened in pakistan then our country would have yeilded nobel laureates in physiology.I bet if being a teacher yielded enough money thousands of people will come and say IT has always been our dream to be a teacher.


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> *as long as its someplace good and you're paying.
> *


There's a place near where I live which will give us a plate of chanay and 3 rotis for Rs.20. That'll do.



tamoor said:


> Well umer do you really think that people in pakistan go to study medicine just because they want.If that happened in pakistan then our country would have yeilded nobel laureates in physiology.I bet if being a teacher yielded enough money thousands of people will come and say IT has always been our dream to be a teacher.


It's always about the money. I think at some point people fool themselves into believing they want something when they never did. Either the rational part of their mind wins and they go for it or the nagging of family/friends gets to them and they start wanting it too. Might just be to please their parents.

Dakteri doesn't pay as much as people think but I like said, safest profession there is. Almost certain to land a job.

Still in my mind, very little exceeds the #swag of being a bureaucrat.


----------



## asfih22

Crypt said:


> Id say isra there...
> Theres a lot to consider between those too,
> And isra surpasses..
> 
> But riphah is established enough now, Thats the perk.


My friend studies in isra, the islamabad campus, she hates it! ALOT!
They don't have anything besides crappy channa chaat in their cafeteria, definitely not the place you'd want to go to for next 5 years.. Plus they put silly restrictions on you, a girl got expelled from the college, who was a hostilite and the warden found a picture of a guy in her closet.. So you can very well imagine what it's gonna be like..


----------



## Crypt

asfih22 said:


> My friend studies in isra, the islamabad campus, she hates it! ALOT!
> They don't have anything besides crappy channa chaat in their cafeteria, definitely not the place you'd want to go to for next 5 years.. Plus they put silly restrictions on you, a girl got expelled from the college, who was a hostilite and the warden found a picture of a guy in her closet.. So you can very well imagine what it's gonna be like..


I always meant the hyderabad campus..


----------



## asfih22

Is there anyone here, who has rejected shifa for any other college?

- - - Updated - - -

What is that supposed to mean?
Being expelled for a picture found in your closet.. wth?

- - - Updated - - -

Haaan that's a good one, has a higher ranking than KEMU!


----------



## Crypt

asfih22 said:


> Is there anyone here, who has rejected shifa for any other college?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?
> Being expelled for a picture found in your closet.. wth?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Haaan that's a good one, has a higher ranking than KEMU!


Yess...abradabra. Braeem maybe.


----------



## asfih22

Crypt said:


> Yess...abradabra. Braeem maybe.


Hmmm I paid the fee, but if I make it to CMH, definitely getting a refund!


----------



## Crypt

asfih22 said:


> Hmmm I paid the fee, but if I make it to CMH, definitely getting a refund!


From lahore?
If yes,

Theres an exclusive thread for ur assistance..


----------



## Butt2014

What will be the clsoing merit of FMH and CMH?


----------



## Crypt

Butt2014 said:


> What will be the clsoing merit of FMH and CMH?


76-77 And 80-81


----------



## asfih22

Crypt said:


> From lahore?
> If yes,
> 
> Theres an exclusive thread for ur assistance..


I'm not from lahore, but getting uhs's degree and studying in an army college, definitely overweighs all the plus points of shifa, if one plans to stay in pakistan for practise

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> 76-77 And 80-81


you sure about that?? there are people on this forum with uhs aggregate of 81 plus and still doubting that they'd make it to cmh..


----------



## Crypt

asfih22 said:


> I'm not from lahore, but getting uhs's degree and studying in an army college, definitely overweighs all the plus points of shifa, if one plans to stay in pakistan for practise
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> you sure about that?? there are people on this forum with uhs aggregate of 81 plus and still doubting that they'd make it to cmh..


Theyre doubting cz they want it bad..but theyre safe above 80,
See theres also the implication of the merit rising...

And ...yes..sure about the 80....


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> There's a place near where I live which will give us a plate of chanay and 3 rotis for Rs.20. That'll do.
> 
> 
> 
> It's always about the money. I think at some point people fool themselves into believing they want something when they never did. Either the rational part of their mind wins and they go for it or the nagging of family/friends gets to them and they start wanting it too. Might just be to please their parents.
> 
> Dakteri doesn't pay as much as people think but I like said, safest profession there is. Almost certain to land a job.
> 
> Still in my mind, very little exceeds the #swag of being a bureaucrat.


you are right regarding that part but for me and a lot of other people it just feels great to wear white coat and if onw gets to be in the big league of doctors you get to treat difficult cases its always a new puzzle thats where i want to get.

- - - Updated - - -



asfih22 said:


> Is there anyone here, who has rejected shifa for any other college?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?
> Being expelled for a picture found in your closet.. wth?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?
> Being expelled for a picture found in your closet.. wth?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Haaan that's a good one, has a higher ranking than KEMU!


I wouldnt reject shifa but i know a person who got into shifa even paid the fee but wants to wait for riphah.People just sometimes get impressed by an institution and it gets stuck in your head.I mean leaving shifa for riphah,who on earth would even consider such a thing.

- - - Updated - - -

Also here is hec ranking see for yourself in medical section
http://www.hec.gov.pk/INSIDEHEC/DIVISIONS/QALI/OTHERS/RANKINGOFUNIVERSITIES/Pages/CategoryWise.aspx


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Well umer do you really think that people in pakistan go to study medicine just because they want.If that happened in pakistan then our country would have yeilded nobel laureates in physiology.I bet if being a teacher yielded enough money thousands of people will come and say IT has always been our dream to be a teacher.


Being a teacher does yield good money, check out people teaching o and a levels and you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> There's a place near where I live which will give us a plate of chanay and 3 rotis for Rs.20. That'll do.
> 
> 
> 
> It's always about the money. I think at some point people fool themselves into believing they want something when they never did. Either the rational part of their mind wins and they go for it or the nagging of family/friends gets to them and they start wanting it too. Might just be to please their parents.
> 
> Dakteri doesn't pay as much as people think but I like said, safest profession there is. Almost certain to land a job.
> 
> Still in my mind, very little exceeds the #swag of being a bureaucrat.


3 rotis alone are of Rupees 20, ans channas will cost around Rupees 40 even from the cheapest of all places.


----------



## Umer Yamin

asfih22 said:


> Is there anyone here, who has rejected shifa for any other college?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?
> Being expelled for a picture found in your closet.. wth?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?
> Being expelled for a picture found in your closet.. wth?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Haaan that's a good one, has a higher ranking than KEMU!


AbraDabra, rejected Shifa


----------



## Arshi

reading your conversations regarding females and medicine ,how a man is going to medicine since his mom asked him to is really funny.Its the only thing that I find entertaining in this forum.


----------



## AbraDabra

Atleast tag me when im being mentioned 

Yes, I rejected Shifa, got accepted in CMH today though.


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> Being a teacher does yield good money, check out people teaching o and a levels and you'll know what I'm talking about.


They dont earn too much but i know only one kind of teachers who earn more than doctors.They are phds or maybe mbbs or md teaching students at harvard,cambridge or the big schools like that.I heard they earn about 50000 dollars a month.


----------



## asfih22

Umer Yamin said:


> AbraDabra, rejected Shifa


I wish I had rejected shifa too, they're gonna keep 50k now. I got a call from Cmh, who else did?


----------



## AbraDabra

Asfih, all of us are in the CMH admissions thread, come join


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> They dont earn too much but i know only one kind of teachers who earn more than doctors.They are phds or maybe mbbs or md teaching students at harvard,cambridge or the big schools like that.I heard they earn about 50000 dollars a month.


Don't know about $50000 but teachers teaching A Levels do earn around 5 to 7 lacs a month, some big names earn even more.


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> Don't know about $50000 but teachers teaching A Levels do earn around 5 to 7 lacs a month, some big names earn even more.


There are teachers in pak teaching a levels and o level,I dont believe they earn that much.50000 dollars are equal to almost 54 lakh rupees.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> There are teachers in pak teaching a levels and o level,I dont believe they earn that much.50000 dollars are equal to almost 54 lakh rupees.


Name a single doctor in Pakistan who earns even close to 25 lacs a month?


----------



## vaniaatta

*Aptitude Test*

AoA..please tell me about akhter saeed medical collage aptitude test.

- - - Updated - - -

actually, tommarw is my test.

- - - Updated - - -

i hav no infomation abt test


----------



## MedCat

vaniaatta said:


> AoA..please tell me about akhter saeed medical collage aptitude test.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> actually, tommarw is my test.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i hav no infomation abt test


Its iq based 100 iq questions

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

MedCat said:


> Its iq based 100 iq questions
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


Thanks Medcat.


----------



## AbraDabra

Actually, Umer, quite a few doctors with very well-established practices earn north of 1 crore per month.


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> Actually, Umer, quite a few doctors with very well-established practices earn north of 1 crore per month.


In Pakistan?


----------



## yoyahyo

AbraDabra said:


> Actually, Umer, quite a few doctors with very well-established practices earn north of 1 crore per month.


Can you name one of those doctors and tell me if thats in Pakistan or abroad? Becuase that doesnt make any sense..unless all you do is run procedures... and you probably are talking about a group practice. Otherwise that doctor has to be working 24/7..


EDIT: I'm an idiot -_-. forgot the exchange rate in pakistan is horrible. I can see the 40-50 lac being the case since $1 is about 100 rupees...but a doctor in pakistan making $100,000 a month has to be super suspicious given that a huge chunk of patient population is low income..unless they are a huge private practice like the hospital i mentioned before.


----------



## Awais Ishaq

Umer Yamin said:


> Name a single doctor in Pakistan who earns even close to 25 lacs a month?


I know a doctor from general hospital but actually he is a surgeon and he earns almost 40 lacks a months I guess


----------



## yoyahyo

I don't believe any of this unless they told you themselves and gave you their bank statement. People will exaggerate all sorts of things just to sound impressive. In america you have to kill yourself just to make 400-500,000 dollars. and you guys are saying that making 40 lacs to a 1 a crore is common. Yeah right. I guarantee you the only doctors making anywhere close to those figures are the guy who owns rehman hospital in peshawar or some guy who has like 40 doctors working underneath them

and you guess? You don't know? Then why are you even making such a statement... I agree with Umer that greater than half of the people going to medicine do it for the name and the salary...


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> Name a single doctor in Pakistan who earns even close to 25 lacs a month?


Why?I didnt say anything about doctor earning that much.But i do know that it depends on cases if private clinic.If its govt then you earn same fee no matter how many surgeries you do.If you get lucky and do about like 6 heart surgeries a month you could earn upto 60 lakhs in a month in private.But monthly income doesnt matter,if you use your money well you could build institutes like shifa or something or open up a buisiness to earn more and more.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Why?I didnt say anything about doctor earning that much.But i do know that it depends on cases if private clinic.If its govt then you earn same fee no matter how many surgeries you do.If you get lucky and do about like 6 heart surgeries a month you could earn upto 60 lakhs in a month in private.But monthly income doesnt matter,if you use your money well you could build institutes like shifa or something or open up a buisiness to earn more and more.


Actually Tamoor the debate was about teachers earning good money too in comparison to doctors...


----------



## Dark Knight

tamoor said:


> There are teachers in pak teaching a levels and o level,I dont believe they earn that much.50000 dollars are equal to almost 54 lakh rupees.


Actually O levels and A levels teachers earn a lot in Pakistan. Ask any O or A level student of Karachi, and im sure even he will tell you. O and A level teachers earn huge loads of money, not joking. I used to go for o level tuitions for chem and bio to a teacher. That teacher used to teach 500 plus students for chem and 500 plus for bio (not sure of the exact figure for both the subjects) and for each subject the fee was RS 4000! So just do the maths and now you can see how much this teacher earns, close to 40 lacs!!!. Also they don't even pay any taxes! That teacher is quite renowned in Karachi for chem and bio, do ask anyone if u don't believe me. Also its not just this teacher. There are many such teacher who earn such huge amounts of money!! Teaching O and A level subjects make you a lot of money, so if ur in medicine for the money, go for teaching o and a level subjects!

Also the teacher im taking about also has a share in a A level college in Karachi, so his monthly income is easily 50 lacs plus!!


----------



## Umer Yamin

Anybody going to LMDC tomorrow to check their list?


----------



## asfih22

True!!


----------



## AbraDabra

Both my parents are doctors, they have various friends who own private practises in Lahore [but mostly outside] and earn north of 50-60 lakh a year. The ones earning 1 crore+ are the owners of hospitals in the Lahore city itself. I didnt say it was common did I? I said it was not impossible.


----------



## tamoor

Dark Knight said:


> Actually O levels and A levels teachers earn a lot in Pakistan. Ask any O or A level student of Karachi, and im sure even he will tell you. O and A level teachers earn huge loads of money, not joking. I used to go for o level tuitions for chem and bio to a teacher. That teacher used to teach 500 plus students for chem and 500 plus for bio (not sure of the exact figure for both the subjects) and for each subject the fee was RS 4000! So just do the maths and now you can see how much this teacher earns, close to 40 lacs!!!. Also they don't even pay any taxes! That teacher is quite renowned in Karachi for chem and bio, do ask anyone if u don't believe me. Also its not just this teacher. There are many such teacher who earn such huge amounts of money!! Teaching O and A level subjects make you a lot of money, so if ur in medicine for the money, go for teaching o and a level subjects!
> 
> Also the teacher im taking about also has a share in a A level college in Karachi, so his monthly income is easily 50 lacs plus!!


Listen you could end up teaching any subject right now,you wont need license,you just need to convince parents you can do the job or you could open institutes like kips.On my part you are guessing a lot.I used to do that a lot but it gives you speculations only.By your kind of guessing and doing math i calculate that a taxi driver who took me to lahore in toyota xlr demanded a fix pay for 3500 besides petrol0 so if we do the math one passenger per day which is 1 lakh but iknow he earns less and same is the case with teachers.Plus many students might go for board exams rather than a level and o level.


----------



## yoyahyo

AbraDabra said:


> Actually, Umer, quite a few doctors with very *well-established practices* earn north of *1 crore per month*.



First you say month, then year? Then you say practice versus owning a hospital. There is a huge difference so be a little more consistent in your argument...because your latest post makes much more sense then this


----------



## Umer Yamin

Abra the guy got ya trust me


----------



## Dark Knight

tamoor said:


> Listen you could end up teaching any subject right now,you wont need license,you just need to convince parents you can do the job or you could open institutes like kips.On my part you are guessing a lot.I used to do that a lot but it gives you speculations only.By your kind of guessing and doing math i calculate that a taxi driver who took me to lahore in toyota xlr demanded a fix pay for 3500 besides petrol0 so if we do the math one passenger per day which is 1 lakh but iknow he earns less and same is the case with teachers.Plus many students might go for board exams rather than a level and o level.


Well there is a difference between driving a taxi and teaching. The cost the taxi driver charges us is for his service. The service of taking us from point x to point y requires fuel. So whatever charge we pay him for the service, it major chunk goes into fuel cost. Teaching is different. Teachers don't run on petrol you know  The cost of service they charge us does not include petrol cost, but yes it does include some costs like electricity bills, markers, etc. The point is that teachers charge us for the effort, which doesn't cost them money! Thus the majority a teacher earns goes to them, while for a taxi driver it goes into buying fuel.

Also im underestimating his income. I can give you his address and if you ever come to Karachi do go yourself. Once you see it, only then will you believe it! More than 1000 students actually come, and apart from electricity bills, im pretty sure there is no other major expenditure.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Dark Knight said:


> Well there is a difference between driving a taxi and teaching. The cost the taxi driver charges us is for his service. The service of taking us from point x to point y requires fuel. So whatever charge we pay him for the service, it major chunk goes into fuel cost. Teaching is different. Teachers don't run on petrol you know  The cost of service they charge us does not include petrol cost, but yes it does include some costs like electricity bills, markers, etc. The point is that teachers charge us for the effort, which doesn't cost them money! Thus the majority a teacher earns goes to them, while for a taxi driver it goes into buying fuel.
> 
> Also im underestimating his income. I can give you his address and if you ever come to Karachi do go yourself. Once you see it, only then will you believe it! More than 1000 students actually come, and apart from electricity bills, im pretty sure there is no other major expenditure.


Actually he said 3500 besides petrol


----------



## Dark Knight

Umer Yamin said:


> Actually he said 3500 besides petrol


My bad  missed that out.

- - - Updated - - -

btw 3500 is a huge margin. I don't think i'll ever pay that much to a taxi driver. Cuz if fuel cost is added plus his 3500 profit margin, im pretty sure no one will ride in his taxi  atleast I wont


----------



## Umer Yamin

Dark Knight said:


> My bad  missed that out.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> btw 3500 is a huge margin. I don't think i'll ever pay that much to a taxi driver. Cuz if fuel cost is added plus his 3500 profit margin, im pretty sure no one will ride in his taxi  atleast I wont


From Lahore to Islamabad.


----------



## Umer Yamin

But Taimoor, the taxi guy for sure doesn't gets one passenger per day from Isb to Lhr, plus there are alot of taxi drivers.


----------



## tamoor

Dark Knight said:


> Well there is a difference between driving a taxi and teaching. The cost the taxi driver charges us is for his service. The service of taking us from point x to point y requires fuel. So whatever charge we pay him for the service, it major chunk goes into fuel cost. Teaching is different. Teachers don't run on petrol you know  The cost of service they charge us does not include petrol cost, but yes it does include some costs like electricity bills, markers, etc. The point is that teachers charge us for the effort, which doesn't cost them money! Thus the majority a teacher earns goes to them, while for a taxi driver it goes into buying fuel.
> 
> Also im underestimating his income. I can give you his address and if you ever come to Karachi do go yourself. Once you see it, only then will you believe it! More than 1000 students actually come, and apart from electricity bills, im pretty sure there is no other major expenditure.


i told you in my previous post it was beside petrol or fuel.How does he accomodate 1000 students.Isnt it a guess he actually teaches 1000 students?

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> But Taimoor, the taxi guy for sure doesn't gets one passenger per day from Isb to Lhr, plus there are alot of taxi drivers.


You dont understand,he was driving an extra large luxury toyota car.Its like aleague of cars you can hire for not less than 3500 and pay the fee for petrol extra.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> i told you in my previous post it was beside petrol or fuel.How does he accomodate 1000 students.Isnt it a guess he actually teaches 1000 students?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> You dont understand,he was driving an extra large luxury toyota car.Its like aleague of cars you can hire for not less than 3500 and pay the fee for petrol extra.


Ever been to Lahore's Greenhall academy? Visit it someday, and you'll understand what we're talking about, the teachers have the latest technology gadgets and hang around in cars like Accord, which is quite expensive.


----------



## AbraDabra

My bad, I meant month the second time around too.
I know it seems hard to believe, but quite a few doctors do earn hefty sums per month, their OWN PRACTICES are quite old. But yeah I see how the hospital is more of a group thing, even though sometimes there is only 1 major owner. 50-60 lakh a month is still good money though.


----------



## Dark Knight

tamoor said:


> i told you in my previous post it was beside petrol or fuel.How does he accomodate 1000 students.Isnt it a guess he actually teaches 1000 students?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Look that teacher teaches in batches. Each class has a capacity of roughly 90. And he teaches from 2 in the morning to 9 at night. Each batch is 1 hour long. Also each batch had 3 classes per week. Also he teaches 7 days a week, and somedays he ends early and that batch has a class on sunday, like the schedule making is complicated. So just think, 7 batches a day, and thus 14 batches in total he takes. thus more than 1200 students! As i said earlier im under estimating the actual figure
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> tamoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> i told you in my previous post it was beside petrol or fuel.How does he accomodate 1000 students.Isnt it a guess he actually teaches 1000 students?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Look that teacher teaches in batches. Each class has a capacity of roughly 90. And he teaches from 2 in the morning to 9 at night. Each batch is 1 hour long. Also each batch had 3 classes per week. Also he teaches 7 days a week, and somedays he ends early and that batch has a class on sunday, like the schedule making is complicated. So just think, 7 batches a day, and thus 14 batches in total he takes. thus more than 1200 students! As i said earlier im under estimating the actual figure
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> tamoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> i told you in my previous post it was beside petrol or fuel.How does he accomodate 1000 students.Isnt it a guess he actually teaches 1000 students?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Look that teacher teaches in batches. Each class has a capacity of roughly 90. And he teaches from 2 in the morning to 9 at night. Each batch is 1 hour long. Also each batch had 3 classes per week. Also he teaches 7 days a week, and somedays he ends early and that batch has a class on sunday, like the schedule making is complicated. So just think, 7 batches a day, and thus 14 batches in total he takes. thus more than 1200 students! As i said earlier im under estimating the actual figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Umer Yamin

Dark Knight said:


> tamoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> i told you in my previous post it was beside petrol or fuel.How does he accomodate 1000 students.Isnt it a guess he actually teaches 1000 students?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Look that teacher teaches in batches. Each class has a capacity of roughly 90. And he teaches from 2 in the morning to 9 at night. Each batch is 1 hour long. Also each batch had 3 classes per week. Also he teaches 7 days a week, and somedays he ends early and that batch has a class on sunday, like the schedule making is complicated. So just think, 7 batches a day, and thus 14 batches in total he takes. thus more than 1200 students! As i said earlier im under estimating the actual figure
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> tamoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> i told you in my previous post it was beside petrol or fuel.How does he accomodate 1000 students.Isnt it a guess he actually teaches 1000 students?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Look that teacher teaches in batches. Each class has a capacity of roughly 90. And he teaches from 2 in the morning to 9 at night. Each batch is 1 hour long. Also each batch had 3 classes per week. Also he teaches 7 days a week, and somedays he ends early and that batch has a class on sunday, like the schedule making is complicated. So just think, 7 batches a day, and thus 14 batches in total he takes. thus more than 1200 students! As i said earlier im under estimating the actual figure
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> tamoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> i told you in my previous post it was beside petrol or fuel.How does he accomodate 1000 students.Isnt it a guess he actually teaches 1000 students?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Look that teacher teaches in batches. Each class has a capacity of roughly 90. And he teaches from 2 in the morning to 9 at night. Each batch is 1 hour long. Also each batch had 3 classes per week. Also he teaches 7 days a week, and somedays he ends early and that batch has a class on sunday, like the schedule making is complicated. So just think, 7 batches a day, and thus 14 batches in total he takes. thus more than 1200 students! As i said earlier im under estimating the actual figure
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to academies, so I know whatya talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tamoor

Umer Yamin said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tamoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> i told you in my previous post it was beside petrol or fuel.How does he accomodate 1000 students.Isnt it a guess he actually teaches 1000 students?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Look that teacher teaches in batches. Each class has a capacity of roughly 90. And he teaches from 2 in the morning to 9 at night. Each batch is 1 hour long. Also each batch had 3 classes per week. Also he teaches 7 days a week, and somedays he ends early and that batch has a class on sunday, like the schedule making is complicated. So just think, 7 batches a day, and thus 14 batches in total he takes. thus more than 1200 students! As i said earlier im under estimating the actual figure
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> tamoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> i told you in my previous post it was beside petrol or fuel.How does he accomodate 1000 students.Isnt it a guess he actually teaches 1000 students?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Look that teacher teaches in batches. Each class has a capacity of roughly 90. And he teaches from 2 in the morning to 9 at night. Each batch is 1 hour long. Also each batch had 3 classes per week. Also he teaches 7 days a week, and somedays he ends early and that batch has a class on sunday, like the schedule making is complicated. So just think, 7 batches a day, and thus 14 batches in total he takes. thus more than 1200 students! As i said earlier im under estimating the actual figure
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to academies, so I know whatya talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> i know that too but there is not just one teacher for every subject they teach.Seriously if it makes that much money then why do people study for 5 years and practice for 2 more years and specialize to earn even less than that.I can tell you for sure with even math we are overestimating.Woth that much money he doesnt even need to teach to get his bread and butter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dark Knight

I've been to academies, so I know whatya talking about.[/QUOTE]

Yup those who have experienced know. I Know its hard to believe but that is the reallity. Teachers of O and A levels, not just them but all the teachers teaching tuituions earn alot. Some teachers like the one i mentioned earn way more than even very successful doctors! Like 40 plus lacs a month, its just too damn high of a pay for teachers! Even my dad didnt believe it until he did my pick and drops


----------



## SonnenSays

Anyone thinking about a gap year? Became a possibility for me.


----------



## canon47

SonnenSays said:


> Anyone thinking about a gap year? Became a possibility for me.


take it. you might not get another chance to sit back and look at life and enjoy after this . no breaks in life beyond this point.


----------



## Crypt

Admissions gonna get tougher next year.


----------



## SonnenSays

canon47 said:


> take it. you might not get another chance to sit back and look at life and enjoy after this . no breaks in life beyond this point.


Yeah, it's like a mini-retirement. But it won't be enjoyable.



Crypt said:


> Admissions gonna get tougher next year.


I know. Does anything in life ever get easier?


----------



## canon47

SonnenSays said:


> Yeah, it's like a mini-retirement. But it won't be enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Does anything in life ever get easier?


oh come on, how wouldnt it be enjoyable  if you're into games and stuff there is pretty much loads of stuff coming in 2014 on consoles/pc from a gamer's perspective  . also its not that long . 4 months and then the entry test season starts again. so cherrish it while it lasts 
and thing about applying next year. you will have an edge on every test you give, past experience.


----------



## SonnenSays

canon47 said:


> oh come on, how wouldnt it be enjoyable  if you're into games and stuff there is pretty much loads of stuff coming in 2014 on consoles/pc from a gamer's perspective  . also its not that long . 4 months and then the entry test season starts again. so cherrish it while it lasts
> and thing about applying next year. you will have an edge on every test you give, past experience.


Not into games. Only console I still have is ps2.
Yeah the edge doesn't always pan out. Major test for me would the mcat. There's still 9 months for that. There are people here who gave mcat for the first time and got 750(like me),then 880 next year and a 1000 by the third. I won't be taking 2 gap years. So will probably start some other degree and then still give the mcat. Where it goes from there, I'll see.


----------



## canon47

SonnenSays said:


> Not into games. Only console I still have is ps2.
> Yeah the edge doesn't always pan out. Major test for me would the mcat. There's still 9 months for that. There are people here who gave mcat for the first time and got 750(like me),then 880 next year and a 1000 by the third. I won't be taking 2 gap years. So will probably start some other degree and then still give the mcat. Where it goes from there, I'll see.


 its a good idea to keep yourself a little busy for the time being. and dont you wanna apply in private next year?


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> its a good ide to keep yourself a little busy for the time being. and dont you wanna apply in private next year?


Canon what happend to the avatar? :/


----------



## SonnenSays

canon47 said:


> its a good idea to keep yourself a little busy for the time being. and dont you wanna apply in private next year?


I didn't want to apply to private this year.


----------



## canon47

Crypt said:


> Canon what happend to the avatar? :/


i dont know how it got deleted  when i was logging out. coming right up.
there you go


----------



## saske khan

Who prefer to go europe for job 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

saske khan said:


> Who prefer to go europe for job


Everyone?


----------



## canon47

SonnenSays said:


> I didn't want to apply to private this year.


well a lot of people got unlucky and dont be so sure that u are gonna get 850 or something. after an year people get 950s and 1000s you have a lot time to study too. get in the mode  even the dumbest friends of mine got 900 to 950s by repeating. the only thing stopping you will be the fear of getting 750 again. otherwise 1000 is nothing hard .


----------



## SonnenSays

canon47 said:


> well a lot of people got unlucky and dont be so sure that u are gonna get 850 or something. after an year people get 950s and 1000s you have a lot time to study too. get in the mode  even the dumbest friends of mine got 900 to 950s by repeating. the only thing stopping you will be the fear of getting 750 again. otherwise 1000 is nothing hard .



C'mon this is starting to sound ridiculous. 1000? That's like impossible. And i might also get less.
I realise the mcat is all ratta and that's why people are able to get such good marks but f.sc people have studied this thing for 2 years whereas I would have studied it for about 11 months. Still at a disadvantage.


----------



## canon47

SonnenSays said:


> C'mon this is starting to sound ridiculous. 1000? That's like impossible. And i might also get less.
> I realise the mcat is all ratta and that's why people are able to get such good marks but f.sc people have studied this thing for 2 years whereas I would have studied it for about 11 months. Still at a disadvantage.


yeah it might sound ridiculous  although he might not get in this year also on mbbs because of his fsc marks. aggregate is around 85. but my point is that its not that hard.

- - - Updated - - -

if you get less, you'll know when the result comes then you can apply on bds course. after a year i think you can manage an aggregate good enough for bds . better than other degrees i think money vise also.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Umer Yamin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tamoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> i told you in my previous post it was beside petrol or fuel.How does he accomodate 1000 students.Isnt it a guess he actually teaches 1000 students?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Look that teacher teaches in batches. Each class has a capacity of roughly 90. And he teaches from 2 in the morning to 9 at night. Each batch is 1 hour long. Also each batch had 3 classes per week. Also he teaches 7 days a week, and somedays he ends early and that batch has a class on sunday, like the schedule making is complicated. So just think, 7 batches a day, and thus 14 batches in total he takes. thus more than 1200 students! As i said earlier im under estimating the actual figure
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> i know that too but there is not just one teacher for every subject they teach.Seriously if it makes that much money then why do people study for 5 years and practice for 2 more years and specialize to earn even less than that.I can tell you for sure with even math we are overestimating.Woth that much money he doesnt even need to teach to get his bread and butter.
> 
> 
> 
> Because some people want to be doctors, our Physics academy teacher told us that his class mates from Fsc worked really hard, way harder then him and they're now engineers, but I earn more money then all of them.
> Then our MCAT Biology teacher told that he had a friend who is a doctor, but he earns very less as compared to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Anyone thinking about a gap year? Became a possibility for me.


I wish I could've taken it, lucky you


----------



## Umer Yamin

canon47 said:


> oh come on, how wouldnt it be enjoyable  if you're into games and stuff there is pretty much loads of stuff coming in 2014 on consoles/pc from a gamer's perspective  . also its not that long . 4 months and then the entry test season starts again. so cherrish it while it lasts
> and thing about applying next year. you will have an edge on every test you give, past experience.


Ps4 is coming


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> I wish I could've taken it, lucky you


No, I can see that you really want to become a doctor/dentist. You have a passion for this(why?) that I never did so doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> No, I can see that you really want to become a doctor/dentist. You have a passion for this(why?) that I never did so doesn't really bother me.


I am not passionate about anything in life.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> I am not passionate about anything in life.


Then why not take a gap year?


----------



## canon47

Umer Yamin said:


> Ps4 is coming


i am a pc lover  sadly couldnt play gta 5


----------



## SonnenSays

canon47 said:


> i am a pc lover  sadly couldnt play gta 5


Are you one of those pc mastur race people?


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Then why not take a gap year?


It's a cruel world we live in Sonnen.


----------



## Umer Yamin

canon47 said:


> i am a pc lover  sadly couldnt play gta 5


Ended it, such a small game, never felt like playing it again, just 69 missions :-/


----------



## Crypt

So anyone had to go thru the donation prob as yet?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Did anyone give Akhtar Saeed's Aptitude test today?


----------



## canon47

SonnenSays said:


> Are you one of those pc mastur race people?


i didnt get it, the mastur race part :/

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Did anyone give Akhtar Saeed's Aptitude test today?


nope. uol also called. didnt go there also


----------



## Umer Yamin

canon47 said:


> i didnt get it, the mastur race part :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> nope. uol also called. didnt go there also


Alright, I gave the test today, gonna go to UOL tomorrow.


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> i didnt get it, the mastur race part :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> nope. uol also called. didnt go there also


ACCIDENTALLY applied to avicenna,
Wudnt get off my back now..:/


----------



## canon47

Umer Yamin said:


> Alright, I gave the test today, gonna go to UOL tomorrow.


 so how was the campus? was the test easy enough?


----------



## Umer Yamin

canon47 said:


> so how was the campus? was the test easy enough?


Campus is really good, test, 200 mcqs, 140 minute time, 30 physics and chemistry, 40 bio and 100 aptitude questions, majority of aptitude questions like who discovered this? Who discovered that, when was thos theory published? When did that war take place, then questions like 37295 X 485929? (344+112)2/ 344 X 112, was feeling really sick during and after the test, ajeeb jahil log :-/


----------



## SonnenSays

canon47 said:


> yeah it might sound ridiculous  although he might not get in this year also on mbbs because of his fsc marks. aggregate is around 85. but my point is that its not that hard.
> if you get less, you'll know when the result comes then you can apply on bds course. after a year i think you can manage an aggregate good enough for bds . better than other degrees i think money vise also.


I don't think that's right. Many degrees pay more than bds.


Crypt said:


> ACCIDENTALLY applied to avicenna,
> Wudnt get off my back now..:/


My mom wanted me to go to avicenna.



canon47 said:


> i didnt get it, the mastur race part :/
> nope. uol also called. didnt go there also


Mastur race is a term used to make fun of pc people who look down upon console people.



Crypt said:


> So anyone had to go thru the donation prob as yet?


I think this year they have found enough people with good enough merit willing to pay so the donation thing isn't going to be a problem this year.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> So anyone had to go thru the donation prob as yet?


Naah, and RLMC people finally picked up and said, call after an hour, was in Akhtar Saeed by then so couldn't.


----------



## Crypt

What the...?
Ur mom wanted U to attend Avicenna,
Guess she didnt knw abt whats up with it now..:|


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Naah, and RLMC people finally picked up and said, call after an hour, was in Akhtar Saeed by then so couldn't.


Liking the receptionist less and less...


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> What the...?
> Ur mom wanted U to attend Avicenna,
> Guess she didnt knw abt whats up with it now..:|


She knows everything. You know 10 years ago sheikh zayed used to get warnings from the govt and now the govt took it over. Avicenna is old and is getting uhs positions. That was just a violation



Umer Yamin said:


> Campus is really good, test, 200 mcqs, 140 minute time, 30 physics and chemistry, 40 bio and 100 aptitude questions, majority of aptitude questions like who discovered this? Who discovered that, when was thos theory published? When did that war take place, then questions like 37295 X 485929? (344+112)2/ 344 X 112, was feeling really sick during and after the test, ajeeb jahil log :-/


Hates these type of questions man. And that multiplication cannot be done without a calculator in under 10 mins.


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> She knows everything. You know 10 years ago sheikh zayed used to get warnings from the govt and now the govt took it over. Avicenna is old and is getting uhs positions. That was just a violation
> 
> 
> 
> Hates these type of questions man. And that multiplication cannot be done without a calculator in under 10 mins.


Y didnt u join that or cpmc then?
And when ur mom wanted avicenna,
How ud pass it up?


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> She knows everything. You know 10 years ago sheikh zayed used to get warnings from the govt and now the govt took it over. Avicenna is old and is getting uhs positions. That was just a violation
> 
> 
> 
> Hates these type of questions man. And that multiplication cannot be done without a calculator in under 10 mins.


Really annoying stuff


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Y didnt u join that or cpmc then?
> And when ur mom wanted avicenna,
> How ud pass it up?


She never liked avicenna. Also didn't like cpmc.


----------



## Umer Yamin

I am on 53rd in Sharif's BDS merit list, and they have around 35 local seats for BDS, no chance there as well, lol


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> I am on 53rd in Sharif's BDS merit list, and they have around 35 local seats for BDS, no chance there as well, lol


I know that lol. It's that laughing sound you make when you're simultaneously laughing and crying. I have done that many times.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> I know that lol. It's that laughing sound you make when you're simultaneously laughing and crying. I have done that many times.


Sarcastic lol.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Sarcastic lol.


Don't hide the pain. I have been "lolling" since morning today.


----------



## MedCat

Today's akhtar saeed's test was a s h I t ..... coordinator says ..u cn easily solve it with ur knowledge ..n 
Somebody plz tell him "our knowledge has no calculator"
Jahill log....

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

MedCat said:


> Today's akhtar saeed's test was a s h I t ..... coordinator says ..u cn easily solve it with ur knowledge ..n
> Somebody plz tell him "our knowledge has no calculator"
> Jahill log....


Bet this one was also designed by a panel of expert examiners.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Don't hide the pain. I have been "lolling" since morning today.


Have to hide the pain, no other choices, once again lol


----------



## amian2886

i got a call from rlmc confirming my seat today. but im wondering how is the university? is it popular or u dont see any hope for it? basically shld i join this uni or wait for another year? who else is going there?


----------



## Umer Yamin

MedCat said:


> Today's akhtar saeed's test was a s h I t ..... coordinator says ..u cn easily solve it with ur knowledge ..n
> Somebody plz tell him "our knowledge has no calculator"
> Jahill log....
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


That didn't even look like a medical entrance exams, idiots


----------



## FZZR

I got a text from LMDC just now. And it has *some text missing*  
I can only read 'auditorium at 10:45 am, regards LMDC'
What should I do?


----------



## Umer Yamin

FZZR said:


> I got a text from LMDC just now. And it has *some text missing*
> I can only read 'auditorium at 10:45 am, regards LMDC'
> What should I do?


Dear UMER YAMIN , You have been short listed for MBBS interview. Your interview will be held on Saturday 16 Nov, 2013. You are required to assemble in Auditorium at 8:45 am. 
Regards,
LMDC
You should call them tomorrow to confirm the date, or visit them if it's not too far from your place.


----------



## FZZR

Umer Yamin said:


> Dear UMER YAMIN , You have been short listed for MBBS interview. Your interview will be held on Saturday 16 Nov, 2013. You are required to assemble in Auditorium at 8:45 am.
> Regards,
> LMDC
> You should call them tomorrow to confirm the date, or visit them if it's not too far from your place.


It is half an hour's drive !!! :S

- - - Updated - - -

Out of all the thousands of texts, THIS TEXT had to be with *some text missing*


----------



## Crypt

amian2886 said:


> i got a call from rlmc confirming my seat today. but im wondering how is the university? is it popular or u dont see any hope for it? basically shld i join this uni or wait for another year? who else is going there?


I am!


----------



## Umer Yamin

FZZR said:


> It is half an hour's drive !!! :S
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Out of all the thousands of texts, THIS TEXT had to be with *some text missing*


Do you have any acquaintances studying at LMDC or any going to to see their list tomorrow?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Umer Yamin said:


> Do you have any acquaintances studying at LMDC or any going to to see their list tomorrow?


If yes then ask them to check your name in the list and your interview date, or try to call them tomorrow, other wise you'll have to go there, no other way.


----------



## canon47

FZZR said:


> It is half an hour's drive !!! :S
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Out of all the thousands of texts, THIS TEXT had to be with *some text missing*


its probably on 16 th for you too. i have the same date as umer yamin. and dont shy from a half hour drive


----------



## Crypt

Yep...got it for 16th too.
AND passing it up.


----------



## amian2886

Crypt said:


> I am!


what do u think of that uni? is it worth studying there?


----------



## Crypt

amian2886 said:


> what do u think of that uni? is it worth studying there?


Whats ur aggregate?


----------



## amian2886

Crypt said:


> Whats ur aggregate?


76%. what do u think of that uni?


----------



## Crypt

amian2886 said:


> 76%. what do u think of that uni?


Search the forum..
Ive written about it,
Alot of ppl hav and make ur choice.


----------



## amian2886

Crypt said:


> Search the forum..
> Ive written about it,
> Alot of ppl hav and make ur choice.


what topic is it under?


----------



## Crypt

amian2886 said:


> what topic is it under?


Rashid latif..


----------



## amian2886

Crypt said:


> Rashid latif..


wow u r really helpful thanks


----------



## Crypt

amian2886 said:


> wow u r really helpful thanks


Is that bitter sarcasm i smell..:/


----------



## amian2886

Crypt said:


> Is that bitter sarcasm i smell..:/


oh no! not at all dont u think u were helpful?:roll:


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Is that bitter sarcasm i smell..:/


Hell yeah.


----------



## FZZR

Umer Yamin said:


> If yes then ask them to check your name in the list and your interview date, or try to call them tomorrow, other wise you'll have to go there, no other way.


What if it's tomorrow and i miss it? I know im freaking out. Nobody can go as for tomorrow. I'll make a call the first thing in morning.


----------



## Umer Yamin

All of us got calls and the date is 16th, but sure you should call tomorrow.


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Yep...got it for 16th too.
> AND passing it up.


Why?



Umer Yamin said:


> All of us got calls and the date is 16th, but sure you should call tomorrow.


LMDC is really the last hope isn't it? 

Oh, I wanna make a prediction. Shalamar will not have the 2nd highest merit this year.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> LMDC is really the last hope isn't it?
> 
> Oh, I wanna make a prediction. Shalamar will not have the 2nd highest merit this year.


University of Lahore is the last hope.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> University of Lahore is the last hope.


I didn't apply to UoL.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> I didn't apply to UoL.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


>


:bawling:


----------



## i-sha

i got admission in umdc fsd. can anybody tell me about umdc reputation?? is it good??


----------



## Maahi1

Umer whats on 16th ???


----------



## FZZR

SonnenSays said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> LMDC is really the last hope isn't it?
> 
> Oh, I wanna make a prediction. Shalamar will not have the 2nd highest merit this year.


LMDC is by far..my last hope, because I didn't get called from fmh you see. 
Anyway, why will shalamar not have 2nd highest merit? You mean LMDC will?

- - - Updated - - -



Maahi1 said:


> Umer whats on 16th ???


Interview. LMDC's.

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> University of Lahore is the last hope.


You guys serious about uol even as your last hope?  
Strange.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Maahi1 said:


> Umer whats on 16th ???


LMDC MBBS Interview.


----------



## sami987

yeah same question as fzzr's why will shalamar not have 2nd highest merit..and i got a text from lmdc nd my interview is on 17th...


----------



## Umer Yamin

i-sha said:


> i got admission in umdc fsd. can anybody tell me about umdc reputation?? is it good??


Got no idea about the fsd one, but the lhr one is good.

- - - Updated - - -



FZZR said:


> LMDC is by far..my last hope, because I didn't get called from fmh you see.
> Anyway, why will shalamar not have 2nd highest merit? You mean LMDC will?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Interview. LMDC's.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> You guys serious about uol even as your last hope?
> Strange.


yes UOL is my last hope for BDS.


----------



## Maahi1

Mine is on 17 :/


----------



## FZZR

Umer Yamin said:


> Got no idea about the fsd one, but the lhr one is good.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yes UOL is my last hope for BDS.


shouldn't. No offence, but uol? like.. you could've opted sharif.

- - - Updated - - -



Maahi1 said:


> Mine is on 17 :/


Look Umer. I guess, I SHOULD confirm now!


----------



## Umer Yamin

FZZR said:


> shouldn't. No offence, but uol? like.. you could've opted sharif.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Look Umer. I guess, I SHOULD confirm now!


I am on 53rd in Sharif's merit list, and they have probably like 35 local BDS seats so I've lost hope.

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> I am on 53rd in Sharif's merit list, and they have probably like 35 local BDS seats so I've lost hope.


And yes you should confirm asap.


----------



## FZZR

Umer Yamin said:


> I am on 53rd in Sharif's merit list, and they have probably like 35 local BDS seats so I've lost hope.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> And yes you should confirm asap.


I hope we both get into lmdc..or fmh.


----------



## Umer Yamin

FZZR said:


> I hope we both get into lmdc..or fmh.


*hopeful 
but BDS here and you'll be in MBBS.


----------



## Crypt

Whats lmdc's and fmh's mbbs closing merit again?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Whats lmdc's and fmh's mbbs closing merit again?


75 and 76


----------



## SonnenSays

I don't think those figures are accurate as it is currently being demonstrated in front of us.
I think CMH will again have the highest merit, followed by fmh(they don't reveal their merit lists), sharif and then shalamar. Just have a gut feeling.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Shalamar will remain on second. and that's what their admission offices told me.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Shalamar will remain on second. and that's what their admission offices told me.


I would love to start a pool on this. Will rob all of you blind.


----------



## Awais Ishaq

Umer Yamin said:


> I am on 53rd in Sharif's merit list, and they have probably like 35 local BDS seats so I've lost hope.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> And yes you should confirm asap.


They have 43 local BDS seats.....hopefully you'll get in


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> I don't think those figures are accurate as it is currently being demonstrated in front of us.I think CMH will again have the highest merit, followed by fmh(they don't reveal their merit lists), sharif and then shalamar. Just have a gut feeling.


Wrong feeling.If an institute has a high merit it should reveal it to higher up its reputation.The only reason they are not telling yet is because they want people with very high aggregate to be quick to pay their fee.I personally think that shallamar will have higher merit than cmh and fmh.Wah medical college should have the same as shallamar.


----------



## confused-soul

FZZR said:


> I hope we both get into lmdc..or fmh.


Dude dont worry a thing i am in top 20 but left my seat for fmh
you are going to get selected


----------



## Umer Yamin

Awais Ishaq said:


> They have 43 local BDS seats.....hopefully you'll get in


InshALLAH  but only if 11 people leave their seats


----------



## Umer Yamin

I missed three calls from a number which probably seems to be of some medical college, I have been trying that number from last three hours but it's busy, can somebody tell me that which college'd number it is? 042-37860117
:worried:


----------



## AbraDabra

Dude thats CMH's number!
...Jk  Why not just look it up on an online directory. Doubt anyone would have it memorized/saved.


----------



## botmen

Umer Yamin said:


> I missed three calls from a number which probably seems to be of some medical college, I have been trying that number from last three hours but it's busy, can somebody tell me that which college'd number it is? 042-37860117
> :worried:


Sharif med college 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FZZR

Umer Yamin said:


> I missed three calls from a number which probably seems to be of some medical college, I have been trying that number from last three hours but it's busy, can somebody tell me that which college'd number it is? 042-37860117
> :worried:


That's Sharif's number. I googled it. 

- - - Updated - - -



confused-soul said:


> Dude dont worry a thing i am in top 20 but left my seat for fmh
> you are going to get selected


haha..let's see.


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> Dude thats CMH's number!
> ...Jk  Why not just look it up on an online directory. Doubt anyone would have it memorized/saved.


CMH walay message kerte hain call nai


----------



## Umer Yamin

Thanks guys, but they don't pick up, once they picked and I told them my name and they hung up :-(
Guess I missed it? :'(


----------



## MedCat

Akhtar saeeds list is up
..last merit 74%

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

Problem solved, interview at Sharif on 17th


----------



## vaniaatta

my agr ix 71mra akhtr xaeed m naam nh aya.kia mra wha donation pe hoxkta h?


----------



## Umer Yamin

vaniaatta said:


> my agr ix 71mra akhtr xaeed m naam nh aya.kia mra wha donation pe hoxkta h?


They've displayed full merit list so it's obvious that they don't take donations.


----------



## Umer Yamin

MedCat said:


> Akhtar saeeds list is up
> ..last merit 74%
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


Did you get in?


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> They've displayed full merit list so it's obvious that they don't take donations.


That donation thing is on video in the sub standard thread.

And 5 of my batch mates passing up lmdc for rlmc with aggregates 75-78.


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

Well my name is at 120th Number.
My test went really bad but still somehow I made it through


----------



## Crypt

Wahab Shabbir said:


> Well my name is at 120th Number.
> My test went really bad but still somehow I made it through


Joining..?


----------



## vaniaatta

tell me


----------



## Butt2014

What was the closing merit of Shariff last year?


----------



## vaniaatta

then thre is no any chance aftr display mrt lxt?


----------



## SonnenSays

tamoor said:


> Wrong feeling.If an institute has a high merit it should reveal it to higher up its reputation.The only reason they are not telling yet is because they want people with very high aggregate to be quick to pay their fee.I personally think that shallamar will have higher merit than cmh and fmh.Wah medical college should have the same as shallamar.


I have thought about it and they could either enjoy 1 of 2 benefits. Either they can have a reputation as a college that takes in high merit people or they can make a killing each year by selling prospectuses to people with low aggregates. I think they chose the latter.



Crypt said:


> That donation thing is on video in the sub standard thread.
> And 5 of my batch mates passing up lmdc for rlmc with aggregates 75-78.


Y u h8 lmdc?


----------



## FZZR

Pvt med colleges should've displayed their lists after 16th. Seats 85+ agg wale chorein, suspense humein para rahe.


----------



## MedCat

vaniaatta said:


> my agr ix 71mra akhtr xaeed m naam nh aya.kia mra wha donation pe hoxkta h?


May be yes...... 

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedCat

Umer Yamin said:


> Did you get in?


Obviously no... Apptitude test wasnt good..... I dont think this list is totally based on merit...... 

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadameCaptiver

Could someone please post the AMDC merit list?


----------



## AbraDabra

Anyone considering avicenna please do yourself a favor and make it your absolute last resort. You WILL hate it.


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> Anyone considering avicenna please do yourself a favor and make it your absolute last resort. You WILL hate it.


It's not that bad.


----------



## AbraDabra

You're right. Its worse. I cannot put into words enough for you to fathom how bad that college will treat you. I have nothing to gain really from stopping anyone. I just dont want them to end up making a horrible mistake.


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> You're right. Its worse. I cannot put into words enough for you to fathom how bad that college will treat you. I have nothing to gain really from stopping anyone. I just dont want them to end up making a horrible mistake.


Again, it's not that bad.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> That donation thing is on video in the sub standard thread.
> 
> And 5 of my batch mates passing up lmdc for rlmc with aggregates 75-78.


Wow now you're six.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Wahab Shabbir said:


> Well my name is at 120th Number.
> My test went really bad but still somehow I made it through


Congo.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Butt2014 said:


> What was the closing merit of Shariff last year?


77.7%


----------



## Eman

Did anyone get a text from Shalamar? I did and it said that I'm in but I've already paid the CMH fee now :/


----------



## Umer Yamin

Eman said:


> Did anyone get a text from Shalamar? I did and it said that I'm in but I've already paid the CMH fee now :/


Go for CMH then


----------



## Eman

Umer Yamin said:


> Go for CMH then


The thing is that I've always been slightly more inclined towards Shalamar because of the clinical exposure factor but I paid the cmh fee just to be safe.


----------



## Umer Yamin

MadameCaptiver said:


> Could someone please post the AMDC merit list?


Go to their site, you'll find the tab of merit list.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Eman said:


> The thing is that I've always been slightly more inclined towards Shalamar because of the clinical exposure factor but I paid the cmh fee just to be safe.


Do they refund?


----------



## cefspan

Umer Yamin said:


> hahahaha oh come on it isn't bribery, I mean the private hospitals got to get some money for providing health care facilities to the poor and needy free of cost, so it is basically a donation
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> This donation stuff is not applicable to Shifa, it is only for small time private colleges like Fatima Memorial, LMDC, Akhtar Saeed etc, I think you can make it to Shifa on a foreign seat because there isn't much competition on foreign seats, you just gotta pay those $$$ and get in.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I really don't know, that depends on your aggregate, last year one of my seniors from A Levels gave a donation of around 120,000 and got admission into LMDC, he had a very bad aggregate, much bad then mine.


Private hospitals don't provide much healthcare to poor and needy... you don't get a receipt for donation, that means its the extra money the college HARVESTS... that money isn't credited, isn't entitled for tax, it just goes in the pocket:cool!:


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> Anyone considering avicenna please do yourself a favor and make it your absolute last resort. You WILL hate it.


I'll have to use urdu here
"parrhatay toh hain, zabardasti hi sahi. Kuch laaton ke bhoot baaton se nai mantay" and sadly I am one of them  but not considering Avicenna


----------



## Umer Yamin

cefspan said:


> Private hospitals don't provide much healthcare to poor and needy... you don't get a receipt for donation, that means its the extra money the college HARVESTS... that money isn't credited, isn't entitled for tax, it just goes in the pocket:cool!:


Yes I am also not willing to go to any college asking for donation, it's an old post, changed my mind.


----------



## nasir_

I've always wondered... how do you give a donation to a private medical college? I mean, do you confidently march up to the admission office and go like "I have 5 lakh burning a hole in my pocket. Any takers? Anyone here interested in a bribe?" Seriously, wouldn't it be embarrassing? How do you feel offering a person a 'donation'? And it would be doubly embarrassing if they refuse!


----------



## Umer Yamin

nasir_ said:


> I've always wondered... how do you give a donation to a private medical college? I mean, do you confidently march up to the admission office and go like "I have 5 lakh burning a hole in my pocket. Any takers? Anyone here interested in a bribe?" Seriously, wouldn't it be embarrassing? How do you feel offering a person a 'donation'? And it would be doubly embarrassing if they refuse!


They ask for it themselves.


----------



## cefspan

nasir_ said:


> I've always wondered... how do you give a donation to a private medical college? I mean, do you confidently march up to the admission office and go like "I have 5 lakh burning a hole in my pocket. Any takers? Anyone here interested in a bribe?" Seriously, wouldn't it be embarrassing? How do you feel offering a person a 'donation'? And it would be doubly embarrassing if they refuse!


you ever wondered how students in KING EDWARD who end up bunking lectures all year and in the end , end up with low attendance get their attendance done right? (if your attendace is below 75 percent, you can't appear in professional examination held by uni)
Well i heard you just need to pay the clerk 3k! 3 thousand does the trick!
Ideally those blokes aren't ENTITLED to appear in exam, because they haven't been studying all year or attending proper lectures, BUT STILL THEY DO!
thats exactly the thing with private colleges, the one who wants to be a doctor finds a way, with donation or without... the studying thing starts after admission

I apologize if you find my tone harsh

- - - Updated - - -



Eman said:


> The thing is that I've always been slightly more inclined towards Shalamar because of the clinical exposure factor but I paid the cmh fee just to be safe.


you opting for mbbs or bds?


----------



## Umer Yamin

cefspan said:


> you ever wondered how students in KING EDWARD who end up bunking lectures all year and in the end , end up with low attendance get their attendance done right? (if your attendace is below 75 percent, you can't appear in professional examination held by uni)
> Well i heard you just need to pay the clerk 3k! 3 thousand does the trick!
> Ideally those blokes aren't ENTITLED to appear in exam, because they haven't been studying all year or attending proper lectures, BUT STILL THEY DO!
> thats exactly the thing with private colleges, the one who wants to be a doctor finds a way, with donation or without... the studying thing starts after admission
> 
> I apologize if you find my tone harsh
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> you opting for mbbs or bds?


Cef, they aren't offering BDS.


----------



## cefspan

Umer Yamin said:


> Cef, they aren't offering BDS.


sorry 
I was confused by her statement regarding Clinical exposure actually 
you see both colleges have their pros and cons, cmh and shalamar, both are good
but the clinical exposure thingy isn't one of cmh's cons


----------



## nasir_

@ cefspan: Yeah well.... attendance and admission are two different things. But, you're right. Money always does the trick whether you're in King Edward or some private college. 

Oh and I think the clerk's rate has increased now. Nobody does anything for anyone for just 3 thousand. I think the clerk's rate is more along the shiny brand new 5 thousand rupee note.


----------



## SonnenSays

cefspan said:


> sorry
> I was confused by her statement regarding Clinical exposure actually
> you see both colleges have their pros and cons, cmh and shalamar, both are good
> but the clinical exposure thingy isn't one of cmh's cons


I read recently on CMH's site that they have a 1000 bed hospital. This just blows away Shalamar, again. At the most, I am guessing there would be 200-300 high rank army personnel who won't let them talk you, but there would be 700-800 lower rank people who you can still see. So again,more than Shalamar.


----------



## Umer Yamin

cefspan said:


> sorry
> I was confused by her statement regarding Clinical exposure actually
> you see both colleges have their pros and cons, cmh and shalamar, both are good
> but the clinical exposure thingy isn't one of cmh's cons


Yeah, Shalama = CMH I think.


----------



## Eman

cefspan said:


> sorry
> I was confused by her statement regarding Clinical exposure actually
> you see both colleges have their pros and cons, cmh and shalamar, both are good
> but the clinical exposure thingy isn't one of cmh's cons


Yup thats exactly my concern. But I'm just going to listen to my parents now and go for CMH


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Yeah, Shalama = CMH I think.


More like CMH>>Shalamar.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> More like CMH>>Shalamar.


#Armyswag


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> #Armyswag


Don't wanna be a sourpuss, but yes, that amongst other things.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Don't wanna be a sourpuss, but yes, that amongst other things.


CMH scene next year?


----------



## nasir_

@ Umer Yamin: Sorry if this is totally random but since you started the thread, I had a question... Did you get into LMDC or some other private college?


----------



## cefspan

SonnenSays said:


> I read recently on CMH's site that they have a 1000 bed hospital. This just blows away Shalamar, again. At the most, I am guessing there would be 200-300 high rank army personnel who won't let them talk you, but there would be 700-800 lower rank people who you can still see. So again,more than Shalamar.


you know what? cmh lahore is actually the continuation of BMH, british military hospital which was older than even mayo!
now coming to the point.... high rank military personals aren't that rude actually... you are a doctor and you get proper respect


----------



## SonnenSays

cefspan said:


> you know what? cmh lahore is actually the continuation of BMH, british military hospital which was older than even mayo!
> now coming to the point.... high rank military persoanls aren't that rude actually... you are a doctor and you get proper respect


You're not a doctor. You are a doctor in training. A student. And reputation precedes many of the high rank people.

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> CMH scene next year?


At this point, I don't know anything.


----------



## cefspan

SonnenSays said:


> You're not a doctor. You are a *doctor in training*. A student. And reputation precedes many of the high rank people.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I don't know anything.


needless to say anything what so ever


----------



## Umer Yamin

nasir_ said:


> @ Umer Yamin: Sorry if this is totally random but since you started the thread, I was curious... Did you get into LMDC or some other private college?


Got interviews coming up, will see after that.


----------



## nasir_

Umer Yamin said:


> Got interviews coming up, will see after that.


Right. Best of luck for the interviews.


----------



## Umer Yamin

nasir_ said:


> Right. Best of luck for the interviews.


Thanks Nasir.


----------



## SonnenSays

cefspan said:


> needless to say anything what so ever


Should have emphasised the "in training" part.


----------



## confused-soul

SonnenSays said:


> Should have emphasised the "in training" part.


You arent a person some one should ever argue with
dont take it personally but try keeping your mind open to what others have to offer as well
its good sticking to your point but you can always learn from other person
acceptance is beauty of all discussions


----------



## FZZR

AbraDabra said:


> Anyone considering avicenna please do yourself a favor and make it your absolute last resort. You WILL hate it.


Didn't even consider it once, don't know why.
When I called there a month back, before I could ask for any info about colge or merit..the receptionist said in a 'like a boss' tune, "Apne parents k sath ajaen, admission hojaega" Believe me, I didn't give it a second thought. I was scared :!:


----------



## Crypt

FZZR said:


> Didn't even consider it once, don't know why.
> When I called there a month back, before I could ask for any info about colge or merit..the receptionist said in a 'like a boss' tune, "Apne parents k sath ajaen, admission hojaega" Believe me, I didn't give it a second thought. I was scared :!:


Scared of...?:/


----------



## SonnenSays

confused-soul said:


> You arent a person some one should ever argue with
> dont take it personally but try keeping your mind open to what others have to offer as well
> its good sticking to your point but you can always learn from other person
> acceptance is beauty of all discussions


But pwning n00bs and trolls is best way to spend time.


----------



## AbraDabra

SonnenSays said:


> But pwning n00bs and trolls is best way to spend time.


This is a medical forum, Sonnen, not CoD.


----------



## SonnenSays

abradabra said:


> this is a medical forum, sonnen, not cod.



nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## confused-soul

SonnenSays said:


> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


See you seem like a really nice person but the uptightness its not very appealing 
it presents a very dark image of you we can ALWAYS learn loads from others but with this attitude people rather back off than helping you


----------



## cefspan

SonnenSays said:


> But pwning n00bs and trolls is best way to spend time.


mate honestly don't take it personally now, but I have seen ppl like you on many other forums... the so called KNOW-IT-ALL shaxy dudes... I haven't got time to waste arguing with you...the best way is to ignore ppl of your kind...:roll:

- - - Updated - - -



confused-soul said:


> See you seem like a really nice person but the uptightness its not very appealing
> it presents a very dark image of you we can ALWAYS learn loads from others but with this attitude people ratherback off than helping you


just leave him... you need not tell him whats good or not...let him learn his lesson the hard way


----------



## SonnenSays

confused-soul said:


> See you seem like a really nice person but the uptightness its not very appealing
> it presents a very dark image of you we can ALWAYS learn loads from others but with this attitude people rather back off than helping you


Dark Image, YAY!!!!!. I have always wanted to have a drak and brooding image, like Christian Bale from the Batman Trilogy. God, that was a good trilogy.



cefspan said:


> mate honestly don't take it personally now, but I have seen ppl like you on many other forums... the so called KNOW-IT-ALL shaxy dudes... I haven't got time to waste arguing with you...the best way is to ignore ppl of your kind...:roll:
> just leave him... you need not tell him whats good or not...let him learn his lesson the hard way


Lol, what is it with people saying don't take it personally? I am not that butthurt, brahs.
I'm gonna take shaxy as compliment since I don't know what it means.
I have never claimed to know it all.
Last sentence sounds ominous. Will the lesson be life changing?


----------



## cefspan

SonnenSays said:


> Dark Image, YAY!!!!!. I have always wanted to have a drak and brooding image, like Christian Bale from the Batman Trilogy. God, that was a good trilogy.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, what is it with people saying don't take it personally? I am not that butthurt, brahs.
> I'm gonna take shaxy as compliment since I don't know what it means.
> I have never claimed to know it all.
> Last sentence sounds ominous. Will the lesson be life changing?


Dark image means bratt-ish, stubborn, A typical proud-like-hell-wanna be...

and secondly, yeah, just stick with this attitude of yours, hopefully, SOME ONE WILL TEACH YOU A LIFE CHANGING LESSON...


----------



## Mekiyusuf

cefspan said:


> mate honestly don't take it personally now, but I have seen ppl like you on many other forums... the so called KNOW-IT-ALL shaxy dudes... I haven't got time to waste arguing with you...the best way is to ignore ppl of your kind...:roll:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> just leave him... you need not tell him whats good or not...let him learn his lesson the hard way


 agree with you:thumbsup: 
The rudeness in attitude never allow to learn anything


----------



## FZZR

Crypt said:


> Scared of...?:/


scared that they would definitely ask for donations.


----------



## SonnenSays

cefspan said:


> Dark image means bratt-ish, stubborn, A typical proud-like-hell-wanna be...
> 
> and secondly, yeah, just stick with this attitude of yours, hopefully, SOME ONE WILL TEACH YOU A LIFE CHANGING LESSON...



Nah man, don't put your own spin on it. I think I nailed with the dark,brooding connotation.

WHAT IF NO ONE TEACHES ME THAT LIFE CHANGING LESSON, IF SUCH A THING EXISTS?


----------



## confused-soul

SonnenSays said:


> Nah man, don't put your own spin on it. I think I nailed with the dark,brooding connotation.
> 
> WHAT IF NO ONE TEACHES ME THAT LIFE CHANGING LESSON, IF SUCH A THING EXISTS?


Dude please just let it go
its bad annoying people around you
too much negativity here people visiting this place for the first time will have a wrong expression of us 
lets stick to medical discussions please


----------



## SonnenSays

confused-soul said:


> Dude please just let it go
> its bad annoying people around you
> too much negativity here people visiting this place for the first time will have a wrong expression of us
> lets stick to medical discussions please


No.


----------



## confused-soul

SonnenSays said:


> No.


Entertaining much?


----------



## Ahmad Zia

I'm confused cause i called Shalamar and they said to wait till 18th before any correspondence is issued to potential candidates.


----------



## sami987

yeah so whats the point to be confused about this??


----------



## Crypt

I think he meant hes anxious sami.
About whats coming, if he will get in or no...and if he's gotten called else where if he ought to wait on this...

The word jumble happens in the 'admission' kind of stress..
Be understanding..


----------



## SonnenSays

Ahmad Zia said:


> I'm confused cause i called Shalamar and they said to wait till 18th before any correspondence is issued to potential candidates.


Probably means you are on the waiting list or they might be looking for other people. They might call you if people leave for govt clgs.



confused-soul said:


> Entertaining much?


I am the one who brings buys for the forum. I am the one who knocks. I don't get entertained. I entertain.


----------



## Ahmad Zia

Eman said:


> Did anyone get a text from Shalamar? I did and it said that I'm in but I've already paid the CMH fee now :/


The reason.


----------



## AbraDabra

Man, Sonnen, Im pretty sure if anyone found out your identity now, no matter which college you went to you'de get ragged badly. 
Also, yeah those who got a text are selected by Shalamar. We just wait until we get those TCS letters as promised I guess


----------



## Crypt

Ragging could be life-changing some...


----------



## SonnenSays

AbraDabra said:


> Man, Sonnen, Im pretty sure if anyone found out your identity now, no matter which college you went to you'de get ragged badly.
> Also, yeah those who got a text are selected by Shalamar. We just wait until we get those TCS letters as promised I guess


Hence posting under the name SonnenSays.



Crypt said:


> Ragging could be life-changing some...


Man, you are still hung up over ragging?


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> Hence posting under the name SonnenSays.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you are still hung up over ragging?


Just put abra's 'getting ragged hard'
And ur 'life-changing lesson'
Together...


----------



## FZZR

Everyone is different guys. Everyone can't be like you 'WANT' them to be.


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Just put abra's 'getting ragged hard'
> And ur 'life-changing lesson'
> Together...


It doesn't phase me. Even if I get ragged, which would happen if I got admitted somewhere, you think I'm gonna stop pwning? lol brah at your naïvety. 



FZZR said:


> Everyone is different guys. Everyone can't be like you 'WANT' them to be.


Who is this addressed to?


----------



## FZZR

SonnenSays said:


> It doesn't phase me. Even if I get ragged, which would happen if I got admitted somewhere, you think I'm gonna stop pwning? lol brah at your naïvety.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this addressed to?


'Everybody' as mentioned.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi

SonnenSays said:


> It doesn't phase me. Even if I get ragged, which would happen if I got admitted somewhere, you think I'm gonna stop pwning? lol brah at your naïvety.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this addressed to?


It's very saddening to see you calling your downright disrespectful behaviour as 'pwning'
Forget showing respect for those who are older than you are and are trying to help you, you aren't respectful to a single person


----------



## SonnenSays

FZZR said:


> 'Everybody' as mentioned.


hmmmmmm..........

- - - Updated - - -



ArsalanKAfridi said:


> It's very saddening to see you calling your downright disrespectful behaviour as 'pwning'
> Forget showing respect for those who are older than you are and are trying to help you, you aren't respectful to a single person


Lol, why would I respect someone just because they are older?
Right about the last part.


----------



## nasir_

Can we please get back on topic, which, incidentally, happens to be 'Private Admissions'? Seriously if you read the last few posts, you'll see that some people are talking about everything except admissions in private medical colleges. Let it go, guys.

And Sonnensays, would it kill you to ignore somebody's comment just once? You are not helping your case.


----------



## SonnenSays

nasir_ said:


> Can we please get back on topic, which, incidentally, happens to be 'Private Admissions'? Seriously if you read the last few posts, you'll see that some people are talking about everything except admissions in private medical colleges. Let it go, guys.
> 
> And Sonnensays, would it kill you to ignore
> somebody's comment just once? You are not helping your case.


I would like to digress here. People post in this thread because they want to. And you shouldn't make them feel guilty about it. There are other threads on this forum as well and people don't post in those. Because they don't want to. They are on topic and remain on topic but die out after 9-10 posts when they resurrected a year later.
This thread has been off topic for most of the time I have been here and it has also been the most active. Maybe people post here because of the fact they can post here something that's on their mind that isn't robotic or on topic. Again, I don't force anyone to post here. You can't force someone to post on topic and you certainly cannot instruct/guilt someone to do so.
Besides, at this point, there is very little crucial info to give out. If you have a query that I have an answer to, I will be happy to reply but at this point people have gotten their calls,not gotten their and are just waiting in general. Posting on topic is not only boring but it's very hard because there is very little to post about.
Feuding with people online might not be the proper thing to do, but it does interest people. You don't have to tell people to feud with another, they just do, which is why n00bs have been trying to own me. They do it out of their own free will and because they want to,which contributes to more replies. And I like it.
I would post less but I cannot believe that I found some cool people on this forum who actually have a sense of humour(i am amaze) but I did and bantering with them is fun and I like to do that. Don't see how I am destroying lives or this forum by doing that.

And I like to reply to people. Why even be on a forum if you don't want to interact with people?


----------



## sami987

hey i just discovered out sonnen you can do great in debates:thumbsup:


----------



## cefspan

SonnenSays said:


> hmmmmmm..........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, *why would I respect someone just because they are older?*
> Right about the last part.


Its about morality, ethics... I know you won't get it...its something wrong with the brought, it ain't your fault that you act so kid!

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> I would like to digress here. People post in this thread because they want to. And you shouldn't make them feel guilty about it. There are other threads on this forum as well and people don't post in those. Because they don't want to. They are on topic and remain on topic but die out after 9-10 posts when they resurrected a year later.
> *This thread has been off topic for most of the time I have been here and it has also been the most active.* Maybe people post here because of the fact they can post here something that's on their mind that isn't robotic or on topic. Again, I don't force anyone to post here. You can't force someone to post on topic and you certainly cannot instruct/guilt someone to do so.
> Besides, at this point, there is very little crucial info to give out. If you have a query that I have an answer to, I will be happy to reply but at this point people have gotten their calls,not gotten their and are just waiting in general. Posting on topic is not only boring but it's very hard because there is very little to post about.
> Feuding with people online might not be the proper thing to do, but it does interest people. You don't have to tell people to feud with another, they just do, which is why n00bs have been trying to own me. They do it out of their own free will and because they want to,which contributes to more replies. And I like it.
> I would post less but I cannot believe that I found some cool people on this forum who actually have a sense of humour(i am amaze) but I did and bantering with them is fun and I like to do that. Don't see how I am destroying lives or this forum by doing that.
> 
> And I like to reply to people. *Why even be on a forum if you don't want to interact with people?*


thats because you have been acting like an attention seeking drama queen.... your creating a controversy out of nothing... 
be on forum to help, not to act rudely to people


----------



## AbrarAli1206

As a neutral - this is so funny! :roflmao:...:dead:


----------



## nasir_

Right. Maybe you didn't get the memo, but Sonnen this forum has a couple of rules that you need to stick to. One of them is not getting personal. Another one of them is posting in relevant threads. And there are plenty of social networking sites that you can go to if you so badly want to interact with people. And your bantering might be fun for you but really, in all honesty, it is not portraying a very good impression of you. 

As for respect, you respect older people because they are more knowledgeable, more enlightened and more cultivated than you.


And also as for this thread, most posts arise from discussions about private college admissions. And that makes them entirely relevant. Your obnoxious behavior unfortunately, is not.

Sorry if I sounded rude but I am merely being honest.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

*Inshallah all you guys are gonna make competent, caring, hard-working, wonderful and most of all feisty doctors - provided you don't trip over the size of your egos! 

Just remember to treat others the same way you'd like to be treated yourself. Don't judge someone by what they write on here, or what opinions they have. Respect them, even if you completely disagree with them, because it can be an emotional rollercoaster.

*


----------



## SonnenSays

cefspan said:


> Its about morality, ethics... I know you won't get it...its something wrong *with the brought*, it ain't your fault that you act so kid!
> thats because you have been acting like an attention seeking drama queen.... your creating a controversy out of nothing... be on forum to help, not to act rudely to people


What does "with the brought" mean?
Lol brah, this is not attention seeking behaviour. I can be attention seeking but I haven't done that as of now. And I don't create controversies. People need to learn to be more tolerant. Or have a better defence for their opinions.
Usually, a forum is about the exchange of ideas or debating. This one explicitly states the helping part so I try my best to sometimes give info that people are looking for it. It's rare, but it happens sometimes.
Do you know what drama queen means?
You exonerated me of all responsibility, so I don't have to take any.
Morality and ethics are subjective. 



AbrarAli1206 said:


> As a neutral - this is so funny! :roflmao:...:dead:


I do it all for people like you. I am a fan of yours as well. Like how you trolled the cmh people. They were/are so butthurt.



nasir_ said:


> Right. Maybe you didn't get the memo, but Sonnen this forum has a couple of rules that you need to stick to. One of them is not getting personal. Another one of them is posting in relevant threads. And there are plenty of social networking sites that you can go to if you so badly want to interact with people. And your bantering might be fun for you but really, in all honesty, it is not portraying a vey good impression of you.
> As for respect, you respect older people because they are more knowledgeable, more enlightened and more cultivated than you.
> And also as for this thread, most posts arise from discussions about private college admissions. And they are entirely relevant. Your obnoxious behavior unfortunately, is not.
> Sorry if I sounded rude but I am merely being honest.


No I didn't get a memo, but I read the rules.
I don't post in urdu and have never personally abused anyone. Not my fault people are incredibly butthurt. This thread is very open ended so things can get a little off topic I suppose. You don't need to cry about it or tell me what you think I am doing wrong. You can quietly go into the threads where relevant posts are made and post there instead of whining. I have been on many social networking sites. Don't care about my image.
Just because someone is older does not automatically make them more knowledgeable/ethical than you.
Do an accurate post count of how many were on topic vs how many weren't.
You weren't rude at all.



sami987 said:


> hey i just discovered out sonnen you can do great in debates:thumbsup:


You know I wanted to be on the school debate team, but they wanted me stay after school and I was too lazy and I sleep after school so I didn't join.



AbrarAli1206 said:


> *Inshallah all you guys are gonna make competent, caring, hard-working, wonderful and most of all feisty doctors - provided you don't trip over the size of your egos!
> 
> Just remember to treat others the same way you'd like to be treated yourself. Don't judge someone by what they write on here, or what opinions they have. Respect them, even if you completely disagree with them, because it can be an emotional rollercoaster.
> *


But I don't like rollercoasters.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

Umer Yamin said:


> Problem solved, interview at Sharif on 17th


i think your aggregate is enough to get admission in FMH too as my aggregate is 72 % and i got a call from FMH for BDS and they said pay fee till monday


----------



## medcrazy

umm... as ds is a thread of private med colgs there is smthn u guys shud know. the words of d owner of avicenna " ill only take u in avicenna if u gv donation of 5 lakh to my hospital otherwise forget it!!! to a person wd aggregate 80!!
nd also, i met a girl wd aggregate 82 who got in cmh nd d information providing lady said "ji vr not takin people who hv less aggregate than 88"!!!
a simple question "where does a person wd aggregate 77 stands"?? if u guys hv addressed ds query plz guide me to tht page coz i cnt read all 74 pages nw!! :?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

SonnenSays said:


> What does "with the brought" mean?
> Lol brah, this is not attention seeking behaviour. I can be attention seeking but I haven't done that as of now. And I don't create controversies. People need to learn to be more tolerant. Or have a better defence for their opinions.
> Usually, a forum is about the exchange of ideas or debating. This one explicitly states the helping part so I try my best to sometimes give info that people are looking for it. It's rare, but it happens sometimes.
> Do you know what drama queen means?
> You exonerated me of all responsibility, so I don't have to take any.
> Morality and ethics are subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> I do it all for people like you. I am a fan of yours as well. Like how you trolled the cmh people. They were/are so butthurt.
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't get a memo, but I read the rules.
> I don't post in urdu and have never personally abused anyone. Not my fault people are incredibly butthurt. This thread is very open ended so things can get a little off topic I suppose. You don't need to cry about it or tell me what you think I am doing wrong. You can quietly go into the threads where relevant posts are made and post there instead of whining. I have been on many social networking sites. Don't care about my image.
> Just because someone is older does not automatically make them more knowledgeable/ethical than you.
> Do an accurate post count of how many were on topic vs how many weren't.
> You weren't rude at all.
> 
> 
> 
> You know I wanted to be on the school debate team, but they wanted me stay after school and I was too lazy and I sleep after school so I didn't join.
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't like rollercoasters.


I'm honoured to have a "fan", and it's very endearing/slightly creepy... thanks! 

It's just that not all people have the same superb humour as us...   And at this time (admissions) people can be very anxious, pretentious and aggressive, because alot depends on their future in the next few days or so... Myself included

I'll be honest and I agree, that sometimes I do find what people say annoying/patronising... for example, when Cefspan calls me or anyone else "kid" or "mate"... It makes me cringe and feel like I'm 10 years old and he's 60...

But everyone on this website is like a family - we all have the same goal and purpose in life - to excel in becoming passionate doctors... So we should treat everyone as a brother/sister as Islam teaches us. 

Thanks Sonnen and everyone else.

PS - CMH is a beautiful institution


----------



## medcrazy

umm... as ds is a thread of private med colgs there is smthn u guys shud know. the words of d owner of avicenna " ill only take u in avicenna if u gv donation of 5 lakh to my hospital otherwise forget it!!! to a person wd aggregate 80!!
nd also, i met a girl wd aggregate 82 who got in cmh nd d information providing lady said "ji vr not takin people who hv less aggregate than 88"!!!
a simple question "where does a person wd aggregate 77 stands for doin mbbs"?? if u guys hv addressed ds query plz guide me to tht page coz i cnt read all 74 pages nw!! :?


----------



## AbraDabra

Petty rumors, Medcrazy. 77 stands a good chance in LMDC, Avicenna, Akhtar Saeed, FMH, all without donations.


----------



## medcrazy

i really hope for fmh!!  thanks for sharing abradabra.


----------



## SonnenSays

medcrazy said:


> umm... as ds is a thread of private med colgs there is smthn u guys shud know. the words of d owner of avicenna " ill only take u in avicenna if u gv donation of 5 lakh to my hospital otherwise forget it!!! to a person wd aggregate 80!!
> nd also, i met a girl wd aggregate 82 who got in cmh nd d information providing lady said "ji vr not takin people who hv less aggregate than 88"!!!
> a simple question "where does a person wd aggregate 77 stands"?? if u guys hv addressed ds query plz guide me to tht page coz i cnt read all 74 pages nw!! :?


Well avicenna is the only institute which has put it's "ngo" on its site in a central position which mean that they are quite unabashed about taking donations.
CMH people were outright lying with the 88 thing. Think they will take people with 82.
I honestly don't know about where you could go. You have been admitted to cpmc for sure. At this point, only thing you can do is wait. And maybe apply to RLMC because I think they are open till 18th,not sure,



AbrarAli1206 said:


> I'm honoured to have a "fan", and it's very endearing/slightly creepy... thanks!
> It's just that not all people have the same superb humour as us...   And at this time (admissions) people can be very anxious, pretentious and aggressive, because alot depends on their future in the next few days or so... Myself included
> I'll be honest and I agree, that sometimes I do find what people say annoying/patronising... for example, when Cefspan calls me or anyone else "kid" or "mate"... It makes me cringe and feel like I'm 10 years old and he's 60...
> But everyone on this website is like a family - we all have the same goal and purpose in life - to excel in becoming passionate doctors... So we should treat everyone as a brother/sister as Islam teaches us.
> Thanks Sonnen and everyone else.
> PS - CMH is a beautiful institution


Butthurt, sadly there is no cure for it.
And lol brah, you too found the "mate" thing annoying?
Few of the people trying to "take me on" actually have already been students in some medical schools. 
And I have no ill will towards anyone on this forum.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

SonnenSays said:


> Well avicenna was the only institute which has put it "ngo" on its site in a central position which they are unabashed about taking donations.
> CMH people were outright lying with the 88 thing. Think they will take people with 82.
> I honestly don't know about where you could go. You have been admitted to cpmc for sure. At this point, only thing you can do is wait. And maybe apply to RLMC because I think they are open till 18th,not sure,
> 
> 
> 
> Butthurt, sadly there is no cure for it.
> And lol brah, you too found the "mate" thing annoying?
> Few of the people trying to "take me on" actually have already been students in some medical schools.
> And I have no ill will towards anyone on this forum.


What does "butthurt" mean? I think I speak for everyone that you use that too much, but it's a fantastic word and I have no idea where it comes from or what it means! 

- - - Updated - - -

never mind, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ButtHurt

- - - Updated - - -

I've heard some really really really bad stuff about LMDC... is it really as bad as it sounds? :!::!::!:


----------



## SonnenSays

Urban Dictionary: ButtHurt



> *1. ButtHurt*
> An inappropriately strong negative emotional response from a perceived personal insult. Characterized by strong feelings of shame. Frequently associated with a cessation of communication and overt hostility towards the "aggressor."
> _Adam got butthurt when Mike stole his b&*^*.
> 
> *2. butthurt*
> Getting your feelings hurt, being offended or getting all bent out of shape because of something petty or stupid.
> 
> Roney got butthurt when Drew did not help him clean [email protected]#2
> *3. butt hurt*
> *word of the day: May 02, 2006*
> some one who doesnt know how to take a joke, and they take the joke like they just took it to the posterior end
> hey its just a joke, don't get all butt hurt
> 
> *4. ButtHurt*
> getting your feelings hurt, or getting all bent out of shape.
> He got all butt hurt when she wouldnt give him a ride.
> 
> *5. butt hurt*
> A display of bruised feelings; usually over something lame.
> Buffy got all butt hurt when Tyler held a seat for Brittney.
> 
> *6. butt hurt*
> easily offended when one takes something too personally
> jenny tries to hide her low self-esteem by being cocky. when joe tells her she's ugly, jenny gets BUTT HURT
> 
> *7. butthurt*
> when your little pride or feelings get hurt
> When he didn't include me on the invite list, I got butthurt.
> 
> _


----------



## FZZR

AbrarAli1206 said:


> I'm honoured to have a "fan", and it's very endearing/slightly creepy... thanks!
> 
> It's just that not all people have the same superb humour as us...   And at this time (admissions) people can be very anxious, pretentious and aggressive, because alot depends on their future in the next few days or so... Myself included
> 
> I'll be honest and I agree, that sometimes I do find what people say annoying/patronising... for example, when Cefspan calls me or anyone else "kid" or "mate"... It makes me cringe and feel like I'm 10 years old and he's 60...
> 
> But everyone on this website is like a family - we all have the same goal and purpose in life - to excel in becoming passionate doctors... So we should treat everyone as a brother/sister as Islam teaches us.
> 
> Thanks Sonnen and everyone else.
> 
> PS - CMH is a beautiful institution


Right on 

- - - Updated - - -



AbrarAli1206 said:


> What does "butthurt" mean? I think I speak for everyone that you use that too much, but it's a fantastic word and I have no idea where it comes from or what it means!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> never mind, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ButtHurt
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I've heard some really really really bad stuff about LMDC... is it really as bad as it sounds? :!::!::!:


Bad stuff like what?


----------



## AbraDabra

LMDC in all honesty is a party. You probably wont hear of people getting positions in UHS from there, but they do have some of the most good-times-centric community in Lahores medical scene.


----------



## nasir_

Sonnensays, let me make something crystal clear. NEVER call me a whiner. And another thing. You post whatever the hell you want to post. I should (in your words) 'quietly go into the threads where relevant posts are made.' Umm... I don't think so.

Secondly, I now understand something that cefspan posted a while ago. It's really not your fault the way you act. I guess it's the only way you know how to act. You really can't admit your mistakes can you? It is virtually useless trying to reason with you. And I, for one, am not going to waste my time.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

FZZR said:


> Right on
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Bad stuff like what?


I've heard this from my dad - who isn't a doctor or anything - so he might just be completely wrong!!! 

He told me that LMDC had a very bad reputation. The students there were like alcoholics, drug users and just generally terrible... It was a Uni for like the worstest students, who couldn't get admission anywhere else... etc Like really bad stuff!

I have no idea where he got that from, and if there's any truth to it... But I'm sure it's no where near as bad as he says...

One of my friends told me that the professors there were very competent!  so basically, does LMDC really have a bad reputation in that way?

thankss


----------



## Umer Yamin

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> i think your aggregate is enough to get admission in FMH too as my aggregate is 72 % and i got a call from FMH for BDS and they said pay fee till monday


But they didn't call me so I'm out. Do they call on ptcl or on mobile? Because my ptcl isn't working?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

AbraDabra said:


> LMDC in all honesty is a party. You probably wont hear of people getting positions in UHS from there, but they do have some of the most good-times-centric community in Lahores medical scene.


^ hahaha, basically that's what my dad said! It's just a big party where learning isn't the priority... And there were many scandals going on... anyone know if LMDC really has a bad reputation, and if so why?!


----------



## SonnenSays

AbrarAli1206 said:


> I've heard this from my dad - who isn't a doctor or anything - so he might just be completely wrong!!!
> 
> He told me that LMDC had a very bad reputation. The students there were like alcoholics, drug users and just generally terrible... It was a Uni for like the worstest students, who couldn't get admission anywhere else... etc Like really bad stuff!
> 
> I have no idea where he got that from, and if there's any truth to it... But I'm sure it's no where near as bad as he says...
> 
> One of my friends told me that the professors there were very competent!  so basically, does LMDC really have a bad reputation in that way?
> 
> thankss


So LMDC is worse than avicenna/continental?



nasir_ said:


> Sonnensays, let me make something crystal clear. NEVER call me a whiner. And another thing. You post whatever the hell you want to post. I should (in your words) 'quietly go into the threads where relevant posts are made.' Umm... I don't think so.
> 
> Secondly, I now understand something that cefspan posted a while ago. It's really not your fault the way you act. I guess it's the only way you know how to act. You really can't admit your mistakes can you? It is virtually useless trying to reason with you. And I, for one, am not going to waste my time.


You whine.
You wasted your time.
Your butthurt level just went over 9000.


----------



## AbraDabra

I have a few friends there. Drugs are rather common, but thats so in any laid-back uni in Lahore. Personally if I didnt really care about high achievements and going over-seas etc, I'd have chosen LMDC, simply for the crowd.


----------



## Umer Yamin

medcrazy said:


> umm... as ds is a thread of private med colgs there is smthn u guys shud know. the words of d owner of avicenna " ill only take u in avicenna if u gv donation of 5 lakh to my hospital otherwise forget it!!! to a person wd aggregate 80!!
> nd also, i met a girl wd aggregate 82 who got in cmh nd d information providing lady said "ji vr not takin people who hv less aggregate than 88"!!!
> a simple question "where does a person wd aggregate 77 stands"?? if u guys hv addressed ds query plz guide me to tht page coz i cnt read all 74 pages nw!! :?


77%, chances in FMH, LMDC, Central Park, Rashid Latif
By the way don't you think that you're late?


----------



## FZZR

AbrarAli1206 said:


> I've heard this from my dad - who isn't a doctor or anything - so he might just be completely wrong!!!
> 
> He told me that LMDC had a very bad reputation. The students there were like alcoholics, drug users and just generally terrible... It was a Uni for like the worstest students, who couldn't get admission anywhere else... etc Like really bad stuff!
> 
> I have no idea where he got that from, and if there's any truth to it... But I'm sure it's no where near as bad as he says...
> 
> One of my friends told me that the professors there were very competent!  so basically, does LMDC really have a bad reputation in that way?
> 
> thankss


REALLY? Don't say that! You shouldn't have said that.  I was looking forward to its interview with so much enthusiasm.. 
but anyhow, this could be wrong. could be..

And yeah.. I know one professor from there, the physiology professor, he teaches physiology in UHS as well. And I doubt, many of the other staff members also teach in known med colleges, so there is less chance of its studies being not good. About reputation, that matters, but who cares if your teachers are good. Its all upto you to study.


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbrarAli1206 said:


> I've heard this from my dad - who isn't a doctor or anything - so he might just be completely wrong!!!
> 
> He told me that LMDC had a very bad reputation. The students there were like alcoholics, drug users and just generally terrible... It was a Uni for like the worstest students, who couldn't get admission anywhere else... etc Like really bad stuff!
> 
> I have no idea where he got that from, and if there's any truth to it... But I'm sure it's no where near as bad as he says...
> 
> One of my friends told me that the professors there were very competent!  so basically, does LMDC really have a bad reputation in that way?
> 
> thankss


Alcoholic part, I've heard the same.


----------



## FZZR

AbraDabra said:


> I have a few friends there. Drugs are rather common, but thats so in any laid-back uni in Lahore. Personally if I didnt really care about high achievements and going over-seas etc, I'd have chosen LMDC, simply for the crowd.


And if you didn't have a choice :/

- - - Updated - - -

Don't you guys say that about LMDC. I don't have much choice any where.  Its heart breaking. No institute can be perfect. God I'm hearing all this about LMDC for the 1st time


----------



## Umer Yamin

FZZR said:


> And if you didn't have a choice :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Don't you guys say that about LMDC. I don't have much choice any where.  Its heart breaking. No institute can be perfect. God I'm hearing all this about LMDC for the 1st time


The ratio of students admitted to those who become doctors from LMDC is just 20%
But I'm not sure, I just heard it from a friend, and that's the lowest ratio.


----------



## AbraDabra

FZZR, why are you so worried? Studies depend on you and your degree is from UHS, just like ours. 
Only difference is you get to party more, perhaps


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Umer Yamin said:


> Alcoholic part, I've heard the same.


But what I heard from a doc who was specialising in Nephrology, he said that the professors at LMDC previously taught at like KE and AIMC so they;re really experienced... 

hmmm, so it seems that there is an element of truth in what my wise old man said! Love you DAD! you're so cool :cool!:


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> The ratio of students admitted to those who become doctors from LMDC is just 20%
> But I'm not sure, I just heard it from a friend, and that's the lowest ratio.


WhAt happens to the rest of them?:/


----------



## medcrazy

umm... ive applied in fmh lmdc nd shalamar. goin to lmdc interview bt coz of its reputation not really eager to get in. rashid latif nd cpmc im rite on merit bt theyre so far away. im actually eager for fmh bt got no msgs or calls so im a bit down...


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> WhAt happens to the rest of them?:/


Drop out after failing in exams, some just leave medicine for other fields and stuff like that, btw the same friend told me KEMU's ratio too, 40%


----------



## FZZR

AbraDabra said:


> FZZR, why are you so worried? Studies depend on you and your degree is from UHS, just like ours.
> Only difference is you get to party more, perhaps


Well yeah. I guess I'll have to repeat anyway. I just believe what happens is for good. If they selected me, I'd be more than happy, if they didn't, i'll re read this info you gave me about lmdc, and move on.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

The good thing about LMDC's bad reputation, is that hard-working people like you can change it.  

Don't forget that.


----------



## SonnenSays

I know about 2 doctors who had their children admitted in LMDC. So doctors themselves don't hate it.
I have also seen the hawtest bachis there.
I think cumulatively, they have the greatest no. of beds.


----------



## Umer Yamin

medcrazy said:


> umm... ive applied in fmh lmdc nd shalamar. goin to lmdc interview bt coz of its reputation not really eager to get in. rashid latif nd cpmc im rite on merit bt theyre so far away. im actually eager for fmh bt got no msgs or calls so im a bit down...


Same here for fmh :-(


----------



## Anzaa

LMDC only has a bad reputation because people think that they just take every student and failures go there and seats are sold etc. That's not true. Its actually a really good college with really good studies and teachers are very competent. And no they don't just take everyone. Many of my former class fellows with straight A*'s are studying there.
And as for alcoholics and drugs well you will find that kind of crowd in every college.


----------



## nasir_

Sonnensays, you are the first person to make it to my IGNORE LIST. CONGRATULATONS! :thumbsup:


----------



## SonnenSays

nasir_ said:


> Sonnensays, you are the first person to make it to my IGNORE LIST. CONGRATULATONS! :thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## Innocent Heart

can anyone get admission in LMDC on the basis of donation?
if,then what will be the minimum amount?



plz help


----------



## Crypt

Innocent Heart said:


> can anyone get admission in LMDC on the basis of donation?
> if,then what will be the minimum amount?
> 
> 
> 
> plz help


They stated an outright twenty to sm ppl i know..and they DID pay 20


----------



## nasir_

Anzaa said:


> LMDC only has a bad reputation because people think that they just take every student and failures go there and seats are sold etc. That's not true. Its actually a really good college with really good studies and teachers are very competent. And no they don't just take everyone. Many of my former class fellows with straight A*'s are studying there.
> And as for alcoholics and drugs well you will find that kind of crowd in every college.


I totally agree with you, Anzaa. LMDC is a pretty good college. And you're right about the students. Many people with A's and A*'s do go to LMDC.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Innocent Heart said:


> can anyone get admission in LMDC on the basis of donation?
> if,then what will be the minimum amount?
> 
> 
> 
> plz help


Depends on your aggregate.


----------



## nasir_

FZZR said:


> REALLY? Don't say that! You shouldn't have said that.  I was looking forward to its interview with so much enthusiasm..
> but anyhow, this could be wrong. could be..
> 
> And yeah.. I know one professor from there, the physiology professor, he teaches physiology in UHS as well. And I doubt, many of the other staff members also teach in known med colleges, so there is less chance of its studies being not good. About reputation, that matters, but who cares if your teachers are good. Its all upto you to study.



FZZR, don't worry. LMDC is a great college. I have heard good things about it's professors. My brother studied in LMDC as well and he praises LMDC professors a lot. He's not the only one. My cousin also went to LMDC and she also said that the professors were excellent. As for LMDC's reputation, who cares about the reputation when the professors who teach at LMDC are excellent and competent? It's up to you to study. You were right to be excited and enthusiastic about LMDC's interview. Just relax. You are on your way to a great medical and dental institute namely LMDC.


----------



## NarjisShah

So many people hating on Sonnen  that's what you get for taking me on a date worth 20rs!


----------



## yoyahyo

This thread has gotten out of control..its all drama because Sonnen has nothing better to do in life than browse through this forum and create entertainment for his lonely self...it even had an appearance by Abrar who was the last person I expected on this sort of forum since he's Mr. KE  ( I kid abrar, i'm done giving you a hard time) but yeah...i don't know what to make of this thread at this point..so continue?


----------



## SonnenSays

NarjisShah said:


> So many people hating on Sonnen  that's what you get for taking me on a date worth 20rs!


But baby, Rs.40 iz all I haz.



yoyahyo said:


> This thread has gotten out of control..its all drama because Sonnen has nothing better to do in life than browse through this forum and create entertainment for his lonely self...it even had an appearance by Abrar who was the last person I expected on this sort of forum since he's Mr. KE  ( I kid abrar, i'm done giving you a hard time) but yeah...i don't know what to make of this thread at this point..so continue?


I was actually just waiting for your permission.


----------



## yoyahyo

SonnenSays said:


> I was actually just waiting for your permission.


l


----------



## SonnenSays

yoyahyo said:


> l


Gif response? Ala
Where's my cookie, brah?


----------



## yoyahyo

I'm terribly sorry..I'm afraid we ran out


----------



## NarjisShah

Rs.40 in your pocket and begging for cookies. Like, Omg.


----------



## MedGrunt

Please keep the posts on topic. General posts unrelated to the thread topic can be posted in the lounge.

Thank you.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

I envy you Mr. Medgrunt


----------



## FZZR

nasir_ said:


> FZZR, don't worry. LMDC is a great college. I have heard good things about it's professors. My brother studied in LMDC as well and he praises LMDC professors a lot. He's not the only one. My cousin also went to LMDC and she also said that the professors were excellent. As for LMDC's reputation, who cares about the reputation when the professors who teach at LMDC are excellent and competent? It's up to you to study. You were right to be excited and enthusiastic about LMDC's interview. Just relax. You are on your way to a great medical and dental institute namely LMDC.


Thank you  That was encouraging.


----------



## reeba

Why are people so much against Avicenna?
It is the only college with 100% result.
Help Please!!!!!!


----------



## Crypt

reeba said:


> Why are people so much against Avicenna?
> It is the only college with 100% result.
> Help Please!!!!!!


Search the forum for it and.. Its in trouble with pmdc

And u should watch that video in the 'sub standard of private medical colleges' for more insight on why its unpopular.


----------



## Umer Yamin

reeba said:


> Why are people so much against Avicenna?
> It is the only college with 100% result.
> Help Please!!!!!!


Because they force you to study. The administration is abusive.


----------



## Hyperstar

Sorry for interrupting the quarrel in here. But I really need an honest opinion on this,
Riphah or LMDC? Considering the fact that I will have to live in hostel in LMDC. Would the studies be worth staying away from home for four years?


----------



## AbraDabra

Riphah hands down I'd say.


----------



## SonnenSays

LMDC isn't as bad as people would have you believe.


----------



## FZZR

I know it's a bit off track to ask it right now, but did you guys think about doing BS from anywhere..like LUMS or anywhere you still have a chance in?


----------



## SonnenSays

Admissions have closed everywhere. PU had some open for a really long time, might still have some open but I really wanted to do B.Sc from GC.


----------



## FZZR

Then you should have applied there. They're closed now. But Lums Lcat is in Jan or Feb every year. And their semester starts in sep. Almost the same time it'll take us to repeat, you see.

- - - Updated - - -

I don't know why I'm thinking about it right now, but it's just..most of our's futures are unpredictable at this time..and this time ain't going to come back in life.


----------



## AbraDabra

Personally, I wouldnt advise you to give up MBBS for another field, but ofcourse the choice is yours

- - - Updated - - -

Given that you actually want to do MBBS I mean.


----------



## SonnenSays

FZZR said:


> Then you should have applied there. They're closed now. But Lums Lcat is in Jan or Feb every year. And their semester starts in sep. Almost the same time it'll take us to repeat, you see.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I don't know why I'm thinking about it right now, but it's just..most of our's futures are unpredictable at this time..and this time ain't going to come back in life.


I wanted to apply there but my mother wouldn't let me.

And this time isn't so precious, you'll most probably live to be 60. Doesn't matter if become a doctor by the time you're 24,35 or 30. Just get it and start earning money. That is what matters.


----------



## Hyperstar

Can you kindly give me any reason for supporting riphah?


----------



## Umer Yamin

FZZR said:


> I know it's a bit off track to ask it right now, but did you guys think about doing BS from anywhere..like LUMS or anywhere you still have a chance in?


I would've loved to do Bsc Economics from LUMS, and I would've easily gotten in too but I never knew that someone from pure sciences background too can apply to LUMS, and also the applications for next year are just about to open, if you want to apply then do it.


----------



## Umer Yamin

FZZR said:


> I know it's a bit off track to ask it right now, but did you guys think about doing BS from anywhere..like LUMS or anywhere you still have a chance in?


And it is really good.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Admissions have closed everywhere. PU had some open for a really long time, might still have some open but I really wanted to do B.Sc from GC.


I had gotten into GC, even got the challan form despite beinh late for the interview but :-(


----------



## Umer Yamin

I wasn't even able to get into the BDS program at UOL, height of embarrassment for me.


----------



## FZZR

Umer Yamin said:


> I would've loved to do Bsc Economics from LUMS, and I would've easily gotten in too but I never knew that someone from pure sciences background too can apply to LUMS, and also the applications for next year are just about to open, if you want to apply then do it.


Then I guess I should've spoken about Lums before :/ it makes me feel bad 

But CONGRATS on getting into GCU , forget lums, GC is GC afterall. People wish to go there.

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> I wasn't even able to get into the BDS program at UOL, height of embarrassment for me.


No embarrassments now buddy. I'm pretty sure you won't regret getting into GC. Inshallah


----------



## MedCat

Umer Yamin said:


> I wasn't even able to get into the BDS program at UOL, height of embarrassment for me.


Dont wry u will b in.... I m leaving my seat 4 u 

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

FZZR said:


> Then I guess I should've spoken about Lums before :/ it makes me feel bad
> 
> But CONGRATS on getting into GCU , forget lums, GC is GC afterall. People wish to go there.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> No embarrassments now buddy. I'm pretty sure you won't regret getting into GC. Inshallah


Couldn't go to GC.


----------



## Umer Yamin

MedCat said:


> Dont wry u will b in.... I m leaving my seat 4 u
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


No but I really expected to make it to their first list..


----------



## Umer Yamin

Offered admission in Sharif Medical College's BDS program, should I go for it?


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Offered admission in Sharif Medical College's BDS program, should I go for it?


Obviously

Or will it be bsc?


----------



## Grimes

Umer Yamin said:


> Offered admission in Sharif Medical College's BDS program, should I go for it?


Without a second thought.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

Umer Yamin said:


> Offered admission in Sharif Medical College's BDS program, should I go for it?


 the main thiing is what you exactly want to do ?? if earning is not a proplm for you then go for BDS.. you can open your clinic if it runs then bally bally.... you can go abroad too... i was a supporter of BDS 2,3 months back but i have consuled many dr's about this... one can troll me, 2 can but not all can... i'm going to do DPT from a gov medical college ( if they call me ) ... believe me or not but MBBS doctors advised me to do that instead of BDS or MBBS from substandard college... but rest is your choicee... bsc or bs in any subject has a brighter scope 
sorry for being irrelevant to the topic


----------



## FZZR

Umer Yamin said:


> Offered admission in Sharif Medical College's BDS program, should I go for it?


Definintely.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

btw you all should see on express about AVECINA and AKHTAR SAEED...... :/ this is the story of every private medical college except few .... and with 72% i can't get in that few one's

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> I wasn't even able to get into the BDS program at UOL, height of embarrassment for me.


sharif is better than UOL


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Obviously
> 
> Or will it be bsc?


All Bsc dates are gone... It has to be this or a gao year.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> the main thiing is what you exactly want to do ?? if earning is not a proplm for you then go for BDS.. you can open your clinic if it runs then bally bally.... you can go abroad too... i was a supporter of BDS 2,3 months back but i have consuled many dr's about this... one can troll me, 2 can but not all can... i'm going to do DPT from a gov medical college ( if they call me ) ... believe me or not but MBBS doctors advised me to do that instead of BDS or MBBS from substandard college... but rest is your choicee... bsc or bs in any subject has a brighter scope
> sorry for being irrelevant to the topic


Doctor of Pharmacy is better then Doctor of Physio Therapy I guess, and Bsc in Chemistry, couldn't go for that aswell.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> the main thiing is what you exactly want to do ?? if earning is not a proplm for you then go for BDS.. you can open your clinic if it runs then bally bally.... you can go abroad too... i was a supporter of BDS 2,3 months back but i have consuled many dr's about this... one can troll me, 2 can but not all can... i'm going to do DPT from a gov medical college ( if they call me ) ... believe me or not but MBBS doctors advised me to do that instead of BDS or MBBS from substandard college... but rest is your choicee... bsc or bs in any subject has a brighter scope
> sorry for being irrelevant to the topic


My father talked to doctors too, they recommended BDS from LMDC, CMH or Fatima.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

Umer Yamin said:


> My father talked to doctors too, they recommended BDS from LMDC, CMH or Fatima.


 i think sharif is also a good option. and lmdc's BDS is better than FMH because last year BDS result of FMH was merely 55 %  and that of lmdc was in 70's...

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Doctor of Pharmacy is better then Doctor of Physio Therapy I guess, and Bsc in Chemistry, couldn't go for that aswell.


doctor of pharmacy is good but only for boys.. they have to work in factories... dpt can also open their clinics and in gov sectors its merit is pretty high as well .. but @umer you must go for BDS .. i don't know why your name is not in UOL. but a friend of mine got admission there having 775 marks with sifarish... and sifarish of a teacher teaching in UOL


----------



## Umer Yamin

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> i think sharif is also a good option. and lmdc's BDS is better than FMH because last year BDS result of FMH was merely 55 %  and that of lmdc was in 70's...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> doctor of pharmacy is good but only for boys.. they have to work in factories... dpt can also open their clinics and in gov sectors its merit is pretty high as well .. but @umer you must go for BDS .. i don't know why your name is not in UOL. but a friend of mine got admission there having 775 marks with sifarish... and sifarish of a teacher teaching in UOL


:-(, Sharif is too far away from my house, and the road leading to sharif is famous for robberies, and I'll have to go there everyday all alone, I want to go to LMDC :-(


----------



## Umer Yamin

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> i think sharif is also a good option. and lmdc's BDS is better than FMH because last year BDS result of FMH was merely 55 %  and that of lmdc was in 70's...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> doctor of pharmacy is good but only for boys.. they have to work in factories... dpt can also open their clinics and in gov sectors its merit is pretty high as well .. but @umer you must go for BDS .. i don't know why your name is not in UOL. but a friend of mine got admission there having 775 marks with sifarish... and sifarish of a teacher teaching in UOL


Yes DPT is good too, go for it and yeah even UOL rejected me even with an equivalence of 895/1100 :-(


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> I wasn't even able to get into the BDS program at UOL, height of embarrassment for me.


Why whats your merit???

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> Offered admission in Sharif Medical College's BDS program, should I go for it?


Sharif admissions are still open???

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> :-(, Sharif is too far away from my house, and the road leading to sharif is famous for robberies, and I'll have to go there everyday all alone, I want to go to LMDC :-(


Now u know the reason why i always say that i dont wanttttt to go farrrrrr.. why KE not admit me huhhhhh 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

saske khan said:


> Now u know the reason why i always say that i dont wanttttt to go farrrrrr.. why KE not admit me huhhhhh


They don't like your username.


----------



## Umer Yamin

saske khan said:


> Why whats your merit???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


70.33%


----------



## Umer Yamin

saske khan said:


> Sharif admissions are still open???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Nope


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> Nope


So how did u get offer for sharif

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

saske khan said:


> So how did u get offer for sharif
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I had applied earlier when admissions were open, had the interview on Sunday and they confirmed my admission.


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> I had applied earlier when admissions were open, had the interview on Sunday and they confirmed my admission.


Missing the BDS part...


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> I had applied earlier when admissions were open, had the interview on Sunday and they confirmed my admission.


Congrats then u should go dude.. what sharif mbbs is yet any idea??

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Missing the BDS part...


Hahahahaha why do you care eh? :-D


----------



## NarjisShah

Been a while since i came on here. So who got in where?  

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rehan

Hi everyone,

I'd like to ask you to try your best to keep this thread on topic please. It will make it easier for those looking for relevant information in the future.

Feel free to use the Lounge area for any threads that are not related to the admissions process.

Thank you for your cooperation and good luck to everyone this year!


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> Been a while since i came on here. So who got in where?
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


Many got into CMH, Shalamar, FMH etc.


----------



## Umer Yamin

FMH are really non co-operative, I asked them for the third merit list and they say they've already called all of them, asked them for the last merit of BDS and they say it was 82+


----------



## adeel12

Umer Yamin said:


> FMH are really non co-operative, I asked them for the third merit list and they say they've already called all of them, asked them for the last merit of BDS and they say it was 82+


Really 82+ I wonder. FMH has raised its standards.


----------



## Crypt

adeel12 said:


> Really 82+ I wonder. FMH has raised its standards.


They vre only just putting him off, for good. :/


----------



## adeel12

That can be the case too.


----------



## rabi

My aggregate is 82 and fmh called me long back for bds ...I think on 10th november...it cant be 82


----------



## maida malik

my friends just sister got called by FMh for BDS..with a UHS aggregate of 68%
^ true story

- - - Updated - - -

oops
my friends sister just got called by FMH
#edited


----------



## adeel12

maida malik said:


> my friends just sister got called by FMh for BDS..with a UHS aggregate of 68%
> ^ true story
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> oops
> my friends sister just got called by FMH
> #edited


People with 79 are not called for BDS how can they call a person with 68% Aggregate. Here comes a word in my mind SIFARISH.


----------



## sami987

finally the wait is over and i got the call from FMH for mbbs...yayyyyyyy


----------



## Umer Yamin

rabi said:


> My aggregate is 82 and fmh called me long back for bds ...I think on 10th november...it cant be 82


Liars


----------



## Umer Yamin

maida malik said:


> my friends just sister got called by FMh for BDS..with a UHS aggregate of 68%
> ^ true story
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> oops
> my friends sister just got called by FMH
> #edited


#sifarish #unfair


----------



## Umer Yamin

sami987 said:


> finally the wait is over and i got the call from FMH for mbbs...yayyyyyyy


When did they call you?


----------



## sapphires

sami987 said:


> finally the wait is over and i got the call from FMH for mbbs...yayyyyyyy


Congratulations :thumbsup:
Do you mind me asking what your aggregate is?


----------



## FZZR

Someone seriously ought to take notice about fmh!


----------



## Umer Yamin

FZZR said:


> Someone seriously ought to take notice about fmh!


PMDC please :-(


----------



## sami987

Umer Yamin said:


> When did they call you?


today around 5 pm

- - - Updated - - -



sapphires said:


> Congratulations :thumbsup:
> Do you mind me asking what your aggregate is?


81.16%


----------



## Umer Yamin

sami987 said:


> today around 5 pm
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 81.16%


Wow I called them at around 11 in the morning and they said they've contacted everyone on the third list already.


----------



## NarjisShah

Umer Yamin said:


> Wow I called them at around 11 in the morning and they said they've contacted everyone on the third list already.


Did you get that call from lmdc?


----------



## AbraDabra

Umer, have you considered maybe they just dont want you?


----------



## SonnenSays

FZZR said:


> Someone seriously ought to take notice about fmh!


Bauss no, they are my favouritest people ever.



AbraDabra said:


> Umer, have you considered maybe they just dont want you?


Should have shown them your teeth.


----------



## Crypt

AbraDabra said:


> Umer, have you considered maybe they just dont want you?


Now abra be niceee...


----------



## FZZR

SonnenSays said:


> Bauss no, they are my favouritest people ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have shown them your teeth.


they don't even have one single statement. How come they are your 'favouritest' 

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Umer, have you considered maybe they just dont want you?


Yeah maybeeee..i guess they have personal grudges with us


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> Did you get that call from lmdc?


Yes ^_^


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> Umer, have you considered maybe they just dont want you?


...


----------



## Umer Yamin

nudrat said:


> hey anyone having any info abt agha khan's entrance test , please share it with me :?


Tried to but they said no. :-(


----------



## maida malik

Umer Yamin said:


> #sifarish #unfair


seriously WITHOUT safarish,,
i know,hard to grasp but its true...


----------



## Umer Yamin

maida malik said:


> seriously WITHOUT safarish,,
> i know,hard to grasp but its true...


Then your sister's friend must have gotten 60/60 in their test


----------



## maida malik

even thats impossible 
but who knows:!:


----------



## SonnenSays

maida malik said:


> seriously WITHOUT safarish,,
> i know,hard to grasp but its true...


Where did you get into?


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Where did you get into?


Removed


----------



## maida malik

plus when i went to FMh to submit my fees..we had to wait in this cabin while they prepared my receipt and everything...and a guy came with a VERRY big safarish..<<how i know about it>>maybe due to the fact cuz he was literally saying and i quote "i am ready to give your college donations..and ______ sent me to meet you"
but the women incharged with the admission process clearly REFUSED him...
maybe due to the fact that parents of other students with aggregate above 80% were sitting infront of her...
because if FMH as that woman says, doesnt take donations and accepts safarish..then why on earth would they NOT display there merit list?!!!


----------



## Umer Yamin

maida malik said:


> plus when i went to FMh to submit my fees..we had to wait in this cabin while they prepared my receipt and everything...and a guy came with a VERRY big safarish..<<how i know about it>>maybe due to the fact cuz he was literally saying and i quote "i am ready to give your college donations..and ______ sent me to meet you"
> but the women incharged with the admission process clearly REFUSED him...
> maybe due to the fact that parents of other students with aggregate above 80% were sitting infront of her...
> because if FMH as that woman says, doesnt take donations and accepts safarish..then why on earth would they NOT display there merit list?!!!


And why didn't I get any calls at 70.33 while your acquaintance got it on 68?


----------



## maida malik

no idea whatsoever...:?

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Where did you get into?


FMH...


----------



## gull andaam

maida malik said:


> plus when i went to FMh to submit my fees..we had to wait in this cabin while they prepared my receipt and everything...and a guy came with a VERRY big safarish..<<how i know about it>>maybe due to the fact cuz he was literally saying and i quote "i am ready to give your college donations..and ______ sent me to meet you"
> but the women incharged with the admission process clearly REFUSED him...
> maybe due to the fact that parents of other students with aggregate above 80% were sitting infront of her...
> because if FMH as that woman says, doesnt take donations and accepts safarish..then why on earth would they NOT display there merit list?!!!


one of my friends with 65% aggregate... gave 4-5 lakh donation and confirmed her seat in fmh... even she didnt gave any aptitude test....
me with 77% ... have'nt received any call :?:!:

go to hell fmh :Blackalien: ... me going to mmdc ALHAMDULILAH:woot:


----------



## maida malik

gull andaam said:


> one of my friends with 65% aggregate... gave 4-5 lakh donation and confirmed her seat in fmh... even she didnt gave any aptitude test....
> me with 77% ... have'nt received any call :?:!:
> 
> go to hell fmh :Blackalien: ... me going to mmdc ALHAMDULILAH:woot:


65% aggregate?BDS?


----------



## AbraDabra

Multan doesnt have a very clean reputation either atm :/
Do you have any other options?


----------



## saske khan

Fmh bakasssssss go to hell someone banned that bloodies :-/ :-V :-$

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

saske khan said:


> Fmh bakasssssss go to hell someone banned that bloodies :-/ :-V :-$
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


And he's back to stick it to the FMH people.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> And he's back to stick it to the FMH people.


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


>





SonnenSays said:


> And he's back to stick it to the FMH people.


Ahan uuann are u kidding i m serioussssss

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

Riphah's merit list is out!!
I just submitted the fee of akhtar saeed today and later found my name on the riphah's list.:?
Its not fair considering the amount of time they give to submit fee


----------



## Umer Yamin

Wahab Shabbir said:


> Riphah's merit list is out!!
> I just submitted the fee of akhtar saeed today and later found my name on the riphah's list.:?
> Its not fair considering the amount of time they give to submit fee


I guess they'll refund all but the admission fee.


----------



## NarjisShah

Registration too.


----------



## Crypt

Wahab Shabbir said:


> Riphah's merit list is out!!
> I just submitted the fee of akhtar saeed today and later found my name on the riphah's list.:?
> Its not fair considering the amount of time they give to submit fee


Thought u didnt like all the strictness and the hard thumb

But its in ur city...the PLUS.


----------



## gull andaam

maida malik said:


> 65% aggregate?BDS?


mbbs :!::?

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Multan doesnt have a very clean reputation either atm :/Do you have any other options?


i live in multan ... or.. apnay ghar se zayada acha atm kaheen nai milta

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Multan doesnt have a very clean reputation either atm :/
> Do you have any other options?


yup i have options
received an interview call from avicena, yusra, sharif med:roll:
but... i am prefering my own city :cool!::cool!:


----------



## NarjisShah

you're running out of time and options. Better make a decision soon


----------



## nasir_

Umer Yamin said:


> Yes ^_^


@ Umer Yamin: You got a call from LMDC, right? You're in?


----------



## Crypt

He got in for BDS


----------



## nasir_

Crypt said:


> He got in for BDS


Umer Yamin, CONGRATULATIONS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Umer Yamin

nasir_ said:


> Umer Yamin, CONGRATULATIONS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thank you Nasir


----------



## Umer Yamin

gull andaam said:


> mbbs :!::?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i live in multan ... or.. apnay ghar se zayada acha atm kaheen nai milta
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> yup i have options
> received an interview call from avicena, yusra, sharif med:roll:
> but... i am prefering my own city :cool!::cool!:


Yes the nearer it is to your house, the better it is, I realized after I had to drive to Sharif twice


----------



## zabardastzi

Had lmdc started calling?? Wats their merit for mbbs? Any idea??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

zabardastzi said:


> Had lmdc started calling?? Wats their merit for mbbs? Any idea??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


78-79


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> 78-79


Above 80 until now


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> Above 80 until now


Crypt where u get admission and your agregate?

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

So I applied for MBBS in lmdc but they called me for BDS as my aggregate is 77.
I know a person with 73 % who received the call for mbbs,I think he had given donations.


----------



## Crypt

Wahab Shabbir said:


> So I applied for MBBS in lmdc but they called me for BDS as my aggregate is 77.
> I know a person with 73 % who received the call for mbbs,I think he had given donations.


Or an unquestionable sifarish.


----------



## zabardastzi

I heard dat they have 25% weightage of intrview... but not sure

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt my friend was offered a seat in both MBBS and BDS at 79, he chose BDS.


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Crypt my friend was offered a seat in both MBBS and BDS at 79, he chose BDS.


Loco is he?


----------



## gull andaam

NarjisShah said:


> you're running out of time and options. Better make a decision soon


made the decision...
got admission in mmdc ALHAMDULILAH


----------



## Umer Yamin

gull andaam said:


> made the decision...
> got admission in mmdc ALHAMDULILAH


Congratulations


----------



## NarjisShah

gull andaam said:


> made the decision...
> got admission in mmdc ALHAMDULILAH


Awesomee! Congratulations


----------



## AbraDabra

Congratulations


----------



## KRRISH

whats your aggregate? did you give donation?


----------



## FZZR

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## Crypt

FZZR said:


> Congratulations everyone.


really appreciate the "EVERYONE" u typed...-.-


----------



## FZZR

Crypt said:


> I really appreciate the "EVERYONE" u typed...-.-


haha Oh Crypt 
Congratulations to Umer for getting in LMDC, Narjis in Imdc, Abra in CMH, Gull in mmdc and You in Rlmc.. <3 
Pray for me you all.


----------



## AbraDabra

I do believe everyone got into a med school didnt they.


----------



## FZZR

AbraDabra said:


> I do believe everyone got into a med school didnt they.


except me I'm guessing *sigh


----------



## AbraDabra

I thought you got into Sharif or LMDC?

- - - Updated - - -

I dont suppose the HEC or any ranking body has made a list for the private medical colleges, have they?


----------



## FZZR

I didn't apply in sharif coz it is too far plus I didn't opt for bds. And lmdc well, ...Im waiting for a call till sunday  fmh.. to hell with them..they didn't even make a call to one of my friend's with 79% agg..I don't expect much from them


----------



## NarjisShah

FZZR said:


> haha Oh Crypt
> Congratulations to Umer for getting in LMDC, Narjis in Imdc, Abra in CMH, Gull in mmdc and You in Rlmc.. <3
> Pray for me you all.


Awww thanks FZZR! InshaALLAH you'll get in somewhere awesome really soon too!


----------



## botmen

Didnt get in anywhere yet...with an 80.4% aggregate
Fml. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah

botmen said:


> Didnt get in anywhere yet...with an 80.4% aggregate
> Fml.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Are you kidding me? Holy cow.


----------



## botmen

NarjisShah said:


> Are you kidding me? Holy cow.


I wish :'(


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah

Not even LMDC?


----------



## sapphires

That's exactly the case with me. 80.46% and nowhere to go. :bag:


----------



## Crypt

botmen said:


> Didnt get in anywhere yet...with an 80.4% aggregate
> Fml.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Think its time creating that desi scene at the reception..:|

It aint fair bot...:/


----------



## NarjisShah

sapphires said:


> That's exactly the case with me. 80.46% and nowhere to go. :bag:


Which colleges did you apply to?


----------



## sapphires

NarjisShah said:


> Which colleges did you apply to?


FMH, CMH and Shalamar


----------



## botmen

NarjisShah said:


> Which colleges did you apply to?


LMDC shalamar CMH FMH

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NarjisShah

Would've definitely expected you'd get a call from LMDC atleast. This is terrible.


----------



## SonnenSays

Anybody got in, wanted to get in Avicenna?


----------



## Umer Yamin

zabardastzi said:


> I heard dat they have 25% weightage of intrview... but not sure
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


No idea about that.

- - - Updated - - -



KRRISH said:


> whats your aggregate? did you give donation?


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> No idea about that.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?


Talking to gull i think.

Cz i already made ur announcements and he said nothin...


----------



## Umer Yamin

zabardastzi said:


> I heard dat they have 25% weightage of intrview... but not sure
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Did you give the interview? how did it go? and what's your aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -



FZZR said:


> haha Oh Crypt
> Congratulations to Umer for getting in LMDC, Narjis in Imdc, Abra in CMH, Gull in mmdc and You in Rlmc.. <3
> Pray for me you all.


Thanks alot FZZR 
and really hope that you get in somewhere, and this is LMDC's first list, some people will leave their seats and then they'll start calling the second ones, the fee submission deadline for the first list is 21st November.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Talking to gull i think.
> 
> Cz i already made ur announcements and he said nothin...


Why did you make my announcements, I wanted to tell it to everyone on my own 

- - - Updated - - -



FZZR said:


> I didn't apply in sharif coz it is too far plus I didn't opt for bds. And lmdc well, ...Im waiting for a call till sunday  fmh.. to hell with them..they didn't even make a call to one of my friend's with 79% agg..I don't expect much from them


FMH are too corrupt, I judged them from the fact that they gave the same test to all candidates who gave it from 4th to 9th November. I wouldn't wanna go even if they call me now, and people are still getting calls from FMH, one of my friends got it today at like 5 pm.

- - - Updated - - -



botmen said:


> Didnt get in anywhere yet...with an 80.4% aggregate
> Fml.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Don't worry man, you'll get a call from FMH or LMDC, they're still calling people, they're not full, if you get called by them both, I'll recommend you to chose LMDC over FMH 
Just kidding, in MBBS, FMH > LMDC


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Did you give the interview? how did it go? and what's your aggregate?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot FZZR
> and really hope that you get in somewhere, and this is LMDC's first list, some people will leave their seats and then they'll start calling the second ones, the fee submission deadline for the first list is 21st November.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Why did you make my announcements, I wanted to tell it to everyone on my own


I hav these hyper synapses...
So its harder for me to fite urges than it is for most..

I was getting the impulse....when sm1 asked so i just COULDN'T hold back..

Care to forgive..


----------



## Umer Yamin

sapphires said:


> That's exactly the case with me. 80.46% and nowhere to go. :bag:


You too will get in InshALLAH, wait for one or two days, and you'll get a call soon for sure.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> I hav these hyper synapses...
> So its harder for me to fite urges than it is for most..
> 
> I was getting the impulse....when sm1 asked so i just COULDN'T hold back..
> 
> Care to forgive..


hahahaha izz okay..

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Anybody got in, wanted to get in Avicenna?


 No.


----------



## sapphires

Umer Yamin said:


> You too will get in InshALLAH, wait for one or two days, and you'll get a call soon for sure.


Thank you for the encouragement. 
Although, I have prepared myself for the worst and considered taking a gap year to repeat MCAT.


----------



## botmen

sapphires said:


> Thank you for the encouragement.
> Although, I have prepared myself for the worst and considered taking a gap year to repeat MCAT.


Same here :/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbraDabra

Who would've thought students with an A average would find getting into medicine hard. 
Best of luck guys :|


----------



## gull andaam

KRRISH said:


> whats your aggregate? did you give donation?


77.1% did'nt give any donation...

- - - Updated - - -



KRRISH said:


> whats your aggregate? did you give donation?


77.1% did'nt give any donation...

- - - Updated - - -

thanku so much friends and THANKS TO ALLAH


----------



## spike2

sapphires said:


> Thank you for the encouragement.
> Although, I have prepared myself for the worst and considered taking a gap year to repeat MCAT.


Same situation here! 81.53%, applied to cmh, shalamar and fmh. Didn't get in anywhere. Taking a gap year and repeating MCAT!


----------



## AbraDabra

I wish I could sell the seats I rejected to you guys  
That sounds wrong somehow.


----------



## sapphires

spike2 said:


> Same situation here! 81.53%, applied to cmh, shalamar and fmh. Didn't get in anywhere. Taking a gap year and repeating MCAT!


To be honest, 81.53% is hell good, in my opinion. 
You should've been called by FMH. Insha'Allah you will.


----------



## sami987

sapphires said:


> Thank you for the encouragement.
> Although, I have prepared myself for the worst and considered taking a gap year to repeat MCAT.


don't worry guys lmdc or might be sharif would definately take you....let me tell you my story here with 81.16 aggregate.till yesterday i was in the same condition as you people are in and after looking at the 1st list of shalamar i was like:!:...and you know what at the last moments i had also applied in wah medical college because me too had become hopeless about getting admission in lahore...yesterday around 2 pm i gave my tcs for WMC and around 5 pm got a call from FMH..so you also i believe will have to wait a bit but end in triumph inshallah:thumbsup:


----------



## umair333

Whats ur aggregate sami?


----------



## sami987

already mentioned above...its 81.16%


----------



## maida malik

sami987 said:


> already mentioned above...its 81.16%


where are you going then?FMH?


----------



## sami987

yeah FMH


----------



## umair333

Is there any chance at LMDC WID 76.6% AGGREGATE?
LMDC CONSIDERS FSC ONLY OR UHS AGGREGATE?


----------



## Crypt

umair333 said:


> Is there any chance at LMDC WID 76.6% AGGREGATE?
> LMDC CONSIDERS FSC ONLY OR UHS AGGREGATE?


They are offering bds to ppl with 75-78. :/

And thats just being clean,

With donations and sifarish...
Having a 70 barely will secure a seat...in mbbs

And they r looking at the entire aggregate.


----------



## umair333

Means no chance at all for LMDC?


----------



## Crypt

umair333 said:


> Means no chance at all for LMDC?


Not by fair means...:/

Anywhere else u applied and have a seat?


----------



## umair333

Got a seat in Akhtar Saeed but its too far! So I'll wait for LMDC uptill their last lists...

- - - Updated - - -

Crypt where did you got admission?


----------



## Crypt

umair333 said:


> Got a seat in Akhtar Saeed but its too far! So I'll wait for LMDC uptill their last lists...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Crypt where did you got admission?


Rlmc.


----------



## FZZR

Umer Yamin said:


> Did you give the interview? how did it go? and what's your aggregate?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot FZZR
> and really hope that you get in somewhere, and this is LMDC's first list, some people will leave their seats and then they'll start calling the second ones, the fee submission deadline for the first list is 21st November.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Why did you make my announcements, I wanted to tell it to everyone on my own
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> FMH are too corrupt, I judged them from the fact that they gave the same test to all candidates who gave it from 4th to 9th November. I wouldn't wanna go even if they call me now, and people are still getting calls from FMH, one of my friends got it today at like 5 pm.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry man, you'll get a call from FMH or LMDC, they're still calling people, they're not full, if you get called by them both, I'll recommend you to chose LMDC over FMH
> Just kidding, in MBBS, FMH > LMDC


That's bit of a relief to hear that. I do wish people leave a few seats of mbbs in lmdc. But the thing is.. it is really very hard to say who is going to get selected and who is not, due to the corruption prvt colleges are doing at such a critical time. I'm afraid people wouldn't leave their seats because like all of us, they too won't be sure of getting in anywhere else even with good agg.


----------



## umair333

Whats your aggregate CRYPT?


----------



## Crypt

umair333 said:


> Whats your aggregate CRYPT?


Wheres the fire umair 

Its 73.8%


----------



## Umer Yamin

AbraDabra said:


> I thought you got into Sharif or LMDC?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I dont suppose the HEC or any ranking body has made a list for the private medical colleges, have they?


HEC has university rankings only, no official college rankings by any ranking body.

- - - Updated - - -



sami987 said:


> don't worry guys lmdc or might be sharif would definately take you....let me tell you my story here with 81.16 aggregate.till yesterday i was in the same condition as you people are in and after looking at the 1st list of shalamar i was like:!:...and you know what at the last moments i had also applied in wah medical college because me too had become hopeless about getting admission in lahore...yesterday around 2 pm i gave my tcs for WMC and around 5 pm got a call from FMH..so you also i believe will have to wait a bit but end in triumph inshallah:thumbsup:


Congratulations Sami 

- - - Updated - - -



FZZR said:


> That's bit of a relief to hear that. I do wish people leave a few seats of mbbs in lmdc. But the thing is.. it is really very hard to say who is going to get selected and who is not, due to the corruption prvt colleges are doing at such a critical time. I'm afraid people wouldn't leave their seats because like all of us, they too won't be sure of getting in anywhere else even with good agg.


I really really really hope that you get in, I'll pray for you 

- - - Updated - - -



sapphires said:


> Thank you for the encouragement.
> Although, I have prepared myself for the worst and considered taking a gap year to repeat MCAT.


People with 80+ aggregates thinking of taking a gap year, who could've thought that 2 years ago? 
You should've been called for FMH


----------



## MedCat

Umer Yamin said:


> Crypt my friend was offered a seat in both MBBS and BDS at 79, he chose BDS.


Congratz boy u r in bds list of uol..... 2nd list

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi

@ medcat.. 4m where have u found the list.... plz share the link


----------



## MedCat

On uol.edu.pk

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedCat

zabardastzi said:


> @ medcat.. 4m where have u found the list.... plz share the link


From uol.edu.pk

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi

But this is da first list dat da website is showing... plz share da link if u have


----------



## MedCat

zabardastzi said:


> But this is da first list dat da website is showing... plz share da link if u have


Which one do u want mbbs or bds

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi

Mbbs


----------



## MedCat

zabardastzi said:


> Mbbs


http://www.uol.edu.pk/Results/secondList/MBBS.aspx

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

Recieved text from shalamar but already submitted my fee at FMH.
Feeling sorry for shalamar they missed me.:cool!:


----------



## MedCat

adeel12 said:


> Recieved text from shalamar but already submitted my fee at FMH.
> Feeling sorry for shalamar they missed me.:cool!:


Congratz

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

MedCat said:


> Congratz
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## Umer Yamin

MedCat said:


> Congratz boy u r in bds list of uol..... 2nd list
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


Thanks alot, but I already got in at LMDC


----------



## Umer Yamin

adeel12 said:


> Recieved text from shalamar but already submitted my fee at FMH.
> Feeling sorry for shalamar they missed me.:cool!:


If I were you, I would've gone for the refund option, would've wasted Rs. 60,000+ and would've gone to Shalamar. Anyways congrats, what was your aggregate?


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> If I were you, I would've gone for the refund option, would've wasted Rs. 60,000+ and would've gone to Shalamar. Anyways congrats, what was your aggregate?



Shalamar isn't that good.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Shalamar isn't that good.


It is.


----------



## SonnenSays

umer yamin said:


> it is.



no! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No!


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> no! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No!


Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## SonnenSays

umer yamin said:


> yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


no! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No!


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> no! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No!


No!


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> no! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No!





Umer Yamin said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!





SonnenSays said:


> no! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No!





Umer Yamin said:


> It is.


Saaas bhao fightooo yahooo

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> No!


No!


saske khan said:


> Saaas bhao fightooo yahooo
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


You jealous brah?


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> No!
> 
> 
> You jealous brah?


Sonnen u forget i m sis  u both look a good couple... when will you marry hahahhahhaa

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

saske khan said:


> Sonnen u forget i m sis  u both look a good couple... when will you marry hahahhahhaa


I was actually able to kinda,sorta,possibly,maybe understand that.


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> I was actually able to kinda,sorta,possibly,maybe understand that.


Hahahahha are u copying me.. then will you invite us. Or just eat beryani by urself 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

saske khan said:


> Hahahahha are u copying me.. then will you invite us. Or just eat beryani by urself
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I like to eat by myself.


----------



## adeel12

Umer Yamin said:


> If I were you, I would've gone for the refund option, would've wasted Rs. 60,000+ and would've gone to Shalamar. Anyways congrats, what was your aggregate?


Thanks. I am happy they called but right now I am pretty satisfied with FMH its not about 50 or 60 thousand its about choice of mine and my family.
My aggregate is 83.34.


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> I like to eat by myself.


U miser forget friends after having wife and plate of one beryaniii... 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt

saske khan said:


> U miser forget friends after having wife and plate of one beryaniii...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Ok pause a bit...

Umer Yamin being the wife ryt?


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> I like to eat by myself.


Your bride will hit u hardlyyy when u eat beryani.. alone 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

adeel12 said:


> Thanks. I am happy they called but right now I am pretty satisfied with FMH its not about 50 or 60 thousand its about choice of mine and my family.
> My aggregate is 83.34.


Telling you man, Shalamar is all hype.



saske khan said:


> U miser forget friends after having wife and plate of one beryaniii...
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I am not greedy.


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> Ok pause a bit...
> 
> Umer Yamin being the wife ryt?


Absolutly he is his wife hahhahahahahahaha sonnen's bride

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

SonnenSays said:


> Telling you man, Shalamar is all hype.
> 
> 
> I am not greedy.


I agree with you sonnen.


----------



## SonnenSays

saske khan said:


> Absolutly he is his wife hahhahahahahahaha sonnen's bride


Smart man/woman. I can see that you are very perceptive.:thumbsup:


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> Smart man/woman. I can see that you are very perceptive.:thumbsup:


Ofcurse ... Arent we not friend... q k her aik friend ...... smj jao

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

adeel12 said:


> Thanks. I am happy they called but right now I am pretty satisfied with FMH its not about 50 or 60 thousand its about choice of mine and my family.
> My aggregate is 83.34.


Great then


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Ok pause a bit...
> 
> Umer Yamin being the wife ryt?


Do I seem like a guy who would be the wife? ^_^


----------



## Umer Yamin

adeel12 said:


> I agree with you sonnen.


Shalamar is corruption free unlike all the others.


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> Do I seem like a guy who would be the wife? ^_^


Yeahhh u do hahahahah

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

saske khan said:


> Yeahhh u do hahahahah
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


You are a hundred year too soon to judge me ^_^


----------



## duckling

Made the decision...at last..confirmed my seat in CPMC....


----------



## adeel12

Umer Yamin said:


> Shalamar is corruption free unlike all the others.


I agree with you too but that doesn't fascinate me.


----------



## Umer Yamin

duckling said:


> Made the decision...at last..confirmed my seat in CPMC....


Congratulations


----------



## Umer Yamin

adeel12 said:


> I agree with you too but that doesn't fascinate me.


Perfect, if you always wanted FMH, then really happy for you that you got in, I was being a little selfish there because I didn't get a call from FMH so ignore that, it is a great college, and I really fancy it to get above CMH and Shalamar soon


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Perfect, if you always wanted FMH, then really happy for you that you got in, I was being a little selfish there because I didn't get a call from FMH so ignore that, it is a great college, and I really fancy it to get above CMH and Shalamar soon


Dude it's already beaten Shalamar. There is nothing left to prove. If some people are marking out for it, doesn't make it good.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Dude it's already beaten Shalamar. There is nothing left to prove. If some people are marking out for it, doesn't make it good.


You're really fond of FMH, really hope that you get in, if not then next year.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> You're really fond of FMH, really hope that you get in, if not then next year.


I'm not fond of FMH.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> I'm not fond of FMH.


You seem to be


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> You seem to be


But it turns out that I actually am not.


----------



## adeel12

Umer Yamin said:


> Perfect, if you always wanted FMH, then really happy for you that you got in, I was being a little selfish there because I didn't get a call from FMH so ignore that, it is a great college, and I really fancy it to get above CMH and Shalamar soon


You are right it should raise its standards and ameliorate itself then there will be no need to get above anyone but still its a classy college.


----------



## hopefaith

Shockingly i got calls from lmdc fmh(bds) uol and even shalamar but i choose Rashid latif as my best frnd goy admitted therei applied on overseas seats in the end only money matters to them i can tell


----------



## rabi

hopefaith said:


> Shockingly i got calls from lmdc fmh(bds) uol and even shalamar but i choose Rashid latif as my best frnd goy admitted therei applied on overseas seats in the end only money matters to them i can tell


whats your aggregate?


----------



## SonnenSays

duckling said:


> Made the decision...at last..confirmed my seat in CPMC....


I thought that you hadn't submitted your fee at CPMC within the time that they had given you, so how did you get your seat back?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Passed on University of Lahore for LMDC (BDS)
Did I do the right thing?


----------



## SonnenSays

Time will tell.


----------



## masterh

rabi said:


> whats your aggregate?


She got in on overseas/foreign/expat seat, I suppose.

Here's the merit list for Foreign Students:
Educational Blog : Shalamar Medical & Dental College First MBBS Merit List of Expatriate Students 2013-14

Omit the last three students, those 3 seats are being added to the open merit, as those students didn't qualify.

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Passed on University of Lahore for LMDC (BDS)
> Did I do the right thing?


LMDC's BDS is better than UOL's any day. :thumbsup: You made the right choice.


----------



## duckling

SonnenSays said:


> I thought that you hadn't submitted your fee at CPMC within the time that they had given you, so how did you get your seat back?


i did not want to go there and decided not to submit my fee..at 21's night my uncle came and gave me a long lecture,"u r mad lots of people are waiting for a seat u should not miss this chance.all colleges are same eettcc.."on next day morning my parents went to submit my fee.they submit it after a long discussion bcz they were saying 21 was last datethis is what happenz with me .i think Cpmc was in my fate


----------



## SonnenSays

duckling said:


> i did not want to go there and decided not to submit my fee..at 21's night my uncle came and gave me a long lecture,"u r mad lots of people are waiting for a seat u should not miss this chance.all colleges are same eettcc.."on next day morning my parents went to submit my fee.they submit it after a long discussion bcz they were saying 21 was last datethis is what happenz with me .i think Cpmc was in my fate


21st Oct or Nov?


----------



## Umer Yamin

masterh said:


> She got in on overseas/foreign/expat seat, I suppose.
> 
> Here's the merit list for Foreign Students:
> Educational Blog : Shalamar Medical & Dental College First MBBS Merit List of Expatriate Students 2013-14
> 
> Omit the last three students, those 3 seats are being added to the open merit, as those students didn't qualify.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> LMDC's BDS is better than UOL's any day. :thumbsup: You made the right choice.


Glad to hear


----------



## Umer Yamin

duckling said:


> i did not want to go there and decided not to submit my fee..at 21's night my uncle came and gave me a long lecture,"u r mad lots of people are waiting for a seat u should not miss this chance.all colleges are same eettcc.."on next day morning my parents went to submit my fee.they submit it after a long discussion bcz they were saying 21 was last datethis is what happenz with me .i think Cpmc was in my fate


Congratulations, hope it's the best for ya


----------



## Noctural

i had an agregate of 78..and i went for cpmc since FMH dint call. my sister already studies there and given that i had rlmc and akhter saeed and lmdc as my other options i thought it best to apply to a college m best aware of since they are all affiliated with uhs at the end. hope it proves to b a wise decision


----------



## umair333

My agg iz 76.6% Finally I chose Akhtar Saeed reasons becoz ma relative Dr Saqib.is in faculty there and he said College has awsome faculty, Campus and Location as well....Location matters a lot as from Shadman it took only max 40min to reach AMDC via Canal Road and then Multan Road as compared to 1hour + in reaching CPMC AND RLMC....Hope my decision is good...One of my friend with 76.7 iz also goin dere az well...Feeling excited for MBBS!


----------



## duckling

Umer Yamin said:


> Congratulations, hope it's the best for ya


Thank you umer yamin....ALLAH BLESS us

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Congratulations, hope it's the best for ya


Thank you umer yamin....ALLAH BLESS us for our future

- - - Updated - - -



Noctural said:


> i had an agregate of 78..and i went for cpmc since FMH dint call. my sister already studies there and given that i had rlmc and akhter saeed and lmdc as my other options i thought it best to apply to a college m best aware of since they are all affiliated with uhs at the end. hope it proves to b a wise decision


i think it will b a right option as with 78 agg. I'm also going there


----------



## umair333

Cpmc Amdc and Rlmc are at same level....Choose which one u like regarding Faculty , Location, Environment etc I choose Amdc becoz it suits me....Didnt applied in Cpmc and Rlmc


----------



## Noctural

this year merit increased so drastically that even colleges like cpmc rlmc and amdc which had comparitively low meirt last year have increased their merit. cpmc closed around 75 given a few exceptions who scored very well in interview since it had alot of weightage. last year cpmc closed at 65


----------



## anna

umair333 said:


> Cpmc Amdc and Rlmc are at same level....Choose which one u like regarding Faculty , Location, Environment etc I choose Amdc becoz it suits me....Didnt applied in Cpmc and Rlmc


what do u think among rlmc and amdc which one has better environment??


----------



## umair333

My vote for Amdc as its older than Rlmc, better location @ Bahria Town nd pmdc allowed it 150 students because of its better affiliated teaching hospitals!


----------



## Crypt

anna said:


> what do u think among rlmc and amdc which one has better environment??


Now u shudnt hav gone asking that..

Cz theres me theres umair..

So id suggest u go reading previous posts..by searching the forum..


----------



## anna

i also vote for amdc but sometimes i feel like rlmc is more famous.


----------



## Crypt

anna said:


> i also vote for amdc but sometimes i feel like rlmc is more famous.


Anna there are posts here by students already studyin at amdc...u ought to check them.

And about the 150 seats...
Shalamar still hasnt been granted 150 seats,
Can v go sayin anything abt its remarkable hospitals...


----------



## anna

Crypt said:


> Anna there are posts here by students already studyin at amdc...u ought to check them.


hmm k thanks i feel a bit better now!


----------



## umair333

anna said:


> i also vote for amdc but sometimes i feel like rlmc is more famous.


At the end its ur choice btw Amdc and Rlmc...Rlmc iz too far so I went for amdc...go which ever is near


----------



## anna

umair333 said:


> At the end its ur choice btw Amdc and Rlmc...Rlmc iz too far so I went for amdc...go which ever is near


i have already deposited my fee for amdc


----------



## umair333

Then we are class fellows Anna as I hav deposited the fee at AMDC too!


----------



## anna

i,ve heard saturday,s are on in amdc is that true?


----------



## umair333

Dont know about that but if its true then it will be worst


----------



## Umer Yamin

Noctural said:


> i had an agregate of 78..and i went for cpmc since FMH dint call. my sister already studies there and given that i had rlmc and akhter saeed and lmdc as my other options i thought it best to apply to a college m best aware of since they are all affiliated with uhs at the end. hope it proves to b a wise decision


Hope that it goes good, and CPMC is good school too, congratulations


----------



## Umer Yamin

umair333 said:


> My agg iz 76.6% Finally I chose Akhtar Saeed reasons becoz ma relative Dr Saqib.is in faculty there and he said College has awsome faculty, Campus and Location as well....Location matters a lot as from Shadman it took only max 40min to reach AMDC via Canal Road and then Multan Road as compared to 1hour + in reaching CPMC AND RLMC....Hope my decision is good...One of my friend with 76.7 iz also goin dere az well...Feeling excited for MBBS!


Hope it goes well for you brother


----------



## Umer Yamin

duckling said:


> Thank you umer yamin....ALLAH BLESS us
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Thank you umer yamin....ALLAH BLESS us for our future
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i think it will b a right option as with 78 agg. I'm also going there


Ameen


----------



## Umer Yamin

umair333 said:


> My vote for Amdc as its older than Rlmc, better location @ Bahria Town nd pmdc allowed it 150 students because of its better affiliated teaching hospitals!


Hamid Latif hospital is currently one of the best hospitals in the city, never heard of Akhtar Saeed's hospitals though 
I was attracted to RLMC too due to Hamid Latif, but couldn't get in.


----------



## masterh

Crypt said:


> Anna there are posts here by students already studyin at amdc...u ought to check them.
> 
> And about the 150 seats...
> Shalamar still hasnt been granted 150 seats,
> Can v go sayin anything abt its remarkable hospitals...


Hmmmm, let's see what happens.  Shalamar's still awaiting a decision on that. 

But, last year Shalamar wasn't allowed primarily because it didn't pay the bribe. This year, the administration of PMDC has changed, we need to see if Shalamar gets an increment this time, or not. Let's hope for the best. :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Hamid Latif hospital is currently one of the best hospitals in the city, never heard of Akhtar Saeed's hospitals though
> I was attracted to RLMC too due to Hamid Latif, but couldn't get in.


RLMC has a better hospital than Akhtar Saeed's. And, AMDC is having issues with PMDC too.

- - - Updated - - -

*Anyways, don't you guys think, there should be a new thread now. This thread has become pretty long. *:roll:


----------



## SonnenSays

masterh said:


> Hmmmm, let's see what happens.  Shalamar's still awaiting a decision on that.
> 
> But, last year Shalamar wasn't allowed primarily because it didn't pay the bribe. This year, the administration of PMDC has changed, we need to see if Shalamar gets an increment this time, or not. Let's hope for the best. :thumbsup:


I wanna ask this question, why is the whole world against Shalamar?


----------



## masterh

SonnenSays said:


> I wanna ask this question, why is the whole world against Shalamar?


Your question isn't making any sense.


----------



## SonnenSays

masterh said:


> Your question isn't making any sense.


I asked: why is the whole world against Shalamar?


----------



## rabi

SonnenSays said:


> I wanna ask this question, why is the whole world against Shalamar?


Because THE GREAT SONNEN said to the whole world "_BE AGAINST SHALAMAR" ,_so everyone is:roll:


----------



## masterh

SonnenSays said:


> I asked: why is the whole world against Shalamar?


Still doesn't make any sense.  The whole world isn't stubborn, maybe except a few, like you.


----------



## Awais Ishaq

umair333 said:


> Then we are class fellows Anna as I hav deposited the fee at AMDC too!


I have also submitted the fee at AMDC today


----------



## MedCat

Crypt said:


> Anna there are posts here by students already studyin at amdc...u ought to check them.
> 
> And about the 150 seats...
> Shalamar still hasnt been granted 150 seats,
> Can v go sayin anything abt its remarkable hospitals...


No of seats depends on the number of beds in the attatched teaching hospitals
for 500 beds = 100 seats


----------



## Awais Ishaq

Ay idea when the classes are starting at AMDC?


----------



## masterh

MedCat said:


> No of seats depends on the number of beds in the attatched teaching hospitals
> for 500 beds = 100 seats


They have no criteria for that, TBH. It's all haphazard.


----------



## SonnenSays

rabi said:


> Because THE GREAT SONNEN said to the whole world "_BE AGAINST SHALAMAR" ,_so everyone is:roll:


I would have believed that, except I am a nobody and nobody listens to me.


----------



## masterh

SonnenSays said:


> I would have believed that, except I am a nobody and nobody listens to me.


Glad! :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



MedCat said:


> No of seats depends on the number of beds in the attatched teaching hospitals
> for 500 beds = 100 seats


AKU applied last year too, even they didn't get any increment. You can well imagine the criteria now. :thumbsup: THERE ISN'T ANY!


----------



## anna

Awais Ishaq said:


> Ay idea when the classes are starting at AMDC?


probably 2nd dec


----------



## Umer Yamin

masterh said:


> Glad! :thumbsup:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> AKU applied last year too, even they didn't get any increment. You can well imagine the criteria now. :thumbsup: THERE ISN'T ANY!


Seriously? Not even AKU? Pmdc sucks then.


----------



## SonnenSays

masterh said:


> Glad! :thumbsup:
> 
> AKU applied last year too, even they didn't get any increment. You can well imagine the criteria now. :thumbsup: THERE ISN'T ANY!


I'm not. I just wanna go to a tall hill and scream at the top of the hill "Shalamar is the best university in the universe"

How many beds and seats does AKU have now?


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> I wanna ask this question, why is the whole world against Shalamar?


SWO!!!!


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> I'm not. I just wanna go to a tall hill and scream at the top of the hill "Shalamar is the best university in the universe"
> 
> How many beds and seats does AKU have now?


AKU has 100 seats, don't know about beds but it has a total of seven hospitals attached to it.


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> AKU has 100 seats, don't know about beds but it has a total of seven hospitals attached to it.


Dude like 4-5 of those hopsitals have 70-80 beds.


----------



## masterh

SonnenSays said:


> I'm not. I just wanna go to a tall hill and scream at the top of the hill "Shalamar is the best university in the universe"
> 
> How many beds and seats does AKU have now?


AKU has 100 seats and their bed count is pretty good too.

- - - Updated - - -

PMDC sucks!  They gave affiliation to Avicenna, despite several articles about how Avicenna's administration paid actors to become doctors in front of PMDC. There were a lot of jokes about that in the medical circle too. :roll:

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Seriously? Not even AKU? Pmdc sucks then.


PMDC is the reason why we have so many problems in this profession right now. Thanks to YDA (Young Doctor's Association), that the administration this year has changed. Let's see what they do. Although, YDA and everyone is still skeptical about the new administration too. But, we just need to see what they do in their tenure.


----------



## Awais Ishaq

masterh said:


> Hmmmm, let's see what happens.  Shalamar's still awaiting a decision on that.
> 
> But, last year Shalamar wasn't allowed primarily because it didn't pay the bribe. This year, the administration of PMDC has changed, we need to see if Shalamar gets an increment this time, or not. Let's hope for the best. :thumbsup:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> RLMC has a better hospital than Akhtar Saeed's. And, AMDC is having issues with PMDC too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Anyways, don't you guys think, there should be a new thread now. This thread has become pretty long. *:roll:


What problems AMDC is having with PMDC?


----------



## masterh

Awais Ishaq said:


> What problems AMDC is having with PMDC?


Some issues on illegal admissions and quality of education. It was also on that show on Express News.


----------



## anna

masterh said:


> Some issues on illegal admissions and quality of education. It was also on that show on Express News.


depressing news


----------



## MedCat

masterh said:


> They have no criteria for that, TBH. It's all haphazard.


Pmdc has a criteria for that watch express program about substandard med clgs Dr. Bandesha (chairman YDA) talked abt the criteria


----------



## Umer Yamin

masterh said:


> AKU has 100 seats and their bed count is pretty good too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> PMDC sucks!  They gave affiliation to Avicenna, despite several articles about how Avicenna's administration paid actors to become doctors in front of PMDC. There were a lot of jokes about that in the medical circle too. :roll:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> PMDC is the reason why we have so many problems in this profession right now. Thanks to YDA (Young Doctor's Association), that the administration this year has changed. Let's see what they do. Although, YDA and everyone is still skeptical about the new administration too. But, we just need to see what they do in their tenure.


Really hope that the situation improves.


----------



## masterh

anna said:


> depressing news


Don't be depressed. It's not going to close. :roll:

- - - Updated - - -



MedCat said:


> Pmdc has a criteria for that watch express program about substandard med clgs Dr. Bandesha (chairman YDA) talked abt the criteria


Dr. Bandesha isn't the Chairman of PMDC.  Dr. Bandesha and Dr. Salman Kazmi (Leaders of YDA and PMA) are known to me. Dr. Bandesha practices in Punjab Institute of Cardiology, Lahore and Dr. Salman Kazmi is a resident in Mayo Hospital.

There isn't any criteria, not at least any that is followed.

And, that criteria he talked about was about the recognition of colleges, not about the increment of seats.


----------



## MedCat

masterh said:


> Don't be depressed. It's not going to close. :roll:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Bandesha isn't the Chairman of PMDC.  Dr. Bandesha and Dr. Salman Kazmi (Leaders of YDA and PMA) are known to me. Dr. Bandesha practices in Punjab Institute of Cardiology, Lahore and Dr. Salman Kazmi is a resident in Mayo Hospital.
> 
> There isn't any criteria, not at least any that is followed.
> 
> And, that criteria he talked about was about the recognition of colleges, not about the increment of seats.


I think I told u the same chairman YDA.
During that show he mentioned about criteria 500 beds hospital will have 100 seats. 
I was jst reffering to tht show as a proof NOT bcoz I heard abt the criteria frm thre. My fathers classmate is the former chairman of PMDC he told my father abt pmdc scoring system.....
Bt in the end it dsnt matter,u r right. All praises to Dr. Asim who started bribery system in pmdc


----------



## SonnenSays

IDK man, I like Dr. Asim.


----------



## masterh

MedCat said:


> I think I told u the same chairman YDA.
> During that show he mentioned about criteria 500 beds hospital will have 100 seats.
> I was jst reffering to tht show as a proof NOT bcoz I heard abt the criteria frm thre. My fathers classmate is the former chairman of PMDC he told my father abt pmdc scoring system.....
> Bt in the end it dsnt matter,u r right. All praises to Dr. Asim who started bribery system in pmdc


Oh maybe I read it wrong, thought you wrote PMDC. Sorry mate! 

That's the recognition criteria, which Dr. Bandesha mentioned. There is no criteria for increment in seats. In fact, till 2011 private medical colleges weren't even supposed to have more than 100 seats. So, the last administration started taking in applications, and there was a lot of corruption then. So, YDA took a stand and overthrew the previous administration. Let's see how this administration turns out to be! 

- - - Updated - - -

Dr. Asim is a bad man!

- - - Updated - - -

But, bribery has been plaguing our society since centuries.


----------



## MedCat

masterh said:


> Oh maybe I read it wrong, thought you wrote PMDC. Sorry mate!
> 
> That's the recognition criteria, that Dr. Bandesha mentioned. There is no criteria for increment in seats. In fact, till last year private medical colleges weren't even supposed to have more than 100 seats. Last year, they started taking in applications, and there was a lot of corruption then. So, YDA took a stand and overthrew the previous administration. Let's see how this administration turns out to be!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Dr. Asim is a bad man!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> But, bribery has been plaguing our society since centuries.


Dont say sorry, its cool bro.  
Which med college has least number of seats ?
Yeah dr.asim is a bad guy. I wish Dr. Sohail karim bcomes chairman PMDC again. He was a man of standards
7 chinese top clgs were recgnized by pmdc by him but. dr. Asim cancelled that cox he wasnt getting enough chai paani 
China gives international degree, sigh I really wanted to goto xian med clg bt this dr. Asim


----------



## masterh

MedCat said:


> Dont say sorry, its cool bro.
> Which med college has least number of seats ?
> Yeah dr.asim is a bad guy. I wish Dr. Sohail karim bcomes chairman PMDC again. He was a man of standards
> 7 chinese top clgs were recgnized by pmdc by him but. dr. Asim cancelled that cox he wasnt getting enough chai paani
> China gives international degree, sigh I really wanted to goto xian med clg bt this dr. Asim


It's cool then. :thumbsup:
I think NSMC has the least number of seats. It's a government medical college and has 40 seats. All private medical colleges have 100 or more.

Dr. Sohail Karim had some standards at least. Dr. Asim has literally left no stone unturned to harm this profession. PMDC should do some serious damage control now. Yeah, there were some issues with Chinese Universities. I am hearing, that the new administration has gone a little hard on the Chinese students. They aren't allowing students from Chinese Universities to do House Jobs here. Heard it, not sure though. Someone was just telling me the other day.

- - - Updated - - -

But, I personally think that the Chinese students should rather go to US or any other country, than come back to Pakistan. Here, Chinese students are bullied pretty badly, by everyone. Our society has this perception that everything made in China, or from China is substandard.


----------



## SonnenSays

Dr. Asim is a king. You're all just jealous because none of will make as much money as he did.


----------



## hopefaith

I got admission on overseas seat since I'm an overseas.


----------



## umair333

Last year Amdc entered students on donations so PMDC warned them but this year admiasions are on meriy and just merit...I know because my old school fellow offered AMDC foreign seat for himself but AMDC rejected....Secomdly they are granted 150 becoz its a good college....Smdc , cpmc, rlmc hav still 100seats.....Amdc displayed their lists like Shalamar...


----------



## duckling

umair333 said:


> Cpmc Amdc and Rlmc are at same level....Choose which one u like regarding Faculty , Location, Environment etc I choose Amdc becoz it suits me....Didnt applied in Cpmc and Rlmc


The speed with which the merit is increasing,I think in three or 4 years,these colleges will have their merit in 80'z


----------



## umair333

Even this time competition in CMPC, RLMC AND AMDC got around 1500 applicants...I'm scared what will happen with next year medical students


----------



## duckling

umair333 said:


> Even this time competition in CMPC, RLMC AND AMDC got around 1500 applicants...I'm scared what will happen with next year medical students


You are right.I think within next few years the merit of even private collegez will b touching the sky...


----------



## saske khan

MedCat said:


> Dont say sorry, its cool bro.
> Which med college has least number of seats ?
> Yeah dr.asim is a bad guy. I wish Dr. Sohail karim bcomes chairman PMDC again. He was a man of standards
> 7 chinese top clgs were recgnized by pmdc by him but. dr. Asim cancelled that cox he wasnt getting enough chai paani
> China gives international degree, sigh I really wanted to goto xian med clg bt this dr. Asim


I was also fond of china but due to pmdc i reject it huhhh i wanna kill them.all


----------



## Crypt

umair333 said:


> Last year Amdc entered students on donations so PMDC warned them but this year admiasions are on meriy and just merit...I know because my old school fellow offered AMDC foreign seat for himself but AMDC rejected....Secomdly they are granted 150 becoz its a good college....Smdc , cpmc, rlmc hav still 100seats.....Amdc displayed their lists like Shalamar...


The 150 seats is nothing to brag about...ull realize soon enough:.


----------



## Umer Yamin

LMDC has 150 seats for MBBS


----------



## umair333

Crypt said:


> The 150 seats is nothing to brag about...ull realize soon enough:.[/QUOTE
> 
> Crypt only FMH, CMH, LMDC and AMDC hav 150 seats....all others hav 100....UOL has also 150seats


----------



## Crypt

umair333 said:


> Crypt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 150 seats is nothing to brag about...ull realize soon enough:.[/QUOTE
> 
> Crypt only FMH, CMH, LMDC and AMDC hav 150 seats....all others hav 100....UOL has also 150seats
> 
> 
> 
> That doesnt hav anything to do with the college's education...
> 
> Again...
> Can u compare amdc and shalamar?
> 
> And theres no definite criteria for it,
> As i imagine u must already hav known...
Click to expand...


----------



## zabardastzi

Give money to pmdc n get 150 seats... u knw wat ur living in a country where education is not a need its a business... n if da faculty and patients are less in clinical side than more seats or students can cause trouble...


----------



## Awais Ishaq

Crypt said:


> umair333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesnt hav anything to do with the college's education...
> 
> Again...
> Can u compare amdc and shalamar?
> 
> And theres no definite criteria for it,
> As i imagine u must already hav known...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zabardastzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give money to pmdc n get 150 seats... u knw wat ur living in a country where education is not a need its a business... n if da faculty and patients are less in clinical side than more seats or students can cause trouble...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AMDC has much better faculty and the students who study in AMDC are very much satisfied with their faculty,atmosphere, hostel, hospital and college's administration and on the other hand people studying in RLMC and CPMC are not satisfied that much with their faculty, college's administration and Arif Memorial Hospital, if you have any doubt then you might check a page truth about RLMC on fb...the students are crying over there and are telling how the administration treats them and how is the atmosphere of hostel and college. there is only one plus point that RLMC has and that is they have Hameed Latif Hospital and that's it....a person studying in AMDC can proudly say that my college is in Bahria town and it has best faculty like Dr Laiq Hussain( A big name in UHS check on UHS web too), Dr Hamid and the person studying in RLMC would tell the people that my college is in Nabi Bakshwala ( I don't know what it is ) Did not mean to degrade anyone just stating the facts
Click to expand...


----------



## zabardastzi

Whatever ur views are but da thing is while going to a private medical clg we should not thing wats its repute we should think wat would be its repute after next 5 years because we will b judged by people on that basis.... so if i have to suggest someone ill say that go to a clg dat u think have potential to make gud name n progress in next 5 yrs when ull b graduated.... n by da way location nvr matters if so then people going to dgkan for govt med clg r mad... if dat so??


----------



## Awais Ishaq

zabardastzi said:


> Whatever ur views are but da thing is while going to a private medical clg we should not thing wats its repute we should think wat would be its repute after next 5 years because we will b judged by people on that basis.... so if i have to suggest someone ill say that go to a clg dat u think have potential to make gud name n progress in next 5 yrs when ull b graduated.... n by da way location nvr matters if so then people going to dgkan for govt med clg r mad... if dat so??


yes location doesn't matter but faculty surely does


----------



## Crypt

Awais Ishaq said:


> Crypt said:
> 
> 
> 
> AMDC has much better faculty and the students who study in AMDC are very much satisfied with their faculty,atmosphere, hostel, hospital and college's administration and on the other hand people studying in RLMC and CPMC are not satisfied that much with their faculty, college's administration and Arif Memorial Hospital, if you have any doubt then you might check a page truth about RLMC on fb...the students are crying over there and are telling how the administration treats them and how is the atmosphere of hostel and college. there is only one plus point that RLMC has and that is they have Hameed Latif Hospital and that's it....a person studying in AMDC can proudly say that my college is in Bahria town and it has best faculty like Dr Laiq Hussain( A big name in UHS check on UHS web too), Dr Hamid and the person studying in RLMC would tell the people that my college is in Nabi Bakshwala ( I don't know what it is ) Did not mean to degrade anyone just stating the facts
> 
> 
> 
> Its understandable y v r all getting defensive out here..
> 
> But ahhh...
> Waht u stated werent facts,
> Just biased remarks oozing through a freshmen..
> And i admit ive been a little that way too..
> 
> So lets all grow up...
> 
> And about the whining students,
> I can get u in touch with an equal number of whiners at rlmc and amdc..
> 
> And seriously man truth about rlmc? and FB?
> If it has come to finding pages abt colleges..i cud pull sm for u abt ur prospective college amdc that ashamed me a little too,
> But its sickening to stoop as low as to go reading and believing stuff of that sorts on fb...so best to overlook.
> Lets age towards the mature now..
> 
> FB??
> 
> "My college is in bahria town" (twinkle)
> 
> Wud u say that?
Click to expand...


----------



## zabardastzi

Yes it is da point... faculty does matter but u cant jugde any teacher unless ur being taught by him or her... even old stdnts cant tell u bcs a failure would say dat faculty is bad n topper would say dat faculty is gud although both of them would b taught by da same teachers.... in pak only repute matters in sights of people n dat is da reason y kemu is still best clg inspite of hvng incomplete faculty...:cool!:


----------



## Awais Ishaq

Crypt said:


> Awais Ishaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its understandable y v r all getting defensive out here..
> 
> But ahhh...
> Waht u stated werent facts,
> Just biased remarks oozing through a freshmen..
> And i admit ive been a little that way too..
> 
> So lets all grow up...
> 
> And about the whining students,
> I can get u in touch with an equal number of whiners at rlmc and amdc..
> 
> And seriously man truth about rlmc? and FB?
> If it has come to finding pages abt colleges..i cud pull sm for u abt ur prospective college amdc that ashamed me a little too,
> But its sickening to stoop as low as to go reading and believing stuff of that sorts on fb...so best to overlook.
> Lets age towards the mature now..
> 
> FB??
> 
> "My college is in bahria town" (twinkle)
> 
> Wud u say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever
Click to expand...


----------



## zabardastzi

U cant judge anything unless u experience it... n ultimately no matter wat circumstances n other factors r a hard worker always gets fruit sooner or later.. so do hardwork n keep faith in God bcs ppl r not worthy to give u rewards for ur work n sincerity either in practical or personal life.... :thumbsup:.... gud faculty hospital environment n all these factors matter only when u r willing to study no one would make u work in clg life especially when u dont want to... so forgwt abt da name of da clg where u r studying do hard work coz ive seen a matric topper who drove rikshaw n got 1st positn in matric.... n da main thing is dat he nvr had any gud faculty not even da worst one...


----------



## Crypt

Awais Ishaq said:


> Crypt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever
> 
> 
> 
> My man Awais ladies and gentlemen..
> 
> #and the red curtain descends...
Click to expand...


----------



## umair333

One of my 2nd cousin Arfa Saqib who is LMDC advised me to go for Amdc after Lmdc...One of my friend whose sis is in AMDC 2nd year MBBS also said that Faculty iz awsome here so I think AMDC iz right choice ....no offence to CPMC AND RLMC.


----------



## MedCat

umair333 said:


> One of my 2nd cousin Arfa Saqib who is LMDC advised me to go for Amdc after Lmdc...One of my friend whose sis is in AMDC 2nd year MBBS also said that Faculty iz awsome here so I think AMDC iz right choice ....no offence to CPMC AND RLMC.


I admit faculty is superb there. Even their labs are toooooo gooood And location plus building too........
But
Their seats are so uncomfortable.


----------



## zara13

Noctural said:


> i had an agregate of 78..and i went for cpmc since FMH dint call. my sister already studies there and given that i had rlmc and akhter saeed and lmdc as my other options i thought it best to apply to a college m best aware of since they are all affiliated with uhs at the end. hope it proves to b a wise decision


Is your sister happy with the place?

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> no! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No!


The building upsets Sonnen, its totally plausible


----------



## duckling

zara13 said:


> Is your sister happy with the place?- - - Updated - - -The building upsets Sonnen, its totally plausible


The same question i wana ask Noctural


----------



## SonnenSays

duckling said:


> The same question i wana ask Noctural


Duckling did you deposit the money on 21st Oct or Nov?


----------



## duckling

SonnenSays said:


> Duckling did you deposit the money on 21st Oct or Nov?


oh sorry..i forgot to ansr ur question..on 22 oct.


----------



## zara13

MedCat said:


> I admit faculty is superb there. Even their labs are toooooo gooood And location plus building too........
> But
> Their seats are so uncomfortable.


All of them have pros and cons

RLMC has a really good hospital, but is relatively new and far. AMDC has a nice campus, dental program as well, but has this reputation problem, also its as old as CPMC but somehow lesser known, a lot of non-med people still dont know its exists :S CPMC has a lacking clinical side people say, but otherwise its quite good, nearer than RLMC and no donation or corruption thing.


----------



## Umer Yamin

zara13 said:


> All of them have pros and cons
> 
> RLMC has a really good hospital, but is relatively new and far. AMDC has a nice campus, dental program as well, but has this reputation problem, also its as old as CPMC but somehow lesser known, a lot of non-med people still dont know its exists :S CPMC has a lacking clinical side people say, but otherwise its quite good, nearer than RLMC and no donation or corruption thing.


Akhtar Saeed are not having any dental programs this year.


----------



## rabi

I got admission in sharif medical college, with 82% aggregate....did I made a wise decision? what are the good and bad points of this college?


----------



## Umer Yamin

rabi said:


> I got admission in sharif medical college, with 82% aggregate....did I made a wise decision? what are the good and bad points of this college?


Wise decision, after Shalamar and CMH, in my opinion, it's Sharif. And congratulations


----------



## rabi

Thanks umer


----------



## masterh

Look guys, there is no criteria for having 150 seats, it's all bribery. AKU and Shalamar both didn't get any increment, last year. Sharif has 100 seats, WAH has 100 seats too and same is the case with FMDC. I'm not sure but, even CMH has a 100 MBBS seats, BDS is 50, not sure. But, believe me, it's all bribery. Sad, but true.
The administration has changed just a while ago, let's see if these colleges get an increment or not. But, honestly there is no criteria.

And, honestly I don't have high hopes for any improvement. Let's see!


----------



## SonnenSays

You get to 150 seats, but you need to have a good hospital with enough beds to accommodate all the students.


----------



## Noctural

zara13 said:


> Is your sister happy with the place?


- - - Updated - - -


yes yes ummm shes very hapy with exceptional results. its mostly due to self study but the good faculty and relax environment helps too. shes in 5th year now and knows all about clinical exposure.... it has 3 hospitals attached with it... and al three of them specialize in 2 or more particular subjects. she see alot of patients and is happy with the clinical side. this is the prime reason for my selection. my parents were satisfied with the clinicals too. and not that other colleges dont hav good or for that matter better facilities but i was more comfortable with a college i knew all about ( its facilities and flaws). the dean is very coperative in all regards. 

so yes i hope i can say the same after 5 years iA  are u goin to cpmc too?


----------



## duckling

Noctural said:


> - - - Updated - - -yes yes ummm shes very hapy with exceptional results. its mostly due to self study but the good faculty and relax environment helps too. shes in 5th year now and knows all about clinical exposure.... it has 3 hospitals attached with it... and al three of them specialize in 2 or more particular subjects. she see alot of patients and is happy with the clinical side. this is the prime reason for my selection. my parents were satisfied with the clinicals too. and not that other colleges dont hav good or for that matter better facilities but i was more comfortable with a college i knew all about ( its facilities and flaws). the dean is very coperative in all regards. so yes i hope i can say the same after 5 years iA  are u goin to cpmc too?


hhhuuhhh...feeling relax and happy after reading your post.like many other ppl i was insecure about their clinikal side...i'm joining Cpmc and u?


----------



## zara13

duckling said:


> hhhuuhhh...feeling relax and happy after reading your post.like many other ppl i was insecure about their clinikal side...i'm joining Cpmc and u?


I'm joining CPMC too! Looks like the 3 of us are going to be classmates


----------



## NarjisShah

EVERYONE'S from lahore on here.


----------



## AbraDabra

Well what do you expect, we ARE the best city of Lahore


----------



## duckling

zara13 said:


> I'm joining CPMC too! Looks like the 3 of us are going to be classmates


 coool...i was thinking i'm the only one here who is going cpmc.wtx ur agg.


----------



## NarjisShah

AbraDabra said:


> Well what do you expect, we ARE the best city of Lahore


Please. B)


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> EVERYONE'S from lahore on here.


Lahore Lahore ae


----------



## saske khan

Jisne lahore nae takiya o jamya nae


----------



## NarjisShah

saske khan said:


> Jisne lahore nae takiya o jamya nae


Yes. I'm sure the baby crawls back up to the uterus for lack of visiting lahore.


----------



## naam to suna hoga

who is going to lmdc:cool!:


----------



## Crypt

naam to suna hoga said:


> who is going to lmdc:cool!:


The ones u found on the 'who is going to lmdc'
Thread...

Or vre they imposters actually going to 'Do Mbbs' medical college. :O


----------



## SonnenSays

saske khan said:


> Jisne lahore nae takiya o jamya nae


Dude, now you can't communicate properly in Punjabi? It should be jinnay, not jisne.




Crypt said:


> The ones u found on the 'who is going to lmdc'
> Thread...
> 
> Or vre they imposters actually going to 'Do Mbbs' medical college. :O


Did not get what this means at all.


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> Dude, now you can't communicate properly in Punjabi? It should be jinnay, not jisne.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Did not get what this means at all.


And its wekhya, not takyaa.


----------



## SonnenSays

Takeya is also used in punjabi, that's not the main problem.


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> Dude, now you can't communicate properly in Punjabi? It should be jinnay, not jisne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not get what this means at all.


That doesnt matter my punjabi is bad no one allow me to speak in punjab they said rodday khatak rai han something like that


----------



## NarjisShah

SonnenSays said:


> Takeya is also used in punjabi, that's not the main problem.


Yeah but the typical catch phrase is
Jinnay la-ore nai wekhya o jammeya nai


----------



## saske khan

NarjisShah said:


> And its wekhya, not takyaa.


Waikhaya takiya are same


----------



## saske khan

:-( :'( :-( :'( my punjabi urdu mix


----------



## saske khan

Oppessss now english punjAbi urdu mix ho gae


----------



## templartehpro

Wekhya is the one used in the phrase, takiya is from a diff punjabi dialect. Get your facts straight mate.


----------



## Hassan Babar 05

Jinnay Lahore nai wekhya o jammeya e nai


----------



## NarjisShah

theek hai bhaio. Bas


----------



## saske khan

Hoor kia mene ty aik pharse toottaa hua marraa tha uski lattaaa tussi jod di aik he gal ha :-D


----------



## NarjisShah

saske khan said:


> Hoor kia mene ty aik pharse toottaa hua marraa tha uski lattaaa tussi jod di aik he gal ha :-D


Lets just stick to english, saske


----------



## saske khan

NarjisShah said:


> Lets just stick to english, saske


Yeah lets forget my punjabi mix tone


----------



## confused-soul

Who's going to Fmh one that has coolest building hahaha


----------



## noffess

is there a chance for merit to go lower the next year? or it just keeps increasing every year?


----------



## templartehpro

noffess said:


> is there a chance for merit to go lower the next year? or it just keeps increasing every year?


It rises every year.


----------



## Umer Yamin

naam to suna hoga said:


> who is going to lmdc:cool!:


Me


----------



## Umer Yamin

NarjisShah said:


> Yes. I'm sure the baby crawls back up to the uterus for lack of visiting lahore.


I like your sense of humor


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> The ones u found on the 'who is going to lmdc'
> Thread...
> 
> Or vre they imposters actually going to 'Do Mbbs' medical college. :O


I like your sense of humor


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Dude, now you can't communicate properly in Punjabi? It should be jinnay, not jisne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not get what this means at all.


Sonnen knows Punjabi too? Sir I am bigs fans of yours sirs sonnen how you does it?


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> Sonnen knows Punjabi too? Sir I am bigs fans of yours sirs sonnen how you does it?


In one word : #SWAG :cool!:


----------



## templartehpro

SonnenSays said:


> In one word : #SWAG :cool!:


#Yolo #Swag #twerk #miley #cyrus lol


----------



## confused-soul

templartehpro said:


> #Yolo #Swag #twerk #miley #cyrus lol


Random ...  lol


----------



## templartehpro

confused-soul said:


> Random ...  lol


Randomness overloaded lol


----------



## Maahi1

Who is going to amdc? When there classes will start did any student got letter for joining ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anna

templartehpro said:


> #Yolo #Swag #twerk #miley #cyrus lol


YRG in internet slang!! but what the hell is miley doing in a med forum?? irrelevant

- - - Updated - - -



templartehpro said:


> #Yolo #Swag #twerk #miley #cyrus lol


and let me tell people who dont know YOLO means you only live once!!


----------



## templartehpro

anna said:


> YRG in internet slang!! but what the hell is miley doing in a med forum?? irrelevant
> It is as irrelevent as the "#swag" comment above lol.


----------



## zara13

templartehpro said:


> #Yolo #Swag #twerk #miley #cyrus lol


I'm going to randomly interject here #Kanye #Hustle

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> In one word : #SWAG :cool!:


So you're going to Shalimar then?


----------



## Umer Yamin

zara13 said:


> I'm going to randomly interject here #Kanye #Hustle
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to Shalimar then?


He's taking a gap I think


----------



## Umer Yamin

Osama Bin Swaggin


----------



## SonnenSays

Bro, I wouldn't be caught dead in Shalamar.


----------



## zara13

SonnenSays said:


> Bro, I wouldn't be caught dead in Shalamar.


Just come to CPMC. Gap years suck.


----------



## anna

Umer Yamin said:


> Osama Bin Swaggin


hahahaha hah well that made me laugh unintentionally, nice name


----------



## zabardastzi

I havent got admisn as yet:-(

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

zabardastzi said:


> I havent got admisn as yet:-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


You will get in InshALLAH, some colleges waiting for an increment, I think that you have a chance.


----------



## zabardastzi

Yeah u knw wat my draft is lyng in rlmc ofic just bcoz they r wtng 4 increment n then ill get a seat there... hope that theyll get it in dis week... :-X

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

zabardastzi said:


> Yeah u knw wat my draft is lyng in rlmc ofic just bcoz they r wtng 4 increment n then ill get a seat there... hope that theyll get it in dis week... :-X
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


InshALLAH


----------



## FZZR

@sonnen you started studying yet for repeat?


----------



## saske khan

Hiiii


----------



## Umer Yamin

saske khan said:


> Hiiii


Mr. Khan any help you require regarding admissions?


----------



## SonnenSays

Nope.


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> Mr. Khan any help you require regarding admissions?







SonnenSays said:


> Nope.


As sonnen says nope... what help u can do umer tello me


----------



## Umer Yamin

saske khan said:


> As sonnen says nope... what help u can do umer tello me


You ask and I'll tell


----------



## irtaza421

SonnenSays said:


> Nope.


So, are you going to repeat mcat or take admission in BS ?


----------



## zabardastzi

Can anyone tell me if someone knows abt uol 3rd merit list?? They said it would b displayed 2day... plz if anyone get that just send me da link:-/

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

irtaza421 said:


> So, are you going to repeat mcat or take admission in BS ?


We'll see.


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> You ask and I'll tell


Okay tell me what to do my gf mob is damaged i didnt talk to her 2 days :--(


----------



## saske khan

zabardastzi said:


> Can anyone tell me if someone knows abt uol 3rd merit list?? They said it would b displayed 2day... plz if anyone get that just send me da link:-/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Nope i didnt find any u should call them did u apply there


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> We'll see.


We will or u will:-\ u said We like prince king queens said


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> We'll see.


Are u rajpooot


----------



## zabardastzi

saske khan said:


> Nope i didnt find any u should call them did u apply there


I called them 2day they said theyll display 2day if there would b any list... but hvnt found any


----------



## zara13

Hey guys are you all doing any pre-college stuff, I'm just like watching 3 movies a day :S Should I be looking into the books or something?


----------



## zabardastzi

Im wtng 4 rlmc responce...... everyone pray for me plz:'( :'( :'(

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

zara13 said:


> Hey guys are you all doing any pre-college stuff, I'm just like watching 3 movies a day :S Should I be looking into the books or something?


I am also sitting and doing nothing, bought the books though, but our friend Crypt, he'll soon be done with MBBS first year syllabus I guess, he has gone crazy after those books


----------



## zara13

Umer Yamin said:


> I am also sitting and doing nothing, bought the books though, but our friend Crypt, he'll soon be done with MBBS first year syllabus I guess, he has gone crazy after those books


CRYPT -.- do not tell me that is true 

- - - Updated - - -



zabardastzi said:


> Im wtng 4 rlmc responce...... everyone pray for me plz:'( :'( :'(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


iA you'll get good news!


----------



## Crypt

I H-A-T-E u umer...officially...no,
I mean it..

For ruining my NAZI-OH-SO-INCREDIBLE rep...

But Zara...i just ahhhhh...welll...
Errrrmmmm...

U know....
Mmmmm
....
Read a little...


----------



## anna

Crypt said:


> I H-A-T-E u umer...officially...no,
> I mean it..
> 
> For ruining my NAZI-OH-SO-INCREDIBLE rep...
> 
> But Zara...i just ahhhhh...welll...
> Errrrmmmm...
> 
> U know....
> Mmmmm
> ....
> Read a little...


haha! so how did u find the books? easy? or total french? interesting , boring?


----------



## Crypt

anna said:


> haha! so how did u find the books? easy? or total french? interesting , boring?


Okay....
I cud be a stud here and lie smooth as butter...an say they were french...

But I CANT ...:|

They're....
Intriguing....especially embryology and histology.

And i couldn't put them down....:/

(Now no staring like uve read it wrong, puhleez )


----------



## anna

wao good u r gonna top in anatomy, :thumbsup:


----------



## zabardastzi

Crypt said:


> Okay....
> I cud be a stud here and lie smooth as butter...an say they were french...
> 
> But I CANT ...:|
> 
> They're....
> Intriguing....especially embryology and histology.
> 
> And i couldn't put them down....:/
> 
> (Now no staring like uve read it wrong, puhleez )


Dont lie crypt... uve read half of......... uhmmmm ..... should i tellll

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt

zabardastzi said:


> Dont lie crypt... uve read half of......... uhmmmm ..... should i tellll
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


I trusted u...;P


----------



## zabardastzi

Dats y i held my tongue i knw u trust me:-D.... anyway ur acting like girls.... they use to hide things like this

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt

zabardastzi said:


> Dats y i held my tongue i knw u trust me:-D.... anyway ur acting like girls.... they use to hide things like this
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


In guyz my frnd....its a ghastly impression to study before a lurking study of a whole 5 years...

When u can relax all the way to ur bones these days... 
Soo....


----------



## zabardastzi

But da point is not how much u study it is dat u studyyyyyy:-O

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## amian2886

Crypt said:


> Okay....
> I cud be a stud here and lie smooth as butter...an say they were french...
> 
> But I CANT ...:|
> 
> They're....
> Intriguing....especially embryology and histology.
> 
> And i couldn't put them down....:/
> 
> (Now no staring like uve read it wrong, puhleez )


Wow dude u have redefined the meaning of being a nerd 
i still dont have any medical book on me. i think i mite buy it after 5-6 days


----------



## Crypt

amian2886 said:


> Wow dude u have redefined the meaning of being a nerd
> i still dont have any medical book on me. i think i mite buy it after 5-6 days


LIARS i tell u...LIARS!

I only just went thru half of everything...
Really...


----------



## Umer Yamin

Wait, I wasn't supposed to tell that Crypt?  I swear I didn't know


----------



## amian2886

Crypt said:


> LIARS i tell u...LIARS!
> 
> I only just went thru half of everything...
> Really...


half of 5-year medical course? lol cuz i can never tell when it comes to u sir crypt!
i am already feeling the pressure of my competitive peers thanks to u


----------



## Crypt

Im soo enjoyin this..


----------



## NarjisShah

Crypt said:


> LIARS i tell u...LIARS!
> 
> I only just went thru half of everything...
> Really...


Wait a sec here. Whose calling who a liar? Ahem. Crypt?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> Im soo enjoyin this..


Crypt, buy the orthopedic books too and start with them aswell.


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Crypt, buy the orthopedic books too and start with them aswell.


I wouldnt get them until i go through these but fabulous idea..


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> I wouldnt get them until i go through these but fabulous idea..


You heard intel inside, yours should be Nerd Inside


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> I am also sitting and doing nothing, bought the books though, but our friend Crypt, he'll soon be done with MBBS first year syllabus I guess, he has gone crazy after those books


Yupp crypt will soon come to us and teach us


----------



## Crypt

saske khan said:


> Yupp crypt will soon come to us and teach us


Anyyytthhing if u ask nicely..


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> Anyyytthhing if u ask nicely..


I will ask your name first


----------



## zara13

Crypt said:


> I H-A-T-E u umer...officially...no,
> I mean it..
> 
> For ruining my NAZI-OH-SO-INCREDIBLE rep...
> 
> But Zara...i just ahhhhh...welll...
> Errrrmmmm...
> 
> U know....
> Mmmmm
> ....
> Read a little...



Crypt, I imagine you to look like House, wearing Harry Potter spectacles, just sayin'.  But I like how you said the books are intriguing tho, makes me not dread BUYING THEM, which I haven't done yet. Hopefully it's intriguing for the non-nerd species as well. When is RLMC starting tho? And LMDC, Umer?


----------



## Crypt

zara13 said:


> Crypt, I imagine you to look like House, wearing Harry Potter spectacles, just sayin'.  But I like how you said the books are intriguing tho, makes me not dread BUYING THEM, which I haven't done yet. Hopefully it's intriguing for the non-nerd species as well. When is RLMC starting tho? And LMDC, Umer?


Orientation 4th for rlmc. 

And i WISH i had that nerd face...
At least then i would be one and the same thing inside out...

I hate how deceptive things got with me..

Hate to betray..


----------



## zara13

Crypt said:


> Orientation 4th for rlmc.
> 
> And i WISH i had that nerd face...
> At least then i would be one and the same thing inside out...BBB
> 
> I hate how deceptive things got with me..
> 
> Hate to betray..


Hahahaha I got what you're insinutaing  Hmm so basically you're going to be like that Punk Surgeon from Scrubs, with the whole bandana and tattoos thing going on xD


----------



## Crypt

zara13 said:


> Hahahaha I got what you're insinutaing  Hmm so basically you're going to be like that Punk Suregeon from Scrubs, with the whole bandana and tattoos thing going on xD


Well i didn't get that far but ill volunteer on the girl teen cases 

Cz they'd MAKE UP diseases to cm to dr.crypt and the hospital's gonna make a fortune with those buzzed girlies..


----------



## zara13

Crypt said:


> Well i didn't get that far but ill volunteer on the girl teen cases
> 
> Cz they'd MAKE UP diseases to cm to dr.crypt and the hospital's gonna make a fortune with those buzzed girlies..


Hahahhahahahah xD Dr Crypt has a case of delusions y'all  Reminds of that movie Dave Franco played the Dr.


----------



## Crypt

zara13 said:


> Hahahhahahahah xD Dr Crypt has a case of delusions y'all  Reminds of that movie Dave Franco played the Dr.


Im gonna be an asset Zara, the money rollin rarity..
U watch my frnd..

The girls gonna love getting sick when i hit town...
Ill make em wait for that next viral wave...
That how good it gonna get...

And u will be my honored guest..promise..


----------



## zara13

Crypt said:


> Im gonna be an asset Zara, the money rollin rarity..
> U watch my frnd..
> b
> That how good it gonna get...
> 
> And u will be my honored guest..promise..



Hahahaha what that an attempt at a RAP? You might as well change your name to Dr.Dre instead now  Put the books down and get some air you, delusions are not healthy you know


----------



## Crypt

zara13 said:


> Hahahaha what that an attempt at a RAP? You might as well change your name to Dr.Dre instead now  Put the books down and get some air you, delusions are not healthy you know


Air is not a concern u see...

ALOT of that on the vast open expanses in the realms of cpmc and rlmc...


----------



## zara13

Crypt said:


> Air is not a concern u see...
> 
> ALOT of that on the vast open expanses in the realms of cpmc and rlmc...[/QUOT
> 
> Oh true that, couldn't agree more with that


----------



## templartehpro

Day dreaming is a bad habit :3 lol


----------



## Crypt

templartehpro said:


> Day dreaming is a bad habit :3 lol


Sheeeesh that was a total cheesball show i put on..

Apologies onlookers...

Pulling all nighters with that unthinking amount of coffee gulp down...
I kinda overdid it..

#blush


----------



## templartehpro

Haha, that was very fascinating indeed !


----------



## zara13

Crypt said:


> Sheeeesh that was a total cheesball show i put on..
> 
> Apologies onlookers...
> 
> Pulling all nighters with that unthinking amount of coffee gulp down...
> I kinda overdid it..
> 
> #blush


So you're not just reading the books, you're having ALL NIGHTERS O_O


----------



## Crypt

zara13 said:


> So you're not just reading the books, you're having ALL NIGHTERS O_O


Ok now im glad at least it doesn't drip from my face that im eating these books...


----------



## confused-soul

Crypt said:


> Ok now im glad at least it doesn't drip from my face that im eating these books...


Amd there's ME, i have nt even bought a single book yet. Neither had a glimpse haha


----------



## Crypt

confused-soul said:


> Amd there's ME, i have nt even bought a single book yet. Neither had a glimpse haha


Dont worry there are alot of You's out there...

No complex.


----------



## confused-soul

Does anybody know when will classes for fmh start? 
Fee le k bholl gayy. 

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Dont worry there are alot of You's out there...
> 
> No complex.


heyy which college?


----------



## templartehpro

I've read a decent bit of Snells Anatomy and Guyton and halls Physiology lol, looking forward to start Lippincott's Biochem, Langmans Embryology, just got those 2 today ;D


----------



## Crypt

templartehpro said:


> I've read a decent bit of Snells Anatomy and Guyton and halls Physiology lol, looking forward to start Lippincott's Biochem, Langmans Embryology, just got those 2 today ;D


Theres more of me see ppl...
Quit towering over me with those bulging eyes...

And rlmc..


----------



## templartehpro

I plan on acing the mid year exams/tests cause only then will i be granted permission by my father to attend the Largest Electronic Music festival, Tomorrow land 2014 during summer vacations in Belgium . My motivation for studying hard LOL.


----------



## Umer Yamin

zara13 said:


> Crypt, I imagine you to look like House, wearing Harry Potter spectacles, just sayin'.  But I like how you said the books are intriguing tho, makes me not dread BUYING THEM, which I haven't done yet. Hopefully it's intriguing for the non-nerd species as well. When is RLMC starting tho? And LMDC, Umer?


LMDC orientation probably on 10th December.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Hey Zara, go easy on the movies


----------



## rabi

If I have to decide between sharif medical college and shalamar medical college,in terms of studies,facilities,hostel,food and fee of these colleges, which one has a overall better package? please reason your answer...it will be a great help!


----------



## zara13

templartehpro said:


> I plan on acing the mid year exams/tests cause only then will i be granted permission by my father to attend the Largest Electronic Music festival, Tomorrow land 2014 during summer vacations in Belgium . My motivation for studying hard LOL.


Sickk!

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Hey Zara, go easy on the movies


Hahah watched none today see? Had a big bang theory marathon instead..  But gonna get the books tomorrow iA.


----------



## templartehpro

It is gonna be sick indeed specially this year, 10th year anniversary of the Fest, massive party time inc. This year the tickets got sold out in 45 mins to 1 hr and there were 185,000 People there =o, for 2014 its gonna be even larger OMG, im so freaking excited LOL


----------



## Crypt

Belgium being something i can only read and google about....

Companions in this, are there?


----------



## templartehpro

Well I love travelling around diff countries with my dad, sort of a hobby haha.
So what unis are you guys gonna be attending ;D


----------



## zara13

templartehpro said:


> It is gonna be sick indeed specially this year, 10th year anniversary of the Fest, massive party time inc. This year the tickets got sold out in 45 mins to 1 hr and there were 185,000 People there =o, for 2014 its gonna be even larger OMG, im so freaking excited LOL


Sounds amazing!

- - - Updated - - -



templartehpro said:


> Well I love travelling around diff countries with my dad, sort of a hobby haha.
> So what unis are you guys gonna be attending ;D


Crypt is going to RLMC and I'm going to CPMC.


----------



## virgo0o23

are there any chances of getting admission in any pvt clg now?


----------



## Crypt

zara13 said:


> Sounds amazing!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Crypt is going to RLMC and I'm going to CPMC.


Yess v r neighbors...


----------



## zara13

rabi said:


> If I have to decide between sharif medical college and shalamar medical college,in terms of studies,facilities,hostel,food and fee of these colleges, which one has a overall better package? please reason your answer...it will be a great help!


Both have a good reputation, have a tour of both and go for what you like. Salimar is a bit more famous tho. Fee structure would be on their respective websites. About the hostels, some hostellites here would be able to tell


----------



## virgo0o23

Help guys?


----------



## Crypt

virgo0o23 said:


> Help guys?


I think u ought to call Avicenna ....if u want to join that bad...
But every other place is full.


----------



## templartehpro

zara13 said:


> Sounds amazing!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Crypt is going to RLMC and I'm going to CPMC.


I'm gonna be attending FUMC, Had a choice between CMH and FUMC, chose FUMC since Lahore has gotten lot more messy and my preference has shifted from Lahore to Islamabad xD but if you guys ever hover over to Islamabad, hit me up =D. I fancy meeting new people :]


----------



## virgo0o23

Crypt said:


> I think u ought to call Avicenna ....if u want to join that bad...
> But every other place is full.


 sure will be doing that tomorrow morning. Just want to know if any other college like Central park, Rashid latif, akhtar saeed , amna inayat etc can take one more student or not? :/ I'm like desperate atm. whole year would be wasted if i don't joing any clg


----------



## Crypt

virgo0o23 said:


> sure will be doing that tomorrow morning. Just want to know if any other college like Central park, Rashid latif, akhtar saeed , amna inayat etc can take one more student or not? :/ I'm like desperate atm. whole year would be wasted if i don't joing any clg


Rlmc and cpmc i can assure are packed full.
So is amdc i suppose.

No idea abt amna inayat...


----------



## duckling

crypt is right.....u r too late budy


----------



## Crypt

templartehpro said:


> I'm gonna be attending FUMC, Had a choice between CMH and FUMC, chose FUMC since Lahore has gotten lot more messy and my preference has shifted from Lahore to Islamabad xD but if you guys ever hover over to Islamabad, hit me up =D. I fancy meeting new people :]


So we call out "TEMPLARTEHPRO!!" from outside FUMC and u emerge from within??


----------



## rabi

zara13 said:


> Both have a good reputation, have a tour of both and go for what you like. Salimar is a bit more famous tho. Fee structure would be on their respective websites. About the hostels, some hostellites here would be able to tell


That was great Help! :roll:


----------



## Crypt

rabi said:


> That was great Help! :roll:


Thought u vre a shalamar devotee too,
Y the confusion?

Actually the right words...y the "second thoughts"?


----------



## virgo0o23

Crypt said:


> Rlmc and cpmc i can assure are packed full.
> So is amdc i suppose.
> 
> No idea abt amna inayat...


I will be calling all places tomorrow morning and see if I have a chance. do lemme know if any of you hear anything about any college.


----------



## zara13

virgo0o23 said:


> sure will be doing that tomorrow morning. Just want to know if any other college like Central park, Rashid latif, akhtar saeed , amna inayat etc can take one more student or not? :/ I'm like desperate atm. whole year would be wasted if i don't joing any clg


What is your agg? Is it very high that you were waiting for gov?


----------



## Crypt

zara13 said:


> What is your agg? Is it very high that you were waiting for gov?


76 it is and she applied just to cmh fmh lmdc.


----------



## virgo0o23

zara13 said:


> What is your agg? Is it very high that you were waiting for gov?


 Lol no. I applied only at cmh, fmh and lmdc with an aggregate of only 76.6. I thought I'll get into lmdc but then it just didn't go how I planned 
I'm thinking if still i can get into Avicenna..do I have a chance? heard their classes have started as well?


----------



## zara13

virgo0o23 said:


> Lol no. I applied only at cmh, fmh and lmdc with an aggregate of only 76.6. I thought I'll get into lmdc but then it just didn't go how I planned
> I'm thinking if still i can get into Avicenna..do I have a chance? heard their classes have started as well?


Don't stress, just call up everywhere and ask. The form submission is over since a long time, so chances are very slim, but still wouldn't hurt to try. Take the MCAT again next year, maybe its for the best y'know.


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

I got in FUMC too.
Whenever I deposit the dues of one med college ,the same day my name comes in a new merit list.:/


----------



## virgo0o23

zara13 said:


> Don't stress, just call up everywhere and ask. The form submission is over since a long time, so chances are very slim, but still wouldn't hurt to try. Take the MCAT again next year, maybe its for the best y'know.


I know the form submission dates passed a long time ago. but they are private institutions after all. I'm ready to pay a little extra for applying late or if there is anything like that. I can't give MCAT again. :s hoping to get somewhere this year even if its Avicenna.


----------



## zara13

virgo0o23 said:


> I know the form submission dates passed a long time ago. but they are private institutions after all. I'm ready to pay a little extra for applying late or if there is anything like that. I can't give MCAT again. :s hoping to get somewhere this year even if its Avicenna.


Best of Luck! Also what about Wah? admissions over there now too?


----------



## templartehpro

Wahab Shabbir said:


> I got in FUMC too.
> Whenever I deposit the dues of one med college ,the same day my name comes in a new merit list.:/


DUDE ITS GONNA BE SO FREAKING EPIC, GET UR BUM OVER HERE , OLD BUDDy =D


----------



## virgo0o23

zara13 said:


> Best of Luck! Also what about Wah? admissions over there now too?


Thanks.  I don't want to study out of Lahore.:? But I'll check there too tomorrow.

- - - Updated - - -

my father says he knows someone from central park. has anyone got admission there? hows it?


----------



## Umer Yamin

virgo0o23 said:


> Thanks.  I don't want to study out of Lahore.:? But I'll check there too tomorrow.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> my father says he knows someone from central park. has anyone got admission there? hows it?


Try Continental Medical College and Amna Inayat too.


----------



## Noctural

i have been looking at the books for the past 4 years...since my sister use to study them...and i use drool over them literally...so not that excited about the books dint even open them....i cant wait for orientation and the actual learning to begin, the blood tests, the disection, the behaviour study .....!!


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> Try Continental Medical College and Amna Inayat too.


I think CONTINENTAL shouldve been restricted just to restaurant names...

And don't suggest colleges to her that are on the verge of closing...:/

Central park is a great uni...
Virgo if u got a reference there... U ought to try hard,
Its the best in any of ur options right now,
If u see a hole...just take it for cpmc.


----------



## virgo0o23

Umer Yamin said:


> Try Continental Medical College and Amna Inayat too.


I will for sure.


----------



## templartehpro

Crypt said:


> So we call out "TEMPLARTEHPRO!!" from outside FUMC and u emerge from within??


Shoaib is the real name , Sean is the nick (used by English mates) lol, and feel free to add me up on facebook . www.facebook.com/templartehpro 
I tend to fancy socializing with new people every now and then haha :]


----------



## virgo0o23

Crypt said:


> I think CONTINENTAL shouldve been restricted just to restaurant names...
> 
> And don't suggest colleges to her that are on the verge of closing...:/
> 
> Central park is great uni...
> Virgo if u got a reference there... U ought to try hard,
> Its the best in any of ur options right now,
> If u see hole...just take it for cpmc.


errr I was putting Avicenna above central park the whole time. :? I will try harder for cpmc now


----------



## rabi

Crypt said:


> Thought u vre a shalamar devotee too,
> Y the confusion?
> 
> Actually the right words...y the "second thoughts"?


I was in the waiting list of shalamar when I recieved a call from sharif med college,and they said submit ur fee in 24 hrs to secure ur seat,so I did...now I have fair chances of recieving a call from shalamar....therefore I am confused now, should I take refund or not...:?


----------



## virgo0o23

Does anyone know what was the last merit for lmdc mbbs this year? and bds?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> I think CONTINENTAL shouldve been restricted just to restaurant names...
> 
> And don't suggest colleges to her that are on the verge of closing...:/
> 
> Central park is a great uni...
> Virgo if u got a reference there... U ought to try hard,
> Its the best in any of ur options right now,
> If u see a hole...just take it for cpmc.


Continental maybe but Amna Inayat is a good one.


----------



## zara13

virgo0o23 said:


> errr I was putting Avicenna above central park the whole time. :? I will try harder for cpmc now


I'm not saying this because I'm going to CPMC, but it is defo way above Avicenna in the priority list. Everything is better, trust me.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> I think CONTINENTAL shouldve been restricted just to restaurant names...
> 
> And don't suggest colleges to her that are on the verge of closing...:/
> 
> Central park is a great uni...
> Virgo if u got a reference there... U ought to try hard,
> Its the best in any of ur options right now,
> If u see a hole...just take it for cpmc.


I agree, Amna Inayat is not affliated with UHS , gotta consider that if anything. and ROFL at restricted to restaurant names xD

- - - Updated - - -



Noctural said:


> i have been looking at the books for the past 4 years...since my sister use to study them...and i use drool over them literally...so not that excited about the books dint even open them....i cant wait for orientation and the actual learning to begin, the blood tests, the disection, the behaviour study .....!!


You're so lucky, you actually have first hand knowledge of what we're getting into! White Coat Ceremony is next Saturday, just a week left omg


----------



## templartehpro

zara13 said:


> I'm not saying this because I'm going to CPMC, but it is defo way above Avicenna in the priority list. Everything is better, trust me.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Amna Inayat is not affliated with UHS , gotta consider that if anything. and ROFL at restricted to restaurant names xD
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You're so lucky, you actually have first hand knowledge of what we're getting into! White Coat Ceremony is next Saturday, just a week left omg


I've got a whole month left, oh boredom zz.


----------



## virgo0o23

zara13 said:


> I'm not saying this because I'm going to CPMC, but it is defo way above Avicenna in the priority list. Everything is better, trust me.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> okay my dad kept telling me that he knows someone from cpmc and I always thought that I haven't heard much about this. I should have applied there :? I hope they still take me.
> what was your aggregate?


----------



## Umer Yamin

virgo0o23 said:


> Does anyone know what was the last merit for lmdc mbbs this year? and bds?


they claim MBBS is 80+ but people got in at 79. something with sifarish too,
BDS no idea, mine was 70.33 and got in.


----------



## templartehpro

Umer Yamin said:


> they claim MBBS is 80+ but people got in at 79. something with sifarish too,
> BDS no idea, mine was 70.33 and got in.


BDS was 67.


----------



## SonnenSays

rabi said:


> If I have to decide between sharif medical college and shalamar medical college,in terms of studies,facilities,hostel,food and fee of these colleges, which one has a overall better package? please reason your answer...it will be a great help!


Stick with sharif.

Also where did most of you buy your books from?


----------



## virgo0o23

Umer Yamin said:


> they claim MBBS is 80+ but people got in at 79. something with sifarish too,
> BDS no idea, mine was 70.33 and got in.


hard to believe that they have taken someone with 79 for MBBS even on sifarish.


----------



## templartehpro

A local bookstore in Adelaide.


----------



## SonnenSays

virgo0o23 said:


> hard to believe that they have taken someone with 79 for MBBS even on sifarish.


Why?



templartehpro said:


> A local bookstore in Adelaide.


Great.Now I'll just have to travel across a continent and an ocean.


----------



## virgo0o23

SonnenSays said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Great.Now I'll just have to travel across a continent and an ocean.


I approached someone for my admission too. but there were lots of people with 80 plus aggregate in the waiting list.


----------



## SonnenSays

virgo0o23 said:


> I approached someone for my admission too. but there were lots of people with 80 plus aggregate in the waiting list.


Yes it's very sad and my face has become moist with my tears.


----------



## templartehpro

SonnenSays said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Great.Now I'll just have to travel across a continent and an ocean.


Gimme a shout out if you come by, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## virgo0o23

SonnenSays said:


> Yes it's very said and my face has become moist with my tears.


Where did you get adm? what was ur agg?


----------



## SonnenSays

templartehpro said:


> Gimme a shout out if you come by, I'm looking forward to it.


Now I just have to apply for a visa and wait for several year.



virgo0o23 said:


> Where did you get adm? what was ur agg?


Nowhere, 78.3


----------



## virgo0o23

SonnenSays said:


> Now I just have to apply for a visa and wait for several year.
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere, 78.3


not even in central park, rlmc, akhtar saeed etc?


----------



## SonnenSays

virgo0o23 said:


> not even in central park, rlmc, akhtar saeed etc?


Didn't deposit money in cpmc, didn't apply to the others.


----------



## zabardastzi

Umer Yamin said:


> they claim MBBS is 80+ but people got in at 79. something with sifarish too,
> BDS no idea, mine was 70.33 and got in.


They told me 2day dat there merit 4 mbbs is 82 n 4 bds its 80% but my friend with 76% got in widout any sifarish.... they r just bragging... 80% for bds.... sounds like nonsense

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt

zabardastzi said:


> They told me 2day dat there merit 4 mbbs is 82 n 4 bds its 80% but my friend with 76% got in widout any sifarish.... they r just bragging... 80% for bds.... sounds like nonsense
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Ur friend lied to you I'm afraid....:/


----------



## zabardastzi

No... but it was odd that i had 2 friends wid 76 agregate... one of them got admitted but the other was rjcted.... that also shocked me a bit .... but i cant say smthng abt her for sure.... but da thing is they told me dat they had 80% 4 bds is just a "BONGIIIII".... i was shocked to hear... y private institutes hide their merits??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt

zabardastzi said:


> No... but it was odd that i had 2 friends wid 76 agregate... one of them got admitted but the other was rjcted.... that also shocked me a bit .... but i cant say smthng abt her for sure.... but da thing is they told me dat they had 80% 4 bds is just a "BONGIIIII".... i was shocked to hear... y private institutes hide their merits??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Bds merit is 67 for lmdc


----------



## zabardastzi

I know that... but they told me 80% on da phone.... may b the operator didnt knw by himself

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> So we call out "TEMPLARTEHPRO!!" from outside FUMC and u emerge from within??


U should bring loud speakers and call him... masters and police will definately appear


----------



## Umer Yamin

zabardastzi said:


> I know that... but they told me 80% on da phone.... may b the operator didnt knw by himself
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Probably.


----------



## saske khan

zabardastzi said:


> No... but it was odd that i had 2 friends wid 76 agregate... one of them got admitted but the other was rjcted.... that also shocked me a bit .... but i cant say smthng abt her for sure.... but da thing is they told me dat they had 80% 4 bds is just a "BONGIIIII".... i was shocked to hear... y private institutes hide their merits??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


which institute u are talking about


----------



## zabardastzi

saske khan said:


> which institute u are talking about


Lmdc

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

zabardastzi said:


> Lmdc
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Right they are taking donation


----------



## zabardastzi

Yeah may b.. dat my frnd who got admitted, her father is a journalist in THE NEWS.... may b they had some links

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterh

rabi said:


> If I have to decide between sharif medical college and shalamar medical college,in terms of studies,facilities,hostel,food and fee of these colleges, which one has a overall better package? please reason your answer...it will be a great help!


Heard, Shalamar has gotten an increment of seats to 150, so they are calling people. They are still awaiting a final notification. Although, if you ask me, Shalamar is better than Sharif. And, if you are getting a chance by luck of increased seats, you shouldn't let it go. 

- - - Updated - - -

Although you can well imagine the merit of Shalamar, that the first 85 Open Merit Seats closed at 82.9% on second merit list. Imagine! :thumbsup: If they do offer you admission, they haven't started the official process for the new seats yet, they are just trying to contact people to know the availability. YOU SHOULD AVAIL IT, if they ask you! 

- - - Updated - - -

Without being biased, being a "Shalamarian" is Alhumdolilah, Pride! :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

Here's the 2nd Merit List of Shalamar: http://smdc.edu.pk/index.php?page=37


----------



## rabi

masterh said:


> Heard, Shalamar has gotten an increment of seats to 150, so they are calling people. They are still awaiting a final notification. Although, if you ask me, Shalamar is better than Sharif. And, if you are getting a chance by luck of increased seats, you shouldn't let it go.
> 
> Although you can well imagine the merit of Shalamar, that the first 85 Open Merit Seats closed at 82.9% on second merit list. Imagine! :thumbsup: If they do offer you admission, they haven't started the official process for the new seats yet, they are just trying to contact people to know the availability. YOU SHOULD AVAIL IT, if they ask you!


Last week I visited shalamar and they told me I am 68th from their second merit list, and even I got to know shalamar has gotten increment of 50 seat,but officially they will call for addmissions after their next meeting with PMDC which is probably on 10 December...but now when my father has deposited my fee at sharif medical college, he thinks sharif isn't that bad ,its hostel costs less and have good facilities as well as hygienic quality food. So now I am confused that both colleges are good and anyway the degree will be awarded by UHS. Now what makes shalamar so great that I should sacrifice almost 1 lac rupee for it. I need solid points to convince my father.


----------



## masterh

Well, degree isn't the ONLY thing. What matters is the name, the teaching hospitals, the faculty, approach to city, the atmosphere and, the experience. You can show your father the results of UHS Professional Exams. Shalamar, Alhumdolilah is 10% ahead of Sharif in every result Alhumdolilah. That speaks for the quality.  Shalamar is pretty popular too. But, seek your convenience. If money is the matter, then always go for the college, which is convenient as per your finances. :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

And, hostel is a little expensive for girls, that's because of the facilities and that it's absolutely new. It's just right to the college building. And, I wouldn't be wrong to say that, Shalamar's girl hostel is probably the best hostel in Private Sector. You should visit it once. :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

Hostel rooms are shared by 2 students. Both campus and hostels are WiFi enabled, and makes the hostels really student friendly. Generators are available 24/7. Hostel Food is good and it's probably the best hostel. I am not sure but, like our college building, there are elevators in the hostel as well. :thumbsup: that's why is kind of 2-3 thousand more expensive.

- - - Updated - - -

And, btw just curious how are you 68th on 2nd Merit? 2nd Merit List ended at 82.9% http://smdc.edu.pk/index.php?page=37 with 32 kids. And, your aggregate is around 81.98%. You might be 68th on the list for the 50 new seats. 

- - - Updated - - -

Admissions for the first batch of open merit seats ended with a merit of 82.9%


----------



## rabi

masterh said:


> And, btw just curious how are you 68th on 2nd Merit? 2nd Merit List ended at 82.9% Shalamar Medical and Dental College with 32 kids. And, your aggregate is around 81.98%. You might be 68th on the list for the 50 new seats.


I am 68th from the 2nd list thats what I said...68th for nxt 50 seats...I dont know how many dropped in the the second list, so I might be in a better position for next 50.


----------



## masterh

rabi said:


> I am 68th from the 2nd list thats what I said...68th for nxt 50 seats...I dont know how many dropped in the the second list, so I might be in a better position for next 50.


Well, admissions of the first 100 seats have already been done.  Was just curious how could number 32 on the 2nd merit list be 82.9% and the 68th one be 81.98%, doesn't make any sense. :?


----------



## zabardastzi

Any one got info abt seat increment at rlmc?? Still waitnig... how was da orientation at rlmc???:roll:

- - - Updated - - -

Plz someone rply im dyng wid tensn... plz someone tell me smthng


----------



## Umer Yamin

zabardastzi said:


> Any one got info abt seat increment at rlmc?? Still waitnig... how was da orientation at rlmc???:roll:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Plz someone rply im dyng wid tensn... plz someone tell me smthng


You should call them up and ask :-/


----------



## adeel12

zabardastzi said:


> Any one got info abt seat increment at rlmc?? Still waitnig... how was da orientation at rlmc???:roll:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Plz someone rply im dyng wid tensn... plz someone tell me smthng


Hey don't stress yourself out I can totally understand how you are feeling right now because I was in the same condition last year it didn't workout for me so whatever happens you should be prepared to handle yourself I wish the best for you so don't worry.


----------



## Dolly

What do you all think about the fee structure?
Doesn't PMDC have a rule that no private medical college can charge more than 6 lacs?
Isra, IMDC, Riphah they all have their fees in the 8 lac range. 
(Which is crazy since Shifa is better than them all and Shifa's fee is lower.)

Does anyone know more depth to this?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Dolly said:


> What do you all think about the fee structure?
> Doesn't PMDC have a rule that no private medical college can charge more than 6 lacs?
> Isra, IMDC, Riphah they all have their fees in the 8 lac range.
> (Which is crazy since Shifa is better than them all and Shifa's fee is lower.)
> 
> Does anyone know more depth to this?


Aga Khan's fee is way more, so I don't know how it works, and LMDC's tuition fee is around 7 too.


----------



## templartehpro

Well most of the Uni's take you in on the foreign/expat seats with SAT 2, not sure about all.


----------



## SonnenSays

I think they only regulated the tuition fee to be at 6 lakhs. Total fee has some other charges as well.

And maybe that 6 lakh thing is only for clgs in Punjab.


----------



## Dolly

Umer Yamin said:


> Aga Khan's fee is way more, so I don't know how it works, and LMDC's tuition fee is around 7 too.


But that's in Sindh.
All Punjab medical colleges had a rule ....

I feel like they're charging way too much and LMDC is a great institution and 7 is ok.
But almost 9 lacs is crazy :speechless: especially since these aren't the 'best' medical colleges around.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Dolly said:


> But that's in Sindh.
> All Punjab medical colleges had a rule ....
> 
> I feel like they're charging way too much and LMDC is a great institution and 7 is ok.
> But almost 9 lacs is crazy :speechless: especially since these aren't the 'best' medical colleges around.


Pakistan Medical and Dental Council is the regulating body operative all over the country, not just punjab, and LMDC's total fee for the first year is Rs. 822,211 without hostels, and I don't believe that the tuitiom fee can be arouns 9 lacs.


----------



## anaab

Heyy I wanted to ask about continental medical college! How's the faculty and and environment of that college?


----------



## Umer Yamin

anaab said:


> Heyy I wanted to ask about continental medical college! How's the faculty and and environment of that college?


Did you get in? And I don't think anyone around here has a lot of info on that, I visited the college, looked fine to me.


----------



## anaab

Umer Yamin said:


> Did you get in? And I don't think anyone around here has a lot of info on that, I visited the college, looked fine to me.


i went to the college too! it was fine.. no i didnt get in! they told me that if someone drops out, then they'll call me! 
would my degree be safe? im a grammarian with 79.66 aggregate! i got a bit late for admissions, thats why im going here.


----------



## Umer Yamin

anaab said:


> i went to the college too! it was fine.. no i didnt get in! they told me that if someone drops out, then they'll call me!
> would my degree be safe? im a grammarian with 79.66 aggregate! i got a bit late for admissions, thats why im going here.


Can't say about the degree because many people say that they'll get a ban :-/
And yes the college is good, btw your aggregate is really good, should've tried elsewhere, heard of Amna Inayat? That is better then Continental but Continental isn't bad either 
Hope that you get in 
Good luck, and I'm a Grammarian too


----------



## nasir_

Umer Yamin said:


> Can't say about the degree because many people say that they'll get a ban :-/
> And yes the college is good, btw your aggregate is really good, should've tried elsewhere, heard of Amna Inayat? That is better then Continental but Continental isn't bad either
> Hope that you get in
> Good luck, and* I'm a Grammarian *too


Hey, I am a Grammarian as well.  At first, I thought I was the only Grammarian on the forum but since then I've seen lots of posts posted by students from Lahore Grammar. Too bad Lahore Grammar doesn't have it's own medical university.  We'd be able to get in easily.

- - - Updated - - -



anaab said:


> i went to the college too! it was fine.. no i didnt get in! they told me that if someone drops out, then they'll call me!
> would my degree be safe? im a grammarian with 79.66 aggregate! i got a bit late for admissions, thats why im going here.


And anaab, I suggest you repeat MCAT, instead of going for Continental Medical College, because I also heard rumors that Continental Medical College was going to get banned this year, so I didn't apply there at all. But, so far, nothing is confirmed. I also heard that Avicenna Medical College was getting banned this year as well, but it didn't get banned. Avicenna Medical College and Continental Medical College were definitely open for admissions. Therefore, like I said, nothing is confirmed. If Continental Medical College had been banned this year, I would have read it in the newspaper or some other place. So, right now so far, Continental Medical College is definitely not banned.

But, ultimately, the choice is yours.  It all depends on your preference. If you prefer Continental Medical College and consider Continental Medical College to be the college of your dreams, then you should go there.

Also, you have a good aggregate. If you don't want to take MCAT again, then that's alright. Just wait a year and apply to a good private medical college during admission time next year. Next year, you could get into better colleges than Continental Medical College with that good an aggregate .


----------



## xain khalid

Continental every time has issues with PMDC. choice is yours anaab


----------



## SonnenSays

I finally got accepted into SMDC, but I'm not going there ciz it sux ballz.


----------



## rosequartz

SonnenSays said:


> I finally got accepted into SMDC, but I'm not going there ciz it sux ballz.


So where are you studying now?


----------



## SonnenSays

rosequartz said:


> So where are you studying now?


I'm taking a gap year, taking time off to find myself and heal myself.


----------



## KRRISH

SonnenSays said:


> I finally got accepted into SMDC, but I'm not going there ciz it sux ballz.


Dear i also received a message from smdc.. can you tell me your aggregate and message you received?


----------



## Feline

KRRISH said:


> Dear i also received a message from smdc.. can you tell me your aggregate and message you received?


 Are you going there now, or somewhere else?


----------



## KRRISH

Yes if they call me i will go.... because one year of wait is very painfull


----------



## idk97

sorry if am interrupting ur thread but by smdc do u mean shalamar guys??


----------



## Feline

idk97 said:


> sorry if am interrupting ur thread but by smdc do u mean shalamar guys??


As far as i know, yea.. we're talking about Shalamar medical and dental college. 



KRRISH said:


> Yes if they call me i will go.... because one year of wait is very painfull


Hmm..i thought all merit lists came out already..& that you were going to university.. Yea i can imagine it is..But i'm sure you won't have to wait a year, you'll get a call ^_^



SonnenSays said:


> I'm taking a gap year, taking time off to find myself and heal myself.


So, after you find and heal yourself, will you apply for mbbs or bds again?


----------



## rosequartz

SonnenSays said:


> I'm taking a gap year, taking time off to find myself and heal myself.


Sorry to hear that. But imo, you shouldn't take a gap year when you have been accepted (congrats btw). 
SMDC got a good result this year for both 1st and 2nd year (attached... poor quality, but I can only find 
these ones-Source). In the end, its academics & self-dedication that counts. And a gap year would really 
suck. So, I would say go for it, and put aside your current agenda for some other time.

- - - Updated - - -



idk97 said:


> sorry if am interrupting ur thread but by smdc do u mean shalamar guys??





Feline said:


> As far as i know, yea.. we're talking about Shalamar medical and dental college.


I'm not sure, but I think SMDC is Sharif medical and Dental college because Shalamar used to be represented 
as SMDC but it got changed to SHMD for some reason (not sure what it stands for).


----------



## SonnenSays

Feline said:


> So, after you find and heal yourself, will you apply for mbbs or bds again?


IDK. MBBS/Mcat has really messed up my chi. I'll take time off and see if my chakras are fixed, maybe then.



rosequartz said:


> Sorry to hear that. But imo, you shouldn't take a gap year when you have been accepted (congrats btw).
> SMDC got a good result this year for both 1st and 2nd year (attached... poor quality, but I can only find
> these ones-Source). In the end, its academics & self-dedication that counts. And a gap year would really
> suck. So, I would say go for it, and put aside your current agenda for some other time.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think SMDC is Sharif medical and Dental college because Shalamar used to be represented
> as SMDC but it got changed to SHMD for some reason (not sure what it stands for).


You don't need to sorry. I never wanted to and still don't want to do mbbs.
Avicenna also got a very good result.
Gap years rule.
And it's not an agenda.


I think that they use SMC for sharif and still use smdc for Shalamar.


----------



## rosequartz

SonnenSays said:


> IDK. MBBS/Mcat has really messed up my chi. I'll take time off and see if my chakras are fixed, maybe then.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to sorry. I never wanted to and still don't want to do mbbs.
> Avicenna also got a very good result.
> Gap years rule.
> And it's not an agenda.
> 
> 
> I think that they use SMC for sharif and still use smdc for Shalamar.


Ok. But then, why apply to medical school in the first place then? fulfilling someone's wishes? 
Yes, it did. 
I beg to differ. 
Speculations everywhere... SMC, SHMD, SMDC... let's just drop it.


----------



## Feline

[/QUOTE]I'm not sure, but I think SMDC is Sharif medical and Dental college because Shalamar used to be represented 
as SMDC but it got changed to SHMD for some reason (not sure what it stands for). [/QUOTE]

My bad then 



SonnenSays said:


> IDK. MBBS/Mcat has really messed up my chi. I'll take time off and see if my chakras are fixed, maybe then.
> 
> Lol..Are you watching anime? : ) what with the mention of chi & chakra..


----------



## rosequartz

Feline said:


> My bad then





SonnenSays said:


> IDK. MBBS/Mcat has really messed up my chi. I'll take time off and see if my chakras are fixed, maybe then.





Feline said:


> Lol..Are you watching anime? : ) what with the mention of chi & chakra..


I'm not sure of Shalamar's abbreviation... 
Lol... but I think chakras refers to the "7 energy centers of the body through which energy flows-crown, brow, throat, heart, sacral, root and I forgot the last one . 

What's the story of chi & chakra?


----------



## syra11

When is shalamar beginning its bds section?


----------



## Feline

rosequartz said:


> What's the story of chi & chakra?



I would say that the stories along the lines of "the chakra around the brain area getting messed up after an Mcat examination (you have to admit Rose, sometimes physics can get quite disturbing) leading to the overall disruption of chakra around the body. Please take note that someone affected by this malady requires immediate time off." And theres your story folks behind "chi & chakra"!

- - - Updated - - -



syra11 said:


> When is shalamar beginning its bds section?


I'm sorry i cant help you with that, but i'm sure when Rose comes on, she might be able to add something helpful ^_^


----------



## rosequartz

syra11 said:


> When is shalamar beginning its bds section?


Hi, 
I haven't come across any updates on Shalamar's BDS classes commencement yet. If there's any development, I'll let you know. For the time being, you might want to look at other PMDC recognized Dental colleges.  



Feline said:


> I would say that the stories along the lines of "the chakra around the brain area getting messed up after an Mcat examination (you have to admit Rose, sometimes physics can get quite disturbing) leading to the overall disruption of chakra around the body. Please take note that someone affected by this malady requires immediate time off." And theres your story folks behind "chi & chakra"!


:hilarious: SPLENDID! 
Let's count on being immune to "chi & chakra"! when our turn comes!  



Feline said:


> I'm sorry i cant help you with that, but i'm sure when Rose comes on, she might be able to add something helpful ^_^


^Hopefully, when I find something more useful!


----------



## syra11

Could you give me some information on demontmorency college?


----------



## rosequartz

syra11 said:


> Could you give me some information on demontmorency college?


I know quite little about de’ Montmorency College of Dentistry –DCD. It is a government college and has the highest merit. It’s last year closing merit touched 86% (forgot the exact figure), however, the upgraded merit list shows candidates with +85.8% also made it. Admission process to govt. institutions starts when merit lists are displayed on UHS website. Shortly after, successful candidates pay the tuition fee before the start of classes. Last year, BDS first selection list was displayed on 24 Dec., open merit students had to pay the fee before classes commenced from 15 January, 2014. DCD does not have a functional website, so it is best to visit in person or contact them (please refer to  UHS prospectus for contact details and other important information about the college as well as all the stages we will be going through). I do recall a de' Montmorency student in the 'Dental Discussion' section here who could help you better. Hope this helps. 

- - - Updated - - -

Member @Grimes is a de'Mont student (click here).


----------



## Umer Yamin

Umer Yamin said:


> Hello, I gave the UHS MCAT and did extremely poor in it, just got 647/1100, my aggregate is around 70.3%, will I be able to get admission to any private medical college in Lahore without any donation on a local seat? and how much donation will I have to give in order to get into Lahore Medical and Dental College? I also gave Shifa entrance exam but did bad in that too, around 44% in that so I do not stand any chance there.


647/1100


----------



## HaseebKhan

Hello  I got 840 in Matric, 791 in Fsc and 764 in MCAT means aggregate of 71.48  Could I get into CMH, FMH, LMDC? Maybe cpmc?


----------



## Umer Yamin

HaseebKhan said:


> Hello  I got 840 in Matric, 791 in Fsc and 764 in MCAT means aggregate of 71.48  Could I get into CMH, FMH, LMDC? Maybe cpmc?


BDS in LMDC and FMH, and CPMC is possible, CMH is impossible.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Umer Yamin said:


> BDS in LMDC and FMH, and CPMC is possible, CMH is impossible.


Central Park is not confirmed.


----------



## Asma Sohail

*SAT Or No SAT?*

I gave my A levels and O levels and also appeared for the MCAT in lahore. My total aggregate is coming to be 74% which I think is pretty low for even a private university. I am planning to give my SATs in October to try to gain a few more percent. Do you think its a smart decision? Also will CMH and FMH College wait till november(when I get my results) Please also keep in mind that I applied as a local student.

Thank you!


----------



## Umer Yamin

Asma Sohail said:


> I gave my A levels and O levels and also appeared for the MCAT in lahore. My total aggregate is coming to be 74% which I think is pretty low for even a private university. I am planning to give my SATs in October to try to gain a few more percent. Do you think its a smart decision? Also will CMH and FMH College wait till november(when I get my results) Please also keep in mind that I applied as a local student.
> 
> Thank you!


You want to do MBBS? How about BDS?


----------



## Asma Sohail

Umer Yamin said:


> You want to do MBBS? How about BDS?


what is the aggregate for BDS in government colleges? Do you think I can get in? and if private, then yes, MBBS is my top priority


----------



## Umer Yamin

Asma Sohail said:


> what is the aggregate for BDS in government colleges? Do you think I can get in? and if private, then yes, MBBS is my top priority


Government colleges closed at around 85 last year, you have a pretty good chance in privates for BDS, I am not sure about the SAT thing but I think CMH does takes student on SATS, call them up and ask, not sure about FMH though, also all private medical colleges start the admission process in November so waiting is not a problem.

- - - Updated - - -



Asma Sohail said:


> what is the aggregate for BDS in government colleges? Do you think I can get in? and if private, then yes, MBBS is my top priority


And oh I forgot to mention, SATS are for foreign students in medical colleges falling under UHS, you won't be able to apply as a local student on SAT basis, but call CMH and ask for further information.

- - - Updated - - -



Asma Sohail said:


> I gave my A levels and O levels and also appeared for the MCAT in lahore. My total aggregate is coming to be 74% which I think is pretty low for even a private university. I am planning to give my SATs in October to try to gain a few more percent. Do you think its a smart decision? Also will CMH and FMH College wait till november(when I get my results) Please also keep in mind that I applied as a local student.
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry my bad, CMH does accepts local students on SAT II bases, you can try that  but they say on their website that appearing in the provincial entry test is mandatory, and you've done that so you can try that for sure 

- - - Updated - - -



Asma Sohail said:


> I gave my A levels and O levels and also appeared for the MCAT in lahore. My total aggregate is coming to be 74% which I think is pretty low for even a private university. I am planning to give my SATs in October to try to gain a few more percent. Do you think its a smart decision? Also will CMH and FMH College wait till november(when I get my results) Please also keep in mind that I applied as a local student.
> 
> Thank you!


CMH does accept local students on SAT II bases, you can try that  but they say on their website that appearing in the provincial entry test is mandatory, and you've done that so you can try that for sure  FMH won't accept local students on SAT II.

http://www.cmhlahore.edu.pk/SelectionCriteria.php


----------



## HaseebKhan

MBBS? How about RLMC, FMH or AKhtar Saeed?


----------



## Umer Yamin

HaseebKhan said:


> MBBS? How about RLMC, FMH or AKhtar Saeed?


FMH out of these (Y)


----------



## HaseebKhan

Umer Yamin said:


> FMH out of these (Y)


You're saying that my chances in RLMC and Akhtar Saeed are zero?


----------



## Umer Yamin

HaseebKhan said:


> You're saying that my chances in RLMC and Akhtar Saeed are zero?


What is your aggregate?


----------



## HaseebKhan

71.48%


----------



## Umer Yamin

HaseebKhan said:


> 71.48%


You've got chances in RLMC and Akhtar Saeed, just do well in RLMC's interview and Akhtar Saeed's entrance test and you'll get in Inn Sha Allah, no chances in FMH in MBBS.


----------



## Sultan691

i got 75.5% aggregate can i .....have a chance to get admission in a medical college and any scolarship for me......fsc 912matric 945uhs m.cat 734


----------



## Umer Yamin

Sultan691 said:


> i got 75.5% aggregate can i .....have a chance to get admission in a medical college and any scolarship for me......fsc 912matric 945uhs m.cat 734


Yes you can get into RLMC, try CPMC and Akhtar Saeed too but with your aggregate RLMC is the best option, but they don't offer any scholarships.


----------

